# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مفاهيم تبليغية  . . . . . . .    3 -  نخرج لتحصيل أشرف العلوم  ؟ !

## خلوصي

" نخرج لتحصيل أشرف العلوم .. معرفة الخالق جلّ جلاله " ؟ !

ذلك أن هذا الخروج من بيئاتنا التي طغت فيها المحرمات و الفتن التي يرقق اللاحق منها السابق ... و لحقتنا حتى في عقر بيوتنا ... ما يعلم خطورتها و تغلغلها كل أحد ..!
بيئاتنا التي هي على أحسن أحوالها ينخر فيها حب الدنيا حتى قلوب كثير ممن يفترض فيهم أنهم هم  " ملح البلد  "  !
بيئاتنا التي صار اليقين فيها على الأسباب أكبر من اليقين على رب الأسباب ؟!!
بيئاتنا ...
بيئاتنا ...
بيئاتنا ...

فالخروج بالابتعاد عن هذه البيئات يفرّغ  القلوب منها أياما أو أسابيع أو شهوراً ...
ثم إنه يكون في صحبة من قد سبقنا في طريق اليقين هذه فنكتسب منهم بالصحبة و المرافقة ما يسحر الألباب مما هو مشاهد متواتر معروف !
ثم إنه و بهذه النية استمطار لرحمة الله بالقلوب أن  يغيثها من " شرك الأسباب " ..!؟ 
ثم إنه يكون بالتضحية بالشهوات في سبيل الله ...
.....
........
فيتفرغ القلب ... و بصحبة أرباب اليقين للنظر في ملكوت الله و أنه ما من شيء في الكون يجري إلا بأمره ... يقينا قلبيا لا مجرد ألفاظ ! فلذا يقولون :

" من خرج عرف " !!

----------


## خلوصي

و من القصص العجيبة المعروفة ما سمعته من طريقين قصيرين ( أي بالسند العالي جدا !؟ ) :

الأولى : عن رجل من أصحابي مجتهد مثقف طالب علم متحرق ذي تضحيات و صدق ... رأى بنفسه الشاب صاحب القصة و هو من وادي الدواسر في المملكة العربية السعودية حفظها الله .. و أشهد الشابُ أهل " ديرته " بحضور صاحبي على قصته بينما كان صديقي يتكلم عن الأسباب و رب الأسباب مؤيدا إياه بقصته نفسه .

الثانية : عن جماعة من الرياض ممن تتلألأ وجوههم نورا ... يعرفون الشاب و قصته و حتى رقم هاتفه ...

كان الشاب تاجر مخدرات ... 
ذات مرة عاد من الإمارات بشحنة مخدرات .. و بينما هو مع أصحابه ساهرين إذ طرق الباب جماعة ... استقبلهم صاحب البيت - ربما كانوا قد زاروه مسبقاً - ثم صاروا يتكلمون عن ...


عن الله جل جلاله ... عظمته ... و قدرته ... إحاطة علمه ... و عزّته ... جلاله و جماله ...
و كيف أن الأسباب كلها ميتة روحها أوامر الله ... فهي لا تعمل بذاتها بل بأمر الله ....
بل إن أسباب الغنى قد تصبح أسباب الفقر ..!! و أسباب العزة قد تورث الذلّة ؟!! و أسباب السعادة قد تجلب الشقاء ..!؟

و تنوّر المجلس كالعادة ... و دعاهم المتكلم إلى رحلة إيمانية إلى قطر لعشرة أيام ...؟
يقول صاحبنا الشاب : و كنت برغم وجوههم اللطيفة خائفا طوال الجلسة أن يكونوا من الهيئة ... فلما دعونا و رأيت أحد أصحابنا يرفع يده رفعت يدي !

" و أمضيت الأيام العشرة بالبكاء "

فلما انتهت .. قالت الجماعة لهم حسنا بإمكانكم العودة لأهليكم .. ؟ أما نحن فأمامنا رحلة أطول ..؟ أربعة شهور إلى الهند و الباكستان ؟!!
قال الشاب بعد أن ذاق الأنوار : أنا و الله لا أرى أهلي في السنة إلا مرات قليلة ... فخذوني معكم !

و يعيش الشاب أربعة شهور عجيبة
ليس فيها " فقه " ...!
ليس فيها " علم التفسير " ...!
ليس فيها " علم الحديث " ...!
ليس ... ليس ... ليس ..؟ !!

و لكنْ فيها علم واحد فقط ...؟!


هو ذاك الذي ظل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ثلاثة عشر سنة يتدربون عليه ... و يعانون مكابدة التحقق القلبي به ...و يضحون من أجله ..؟!! ..... حتى ....؟

حتى رسخ !

إنه تحقيق معنى " لا إله إلا الله " !!

فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟؟

تحسبون أنه من السهل أن أعطيكم الإجابة ؟!!

لا يا سادتي !!

----------


## ابن الرومية

ها أنذا أول ضحاياك أيها الشيخ الكريم...و لكن ان شاء الله لن تأكلني بالساهل  :Smile: ...فأقول أني أعتب عليكم شيخنا أنكم ذكرتم الفقه سواء عنيتم به المعنى العام أو الخاص ...فنعم علم التفسير او المصطلح قد نستغني عنه نحن العوام في هذه الرحلة الايمانية و لكن الفقه لا...فلن أستغني عنه من بداية رحلتي الى نهايتها فان تأملت كلام السلف قبل الأهواء جيلا بعد جيل تراهم يحثون الناس على الفقه بمعنيه لم؟؟؟...لأنه يكاد لا يشتمل الا على ما تحته عمل سواء اعمال الجوارح كالطهارة و سكون الأعضاء في الصلاة و هيئاتها ذات الأسرار العجيبة و قواعد التجمع و الامامة و الشورى و فض النزاعات و هيئات الأكل و الشرب و النوم و غيرها مما يحتاجها المريد يوميا و تساعده حتما في الترقي أما من جهة اعمال القلوب فهي اوكد و اوجب و تكرارها على مدار الثواني لا الأيام كالبغض لله و الحب لله و أوجه تفاضل الحب بين الخالق و المخلوق و بين المخلوقات أنفسها و مراتب الاخلاص و أنواع التوكل و معانيه بحسب الأسباب و فضل التأمل وكيفية استعماله و فنون الصدق و كيفية استخراج كل ذلك في "عقاقير" و طرق استخدامها لكل آفة من آفات النفاق الأكبر و الأصغر حتى يجلى القلب من النقط المتراكمة و تقوى الارادة و تعرف مداخل القرصنة على القلب و ثغرات النظام النفسي أما من جهة اللسان فبيان لأحسن "الصيغ العلاجية" من الأذكار الموصوفة من خير طبيب...و بيان أعدادها و هيئات ترديدها ذوات الأسرار المضمونة و التدريب على أنواع حفظه و بيان مضار تركه ...
كل هذا المجال العملي المترقي من الباطن الى الظاهر هو مما لا يستغني عنه مكلف في حله و ترحاله في شهوده و غيابه بين هموم أسرته و في أطماع عمله و تجارته و في صفوة رحلة دعوته و حلاوة خلوته و انقطاعه و عزلته...كله هو الفقه الذي حث عليه الصحابة و ربوا الناس على الاعتناء به فلهذا عتبي عليكم شيخنا و ما أظنها الا سبق قلم أن حشرته مع علمي المصطلح و التفسير...و الله أدعوا أن يجعل أهل التبليغ شيئا فشيئا يوجهون مزيد عنايتهم و يهديهم الى هذا الفقه على سنن الصحابة و يستخدمونه أكثر من غيره في ربط العوام بلااله الا الله اذا لسبقوا غيرهم من طوائف الأمة الى تحقيق معنى كبير من معاني الطائفة المنصورة

----------


## خالد المرسى

انا لم أقثرأ مشاركة بن الرومية الى الان
كلام خلوصى مضبوط هو يقصد انه لم ينشغل بالعلم عن الله  ولكن انشغل بالعلم بالله 
وهو صحيح  ثم ان العلم عن الله لايحتاجه المسلم المبتدئ الا فى الصلاة والطهارة والعبادات الفورية الواجبة عليه اما العلم عبالله فهو مما يلازم المسلم من البداية الى الممات   
ثم بعد أن يحصل المسلم القدر الواجب من العلم بالله ( طبعا مع القدر الواجب من العلم عن الله ))
ولكن القدر الواجب من العلم عن الله ضئيل جدا لا يحتاج لوقت كثير فى اليوم أما القدر الواجب  من العلم بالله فكثير يحتاج لوقت طويل من اليوم  
ثم بعد ذلك يكثف ان شاء وقت تعلم العلم عن الله ( لأنه حينئذ سيزيده تعظيما لله فى قلبه بعد أن حصل القدر الواجب من العلم بالله )مع العلم بالله

----------


## خلوصي

أيها العزيز : شيخنا الكريم ابن الرومية :

كلامكم صحيح كله ... و لكن محله ليس تلك الفترة التي يقتنصها الواحد منهم اقتناصاً ليخرج ...! ؟
و أسباب ذلك كثيرة  !...فإن أذنت لي أن تأتي في سياقها و لو بعد حين كنت لك شاكرا ... و إن لم تأذن فشكرك واجب كذلك ... و عندها أنزل على رغبتكم الكريمة .
على أنني قد أستبق ذلك بهذه الحقيقة  " التبليغية " المعروفة بالتجربة :
يخرج أحدهم و في ذهنه عشرات الاستشكالات و التساؤلات المشروعة الصادقة ... و يريد الجواب عنها قبل بدء الرحلة احيانا .... يُنصح بإتمام الخروج و أن الجواب بإذن الله يأتي حالما ينتهي من رحلته ؟.... ينتهي أخونا من أيامه العجيبة قائلا : لقد زالت كلها ؟!!


أستاذنا الكريم العزيز : المرسي 
جزاكم الله خيرا على التفاعل كذلك و على هذا الشرح العجيب - كأنك قد ارتحلت معهم مرارا و تكتم أمرك  ؟  :Smile:  -
و لكن الأخ الكريم ابن الرومية يقصد أن الكثير جدا من الفقه بمعناه العام لا الاصطلاحي يلزم المسلم حتى في علمه بالله الذي ذكرتموه و ضرورة التركيز القلبي عليه ... فرأيه بهذا الاعتبار صحيح ... و أنتم باعتبار ألا يكون ذلك في الرحلة نفسها رأيكم صحيح كذلك !

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ... و لكن لم تجيبوا على السؤال " التبليغي " الشهير الذي يأتي بعد كل " بيان " تحميسي قلبي متحرق على الأمة :
















مستعدين ؟؟؟ 

مع العفو منكم أنني أولا لست في ذلك المستوى الذي " يشكّل " الناس ... فضلا عن " تشكيل " الأفاضل من أمثالكم ...؟! و لكنها ضرورة المداعبة  !  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
و تعلمون مبلغ حبي للمفاكهة !

----------


## خالد المرسى

ولعل الاخ خوصى يقصد  الاتى 
بل ولعل الاتى يكون قبل ما أقصده انا 
قال الشيخ ابراهيم العسعس والشيخ الزندانى 
ان كثير من المسلمين الان تسمعه خطبة بليغة فى الوعظ لكن فى الحقيقة الخطيب أخطأ فى توجيه الخطاب بهذا الشكل له لأن السامع نائم اصلا فيحتاج اولا أن يستيقظ حتى يسمع وعظك 
وسيأتى تفصيله  فى    سلسلة دعونا نتغير ان شاء الله
-
انا خرجت كم يوم معهم
لكن لما تفرغت للعلم بطلت لأنك تعلم ان المذاكرة تحتاج مكان هادئ وهكذا

----------


## ابن الرومية

أما بالنسبة لي فيخيل الي أن الشيخ الخلوصي يقصد التخلية قبل التحلية .. أي أن الرحلة توفر فترة وجيزة ينقطع القلب فيها عن الشواغل و لوازمها من الأطماع و الهموم و المخاوف فتذهب عنه الغشاوات فينجلي فاذا أتاه بعدها الذكر و القرآن صادف قلبا خاليا فتمكنا ..و هو مقتضى قول الأصحاب أنهم كانوا يؤتون الايمان قبل القرآن و الناس بعدهم كانوا يؤتون القرآن قبل الايمان وتكلم فيه المتأخرون كحجة الاسلام الغزالي في رحلته الشهيرة و كالحكاية المنقولة عن نجم الدين الكبرى و هو ليس مختصا بالتبليغ دون غيرها بل يقع لغيرهم كلما كانت النية في الرحلة خالصة لله و ملتزمة بأوامره...و المعذرة شيخنا على المقاطعة متابع لتطور الموضوع

----------


## خلوصي

> تحسبون أنه من السهل أن أعطيكم الإجابة ؟!!
> لا يا سادتي !!


و لكنني أستحيي من هذين الأستاذين الكريمين الذين أثريا الموضوع حقاً ... !
فماذا أفعل يا رب ؟
أُبقي التشوق قائماً ... أم أوفي أصحاب الحقوق حقوقهم ؟!  :Smile:

----------


## خلوصي

> أما بالنسبة لي فيخيل الي أن الشيخ الخلوصي يقصد التخلية قبل التحلية .. أي أن الرحلة توفر فترة وجيزة ينقطع القلب فيها عن الشواغل و لوازمها من الأطماع و الهموم و المخاوف فتذهب عنه الغشاوات فينجلي فاذا أتاه بعدها الذكر و القرآن صادف قلبا خاليا فتمكنا ..و هو مقتضى قول الأصحاب أنهم كانوا يؤتون الايمان قبل القرآن و الناس بعدهم كانوا يؤتون القرآن قبل الايمان وتكلم فيه المتأخرون كحجة الاسلام الغزالي في رحلته الشهيرة و كالحكاية المنقولة عن نجم الدين الكبرى و هو ليس مختصا بالتبليغ دون غيرها بل يقع لغيرهم كلما كانت النية في الرحلة خالصة لله و ملتزمة بأوامره...و المعذرة شيخنا على المقاطعة متابع لتطور الموضوع


يا سيدي .. تشوّقنا إلى مسائل جليلة بعبارات قليلة  ؟ !!
هات .. هات .. فنحن جميعاً مشتاقون ...!!
فهذا ذكّرني بكتاب جميل مفيد جداً لمجدي الهلالي " الإيمان أولا فكيف نبدأ به ؟ "
و هذا لا أعرفه ...
و لا هذا ... و أظنكم تقصدون العكبري ؟
فلا تبخل علينا ... على قدر وقتكم .
بارك الله فيكم شيخنا .

----------


## نبيل عليش الجزائري

> والحقيقة : لابد أن يكون لهم موقف من هذه الجماعة ، وإلا فأنا مضطر - وعذرا- أن أنقل في كافة الملتقيات أن الشيخ سعد الحميد ، والشيخ سليمان الخراشي يؤيدون هذه الجماعة المبتدعة ، وسأنقل هذا إن شاء الله تعالى إلى الشيخ العلامة الفوزان وكافة علمائنا .
> وأنا بانتظار تعقيب الشيخين .


هداك الله 
الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به و فضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا

----------


## خلوصي

كنتُ أستطيع ان آتي من البداية بالفتاوى المؤيدة  - و على بصيرة  -  و لكنني أحجمت ..! لأن المفترض بطلاب العلوم أنهم لا يقلدون دينهم الرجال و خاصة فيما لم يعرف فيه هؤلاء الرجال الوصف الشرعي لشيء ما و هو الذي عليه يتكوّن الحكم !!
و لكن الشيخ عليّا يضطرني الآن لذكر ذلك ... و لكنني مع ذلك لن أذكر إلا شيخاً واحداً حجّة عند هذا المجلس و عند طلاب العلم و الدعاة رسميا و شعبياً... و لا زال و الحمد لله حيا يرزق أطال الله في عمره .. و هو فضيلة الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله :




خروج طلبة العلم مع جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...88&parent=4147

حقيقة ما تقوم به جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...81&parent=4147

اسلوب جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...54&parent=4147

هل يجوز القاء السلام على جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...71&parent=4147

جماعة التبليغ وطلب العلم
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...20&parent=4147

جماعة التبليغ والصلاة في مساجد بها قبور
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...21&parent=4147

جماعة التبليغ ومنهجهم في الدعوة ومدى مشرو عيته
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...23&parent=4147

راي الشيخ في كتابي التحذير من جماعة التبليغ للشيخ حمود التويجري
والقول البليغ في جماعة التبليغ للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...24&parent=4147

موقف الشرع من الحزبية والفرق
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php? 

راي الشيخ في جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...82&parent=4147

ما موقفنا من الجماعات الاخرى
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...75&parent=4147

سؤال الشيخ ان كان الشيخ بن باز يؤيد جماعة التبليغ
http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...23&parent=4147


و أنصح جميع الإخوة المستشكلين أو المعارضين بشيء واحد :

الاستخارة ..؟ ! 
نعم فإن فوقنا من لا يعزب عن علمه مثقال ذرة و لا يخرج عن قدرته مثقال ذرة ....
هو الذي يخرجنا عن أنفسنا و أهوائنا و أخفى ما فيها مما لا نشعر به و لا نراه ... بل و يصوّر لنا الأمور على غير الحقيقة ... مائلا بنا إلى أهوائنا و تعصباتنا من حيث نحسب أننا على الحق !

" و زيّن لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدّهم عن السبيل و كانوا مستبصرين " 
.

----------


## خلوصي

> إنه تحقيق معنى " لا إله إلا الله " !!
> 
> فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟؟
> 
> تحسبون أنه من السهل أن أعطيكم الإجابة ؟!!
> 
> لا يا سادتي !!


ويح أحبابي ...؟!
لا يسألون ..!
و الحال أن الأمر بالعجائب مشحون ...؟!
يا أيها القاعدون .. عمّ تتساءلون ؟!
عن دقائق علوم لن تبلغوها إلا بشق الأنفس .... هذا إن صدقت النيات و لا يصدّق نفسه إلا مفتون ؟!!
 و الحال أن أمة الحبيب تقذف في النار كل يوم بعشرات الآلاف ( أمة الدعوة ) ؟!!!
ألا تشعرون أنكم تلعبون ؟!!

عذراً يا أتباع سيد الإنس و الجن ...! إنني لحبي إياكم أغضب عليكم ..!!! و أنا أضعفكم و السفيه من بينكم .. و لكنها المحبة لكم ... و الغيرة عليكم !!

يا سادتي هؤلاء هم و الله طلاب العلم لا نحن ؟!!

أتحسبون أنني منهم ..؟! لا و الله لا أطيق أن أفعل مثلهم .

----------


## ابن الرومية

يعلم الله أيها الشيخ الفاضل  أني حزنت لايقافكم و تمنيت لو أنكم بقيتم بما معكم من علم و نقد  و ان كان مؤلما أحيانا فحاجتنا جميعا الى داعيته فينا كحاجتنا الى داعية التسامح و الرحمة و حسن السياسة ..و الله يعلم أن كلامي عن التبليغ انما هو مما عرفته عنهم عيانا بلا اخبار فضلا عن ما يخبر به الناس من تدافع فيها بين الخط السلفي و باقي الخطوط من طوائف الأمة تماما كما اختلف الناس في جماعة الاخوان فكما لا تخفى زلاتها المنكرة  فكذلك لا يخفى فضلها و ما فيها من اختلاظ المشارب و ما قدمته من دور في حفظ  أوجه الدين و نهضة علمية و لم يكن افتتانا او دعوة الى الانضمام اليها او حتى السكوت عن زلاتها و انما تقربا من فهم مقام الشهادة على الناس و هو مقام بيان للحق بالتقوى و العدل و الانصاف و الرحمة وادفع بالتي هي أحسن و لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب  لانفضوا من حولك و قل له قولا لينا لعله و لعله و لعله....و مقام انكار السلف قديما ليس مقام المقادسة و لا مقام الامام التيمي و لا مقام اليمنيين و لا مقام النجديين و لا مقام اللجنة الدائمة فقلة أهل الحق و كثرتهم و ظهور السنة و خفاءها و تأثير ذلك على التأليف و الغلظة و الشدة و الهجر لا ينكره الا من داخل قلبه شيء من الارجاء أو الخروج  فيرى المقامات كلها واحدة و تغلب الرحمة في قلبه على غضبه أو العكس و اعتبر شيخنا الكريم بشيوخ دولتكم كيف انهم حين استقدموا للحاجة رؤوسا من أهل العلم من بعض طوائف الأمة تألفوهم مع عدم السكوت عن مخازيهم فربحوا ما عندهم من خير على قلة الخير في زماننا و ربحوا من جهة أخرى ان قربوهم أكثر فأكثر الى الحق فأنت ترى أن الشيخ أبا غدة أو الشيخ الصابوني أو غيرهم قبل وفادتهم كانوا في أمر و بعده صاروا في أمر أقرب مع اننا هنا نتكلم عن جماعات "وظيفية" كالتبليغ و ليس جماعات عقدية لها أصول بنت عليها امر دينها كما فعلت المعتزلة أو الحداثية أو الجهمية او الأشاعرة...ففيها من الجناح المتسنن بشدة الى الجناح المبتدع فان جاءنا الشيخ خلوصبي منها بما نعرفه من السنة اعناه عليه و ان أتانا بما تنكره رددناه و ما أتى به و حاولنا جهدنا فتح آفاق جديدة في هذه الجماعة للسنن ما دامت لا تعلن أصولا تشاقق به الله و رسوله ...و الله أرجو ان يكون التوقيف مؤقتا و يصلح بين القلوب جميعا و يهدي اخواننا جميعا ممن هم على السنة من كافة الجماعات الى ما فيه خيرهم و الله و رسوله أعلم

----------


## خلوصي

جزاكم الله خيرا على التبصير و التوصيف النيّر و التنبيه .... و النصيحة الواجبة ..
و أعجبتني عبارة " الجماعة الوظيفية " ( ده نته عارف كل حاجة يا سيدي )..


و لكنني " زعلان " منكم ؟!!


يا أستاذنا ..



إبلك شاردة في ديار القوم ..؟!



عجبا لمن له هذه التعاليق الرصينة كيف لا نجد له مواضيع ثمينة ؟!! 
(بسمات بحجم حبي لكم )

----------


## ابن الرومية

هؤلاء قومي فاتني بمثلهم ***اذا جمعتنا يا خلوص المجالس  :Smile: 
"من المعلوم أن أهل الحديث يشاركون كل طائفة فيما يتحلون به من صفات الكمال ويمتازون عنهم بما ليس عندهم . فإن المنازع لهم لا بد أن يذكر فيما يخالفهم فيه طريقا أخرى ؛ مثل المعقول والقياس والرأي والكلام والنظر والاستدلال والمحاجة والمجادلة والمكاشفة والمخاطبة والوجد والذوق ونحو ذلك . وكل هذه الطرق لأهل الحديث صفوتها وخلاصتها : فهم أكمل الناس عقلا ؛ وأعدلهم قياسا وأصوبهم رأيا وأسدهم كلاما وأصحهم نظرا وأهداهم استدلالا وأقومهم جدلا وأتمهم فراسة وأصدقهم إلهاما وأحدهم بصرا ومكاشفة وأصوبهم سمعا ومخاطبة وأعظمهم وأحسنهم وجدا وذوقا . وهذا هو للمسلمين بالنسبة إلى سائر الأمم ولأهل السنة والحديث بالنسبة إلى سائر الملل . فكل من استقرأ أحوال العالم وجد المسلمين أحد وأسد عقلا وأنهم ينالون في المدة اليسيرة من حقائق العلوم والأعمال أضعاف ما يناله غيرهم في قرون وأجيال وكذلك أهل السنة والحديث تجدهم كذلك متمتعين . وذلك لأن اعتقاد الحق الثابت يقوي الإدراك ويصححه قال تعالى : { والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى } وقال : { ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرا لهم وأشد تثبيتا } { وإذا لآتيناهم من لدنا أجرا عظيما } { ولهديناهم صراطا مستقيما } . وهذا يعلم تارة بموارد النزاع بينهم وبين غيرهم فلا تجد مسألة خولفوا فيها إلا وقد تبين أن الحق معهم . وتارة بإقرار مخالفيهم ورجوعهم إليهم دون رجوعهم إلى غيرهم أو بشهادتهم على مخالفيهم بالضلال والجهل . وتارة بشهادة المؤمنين الذين هم شهداء الله في الأرض . وتارة بأن كل طائفة تعتصم بهم فيما خالفت فيه الأخرى وتشهد بالضلال على كل من خالفها أعظم مما تشهد به عليهم . فأما شهادة المؤمنين الذين هم شهداء الله في الأرض : فهذا أمر ظاهر معلوم بالحس والتواتر لكل من سمع كلام المسلمين لا تجد في الأمة عظم أحد تعظيما أعظم مما عظموا به ولا تجد غيرهم يعظم إلا بقدر ما وافقهم فيه كما لا ينقص إلا بقدر ما خالفهم . حتى إنك تجد المخالفين لهم كلهم وقت الحقيقة يقر بذلك كما قال الإمام أحمد : " آية ما بيننا وبينهم يوم الجنائز " فإن الحياة بسبب اشتراك الناس في المعاش يعظم الرجل طائفته فأما وقت الموت فلا بد من الاعتراف بالحق من عموم الخلق ."

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم أما ابلي فالظاهر انكم نسيتم شيخنا كلامكم عن العوام و على هذا فلا أقول عن رعي الابل الا ما قال المعتمد..و من سيقرأ ان ذهبنا جميغا نفتح مواضيع كلما اشتهينا..كما كان أستاذ اللغة في المرحلة المتوسطة صاحبته الرعاية أينما كان يقول لنا حين يستشيط غضبا من ظاهرة تصدر الجميع لتأليف الكتب : أنا أمير و أنت أميرفمن يقود               






الابل !!! :Smile: 
و بسمات أكبر لتضمنها زيادة على الحب الشكر على ما استفدته منكم زاد الله في علمكم و وقاكم و ايانا شر أنفسنا

----------


## خلوصي

طيّب يا أستاذ ...؟



الله يخليك ..!





بس 






موضوع واحد 







كرمال هادا الخلوصي التعبان ..!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

يا سيدي لي في مواضيعكم و في مواضيع الاخوان هنا ما يشغلني تعقله و تعلمه عن الكتابة وتكفيني حلاوة مشاكستكم و اتعابكم في مواضيعكم بعد الاستفادة الجمة... :Smile: 
أما الأمر الأول فهو مقتضى حديث مشهور رواه ثلة من الأصحاب قالوا فيه  "كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن فتيان حزاورة، فتعلمنا الإيمان قبل أن نتعلم القرآن ثم تعلمنا القرآن فازددنا به إيمانا" و فسروه سبب ذلك و ثمرته في رواية أخرى بقولهم "لقد عشنا برهة من دهرنا وإن أحدنا يؤتى الإيمان قبل القرآن، وتنزل السورة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فنتعلم حلالها وحرامها وآمرها وزاجرها وما ينبغي أن يقف عنده منها، كما تعلمون أنتم اليوم القرآن، ثم لقد رأيت اليوم رجالاً يؤتى أحدهم القرآن قبل الإيمان فيقرأ ما بين فاتحته إلى خاتمته ما يدري ما آمره ولا زاجره ولا ما ينبغي أن يقف عنده منه" و زاد رضي الله عنه " إنا كنا صدور هذه الأمة وكان الرجل من خيار أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصالحيهم ما يقيم إلا سورة من القرآن أو شبه ذلك، وكان القرآن ثقيلاً عليهم، ورزقوا علماً به وعملاً، وإن آخر هذه الأمة يخف عليهم القرآن حتى يقرأه الصبي والعجمي لا يعلمون منه شيئاً" ...و فسرها حذيفة بأصح ما روي في الباب "إن الأمانة نزلت في جذر قلوب الرجال ثم نزل القرآن فعلموا من القرآن وعلموا من السنة" فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم بمقتضى الأمر الكوني باصطفاءهم مروا بتجارب وجودية في فترة...فترة شبه انعدام الأمر الشرعي المفرق بين الحقائق و المنقذ من ضلال الجمع و المخرج من الحيرة القاتلة في ساحة الفناء ..هذه التجارب و ما انتشر حولهم من النفاق الفلسفي و الغنوصي و الاقتصادي و العلمي و الاجتماعي جعلتهم يتعمقون في معرفة نفوسهم و الوصول الى قاعدة البيانات التي فطرهم الله عليها و رؤية ما يوافقها من دلائل الخلق و الأمر حولهم  فنمت عطشهم لهذا الأمر الشرعي (حتى كان بعض معاصريهم لهم و ابا لأحد أخيارهم رضي الله عنهم حين يقع ارضا من شدة الانهاك من هذا العطش و يغلب عليه الحب و لا يدري كيف يوجهه  يسجد و يقول اللهم! إني لو أعلم أحب الوجوه إليك لعبدتك به، ولكني لا أعلم )و عرفتهم أنفسهم و جعلتهم وجوديين نزاعا من القبائل يدركون قيمة الصدق و خطر النفس و خلق الله فيهم بسببها واعظه و جعلتهم تمرات بمجرد ما ان آمنت بالمرسل صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى صار طعمها طيب و ان كانت لا ريح لها فلما انزل عليهم الفرقان أتاهم بريح طيبة تسعهم و تسع العالم معهم و جاءهم الشاهد بتلاوة ذلك بعدما كانوا على بينة من ربهم فازدادوا نورا على نور و ايمانا على ايمان و توافق الايمانان ايمان الفطرة و ايمان الشرعة  حتى لا يكون واحد منهما الا بصاحبه كقطعة puzzle  لا يستطيع غيرها ملء فراغ الايمان و عطش الصدق و الأمانة و حب الحق في النفس ..و ان كان غيرها من القطع المقلدة او حتى التي كانت حقيقية و مشوهة قد يملأ كثيرا من هذا الفراغ الا أنه فراغ لا يرحم و لا يشبع...ان لم تكن القطعة حقيقية مئة بالمائة فلن تملأ الفراغ بأكمله و لن تروي عطشك الصادق-فقط ان كان صادقا- طوال رحلتك في هذا المركب بل غياب القطعة الحقيقية سيضنيك و ان كنت في ارغد عيش و ووجودها سيريحك و يقويك و يطمئنك و يؤمنك و لا يحزنك و ان كنت في افقر عيش...فاجتمعت لهم ادلة الابصار كلها و اتفقت لهم ....فجعلوا هذه القطعة الأخيرة هي المرجع الأول و الأخير و تبرؤوا من كل ما سواها فكان تحقيقا أفقيا و عموديا منهم  لكلمة الاخلاص و الربط بين توحيد الربوبية و توحيد الأولوهية و هو ما يرد على تساؤلك الشريف يا شيخ خلوصي كيف ان توحيد الربوبية متفق عليه بين الصحابة و المشركين و لكن الأولين كان عندهم غاية المطامح و رفعهم الى اعلى الرتب و عند الاخرين فقد كل قيمته و لم يزدهم الا خسارا و اقامة للحجة عليهم و انزلهم الى الدرك الأسفل...و لهذا تعلم السر لم كان بعض الصحابة يتخوفون على من لم يعرف الجاهلية و بعضهم يتطلب معرفة الشر قبل معرفة الخير و تعلم توافق كلام الصحابة و عظم علم السلف و تفوقه على غيره و ان من تغنى بذلك لم يكن يفعله لالزام الخصم بل لحقيقته في نفس الأمر ...و من جاء بعدهم لبعدهم بطول الأمد عليهم و خفاء حدود هذه القطعة عليهم قد يقضي حياته كلها فقط في المرحلة الأولى و هي تحقيق الايمان الأول دون ان يهتدي الى المرحلة الثانية و هي الايمان الثاني و توافق القطعة و الفراغ...و هذا ما حدث به عن نفسه حجة الاسلام  الامام الغزالي في كتيبه الرائع المنقذ من الضلال و هو بحق قطعة أدبية خالدة تحبب اليك صاحب هذه النفس الرقيقة و القلقة و الذكية الى الحد الذي يجعلك تعتقد اعتقادا جازما أنه لو وفق الى معرفة القطعة الحقيقية بمعانيها و ليس بحروفها فقط كما نقلها و بينها و فسرها ذلك الرعيل الأول و المشهود له بالخيرية لما برز عليه من اتى بعده  من أذكياء العالم لا ابن تيمية و لا الرازي و لا غيره...فما احد منهم بذكاءه و لا رقة نفسه ...و لكن ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء ...المهم ان الامام الغزالي يحكي أنه حين بدأ دخول دهليز الشك الذي كتب على العباد و بفعل علم الكلام الذي كان قد أمضى في تحقيقه و المناظرة به شطرا كبيرا من عمره تكافأت عنده الأدلة في معنى الخلق و الحدوث و دلائل وجود الصانع و ما ذلك الا لأن علم الكلام مؤسس أولا على القول بالمقولات  المنطقية الأرسطية في بناء دليل الحدوث و الاستدلال به و ثانيا على القول أن هذا الدليل هو الطريق الوحيد الى اتباث وجود الصانع ...و للسفسطة الموجود في بعض القواعد المنطقية الأرسطية  المعتمدة في هذا الدليل كان طبيعيا أن نفسا ذكية عطشى لن تقنع حتى تطرد كل أصول هذا الدليل فلما فعل نتج له تكافؤ الأدلة في النتائج لوجود الخلل في القواعد المسلم بها فكان طبيعيا ان يفتح هذا داخله ثغرات لجواسيس الشك فتسللت القطع العسكرية من ميادين الخصوم شيئا فشيئا حتى كادت تستعمر كل القلب...لكن ..............







و كما يقع في السراط.........فلكأ  ه تمثيل لهذا السراط الدنيوي الذي لا ينجو منه أحد و ان كان كل و السرعة التي يعبر بها من البرق الى الحبو....."وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا . ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا".... :Smile: 


فنجاه الله بصدقه و تقواه " لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا"
 فهداه الله الى استراتيجية ذكية عزز بها المقاومة الباقية داخله لعساكر الاحتلال....ففك كل المسلمات ....كل ما قد ينتفع به الجيش الغازي...فكها كلها حتى وصل الى ما كان عليه الناس قبل الأمر الالهي...الفطرة...  فسلمها القيادة...فبدأت تأتيه أمداد المحاربين الأشداء ....." بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آَلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ" فقطع طرف من الشبه الكلامية و بدأت الكفة تميل لصالح الموحدين على الجيش الغازي و بدأ الفراغ و العطش الى الأمر الالهي يتشكل و عبر عن ذلك الامام الغزالي بانه بدأ يرى ادلة وجود الله تأتيه من كل الجهات و على شكل تفاصيل لا يقدر على ردها* كما لو كانت النفس لوحة الكترونية   ذات بؤر استشعار حساسة  في قمر صناعي في غياهب الفراغ الفضائي الأسود تلتقط الملايين من الاشارات الضوئية من كافة اطياف الضوء و اينما استدارت ...و كنت حين قرات هذا اول مرة مررت به مرور الكرام لما كان وقر في نفسي من الدراسة الابتدائية ان دليل الحدوث الكلامي هو السبيل الوحيد و أن العقل هو القدرة  الوحيدة المبصرة و ظننتها مبالغة من الامام الغزالي ...و هذا يظهر لك  عظم جناية علم الكلام بقواعده المنطقية الصورية على دين المسلمين و دنياهم و لم حذر منه أئمة السلف كل هذا التحذير الذي يبدو غريبا و متناقضا لأول وهلة مع انهم لا ينفكون يناظرون و ينافحون عن معتقدهم بأدلة عقلية خالصة و يمجدون العقل و أصحابه ....اذ قصر معرفتهم بربهم على سبيل واحد و حجر كل السبل التي لا تعد كثرة و ليتهم تركوا مقدمات هذا الدليل كما وردت في الوحيين بل تصرفوا في بعض مقدماته بشيفرات المنطق اليوناني بما فيها من تحكمات معرفية تنتج مع الوقت و غزل الأدلة تحكمات أكبر فتتكافأ الأدلة مع ضياع الوقت (و لهذا ترى عامة المتكلمين من كبار المحققين شاهدين على أنفسهم بالحيرة و كثير منهم اما يرجع الى عقيدة العجائز و العوام و يرتضي عقيدة من كان يصمهم بالمشبهة أو يتسلل الى جيش الفلاسفة لواذا )و نشر الفرقة و الخلاف و ادخال الجيوش عبر احصنتها الطروادية التي كانت امس خارج أسوار القلب و الأمة الى داخلهما  و بالتالي ضياع مزيد من السنن وعرى الأمر الالهي و قواعد البيانات و خفاءها فيهما و هذا بدوره سيستقدم مزيدا من جيوش الظلام...و هذا ما أدى بنا الى هذه الدائرة المغلقة التي نسعى الى الآن الخروج منها .... و هو عقاب عادل  لما حذر منه الله و رسوله من الاعراض و الافتراق بعدما جاءتنا البينات و ما حذر منه السلف حين راوا الاقبال على علوم الغنصويين و سلوك سبيل من قبلنا وتتبعها حذو القذة بالقذة  دون عرضها على الكتاب و السنة و قالوا هذا جزاء من أعرض عن الكتاب و السنة و اشتغل بعلم الكلام...و على قدر الايغال في هذا الاعراض يكون تأخر الأمة و الفرد في ان تجد من جديد الهداية التي يجتمع بها القلب الواحد و من ثم قلوب الأمة على أمر واحد...طبيعي... اذ بقدر توغلك في الأوساخ يتأخر شفاءك من المرض و تسرب الداوء اليك ... و هو ما حدث للامام الغزالي ...فبقدر تتبعك له في مؤلفاته على طول سيره في الصراط الدنيوي تجد في أول الأمر انه فارغ من علم الحديث و السلف ثم كلما عايشته في رحلته المشوقة ترى ان الخطاطيف و الكلاليب الباطنية و الغنوصية و الكلامية ما زالت تحاول جره و اثقال حركته الا أنه يحسن ردها وان لم يعرف البديل عنها بعد تمام المعرفة ما يوقعه كثيرا في التناقض و ترى تقدمه في مؤلفاته فيقضي على كلاب الفلسفة في التهافت و بعدها كلاب التراث الأفلوطيني و الغنوصي  في ردوده على الغنوصيين ثم بعدها يقدم على علم الكلام و ان لم تسقط بعد هيبته كلها في نفسه فيلجم العوام عنه  و ان أمسكت به كلابات أخرى من ما علق به من ماضيه القديم فتوقعه في التناقض فيقول بمثل ما نقضه او اشد...و في المقابل ترى تعلقه أكثر فأكثر بالحديث و فهم السلف و يبدأ يتوجه الى معرفة علومهم و يعطيعهم حقهم و يبدأ أكثر فأكثر يملأ الفراغ بالقطعة الوحيدة القادرة على الاغناء عما سواها  كما تراه واضحا في كتبه المتأخرة كالاملاء بعد ان ابتلي بفتن مبصرة كفتنة الفقهاء المقلدة و بعض الأشاعرة الغلاة...و يابى الله أن لا يسدل الستار حتى تكون خاتمته و كتاب البخاري على صدره...و تاركا ثراثا فيه الدرر الثمينة من الاستنباطات من الكتاب و السنة  في فقه اعمال القلوب و ارتباطها باعمال الجوارح و التي جعلت كل من الف بعده في فنها عيالا عليه فيها من ابن الجوزي الى ابن القيم الى ابن عطاء الله كل ذلك بأسلوب عجيب-كما في رسالته الولدية- كأنك تقرأ لكاتب معاصر من هذا القرن يبسط المعاني الدقيقة جدا في أعمال الباطن حتى ليفهمها العامي الذي ما تعاطى العلم ...و فيه من الأوحال و المصائب من أصول الكلام و الفلسفة و الباطنية ما اخره عن تسنم المرتبة التي يؤهله لها عظيم ذكاءه و شفوف نظره و حدة ذهنه و روحه المبتسمة ..."فرحم الله الامام أبا حامد، فأين مثله في علومه وفضائله، ولكن لا ندعي عصمته من الغلط والخطأ، ولا تقليد في الاصول"
----------
* قال شيخ الاسلام في كلامه في هذا الموضوع في الفتاوى
"ثم إن افتقار الممكن إلى الواجب والمحدث إلى القديم والمصنوع إلى الصانع مقدمة ضرورية ؛ وإن كان طائفة من النظار يستدلون على هذه المقدمة وعلى أن الممكن لا يترجح أحد طرفيه على الآخر إلا بمرجح والجمهور على الاكتفاء بالضرورة فيهما . والطريق العبادية تفيد العلم بتوسط الرياضة وصفاء النفس فإنه حينئذ يحصل للقلب علم ضروري ؛ كما قال الشيخ إسماعيل الكوراني لعز الدين بن عبد السلام لما جاء إليه يطلب علم المعرفة - وقد سلك الطريقة الكلامية - فقال : أنتم تقولون إن الله يعرف بالدليل ونحن نقول : عرفنا نفسه فعرفناه . وكما قال نجم الدين الكبرى لابن الخطيب ورفيقه المعتزلي وقد سألاه عن علم اليقين ؟ فقال : هو واردات ترد على النفوس تعجز النفوس عن ردها فأجابهما : بأن علم اليقين عندنا هو موجود بالضرورة لا بالنظر وهو جواب حسن . فإن العلم الضروري : هو الذي يلزم نفس العبد لزوما لا يمكنه الانفكاك عنه"
و قال في الفتاوى "وأما حجة أهل الذوق والوجد والمكاشفة والمخاطبة فإن أهل الحق من هؤلاء لهم إلهامات صحيحة مطابقة كما في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { قد كان في الأمم قبلكم محدثون فإن يكن في أمتي أحد فعمر } وكان عمر يقول اقتربوا من أفواه المطيعين واسمعوا منهم ما يقولون فإنها تجلى لهم أمور صادقة . وفي الترمذي عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { اتقوا فراسة المؤمن فإنه ينظر بنور الله ثم قرأ قوله : { إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين } } وقال بعض الصحابة : أظنه والله للحق يقذفه الله على قلوبهم وأسماعهم وفي صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها } وفي رواية { فبي يسمع وبي يبصر وبي يبطش وبي يمشي } فقد أخبر أنه يسمع بالحق ويبصر به . وكانوا يقولون إن السكينة تنطق على لسان عمر رضي الله عنه وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم { من سأل القضاء واستعان عليه وكل إليه ومن لم يسأله ولم يستعن عليه أنزل الله عليه ملكا يسدده } وقال الله تعالى { نور على نور } نور الإيمان مع نور القرآن . وقال تعالى : { أفمن كان على بينة من ربه ويتلوه شاهد منه } وهو المؤمن على بينة من ربه ويتبعه شاهد من الله وهو القرآن شهد الله في القرآن بمثل ما عليه المؤمن من بينة الإيمان وهذا القدر مما أقر به حذاق النظار لما تكلموا في وجوب النظر وتحصيله للعلم فقيل لهم : أهل التصفية والرياضة والعبادة والتأله تحصل لهم المعارف والعلوم اليقينية بدون النظر كما قال الشيخ الملقب بالكبيري - للرازي ورفيقه وقد قالا له يا شيخ بلغنا أنك تعلم علم اليقين فقال : نعم فقالا : كيف تعلم ونحن نتناظر في زمان طويل كلما ذكر شيئا أفسدته وكلما ذكرت شيئا أفسده ؟ فقال : - هو واردات ترد على النفوس تعجز النفوس عن ردها فجعلا يعجبان من ذلك ويكرران الكلام وطلب أحدهما أن تحصل له هذه الواردات فعلمه الشيخ وأدبه حتى حصلت له وكان من المعتزلة النفاة . فتبين له أن الحق مع أهل الإثبات وأن الله سبحانه فوق سمواته وعلم ذلك بالضرورة رأيت هذه الحكاية بخط القاضي نجم الدين أحمد بن محمد بن خلف المقدسي وذكر أن الشيخ الكبيري حكاها له وكان قد حدثني بها عنه غير واحد حتى رأيتها بخطه "
و قال في الدرء "ومن حد الضروري بأنه العلم الذي يلزم نفس العبد لزوما لا يمكنه الانفكاك عنه جعل هذا كله ضروريا وكذلك يقول كثير من شيوخ أهل المعرفة لكثير من أهل النظر : إن علمنا ضروري كما في الحكاية المعروفة التي ذكرها أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن خلف المقدسي ورأيتها بخطه عن الشيخ أحمد الحيوقي المعروف بالكبرى قال : دخل على فخر الدين الرازي ورجل آخر من المعتزلة كبير فيهم فقالا : يا شيخ بلغنا أنك تعلم علم اليقين فقلت نعم أنا أعلم علم اليقين فقالا لي : كيف تعلم علم اليقين ونحن نتناظر من وقت كذا إلى وقت كذا وكلما أقام حجة أبطلتها وكلما أقمت بجة أبطلها ؟ فقلت : ما أدري ما تقولان ولكن أنا أعلم علم اليقين فقالا : فبين لنا ما هذا اليقين فقلت : واردات ترد على النفوس تعجز النفوس عن ردها فجعلا يرددان هذا الكلام ويقولون : واردات ترد على النفوس تعجز النفوس عن ردها
وتعجبا من هذا الجواب لأنه رحمه الله بين أن ذلك من العلوم الضرورية التي تلزم القلب لزوما لا يمكنه مع ذلك دفعها قالا له : كيف الطريق إلى هذه الواردات ؟ فقال لهما : بأن تسلكا طريقتنا التي نأمركم بها فاعتذر الرازي بما له من الموانع وأما المعتزلي فقال : أنا محتاج إلى هذه الواردات فإن الشبهات قد أحرقت قلبي فأمر الشيخ بما يفعله من العبادة والذكر وما يتبع ذلك ففتح الله عليه بهذه الواردات
والمعتزلة ينفون العلو والصفات ويسمون من أثبت مجسما حشويا فلما فتح الله تعالى عليه بذلك قال : والله ما الحق إلا فيما عليه هؤلاء الحشوية والمجسمة أو كما قال فإن عهدي بالحكاية من زمان وكان هذا الشيخ الكبرى إذا قيل له : من قال : { الرحمن على العرش استوى } فهو مجسم يقول : فخذ إني حنيئذ مجسم وكان من أجل شيوخ وقته في بلاده بلاد جرجان وخوارزم"

وهذه ترجمته من السير و تاريخ الاسلام
"نجم الدين الكبرى الشيخ الامام العلامة القدوة المحدث الشهيد شيخ خراسان نجم الكبراء، ويقال: نجم الدين الكبرى، الشيخ أبوالجناب أحمد بن عمر ابن محمد الخوارزمي الخيوقي  الصوفي، وخيوق  : من قرى خوارزم.
طاف في طلب الحديث، وسمع من أبي طاهر السلفي، وأبي العلاء الهمذاني العطار، ومحمد بن بنيمان، وعبد المنعم ابن الفراوي،وطبقتهم  ، وعني بالحديث، وحصل الاصول.
حدث عنه عبد العزيز بن هلالة، وخطيب داريا شمخ، وناصر بن منصور العرضي، وسيف الدين الباخرزي تلميذه، وآخرون.
قال ابن نقطة (1): هو شافعي إمام في السنة.
وقال عمر بن الحاجب: طاف البلاد وسمع واستوطن خوارزم، وصار شيخ تلك الناحية، وكان صاحب حديث وسنة، ملجأ للغرباء، عظيم
الجاه، لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم.
وقال ابن هلالة: جلست عنده في الخلوة مرارا، وشاهدت أمورا عجيبة، وسمعت من يخاطبني بأشياء حسنة.
قلت: لا وجود لمن خاطبك في خلوتك مع جوعك المفرط، بل هو سماع كلام في الدماغ الذي قد طاش وفاش وبقي قرعة كما يتم للمبرسم (2) والمغمور بالحمى والمجنون، فاجزم بهذا واعبد الله بالسنن الثابتة تفلح ! وقيل: إنه فسر القرآن في اثني عشر مجلدا، وقد ذهب إليه فخر الدين الرازي صاحب التصانيف، وناظر بين يديه فقيها في معرفة الله وتوحيده، فأطالا الجدال، ثم سألا الشيخ عن علم المعرفة، فقال: هي واردات ترد على النفوس، تعجز النفوس عن ردها.
فسأله فخر الدين: كيف الوصول إلى إدراك ذلك ؟ قال: بترك ما أنت فيه من الرئاسة، والحظوظ.
قال: هذا ما أقدر عليه.
وأما رفيقه فزهد، وتجرد، وصحب الشيخ.
نزلت التتار على خوارزم في ربيع الاول سنة ثماني عشرة وست مئة، فخرج نجم الدين الكبرى فيمن خرج للجهاد، فقاتلوا على باب البلد حتى قتلوا رضي الله عنهم، وقتل الشيخ وهو في عشر الثمانين 
وفي كلامه شئ من تصوف الحكماء ""قلت: وكان شيخنا عماد الدين الحزّامي يُعظّمه، ولكن في الآخر أراني له كلاماً فيه شيءٌ من لوازم الاتحاد؛ وهو - إن شاء الله - سالم من ذلك، فإنه محدّث معروف بالسنة والتعبّد، كبير الشأن. ومن مناقبه أنه استشهد في سبيل الله، وذلك أن التتار لما نزلت على خُوارزم في ربيع الأول من السنة، خرج فيمن خرج ومعه جماعة من مُريديه، فقاتلوا على باب خُوارزم حتى قتلوا مُقبلين غير مدبرين."



و الحاصل في شريطنا شيخنا الكريم أن المقصود أن الايمان الأول و نقصه أو انعدامه في السلفيين  هو ما تنكرونه و تدعون الى تقويته و الايمان الثاني  و نقصه أو انعدامه  هو ما ينكره الشيخ الفاضل علي الفضلي على التبليغيين و يدعو  الى تقويته....و بينكما يقف كبار  علماء هذا القرن ممن التزم القرون الثلاث الأولى بعيدا عن المسميات الحديثة و جربوا سياسة المجتمعات من الفريقين و مارسوا واجب الشهادة على جماعة التبليغ و السلفية فكما أنكروا في نفس الوقت نقص التربية في بعض المنتسبين الى السلفية وقالوا علمنا و ما ربينا..أنكروا على التبليغ و غيرها من الجماعات الوظيفية غير ذات الأصول العقائدية البدعية...حددوا صحة وظيفتهم و أقروا لهم بالخير الكثير الذي فيهم و لكن حذروا مما يخالطها من دخن   و أرشدوا الى التعاون معهم فيما وافقوا فيه السنة و التحذير منهم فيما خالفوها فيه و على هذا ترى فتاوي الشيخ ابن باز و العثيمين و ابن جبرين و الهلالي و غيرهم على اختلاف مقاماتها ما ظنه بعض الناس من كلا الفريقين اضطرابا أو ناسخا و منسوخا..و كما قال الاخوة أيتهما وفق الى جمع الايمانين و الدعوة اليهما بالسياسة التي ارشد اليها الشرع نفسه...لسبقت أختها الى حظ عظيم..

----------


## ابن الرومية

كلا الرجلين عنده جزء من أشرف العلوم و يظنه كل العلم فيظن ان صاحبه بالضرورة لا يملكه فينكر عليه .. و كلاهما جزء من أشرف العلم الذي تشتد الحاجة اليه في الخروج و في المكوث... و كلا الرجلين يقول ان ما أوتي من علم يحصله دون الحاجة الى  ما لدى الآخر مع ان كلا الايمانين و العلمين لا يكون أحدهما الا بصاحبه.... :Smile:

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

من باب الفائدة : 

توجد رسالة دكتوراة في جماعة التبليغ (جماعة التبليغ: عقائدها, وافكار مشايخها, للشيخ ميان محمد أسلم),
 ورسالة أخرى (جماعة التبليغ في شبه القارة الهندية, تعرفها-عقائدها, تاليف الدكتور-الاستاذ ابي اسامة سيد طالب الرحمن- تقديم العلامة صالح الفوزان-حفظه الله).
-ارجو من الاخوة الذين ينقلون كلام الامام ابن باز-رحمه الله- في جماعة التبليغ المجمل ان يفسروه بكلامه المفصل والناسخ المتأخر!!
وهو انهم من الفرق الضالة!!!! ولا يدلسو على المسلمين!؟
وان يسألو كبار طلبة الامام المعروفين عن موقفه من هذه الجماعة!!
لا ان يسالو كل من حضر محاضرة او اكثر وانتسب اليه تدليسا!! و مخالف للشيخ في عقيدته!!
وكلام الامام محمد بن ابراهيم خير مثال على ما ذكرت!!
(كلام الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم موجود في كتاب الشيخ التويجري القول البليغ).

----------


## خلوصي

> من باب الفائدة : 
> .....................
> وهو انهم من الفرق الضالة!!!! ولا يدلسو على المسلمين!؟





> كنتُ أستطيع ان آتي من البداية بالفتاوى المؤيدة - و على بصيرة - و لكنني أحجمت ..! لأن المفترض بطلاب العلوم أنهم لا يقلدون دينهم الرجال و خاصة فيما لم يعرف فيه هؤلاء الرجال الوصف الشرعي لشيء ما و هو الذي عليه يتكوّن الحكم !!
> و لكن الشيخ عليّا يضطرني الآن لذكر ذلك ... و لكنني مع ذلك لن أذكر إلا شيخاً واحداً حجّة عند هذا المجلس و عند طلاب العلم و الدعاة رسميا و شعبياً... و لا زال و الحمد لله حيا يرزق أطال الله في عمره .. و هو فضيلة الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خروج طلبة العلم مع جماعة التبليغ
> http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php...88&parent=4147
> 
> ...


..............................  ..............................  .....................

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

أخي خلوصي على حسب كلامك هناك خلاف بين العلماء؟ علماء أهل السنة أقصد؟

الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ والشيخ ابن باز والشيخ الألباني والشيخ حمود التويجري والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي والشيخ الفوزان وصفوا الجماعة بأنها ضالة ومبتدعة.

أما الشيخ ابن عثيمين والشيخ ابن جبرين والشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري أثنوا على الجماعة.

في نظرك إذا كان الخلاف - على سبيل الافتراض - بين فتاوى كبار علماء العصر الواحد في حكمهم على الجماعة  فما العمل؟؟ هل نختار فتوى على أخرى بالتشهي والعواطف أو ندرس الفتاوى واحدة واحدة ونحل الإشكال وننزع موهم التعارض الحادث بين تلك الفتاوى؟؟؟

دلني على الحل من فضلك أخي خلوصي بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي,

هل رجعت الى الرسائل التي ذكرتها لك؟!

كلامك يا خلوصي يظهر منه انك متأثر بالصوفية!؟

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي,

اقوال العلماء يستدل لها لا بها !!!

----------


## خلوصي

> في نظرك إذا كان الخلاف - على سبيل الافتراض - بين فتاوى كبار علماء العصر الواحد في حكمهم على الجماعة فما العمل؟؟ هل نختار فتوى على أخرى بالتشهي والعواطف أو ندرس الفتاوى واحدة واحدة ونحل الإشكال وننزع موهم التعارض الحادث بين تلك الفتاوى؟؟؟
> 
> دلني على الحل من فضلك أخي خلوصي بارك الله فيك.


سيدي العزيز :
لو تابعت النقاش من البدايات لرأيت أنني كنت أدعو إلى الحجة و البرهان ... و لكن الإخوة هم اضطروني إلى ذكر الفتاوى ..!
ثم لم تجعل أصلحك الله أخذي بالفتوى تشهيا و أخذ المعارضين هو الذي يتبع الدليل ؟؟
و كنت - و هذا واضح جدا - أدعو إلى المناقشة للمفاهيم واحدا واحدا .... ألا ترى السلسلة ؟ ألم تقرأ انقطاع أنفاسي في ردودي للبقاء في محل البحث ؟؟!!

أصلح الله الأمير !
إن صحبك هؤلاء الطيبين أولى بكلامك هذا مني !!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي,

 اذا اثبت لك من كتب القوم المقبولة والموثقة عندهم وباللغة الاوردو بان علماؤهم صوفية!! وان من اصول دعوتهم هو الدعوة الى وحدة الوجود!! وغير ذلك من الكفريات! والتي المشايخ والعلماء الذين ذكرتهم يكفرون من قالها او فعلها -بالشروط المعروفة- فماذا  ستقول؟

----------


## خلوصي

سأقول يا أيها الحيدر الجميل :
هذا توافق عجيب ؟ !!
إذ كنت أحضّر للمفهوم القادم و عنوانه مثير كسابقيه :
حتى لو كان المُقَدَّمون صوفية .. ف " الجهد " غير صوفي ؟؟؟ ... !!!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> [SIZE=6][COLOR=purple]
> حتى لو كان المُقَدَّمون صوفية .. ف " الجهد " غير صوفي ؟؟؟ ... !!!


إذا أُقيم أساس البناية على طرق مغشوشة, وعلى أصول غير ثابتة, فالبناية تبقى هشة, وساكنها على خطر ولو زين طوابقها بكل ما أبدع المبدعون!

*فوجب عندئذ هدمها وإعادة بناءها على الطريقة الصحيحة, وعلى الأصول الثابتة. وفقني الله وإياك إلى اتباع الحق واجتناب الباطل مهما زخرفه المزخرفون.*

----------


## خلوصي

لا زلتم يا أحبابي الكرام تحاورون على سابق وجهة ...!
ليتكم سألتم كيف ؟


و ليتكم كذلك تبحثون كيف تحوّل الموقف التفصيلي التحقيقي من " التصوّف " و " الصوفية " عند أئمة الإسلام الربانيين المحققين من أمثال الإمام ابن تيمية و ابن القيّم .... إلى هذا الموقف السطحي عند المعاصرين الذين يتكلمون باسم أولئك الأفذاذ ... 

نعم يا سادتي فقد كنت ذات يوم سلفياً ... ثم أدركت أن السلفية شيء و السلف شيء آخر .... !!؟؟



_أدركت ذلك برغم أنف نفسي !!!!_

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي,
ما بني على باطل فهو باطل!!
 جاوب على سؤالي اولا ثم ناقش ما تريد!!
-ثم مالفرق بين السلفية والسلف يا محقق؟!
-ثم عندي سؤال آخر: هل يعلم الشيخ ابن جبرين عن عقيدة علماء جماعة التبليغ واصول دعوتهم؟!

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

والله، يا خلوصي كلامك يدل على أنك لم تعرف السلفية يوماً، وأنا متابع لكلامك من أوله فلم أستفد منه إلا تلميعا لجماعة التبليغ مع غض الطرف عن أخطائهم وأصولهم الفاسدة، 

وقلت لك سابقا: إنك مهما ذكرت من محاسنهم فإنك يجب أن تتبرأ من أصولهم الطرقية الصوفية، وتتبرأ من أخطائهم العقدية، أما أن تدعونا إلى أن نقول إن التبليغ فرقة جيدة لأنهم يأمرون بالمعروف، ويدعون إلى الله، ويخرجون في سبيل الله، ثم نغض الطرف عن جانبهم الأسود الذي تسعى جاهدا بابتساماتك! ووعودك! إلى أن تهمشه.

لا يا أخي أنت تتكلم في أمر جدٍ، فإن كان عندك الحجة والبرهان فحيهل، وإن لم يكن عندك فلا تقف ما ليس لك به علم.  

سأشرح لك حديث أبي هريرة مع الشيطان: "صدقك وهو كذوب" بطريقتك المشوقة!!

إنكم لم تعرفوا الشيطان حق المعرفة، بل إنكم تسبونه على سابق معرفة، انظروا إلى بواطن الأمور ألم ترو كيف نصح الشيطان المسكين أبا هريرة على حساب نفسه، فهذا يدل على إخلاصه ونبله، رغم ما قيل فيه....!!!

لكن نقول لك : الشيطان لعنه الله وإن كان فيه من الصفات الحميدة المزعومة فهو أكفر الخلق وأرذلهم، أما الصفات التي ربما يكون انتحلها تقية أو مصلحة، فهي أصل عند أهل الصلاح والتقوى، لا تحتاج إلى تدليل أو بيان.

كذلك جماعة التبليغ، ما كان فيها من خير فهو عند السلفيين أضعافا مضاعفة
إن ذكرت الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فالسلفيون أسعد الناس به، لأنهم ينصحون بعلم.
وإن ذكرت الخروج، فلا أعلم طالب علم إلا والرحلة في طلب العلم بين عينيه.
وإن ذكرت الاجتماع، فانظر إلى المساجد من أسعد الناس بالاجتماع للعلم والخير والمدارسة.
وأي خير في جماعة التبليغ فالسلفيون أولى به.  

نراك تدندن حول ابن تيمية وابن القيم، لكنك لم تأت بشيء يذكر، حتى نفهم مرادك

المهم أنك اخترتَ من لو جمعنا كلامه في أمثالك لقصم ظهرك

أما علمت أن ابن تيمية سُجن وعُذب، لا لشيء سوى لكلمة التوحيد
أما علمت أن عداء أهل البدع جميعا بدون استثناء لابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم لا لشيء سوى لأنهما نذرا نفسيهما للرد على أصولهم.

أتريد أن تفهمنا أن أصول التلبيغ موافقة لما عليه الجانب الروحي لابن تيمية وابن القيم

لا والله، لو أدركهم ابن تيمية لألّف فيهم كما ألّف فيمن هو أدنى منهم.

----------


## خلوصي

سامحك الله يا أبا عبدالمحسن ... و شرح صدرك ... و نور قلبك و دربك .
" رح ضل بحبك " .... " يا زلمة لا تزعل و تروح ... خليك نحكي على مهلنا "
" ولك و الله بحبك "

----------


## خلوصي

> _أدركت ذلك برغم أنف نفسي !!!!_


نعم و الله !!

برغم أنف نفسي !! !! !! ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟

----------


## خلوصي

يا حبيبي و أستاذي ابن الرومية :


سامحني ... مثلك لا ينسى .. و لا تنسى تعليقاته السديدة المدققة - بارك الله لكم - 
و لكن إخواننا شغلوني ... فالمعذرة المعذرة .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي, 
ما اجمل قصص جماعة التبليغ المتواترة !!

دعني اذكر لك شيئا من ذلك لتزداد يقيننا!؟

-في لقاء مع الالبرفسور الدكتور/ أحمد نور التبليغي-استاذ دكتور في كلية الطب, كلية نشتر الطبية,ملتان,باك  ستان-يقول:

*طاهر شاه يحيى بعد الممات*!!

قبل عدة سنوات, مرض طاهر شاه و ادخل المستشفى, وعندما ازدادت حالته سوءا زارته روح امه وابيه واخبراه انه حان وقته للانتقال الى الدار الاخرى, وانهما ينتظرانه, وحينئذ اقبل اليه ملكان واخذا طاهر شاه لملاقاة الرب, وذهب الملكان بروح طاهر شاه الى السماوات والتقى هناك بمولانا يوسف (أمير جماعة التبليغ ابن محمد الياس مؤسس جماعة التبليغ) واحمد علي اللاهوري, فاستغرب الشيخان من طلب الله لطاهر شاه الى السماوات حيث انه لم يبق في الارض من يقوم بعمل الدعوة غيره, فشكيا الى الشيخ الياس ( مؤسس جماعة التبليغ) هذا الامر, فذهب الشيخ الياس لملاقاة النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- وشكى له هذا الامر,
وطلب محمد الياس من طاهر شاه العودة الى الدنيا, وفي هذه الاثناء كان طاهر شاه توفي في المستشفى, وكانت جثته محمولة الى بيته, وفي هذه الاثناء قام طاهر شاه ومشى بنفسه الى بيته!
- يقول البرفسور: هذه القصة ذكرها لي طاهر شاه بنفسه وأنا انقل لكم كما اخبرني بها.انتهى.
-من كتاب, قبر كى زند كى اور موت ك جند مناظر واقعات ومشاهدات, مكتبة خليل يوسف, ماركيت اردو بازار, لاهور,باكستان.(ن  لا من كتاب جماعة التبليغ في شبه القارة الهندية).

-ومن خرج عرف!؟
 عقيدة ملوثة نسأل الله العافية! هكذا يحصل اليقين عند جماعة التبليغ!!

----------


## خلوصي

القصة بالقصة ... ما دمت ذكرت القصة :

قد تكون هذه القصة غريبة على من لم يلتقي بصاحبها شخصيًّا ويسمع ماقاله بأذنييه ويراه بأم عينيه فهي قصة خيالية النسج ، واقعية الأحداث ، تجسدت أمام ناظري بكلمات صاحبها وهو يقبع أمامي قاصًّا عليّ ماحدث له شخصيا .
كان ذلك في عام 1996 وكنا في فصل الشتاء كانت السماء ملبدة بالغيوم وتنذر بهبوب عاصفة شتوية عارمة ، كنت أنتظر شخصًا قد حددت له موعدا لمقابلته ،كان الموعد مع شخصية لها صلة قرابة بالرئيس الجنوب أفريقي السابق الرئيس نلسون مانديلا ، شخصية كانت تهتم بالنصرانية وتروج وتدعو لها .. إنها شخصية القسيس ( سيلي ) . لقد تم اللقاء مع سيلي بواسطة سكرتير مكتب الرابطة عبدالخالق متير حيث أخبرني أن قسيسا يريد الحضور إلى مقر الرابطة لأمر هام.وفي الموعد المحدد حضر سيلي بصحبته شخص يدعى سليمان كان ملاكما وأصبح عضوا في رابطة الملاكمة بعد أن من الله عليه بالإسلام بعد جولة قام بها الملاكم المسلم محمد علي كلاي. وقابلت الجميع بمكتبي وسعدت للقائهم أيما سعادة. كان سيلي قصير القامة ، شديد سواد البشرة ، دائم الابتسام . جلس أمامي وبدأ يتحدث معي بكل لطف . فقلت له : أخي سيلي ، هل من الممكن أن نستمع لقصة اعتناقك للإسلام ؟ ابتسم سيلي وقال : نعم بكل تأكيد .
قال سيلي : كنت قسيسا نشطًا للغاية ، أخدم الكنيسة بكل جد واجتهاد ولا أكتفي بذلك بل كنت من كبار المنصرين في جنوب أفريقيا ، ولنشاطي الكبير اختارني الفاتيكان لكي أقوم بالنتصير بدعم منه فأخذت الأموال تصلني من الفاتيكان لهذا الغرض ، وكنت أستخدم كل الوسائل لكي أصل إلى هدفي. فكنت أقوم بزيارات متوالية ومتعددة ، للمعاهد والمدارس والمستشفيات والقرى والغابات ، وكنت أدفع من تلك الأموال للناس في صور مساعدات أو هبات أو صدقات وهدايا ، لكي أصل إلى مبتغاي وأدخل الناس في دين النصرانية .. فكانت الكنيسة تغدق علي فأصبحت غنيا فلي منزل وسيارة وراتب جيد ، ومكانة مرموقة بين القساوسة . وفي يوم من الأيام ذهبت لأشتري بعض الهدايا من المركز التجاري ببلدتي وهناك كانت المفاجأة !! 
ففي السوق قابلت رجلاً يلبس كوفية ( قلنسوة ) وكان تاجرًا يبيع الهدايا ، وكنت ألبس ملابس القسيسن الطويلة ذات الياقة البيضاء التي نتميز بها على غيرنا ، وبدأت في التفاوض مع الرجل على قيمة الهدايا . وعرفت أن الرجل مسلم ـ ونحن نطلق على دين الإسلام في جنوب أفريقيا : دين الهنود ، ولانقول دين الإسلام ـ وبعد أن اشتريت ماأريد من هدايا بل قل من فخاخ نوقع بها السذح من الناس ، وكذلك أصحاب الخواء الديني والروحي كما كنا نستغل حالات الفقر عند كثير من المسلمين ، والجنوب أفريقيين لنخدعهم بالدين المسيحي وننصرهم .. 
- فإذا بالتاجر المسلم يسألني : أنت قسيس .. أليس كذلك ؟
فقلت له : - نعم
فسألني من هو إلهك ؟
فقلت له : - المسيح هو الإلهفقال لي : - إنني أتحداك أن تأتيني بآية واحدة في ( الإنجيل ) تقول على لسان المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ شخصيا أنه قال : ( أنا الله ، أو أنا ابن الله ) فاعبدوني .
فإذا بكلمات الرجل المسلم تسقط على رأسي كالصاعقة ، ولم أستطع أن أجيبه وحاولت أن أعود بذاكرتي الجيدة وأغوص بها في كتب الأناجيل وكتب النصرانية لأجد جوابًا شافيًا للرجل فلم أجد !! فلم تكن هناك آية واحدة تتحدث على لسان المسيح وتقول بأنَّه هو الله أو أنه ابن الله. وأسقط في يدي وأحرجني الرجل ، وأصابني الغم وضاق صدري. كيف غاب عني مثل هذه التساؤلات ؟ وتركت الرجل وهمت على وجهي ، فما علمت بنفسي إلا وأنا أسير طويلا بدون اتجاه معين .. ثم صممت على البحث عن مثل هذه الآيات مهما كلفني الأمر ، ولكنني عجزت وهزمت.! فذهبت للمجلس الكنسي وطلبت أن أجتمع بأعضائه ، فوافقوا . وفي الاجتماع أخبرتهم بما سمعت فإذا بالجميع يهاجمونني ويقولون لي : خدعك الهندي .. إنه يريد أن يضلك بدين الهنود. فقلت لهم : إذًا أجيبوني !!.. وردوا على تساؤله. فلم يجب أحد.! 
وجاء يوم الأحد الذي ألقي فيه خطبتي ودرسي في الكنيسة ، ووقفت أمام الناس لأتحدث ، فلم أستطع وتعجب الناس لوقوفي أمامهم دون أن أتكلم. فانسحبت لداخل الكنيسة وطلبت من صديق لي أن يحل محلي ، وأخبرته بأنني منهك .. وفي الحقيقة كنت منهارًا ، ومحطمًا نفسيًّا .
وذهبت لمنزلي وأنا في حالة ذهول وهم كبير ، ثم توجهت لمكان صغير في منزلي وجلست أنتحب فيه ، ثم رفعت بصري إلى السماء ، وأخذت أدعو ، ولكن أدعو من ؟ .. لقد توجهت إلى من اعتقدت بأنه هو الله الخالق .. وقلت في دعائي : ( ربي .. خالقي. لقد أُقفلتْ الأبواب في وجهي غير بابك ، فلا تحرمني من معرفة الحق ، أين الحق وأين الحقيقة ؟ يارب ! يارب لا تتركني في حيرتي ، وألهمني الصواب ودلني على الحقيقة ) . ثم غفوت ونمت. وأثناء نومي ، إذا بي أرى في المنام في قاعة كبيرة جدا ، ليس فيها أحد غيري .. وفي صدر القاعة ظهر رجل ، لم أتبين ملامحه من النور الذي كان يشع منه وحوله ، فظننت أن ذلك الله الذي خاطبته بأن يدلني على الحق .. ولكني أيقنت بأنه رجل منير .. فأخذ الرجل يشير إلي وينادي : يا إبراهيم ! فنظرت حولي ، فنظرت لأشاهد من هو إبراهيم ؟ فلم أجد أحدًا معي في القاعة .. فقال لي الرجل : أنت إبراهيم .. اسمك إبراهيم .. ألم تطلب من الله معرفة الحقيقة .. قلت : نعم .. قال : انظر إلى يمينك .. فنظرت إلى يميني ، فإذا مجموعة من الرجال تسير حاملة على أكتافها أمتعتها ، وتلبس ثيابا بيضاء ، وعمائم بيضاء . وتابع الرجل قوله : اتبع هؤلاء . لتعرف الحقيقة !! واستيقظت من النوم ، وشعرت بسعادة كبيرة تنتابني ، ولكني كنت لست مرتاحا عندما أخذت أتساءل .. أين سأجد هذه الجماعة التي رأيت في منامي ؟وصممت على مواصلة المشوار ، مشوار البحث عن الحقيقة ، كما وصفها لي من جاء ليدلني عليها في منامي. وأيقنت أن هذا كله بتدبير من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. فأخذت أجازة من عملي ، ثم بدأت رحلة بحث طويلة ، أجبرتني على الطواف في عدة مدن أبحث وأسأل عن رجال يلبسون ثيابا بيضاء ، ويتعممون عمائم بيضاء أيضًا .. وطال بحثي وتجوالي ، وكل من كنت أشاهدهم مسلمين يلبسون البنطال ويضعون على رؤوسهم الكوفيات فقط. ووصل بي تجوالي إلى مدينة جوهانسبرغ ، حتى أنني أتيت إلى مكتب استقبال لجنة مسلمي أفريقيا ، في هذا المبنى ، وسألت موظف الاستقبال عن هذه الجماعة ، فظن أنني شحاذًا ، ومد يده ببعض النقود فقلت له : ليس هذا أسألك. أليس لكم مكان للعبادة قريب من هنا ؟ فدلني على مسجد قريب .. فتوجهت نحوه .. فإذا بمفاجأة كانت في انتظاري فقد كان على باب المسجد رجل يلبس ثيابا بيضاء ويضع على رأسه عمامة. ففرحت ، فهو من نفس النوعية التي رأيتها في منامي .. فتوجهت إليه رأسًا وأنا سعيد بما أرى ! فإذا بالرجل يبادرني قائلاً ، وقبل أن أتكلم بكلمة واحدة : مرحبًا إبراهيم !!! فتعجبت وصعقت بما سمعت !! فالرجل يعرف اسمي قبل أن أعرفه بنفسي. فتابع الرجل قائلاً : - لقد رأيتك في منامي بأنك تبحث عنا ، وتريد أن تعرف الحقيقة. والحقيقة هي في الدين الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده الإسلام. فقلت له : - نعم ، أنا أبحث عن الحقيقة ولقد أرشدني الرجل المنير الذي رأيته في منامي لأن أتبع جماعة تلبس مثل ماتلبس .. فهل يمكنك أن تقول لي ، من ذلك الذي رأيت في منامي؟ فقال الرجل : - ذاك نبينا محمد نبي الإسلام الدين الحق ، رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم !! ولم أصدق ماحدث لي ، ولكنني انطلقت نحو الرجل أعانقه ، وأقول له : - أحقًّا كان ذلك رسولكم ونبيكم ، أتاني ليدلني على دين الحق ؟ قال الرجل : - أجل. ثم أخذ الرجل يرحب بي ، ويهنئني بأن هداني الله لمعرفة الحقيقة .. ثم جاء وقت صلاة الظهر. فأجلسني الرجل في آخر المسجد ، وذهب ليصلي مع بقية الناس ، وشاهدت المسلمين ـ وكثير منهم كان يلبس مثل الرجل ـ شاهدتهم وهم يركعون ويسجدون لله ، فقلت في نفسي : ( والله إنه الدين الحق ، فقد قرأت في الكتب أن الأنبياء والرسل كانوا يضعون جباههم على الأرض سجّدا لله ) . وبعد الصلاة ارتاحت نفسي واطمأنت لما رأيت وسمعت ، وقلت في نفسي : ( والله لقد دلني الله سبحانه وتعالى على الدين الحق ) وناداني الرجل المسلم لأعلن إسلامي ، ونطقت بالشهادتين ، وأخذت أبكي بكاءً عظيمًا فرحًا بما منَّ الله عليَّ من هداية .
ثم بقيت معهم أتعلم الإسلام ، ثم خرجت معهم في رحلة دعوية استمرت طويلا ، فقد كانوا يجوبون البلاد طولاً وعرضًا ، يدعون الناس للإسلام ، وفرحت بصحبتي لهم ، وتعلمت منهم الصلاة والصيام وقيام الليل والدعاء والصدق والأمانة ، وتعلمت منهم بأن المسلمين أمة وضع الله عليها مسئولية تبليغ دين الله ، وتعلمت كيف أكون مسلمًا داعية إلى الله ، وتعلمت منهم الحكمة في الدعوة إلى الله ، وتعلمت منهم الصبر والحلم والتضحية والبساطة. 
وبعد عدة شهور عدت لمدينتي ، فإذا بأهلي وأصدقائي يبحثون عني ، وعندما شاهدوني أعود إليهم باللباس الإسلامي ، أنكروا عليَّ ذلك ، وطلب مني المجلس الكنسي أن أعقد معهم لقاء عاجلا. وفي ذلك اللقاء أخذوا يؤنبونني لتركي دين آبائي وعشيرتي، وقالوا لي : - لقد خدعك الهنود بدينهم وأضلوك !! فقلت لهم : - لم يخدعني ولم يضلني أحد .. فقد جاءني رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في منامي ليدلني على الحقيقة ، وعلى الدين الحق. إنَّه الإسلام .. وليس دين الهنود كما تدعونه .. وإنني أدعوكم للحق وللإسلام. فبهتوا !! ثم جاءوني من باب آخر ، مستخدمين أساليب الإغراء بالمال والسلطة والمنصب ، فقالوا لي : - إن الفاتيكان طلب لتقيم عندهم ستة أشهر ، في انتداب مدفوع القيمة مقدمًا ، مع شراء منزل جديد وسيارة جديدة لك ، ومبلغ من المال لتحسين معيشتك ، وترقيتك لمنصب أعلى في الكنيسة ! فرفضت كل ذلك ، وقلت لهم : - أبعد أن هداني الله تريدون أن تضلوني .. والله لن أفعل ذلك ، ولو قطعت إربًا !! ثم قمت بنصحهم ودعوتهم مرة ثانية للإسلام ، فأسلم اثنان من القسس ، والحمد لله... فلما رأوا إصراري ، سحبوا كل رتبي ومناصبي ، ففرحت بذلك ، بل كنت أريد أن أبتدرهم بذلك ، ثم قمت وأرجعت لهم مالدي من أموال وعهدة ، وتركتهم.. انتهى ))) 
قصة إسلام إبراهيم سيلي ، والذي قصها عليَّ بمكتبي بحضور عبدالخالق ميتر سكرتير مكتب الرابطة بجنوب أفريقيا ، وكذلك بحضور شخصين آخرين .. وأصبح القس سيلي الداعية إبراهيم سيلي .. المنحدر من قبائل الكوزا بجنوب أفريقيا. ودعوت القس إبراهيم. آسف !! الداعية إبراهيم سيلي لتناول طعام الغداء بمنزلي وقمت بماألزمني به ديني فأكرمته غاية الإكرام ، ثمّ َودعني إبراهيم سيلي ، فقد غادرت بعد تلك المقابلة إلى مكة المكرمة ، في رحلة عمل ، حيث كنا على وشك الإعداد لدورة العلوم الشرعية الأولى بمدينة كيب تاون .
ثم عدت لجنوب أفريقيا لأتجه إلى مدينة كيب تاون. وبينما كنت في المكتب المعد لنا في معهد الأرقم ، إذا بالداعية إبراهيم سيلي يدخل عليَّ ، فعرفته ، وسلمت عليه .. وسألته : - ماذا تفعل هنا يا إبراهيم !؟ قال لي : - إنني أجوب مناطق جنوب أفريقيا ، أدعو إلى الله ، وأنقذ أبناء جلدتي من النار وأخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإدخالهم في الإسلام. وبعد أن قص علينا إبراهيم كيف أصبح همه الدعوة إلى الله ترَكَنا مغادرا نحو آفاق رحبة .. إلى ميادين الدعوة والتضحية في سبيل الله .. ولقد شاهدته وقد تغير وجهه ، واخلولقت ملابسه ، تعجبت منه فهو حتى لم يطلب مساعدة ! ولم يمد يده يريد دعما!... وأحسست بأن دمعة سقطت على خدي .. لتوقظ فيَّ إحساسًا غريبًا .. هذا الإحساس وذلك الشعور كأنهما يخاطباني قائلين : 
أنتم أناس تلعبون بالدعوة .. ألا تشاهدون هؤلاء المجاهدين في سبيل الله !؟نعم إخواني لقد تقاعسنا ، وتثاقلنا إلى الأرض ، وغرتنا الحياة الدنيا .. وأمثال الداعية إبراهيم سيلي ، والداعية الأسباني أحمد سعيد يضحون ويجاهدون ويكافحون من أجل تبليغ هذا الدين !!!! فيارب رحماك !!!


من مقال للدكتور / عبدالعزيز أحمد سرحان ، عميد كلية المعلمين بمكة المكرمة .. مع بعض التصرف...( جريدة عكاظ ، السنة الحادية والأربعين ، العدد 12200 ، الجمعة 15 شوال 1420هـ ، الموافق 21 يناير 2000 م ) 



شبكة الدعوة والتبليغ

http://www.binatiih.com

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

من خرج عرف وازداد بكم يقينا مثلكم مثل الدجال!!

-يقول الشيخ سردار محمد الباكستاني (التبليغي سابقا):

وهذه تجربتي مع جماعة التبليغ في مدة عشر سنوات على وجه التقريب... ان الجماعة ومشايخها وعلمائها تقلد الامام ابا حنيفة رحمه الله تقليدا اعمى وتغلو فيه وفي الصلحاء الآخرين, ان كل ما صدر من افواه المشايخ والعلماء يحمل على الخير يؤول ولو كان ضد الكتاب والسنة صريحا, وكل ما صدر من الذين لا يتعلقون بجماعتهم فيدرسون في اقوالهم ويدخلون من اكاذيب الاقوال وافتراءاتها ولا ينصحو انفسهم ان يعطوا هذا المخالف المقام اللائق ويحملوا قوله على النية الصادقة, فاءنا لله على هذه الفكرة الخاطئة وعلى هذا الفهم الضيق للاسلام وعلى هذا التعصب المذهبي البغيض...ثم انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون ).

افراد جماعة التبليغ يفرقون بين الدين والدنيا, والسياسة عندهم شجرة ممنوعة (مع هذا قاموا مع ذوالفقار علي بوتو في الانتخابات الماضية في باكستان ).

جماعة التبليغ تؤمن بالطرق الاربعة ( الجشتية, والنقشبندية, والقادرية, والسهروردية ) وتزعم انه لو مات احد ولم يبايع على يد شيخ الطريقة لمات ميتة جاهلية, ومن طريقتهم انهم يذكرون ذكرا جهريا يخالف السنة حسبما ارشدهم الشيخ ويرتكبون معصية الله احيانا في طاعة الشيخ والعياذ بالله, وقد تفوق محبة الشيخ محبة الله ومحبة الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم-والعياذ بالله, ويخاف من سخط الشيخ وغضبه كما يخاف من سخط الله وسخط رسوله.

وكثيرا ما يعملون على تصور الشيخ والمراقبة عند قبور المشايخ وهم يوقنون بالمكاشفة ويعملون لها عمليات ويقصرون في مفهوم العبادة.
فهم في وقت واحد وآن واحد يقلدون في الفروع الامام ابا حنيفة رحمه الله وفي العقيدة يتبعون الامام ابا منصور الماتوريدي ويلزمون انفسهم البيعة على يد شيخ من الطرق الاربعة-فهي جماعة تبليغية, حنفية, اشعرية, ماتوريدية, ديوبندية, جشتية, نقشبندية, سهروردية, قادرية.
ان العقيدة ما يعتقدون في حق النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- وحق اولياء الله شرك تكون في المشايخ الديوبوندية من جماعة التبليغ ايمانا واسلاما-فهناك شريعتان متقابلتان متوازيتان, شريعة في حق الانبياء والاولياء وشريعة في حق مشايخهم!
( نقلا من كتاب جماعة التبليغ في شبه القارة الهندية-صفحة421)

اقول يا خلوصي: هل ارشتدم هؤلاء المساكين في تجمعكم السنوي الى التوحيد؟!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله علموه كل شيء الا التوحيد!! واصبح داعيتا الى الاسلام!!!!

اولا: هل تصدق بهذه القصة؟! يراه في المنام ثم يراه في اليقظة! ثم الشخص يقول رايتك في المنام!!! والله فوضى!! يقول في احداث القصة: ( وقبل أن أتكلم بكلمة واحدة : مرحبًا إبراهيم !!! فتعجبت وصعقت بما سمعت !! فالرجل يعرف اسمي قبل أن أعرفه بنفسي. فتابع الرجل قائلاً : - لقد رأيتك في منامي بأنك تبحث عنا ، وتريد أن تعرف الحقيقة)!! 

لا اله الا الله قصة ماخوذة من فلم هندي!!؟

- خلوصي ما معنى حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من رآني في المنام فقد رآني, فاءن الشيطان لا يتمثل بي )؟!

هل يفسر الحديث بمثل هذا التفسير؟!
(ثم غفوت ونمت. وأثناء نومي ، إذا بي أرى في المنام في قاعة كبيرة جدا ، ليس فيها أحد غيري .. وفي صدر القاعة ظهر رجل ، لم أتبين ملامحه من النور الذي كان يشع منه وحوله ، فظننت أن ذلك الله الذي خاطبته بأن يدلني على الحق .. ولكني أيقنت بأنه رجل منير .. فأخذ الرجل يشير إلي وينادي : يا إبراهيم ! فنظرت حولي ، فنظرت لأشاهد من هو إبراهيم ؟ فلم أجد أحدًا معي في القاعة .. فقال لي الرجل : أنت إبراهيم .. اسمك إبراهيم .. ألم تطلب من الله معرفة الحقيقة .. قلت : نعم ...)

اليس فيكم رجل رشيد؟!!

اخيرا: اعزو الى المجاهيل فلا باحث عنهم!!@

----------


## ابن الرومية

يا أخي رويدا من من السلف أنكر أمثال هذه القصص؟؟؟ أخبرني..من؟؟؟ و من سلفك في انكار الكشف و الالهام غير ابن الجوزي و ابن عقيل ؟؟ من؟؟؟ و الرجل قال أنه شاهد الرجل الذي رآه في المنام يقظة لا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فما تعلق حديث رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في المنام ؟؟ و من المجهول هنا؟ فقد دلك على الرواي و صفته و مصدر الرواية و صاحب القصة بأسماءهم و هو توثيق لم يتجرأ حتى النصارى في الطعن فيه حين احتج عليهم الاخوة بها في رد قصصهم الخرافية غير الموثقة في تنصر المسلمين أفنكون على اخواننا أكثر تعصبا و حقدا من اعدائنا؟؟؟ أم أن الرجل لا يكون ثقة الا ان وثقه صاحبي ؟؟؟ و الرجل لا ينتقد عليكم انتقادكم لجماعته و انما ما أنتم مغرمون به من الاطاحة بأي فرد أو جماعة تخالفكم و لو المخالفة اليسيرة ..بشرها و خيرها ...انتقدوا ارموا قولوا أن الجماعة في الهند الكبرى ( مع أن هذا باطلاقه أيضا غير صحيح) هي على اعتقاد الوحدويين و البريلويين من القبورية و الشرك..انتقدوا الخروج بغير علم...انتقدوا نقص العلم الشرعي كما انتقد الشيخ ابن باز و غيره ...انتقدوا ظن بعض التبليغيين أن الخروج وحده كاف في الوصول الى الايمان الواجب...ادفعوا باخوانكم من اهل السنة في داخل هذه الجماعة ليكثروا من التسنن و يزداد فيهم العلم الشرعي كما دعا الى ذلك المشايخ ممن انتقدهم...فستجدو   من الناس من يرمي معكم و يدفع معكم و لكن أن تسعوا لانكار تسنن الجماعة في أقطار اخرى و دعوتها للسنن و الرفع من مستوى الوعي السني عند الناس فضلا عن جر الناس الى الدين و تحبيبهم فيه بعامة و تنكروا شرف حبهم للدعوة و تفانيهم فيها و أن اصل الدعوة الى الله هو الأصل الوحيد الذي يجمع هذه الجماعة باختلاف طوائفها من السني الى البدعي.. و التدليس  بجعل الجماعة كالجماعات البدعية ذات أصول عقائدية مشاقة لله و رسوله كالمعتزلة و المرجئة و الخوارج و غيرها  و من ثم السعي للاطاحة بكل الجماعة بخيرها و شرها كما فعلتم مع الناس افرادا و جماعات و فرقتموهم من حيث أردتم جمعهم على كلمة التوحيد تكبرا و بطرا للحق و غمطا للناس فهذا ما لن تجدوا أحدا يعينكم عليه لأنه مبني على ما أنكره الله دوما على المشركين القبوريين من تكذيبهم بالشيء لمجرد عدم احاطتهم بعلمه..

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

> من سلفك في انكار الكشف و الالهام غير ابن الجوزي و ابن عقيل ؟؟ من؟؟؟


خذه من كلام ابن تيمية:
قال في المجموع(3/124-125):
إن الناس في عبادته واستعانته على أربعة أقسام: ...
وطائفة فيهم استعانة وتوكل وصبر من غير استقامة على الأمر ولا متابعة للسنة، فقد يمكن أحدهم ويكون له نوع من الحال باطنا وظاهرا ويعطى من المكاشفات والتأثيرات ما لم يعطه الصنف الأول ولكن لا عاقبة له فإنه ليس من المتقين والعاقبة للتقوى فالأولون لهم دين ضعيف ولكنه مستمر باق إن لم يفسده صاحبه بالجزع والعجز، وهؤلاء لأحدهم حال وقوة ولكن لا يبقى له إلا ما وافق فيه الأمر واتبع فيه السنة.


انكاره أو تصديقه لا يترتب عليه كبير فائدة، لكن موافقته للشرع هو الأساس.

أما قضية إعانة التبليغيين السنيين!، فنقول وبكل بساطة: لماذا التفريق؟
من كان منهم متبعا للسنة فليلحق أهل السنة، فالحق واحد، ومن التناقض العقلي قبل الشرعي أن ندعو الإنسان إلى الخير، فنقول له، عليك بالتبليغ أو السلفيين فكلاهما على حق، ثم يجد هذا ينبذ الشرك والآخر واقع فيه، أين عقولكم يا شباب؟

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

[QUOTE]


> خذه من كلام ابن تيمية:
> قال في المجموع(3/124-125):
> إن الناس في عبادته واستعانته على أربعة أقسام: ...
> وطائفة فيهم استعانة وتوكل وصبر من غير استقامة على الأمر ولا متابعة للسنة، فقد يمكن أحدهم ويكون له نوع من الحال باطنا وظاهرا ويعطى من المكاشفات والتأثيرات ما لم يعطه الصنف الأول ولكن لا عاقبة له فإنه ليس من المتقين والعاقبة للتقوى فالأولون لهم دين ضعيف ولكنه مستمر باق إن لم يفسده صاحبه بالجزع والعجز، وهؤلاء لأحدهم حال وقوة ولكن لا يبقى له إلا ما وافق فيه الأمر واتبع فيه السنة.


كلام في منتهى الدقة؛
وأضيف للأخ خلوصي نفيسة من نفائس شيخ الإسلام في نفس الموضع:
قال رحمه الله تعالى: 
وَلَا بُدَّ فِي عِبَادَتِهِ مِنْ أَصْلَيْنِ .
أَحَدُهُمَا إخْلَاصُ الدِّينِ لَهُ وَالثَّانِي مُوَافَقَةُ أَمْرِهِ الَّذِي بَعَثَ بِهِ رُسُلَهُ؛ 
وَلِهَذَا كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ فِي دُعَائِهِ: اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلِي كُلَّهُ صَالِحًا وَاجْعَلْهُ لِوَجْهِك خَالِصًا وَلَا تَجْعَلْ لِأَحَدِ فِيهِ شَيْئًا؛ 
وَقَالَ الْفُضَيْل بْنُ عِيَاضٍ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى (( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا )) قَالَ: أَخْلَصُهُ وَأَصْوَبُهُ قَالُوا يَا أَبَا عَلِيٍّ: مَا أَخْلَصُهُ وَأَصْوَبُهُ؟ قَالَ: إذَا كَانَ الْعَمَلُ خَالِصًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ صَوَابًا لَمْ يُقْبَلْ وَإِذَا كَانَ صَوَابًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ خَالِصًا لَمْ يُقْبَلْ حَتَّى يَكُونَ خَالِصًا صَوَابًا ؛ وَالْخَالِصُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلَّهِ وَالصَّوَابُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ وَلِهَذَا ذَمَّ اللَّهُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عَلَى اتِّبَاعِ مَا شَرَعَ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ غَيْرِهِ وَفِعْلِ مَا لَمْ يَشْرَعْهُ مِنْ الدِّينِ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : (( أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ )) كَمَا ذَمَّهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ حَرَّمُوا مَا لَمْ يُحَرِّمْهُ اللَّهُ . وَالدِّينُ الْحَقُّ أَنَّهُ لَا حَرَامَ إلَّا مَا حَرَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَلَا دِينَ إلَّا مَا شَرَعَهُ .اهـ
حاول يا أخ خلوصي أن تضع هذا المنهج على الميزان فترى كم من عقبة وحفرة تواجهك لقبول هذا المنهج.
قال الله تعالى: (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله ))
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحن: ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد) وفي رواية: ( من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) أنظر الإرواء.
والبدعة في الدين من شر الأمور كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ما يرويه عنه العرباض بن سارية: ( وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة ), وفي رواية أخرى ( وكل ضلالة في النار ).
ثم إن هناك من يخلط بين أمور الدنيا وشؤونها ووسائلها وبين أمور الدين وما يتعبد به ويتقرب إلى الله تعالى, وقد تطرقنا إلى هذه المسألة أثناء محاورتي للإخوة من جماعة التبليغ, وهذا ما سأكتبه في موضوع جديد للتو إن شاء الله تعالى:

----------


## خلوصي

إخوتي الأعزاء :
إن أعطيتم لأنفسكم المزيد من الحرية في متابعتها على ما نشأت عليه فإن الأخفى فيها سيبعدكم أكثر فأكثر عن محل البحث !!؟ و سيقربكم أكثر فأكثر إلى تصديق توهّماتكم عن إسقاط كلام الأئمة الأعلام على ما لا تعرفون من حقائق الأمور .. ؟ ! خلوصي المحب لكم .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوص,
 من باب زيادة اليقيين!؟

ومن خرج عرف!!

صدقت والله!؟

توجد شهادات اخرى لمن خرج  وعرف :
-شهادة للشيخ احتشام  الحسن الكاندهلوي الديوبوندي, زوج اخت محمد الياس!!! وخليفته الاول!!! ومعتمده الخاص, وقد قضى مدة طويلة من حياته في قيادة جماعة التبليغ ورفاقة الياس الدهلوي!! 
فهو يقول: ان الدعوة المنبثقة من مركز نظام الدين دهلي حسب علمي وفهمي ليس موافقة للكتاب والسنة !!! (المصدر السابق).
-وشهادات اخرى لمن خرج وعرف!؟ في نفس المصدر!! وموثقة! لتزداد يقينا!! وللمزيد انظر الشهادت التي ذكرها الشيخ التويجري في القول البليغ فانها مهمة!!

_خلوصي,
ما هو حال جماعة التبليغ الحالية الذين خرجو وعرفو, و التي تقول عنها (حتى لو كان المُقَدَّمون صوفية .. ف " الجهد " غير صوفي ؟؟؟ ... !!!).
الجواب: الذي نراه من حال الذين خرجو وعرفوا  في الخليج, وخصوصا في الكويت والسعودية, انهم خرافيين! يكذبون على الله والرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم- من اجل الدين!!! كما قيل: لا نكذب عليهم لنضل الناس, ولكن نكذب لهم من اجل ان نهدي الناس!! وكما في الحديث جواز الكذب في ثلاثة مواضع, وفيه جواز الكذب في الاصلاح بين المتخاصمين,(والص  حيح انه من باب التعريض وليس الكذب), فمن باب اولى ان نكذب ونصلح بينه وبين ربه!! ويستخدم كبراؤهم التقية مع افراد الجماعة المساكين ليهديهم الى الصراط المستقيم!! فهل دعوة الانبياء مبنية على الكذب؟! فوضى كل من هب ودب تكلم!! لا يعرف اغلبهم معنى كلمة التوحيد!!! ويسمون انفسهم دعاة!! بل لا يدرسون التوحيد لانه يسبب فرقة!! لا يفرقون بين الحديث الموضوع والثابت!! لا يفرقون بين البدعة والسنة!! بل لا يفرقون بين التوحيد والشرك!! ويسمون انفسهم دعاة!! كثير من كبار السن الذين يلتحقون بهم لا يعرفون القراءة والكتابة!! ويلقون الدروس على العامة! ويحسبهم العوام مشايخ!!
فوضى نسأل الله العافية!!
ومن خرج عرف!
نسأل الله العافية.

قصص جمليلة ذكرها الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله لمن خرج وعرف  ! انصح الاخوة بقرائتها قبل الخروج!! في كتابه القول البليغ!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ابن الرومية,
 هل تعرف معنى الكشف؟
متى ظهر الكشف الصوفي؟
هل تؤمن بالكشف؟
هل تسمي هذا توثيقا؟!
من باب التوثيق ودعوة النصارى, ممكن احصل على رقم هاتف جوال المهتدي, وجنسيته, ومكان اقامته,واسمه بالكامل!! والشهود كذلك لو سمحت؟!
اما التعليق بالحديث هو لانه قال(  وفي صدر القاعة ظهر رجل ، لم أتبين ملامحه من النور الذي كان يشع منه وحوله ، فظننت أن ذلك الله الذي خاطبته بأن يدلني على الحق) 
ولكن عل تعرف معنى الحديث؟!
جاوب لكي نتناقش!!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

سيكون النقاش شيق للغاية إن تكرم الأخوان ابن الرومية وخلوصي مع أخينا عبد الرزاق في هذه المسألة

نحن ننتظر لنستفيد إن شاء الله تعالى.

بورك فيك أخي عبد الرزاق.

----------


## خلوصي

> إخوتي الأعزاء :
> إن أعطيتم لأنفسكم المزيد من الحرية في متابعتها على ما نشأت عليه فإن الأخفى فيها سيبعدكم أكثر فأكثر عن محل البحث !!؟ و سيقربكم أكثر فأكثر إلى تصديق توهّماتكم عن إسقاط كلام الأئمة الأعلام على ما لا تعرفون من حقائق الأمور .. ؟ ! خلوصي المحب لكم .


 
فيا سعادة من عرف المبتدأ قبل الخبر  ؟ !

----------


## أبو الفداء

يا اخوان فلننتبه الى فرق ضروري بين الانصاف مع قوم مسلمين تلبسوا ببدع ومخالفات، والتعاون معهم - بعلم وعلى بصيرة - على الخير الذي عندهم ونهيهم عن الشر والبدعة، وهو ما يدعو اليه أخونا المفضال ابن الرومية، وبين دعوة الناس الى الدخول في جماعة ان لم تكن اليوم على ما كان عليه مؤسسوها من القبورية والضلال المبين، فأقل ما فيها اليوم فشو الجهل والبدع من بقايا ذلك.. وهو ما يحذر منه اخواننا الكرام.. فهذه لا يلزم منها تلك الا عند الجهال الذين لا يميزون، وهؤلاء هم من نخشى عليهم الافتتان بتلك الجماعة..
جميل والله أن ننشط للخروج والدعوة الى الله تعالى، - دون أن يكون ذلك الخروج في نفسه قائما على بدعة لا أصل لها - ولكن بأي شيء والى أي شيء ندعو ان لم يكن العلم؟؟ فليكن همك يا أخانا الكريم خلوصي أن تدعو اخوانك هنا لرفع همتهم للدعوة والتعاون على نشر ما آتاهم الله من العلم، وأن تدعو اخوانك هناك - الذين تخرج معهم - وفي نفس الوقت لرفع همتهم في طلب العلم والاستزادة منه وتصحيح المعتقد والمنهج ونبذ البدع والخرافات.. 
ولنتعاون هنا على طرح أفكار جديدة لذلك وذكر أمثلة مشرقة عليه رفعا للهمم، 
ولو أننا اتبعنا نهج السلف حقا وصدقنا في ذلك لما وجدنا تلك الهمة الا أصلا من أصولهم ومنطلقا من منطلقاتهم.. رضي الله عنهم.. في اصلاح النفس وتربيتها، وفي تعلم العلم والعمل به، وفي الدعوة الى الله، كل في آن واحد.. أما ما يصطلح عليه بجماعة التبليغ فأنت قبل غيرك تعلم أنه لا يجوز تشجيع العامة على الانخراط فيها، لأنها تؤصل أصولا قد يتصور معها الواحد منهم أنه لا يحتاج الى طلب العلم، سيما أخطر العلوم على الاطلاق: علم التوحيد.. وكفى بهذا شرا وافسادا للناس وصدا لهم عن شيء هم في امس ما يكونون اليوم حاجة اليه، كما كان أسلافهم، ولا يصلحون الا به كما صلح أسلافهم!! فالى أي شيء يدعو الجاهل غيره من الناس الا الجهل والخرافة؟؟ 
هذه مسألة خطيرة للغاية، والمشكلة أيها الحبيب خلوصي، أن قلة عناية هذه الجماعة بالعلم وطلبه ليس مرجعها في الحقيقة اهمال منهم أو تفريط أو تكاسل في أفراد منهم، فهم قوم هممهم تناطح الجبال، وهذا يشهد به كل من عرفهم، ولكن القضية قضية قناعات متوارثة فيهم وتصورات تتناقلها أجيالهم تجعلهم يتصورون أن طلب العلم وتحقيقه والسعي فيه والزيادة منه من شأنها أن تعطل مسيرهم الى الله وتلهي قلوبهم بقضايا جدلية ومسائل كلامية وكذا، وهو اطلاق يتفاوتون في تقييده كل بحسب ما من الله عليه من العلم ومن التحرر من تلك الموروثات والسلامة من قراءة كتب أئمتهم القدامى الذين ينتسب القوم اليهم، والسلامة من الغلو في مشايخهم كذلك، فهذه آفة تكثر مع الجهل وتتوغل في نفوس الناس..!!
وأرجو ألا يقابلني الحبيب خلوصي بنسبتي الى الجهل بأصول التبليغيين، ولكن ليصوب أخطاءي برد علمي ان وجد فيما قلته أي خطأ أو حيف.. بارك الله فيه ووفقه.. 
فجملة القول عندي وحاصله: 
ليتحرر القوم من الباطل، ولنتحرر نحن من التعميم الظالم غير المنصف، ولنجتمع على ما كان عليه السلف بلا زيادة ولا نقصان، بارك الله فيكم وجمعنا واياكم في الفردوس الأعلى.. آمين.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ابن الرومية,
هل تريد معرفة معنى الكشف واصله؟
ارجع الى كتاب-جناية التأويل الفاسد على العقيدة الاسلامية-للشيخ الدكتور محمد احمد لوح-رسالة دكتوراة.
وكذلك كتاب-البوذية تاريخها وعقائدها وعلاقة الصوفية بها-للشيخ الدكتور عبدالله نومسك-رسالة ماجستير.
 وهذا على سبيل الاختصار.

ولكن ارجو ان لا تتنسى موضوع التوثيق!!الذي هو:  بنقل الثقات!!واتصال السند!! وقد يكون متواترا عند قوم!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

اذن فالحمد لله... :Smile:  هذا ما أردنا أن يقر به أخونا الكريم ...أن لا ينكر مطلقا الدلالة العلمية للكشف و الالهام و ان الدليل الكشفي كالدليل العقلي و الحسي فيه الصواب و فيه الحق و فيه الخطأ و الزلل...أما انكار القصة انطلاقا من مجرد الانكار المطلق للكشف فهذا ما لا أعلم له سلفا فيه من الأكابر الا الامامين ابن عقيل و ابن الجوزي الى ان احيتها المدرسة العبدوية العقلانية السلفية و آية ذلك انك ان حدثثهم بأمر من امور العقل حاكموك برده الى الكتاب و السنة اما ان حدثثهم عن أمر من امور الكشف و الذوق أنكروه مطلقا و جعلوه غير علمي لمجرد وصفه أي انكروه ابتداءا دون رده للكتاب و السنة  ... و توثيق القصة  لا أدري ما يريد أكثر من ذكر الرواي و وظيفته و اين قال ذلك و متى فان لم يكن هذا مخرجا له من الجهالة فلا أدري ما الذي سيخرجه منها.مع أنه يذكر أقوالا عن من انتقدوا جماعة التبليغ لا يتعدى فيها ذكر ما ذكر الشيخ خلوصي و يجعلها بذلك موثوقة عنده..أما قضية الاعانة فحين نترك تنظيم جيوش طلبة العلم و نترك تكوين أوراش عمل و مجموعات عمل همها الأول جرد الكتب و الأشرطة و المنتديات بحثا عن اي واحد ينعت واحدا آخر بالشهيد او يثني عليه فنبدعه و نهتك عرضه و نسقطه و نقضي الليالي و نسود آلاف الصفحات في تتبع عوراته و نرد على كل كلامه بحقه و ضلاله ثم نضحك على أنفسنا باننا لا نغتاب و انما هو جرح و تعديل في عضر انقصت فيه الرواية و نمني انفسنا باننا في مقام ابن معين و شعبة و لا تجد ردا مع ذلك لا على غلاة الأشاعرة و المعتزلة و لا على غلاة المتصوفة و لا على الحداثيين و العلمانيين و لا على القاديانيين و لا على الأحباش و لا على الباطنية و لا على الاسماعيلية و الروافض ممن يجاهرون بنيتهم الصريحة لنقض اسس هذا الدين دع عنك النصارى و اليهود و المجوس و الليبراليين و الماركسيين ...حين نترك تغرير الشباب باسم طلب العلم أولا حتى يجدوا انفسهم مشغولين ببعضهم البعض كما قال ابن عمر و الله هؤلاء لا يقاتلون الا لدنيا و أولئك لا يقاتلون الا لدنيا...حين نترك كل ذلك و نصرف همم بعضنا -فلست طماعا فقط البعض و ليبق البعض الآخر يتتبع من يثني على الشهيد كذلك نحسبه  :Smile: - الى الدعوة بما علم بعدما علم ...حين تتشكل فينا لجان طلبة متخصصة ذو همم عالية كاخواننا السنة و حتى البدعيين في التبليغ في دعوة الناس و توعيتهم الى مخاطر الشرك و المعاصي برفق و حسن سياسة حين تنطلق هذه الوحدات كما عبأتها التبليغ ترفع المستوى الحضاري عند الناس من التعامل على اساس الحب في الله و لله و بالله كجسد واحد و الارتقاء بالتوحيد الى مظهره الحضاري المطلوب و تحبيب الناس الى خالقهم و تحبيب خالقهم اليهم و تعليمهم أن حب الله يجب أن يظهر فيه حين تقوم بمعصية مستخفيا فيبكي دما...كما يجب أن يظهر فيه حين يحب ابن تيمية او ابن عطاء الله أو غيرهما لجهادهم في الدين أن يتذكر انه انما أحبهم لحبهم لله فلا يحل له أن يقدم قولهم على قوله و لا أن يعبدهم دونه لا بعبادة أقوالهم و لا بعبادة قبورهم و لا بطلب الحوائج اليهم فكلها عبادات غيرية تقضي على الحب...و كما يجب ان يظهر فيه حين يجادل اخاه على بدعة خالف بها قول محبوبه فيقسو عليه بهذا الاعتبار ثم يلاحظ انه اخاه و انه بهذا الاعتبار ما زال يحتفظ بحقه أيضا في حب الله فيحنو عليه بهذا الاعتبار فيجمع اطراف الحب...كما يجب ان يظهر فيه حب الله بحسن صداقته لأهله و اولاده فان كنا نشكو من أن كثيرا من التبليغيين قد جعل أهله في عذاب  بخروجه فان كثيرا من أخواتنا قد أصابهن أزواجهن السلفيين بعذاب بمكوثهم  لرداءة أخلاقهم و رداءة عشرتهم لكونهم ظنوا ان العلم المطلوب فقط انما هو تحقيق الأسانيد و معرفة الفرق و العقائد و اهملوا هذا الجانب حتى صار مظلما....كما يجب أن يظهر بالدعوة الى حب الله بحب نهضة أمته فتكون لجان و جمعيات لتنقيح علوم الوسائل و تشجيع البحوث العلمية و تطويرها حتى نخرج من التواكل الاقتصادي و العلمي و ليس فقط العقائدي و تتميمها بجمعيات للدعوة الى نظافة الحي و المدينة و توعية النساء بتربية أبناءهن على النظافة و تحمل مسؤولية نقاء و المداومة على تنظيف الجسد و الوسط منذ الصغر و حب اماطة الأذى عن الطريق....حين نصل الى الانتقال بالتوحيد و حب الله أفقيا و عموديا من العلم الى هذا المستوى العملي الذي هو بحق الذي ينفع الناس و تخلينا عن الزبد مما نظنه جرحا و تعديلا في تتبع مقالات أحبابنا و أبناء سنتنا دع عنك مخالفنا من الملة ...حين يرى على الساحة الأثر الواقعي لهذه الدعوة كما رآها الناس لدعوة الامام عبد الوهاب حتى أقر بهذا الأثر الغريب عنها كالجبرتي و أبو زهرة و غيرهما...و كما يرى الناس الآن الأثر الواقعي لدعوة التبليغ سواء السني منها و البدعي ....حين نأخذ بهذا الزمام لن يكون للتبليغ و لا غير التبليغ مكان أمامنا .لوعد الله أن الله ناصر لمن ينصره و لكن من ينصره نصرا مؤزرا لا بالكلام فقط ...أما ان أبينا و اكتفينا بالتعصب لأنفسنا و بدل الدوران مع الحق ندور مع ساستنا و كبراءنا...و اخذت جماعة التبليغ أكثر فأكثر بالسنن و تمسكت بها عوضنا فصدقني سنة الاستبدال الالهية لا تحابي أحدا..ليستبدلننا الله بهم او بغيرهم كما استبدل من قبلنا بنا...و لن ينفعك أن رفعت شعار الشلفي او الأشعري او التبليغي او ما رفعت ان نصرت أمر الله و رسوله  على مراد الله و رسوله لا مراد نفسك و كبراءك و ساستك...و في ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون
و شكر الله لشيخنا أبي الفداء على حسن ظنه و عمق فهمه للمقصود من الحوار و شكر الله لكم جميعا اخوتي

----------


## خلوصي

ألا فليبارك الله في فهمكم و قلبكم ....
 ألا فليبارك الله في صوابكم و إخلاصكم .... 
ألا فليبارك الله في علمكم و إرادتكم ...........

علّمتنا و أدبتنا ... و والله ما مدح أمثالكم لما أكتب بأحب إلي من النقد .. !!  فجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## خلوصي

و هذه دعوة للانضمام إلى جماعتي أنا خلوصي الفقير العاجز الخاصة التي أنشاتها لتوي على هذا الرابط :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21751

؟؟  !!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

خلوصي وابن رومية,

لماذا هذا التدليس؟! 

لماذا الهروب من الاجابة واللف والدروان؟؟

ما هي وظيفتكما؟ لماذا هذه الشوشرة؟

اقترح على المشرف ان يوقف صلاحيتهما بالمشاركات لدتليسهما وعدم امانتهما العلمية, وشكرا.

----------


## خلوصي

> خلوصي وابن رومية,
> لماذا هذا التدليس؟! 
> لماذا الهروب من الاجابة واللف والدروان؟؟
> ما هي وظيفتكما؟ لماذا هذه الشوشرة؟
> اقترح على المشرف ان يوقف صلاحيتهما بالمشاركات لدتليسهما وعدم امانتهما العلمية, وشكرا.


هذه النفسية و العقلية يا أخي الحبيب هي التي تمنعني بعد اليوم من الجدال معكم !!
و كنت قد عزمت على ذلك حتى قبل رؤية ردكم هذا .... فليحفظك الله .

----------


## أبو الفداء

سؤال الى أخي خلوصي: 
ما هي أشرف العلوم في نظرك؟
وكيف نحصلها ومن أين؟ 
أنت تتكلم في العنوان لا عن علم، بل عن أشرف العلوم، فتنبه!!
أرجو ألا تستثقل كلامي ولكني أبغي مناقشتك في صلب ما فتحت من أجله الموضوع يا أخي الكريم مناقشة علمية جالية كاشفة، ان كان هذا لا يسوؤك..
قلت: " نخرج لتحصيل أشرف العلوم .. معرفة الخالق جلّ جلاله " ؟ !
ثم رحت تبين لنا مقصودك بهذا الخروج الذي نعرف من خلاله الخالق عز وجل، فقلت:
ذلك أن هذا الخروج من بيئاتنا التي طغت فيها المحرمات و الفتن التي يرقق اللاحق منها السابق ... و لحقتنا حتى في عقر بيوتنا ... ما يعلم خطورتها و تغلغلها كل أحد ..!
بيئاتنا التي هي على أحسن أحوالها ينخر فيها حب الدنيا حتى قلوب كثير ممن يفترض فيهم أنهم هم " ملح البلد " !
بيئاتنا التي صار اليقين فيها على الأسباب أكبر من اليقين على رب الأسباب ؟!!
بيئاتنا ...
بيئاتنا ...
بيئاتنا ...

فالخروج بالابتعاد عن هذه البيئات يفرّغ القلوب منها أياما أو أسابيع أو شهوراً ..."

فأقول هل تقصد الخروج الى الصحراء مثلا؟ الخروج الى أين؟ تقصد اعتزال الناس؟ 
يبدو أنه ليس كذلك لأنك تردف بقولك:
"ثم إنه يكون في صحبة من قد سبقنا في طريق اليقين"
فهنا وقفة ضرورية.. ما هو طريق اليقين الذي سبقتنا تلك الصحبة اليه؟؟؟ الخروج مع صحبة أخرى مثلها قد سبقتهم الى طريق اليقين؟؟
فما هو طريق اليقين هذا؟؟ هب أني قد خرجت في جماعة أنا واخواني نعتزل الناس، وكنا عشرة من العوام الذين يريدون الخير، ولكن لا علم لنا ولا فقه، وكان كل واحد منا فيه ما فيه من عوالق الجاهلية، فاجتمعنا لنخرج الى الصحراء - مثلا - لنمكث فيها أياما.. نتأمل في السماء والخضرة والهواء والخلق البديع من حولنا... 
ثم كان ماذا؟؟ 
من أين يأتي اليقين وكل منا قلبه لا يزال ملفوفا مغلفا بما فيه من شبهات وأفكار وتساؤلات، وكل منا لا يدين الا بما ورثه من أهله وتراكم عنده من كلام الناس من هنا وهناك أيا ما كان ذلك؟؟ أي يقين هذا الذي يثمره ذلك الخروج ومن أين يأتي؟؟؟ ثم من الذي سيتكلم في هذا الجمع ليرقق قلوب الناس وأي شيء سيقول ومن أين يأتي به؟؟ وكيف يعالج عوائق وموانع اليقين في قلوب اخوانه الخارجين معه وهو نفسه يحتاج من العلم الى ما يصحح له اعتقاده أصلا؟؟ 
اذا فهل أرباب اليقين هؤلاء هم طلبة العلم صحاح المعتقد؟؟ أم أن اليقين له مصدر آخر غير ما حصله هؤلاء من العلوم؟؟؟
انا لا أسأل استناكرا ولكن أسألك لأثير النقاش معك، فأنا حقا أريد أن أفهم، ما هو مفهومك يا خلوصي لليقين، وكيف يكون الخروج مع صحبة قد "حققته وعرفته" سبيلا الى تحقيقه؟؟ وكيف نتعرف على تلك الصحبة وما معالمها التي يتبين بها الواحد منا من الذي عرف اليقين فيخرج معه، ومن الذي لم يعرفه فيجتنب الخروج معه أو يبحث عن غيره؟؟؟؟
تقول: 
 "فنكتسب منهم بالصحبة و المرافقة ما يسحر الألباب مما هو مشاهد متواتر معروف !"
معذرة فأنا لم أخرج مع أحد من قبل - أيا كان قصدك بالخروج - فليس عندي مشاهدا ولا متواترا ولا معروفا، فهلا شرحت لنا وبينت؟؟؟
وتقول:
ثم إنه و بهذه النية استمطار لرحمة الله بالقلوب أن يغيثها من " شرك الأسباب " ..!؟
ثم إنه يكون بالتضحية بالشهوات في سبيل الله ...

فأقول لا أشك في أن النية طيبة، هذا واضح، ولكن ما تفصيل العمل نفسه؟؟؟ النية الصالحة لا تغني صاحبها ولا تجزئه عن العمل ان كان فاسدا أو غير منضبط!! فاشرح لنا ما هو "الخروج" بالضبط، وكيف نحصل فيه أشرف العلوم!!!

وتقول: "بصحبة أرباب اليقين للنظر في ملكوت الله و أنه ما من شيء في الكون يجري إلا بأمره ... يقينا قلبيا لا مجرد ألفاظ !"
قلت من أرباب اليقين هؤلاء وكيف نعرفهم؟؟ أما الكلام عن النظر في ملكوت الله، فهذا لا يحتاج الى خروج ولا رحلة ولا شيء من ذلك لو درب العبد قلبه على التأمل في خلق الله الذي يحوطه من كل مكان، والتفكر في ذلك.. وان كان يزيد ولا شك كلما تعرض الى مزيد من المشاهد الخلابة التي تحمل العقل على مزيد من التفكر، ولكن ان كان غاية الأمر التعبد بالتفكر في خلق الله - وهذه عبادة أوافقك على أن قليلا من المسلمين من يعتني بها - فهل هذا أمر يحتاج الى أن أتحرى من أجله الخروج ما "أرباب اليقين" ؟؟؟   
وهنا نصل الى مسألة مهمة.. تقول:
" من خرج عرف " !!" 
عرف ماذا؟؟ وما شان الذي لم يخرج؟؟ وما حال الصحابة والسلف من هذا الخروج مع أرباب اليقين، وهل هذا هو ما به تحقق اليقين عندهم؟؟ انتظر منك الجواب العلمي المفصل بمزيد الشوق!
تنبيه: أنا أتكلم هنا كلام من لا دراية له بما يفعل التبليغيون، - وأنا حقيقة لم أخرج معهم من قبل - فاعتبرني رجلا جاهلا - وأنا كذلك حقا - ، تشرح له ما تعتقد أنه سبيل الوصول الى اليقين... ولعلنا أن نستفيد من كلامك أمرا يغيب عن أكثرنا.. 
وليتسع صدرك لهذا النقاش العلمي الموضوعي.. وفقك الله.

----------


## خلوصي

أما أنتم أخي الحبيب أبا الفداء فأنا خادمكم ..و برغم حملكم بشدة على الرجل الذي أكنّ له عظيم الحب و التوقير إلا أن ذلك لا يبعدني عنكم بل يجعلني أقترب أكثر :
أولا لأن هذا واجب شرعي في هذا العصر بالذات برغم أنف نفوسنا ..
و ثانيا لأنني لا أعادي و أوالي على الأشخاص ..
و ثالثاً لأنني أعذركم لأنكم لا تعرفون الشيخ عن قرب ..
و رابعا لأن الدافع لكم غيرة دينية ..
و لا تحسب أخي العزيز أنني و أمثالي لا نغضب من الخطأ مهما كان مصدره .. و لكن ذلك شيء و حفظ أقدار الرجال شيء آخر !
أعطيكم مثالا من نفسي : أخذت مرة كتابا للشيخ عائض القرني كتبه يوم كان فتيا ... فوقع نظري على عبارة فيه : " إن الغزالي قد أمات الدين بإحيائه " !!
غضبت بشدة لأسباب كثيرة !؟ و لكنني ألجمت نفسي قائلا :
ليس مثلك يا " خلوصي " من يجد في قلبه على أمثال القرني ... فليكن غيرك ممن هو في طبقة جهاده ؟!
أما أنت يا خلوصي فانتبه لنفسك و قلبك فإن تحميلهما ما لا يطيقان و لو جهادا لباطل كهذا - أي في مثل حالة الشيخ المجتهد الداعية - لا يعود بالخير !!!

أما عن أسئلتكم فيعلم الله كم أنني فرح بها .. و لكن أرجو أن تجدوا لي العذر في نمط أجوبتي .. مثلاً إن قلت لكم أن الشرح التفصيلي يطول عن طاقتي و أنا بطيء بالكتابة .. و مع ذلك فسأحاول .. على أن أترك كثيرا من الجواب للزمن و للمعاينة .. 
و بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو الفداء

"أما أنتم أخي الحبيب أبا الفداء فأنا خادمكم"
يا أخي أعزكم الله، بل أنت أخي في الله وأنا أخوك، والله أسأل أن يجمعنا في ظل عرشه وعلى حوض نبيه غير مبدلين ولا مغيرين.. آمين.

"و ثالثاً لأنني أعذركم لأنكم لا تعرفون الشيخ عن قرب .."
......
لا أفهم!
أي شيخ؟؟؟ 
عمن تتكلم؟

"على أن أترك كثيرا من الجواب للزمن و للمعاينة"
يا أخي ما عاد يصلح هذا، فأنا لا أعاين ولا أتباع سلسلتك الطيبة وقد لا يسعني الزمن، 
وغيري كثيرون لا يتابعون أيضا، وهنا أسئلة ملحة تحتاج الى جواب، فهلا احتسبت واستعنت بالله وأجبتها كما تجاب الأسئلة!!

----------


## خلوصي

الشيخ البوطي ....

أما عن أسئلتك فقد عددتُها !!! فهل تعلم كم كانت ؟؟!!

ثمـااااانية عشر سؤالاً ...!!!!!

لا أضيق بها و لكن يضيق الوقت و الجهد ! و لو تابعتها بتفاصيلها المطلوبة لصارت كتاباً و لشغلتني عن السلسلة التي ستبين بإذن الله بالترتيب الصحيح كل ما هو غامض أو مفهوم خطأً أو مفترى عليه  .
حفظك الله و خلوصي و سائر الطلاب و العلماء و المسلمين .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

[QUOTE]


> الشيخ البوطي ....


الأخ خلوصي حفظك الله ورعاك لماذا أقحمت الشيخ البوطي في موضوعك هذا؟؟ 
أتريد أن ننحرف عن موضوعك الذي جعلته محل النقاش بين الاخوة إلى حوار آخر عن الشيخ البوطي؟
أرجوك أخي خلوصي وفيك خصلة نحبها جدا وهي الحلم, حاول أن تركز على الموضوع من فضلك.
 إن الشيخ أبو الفداء حفظه الله تعالى قدم أسئلة في صلب الموضوع ولأنك من جماعة التبليغ وتنشر معليمها وأسسها فسيكون الجواب يسيرا, إلا إن كنت ناقلا ولست عالما بمنهج هذه الجماعة.

فهذا كلام آخر. نلزمك بأن لا تتكلم بما لا تعلم. 
وتقبل تحياتي.

----------


## خلوصي

خلاصة الكلام في هذا الباب لمن أراد اللباب :

يقول الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله :


" اليقين من الإيمان كالروح من الجسد .... !! 
و به تفاضل العارفون !!!! 
و فيه تنافس المتنافسون !!!! 
و إليه شمر العاملون !!!!!!  
و عمل القوم إنما كان عليه !!!!!! 
و إشارتهم كلها إليه ." ! 
فنحن نخرج لهذا ...
و قد جرب المجربون فوجدوا أن
 من انخرط فيه يصبح بعد مدة وجيزة إذا تكلم أصغى إليه بخشوع دكاترة الشريعة و علم النفس و المفتون !!! 
" و من جرّب مثل تجربتي عرف مثل معرفتي "

----------


## ابن الرومية

> كلا الرجلين عنده جزء من أشرف العلوم و يظنه كل العلم فيظن ان صاحبه بالضرورة لا يملك شيئا منه فينكر عليه .. و كلاهما جزء من أشرف العلم الذي تشتد الحاجة اليه في الخروج و في المكوث... و كلا الرجلين يقول ان ما أوتي من علم يحصله دون الحاجة الى  ما لدى الآخر مع ان كلا الايمانين و العلمين لا يكون أحدهما الا بصاحبه....


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
مستمتع بنقاش الشيخين

----------


## خلوصي

> مستمتع بنقاش الشيخين


ما كنت أظن أن الشيخ الأستاذ المدقق يخرج عن محل البحث !؟
يا سيدي الفاضل ليس هذا محل البحث : من عنده الحق جزءا أو كلاً ؟  
بل هذا هو المحل :
نحن وجدنا لب الإيمان المذكور... و الذي نحتاجه  ... و.... ب ..... أجلى ..... صوره !!
و لكننا لم نقل للناس لا ترحلوا لعلم ما يقدمه الآخرون .....!
ليس محل البحث المقارنة حيث لا مقارنة ...
بارك الله فيكم يا أستاذنا .

----------


## ابن الرومية

حفظكم الله شيخنا ليس بمستغرب أن أخرج عن محل البحث فلست شيخا و لا أستاذا و لا مدققا  :Smile: ...و أعترف أنكم  معنيون بنسبة أقل من مناظركم ب



> فيظن ان صاحبه بالضرورة لا يملك شيئا منه فينكر عليه


و ان كان بعض هذا عندكم ....بطريقة غير مباشرة حين تقولون 



> ما أوتي من علم يحصله دون الحاجة الى ما لدى الآخر


و هذا ما يجعل البحث في محل البحث سيدي..فأنتم تتكلمون عن التمرة الطيبة و انكم تذوقتم طعمها الطيب في أحلى مذاقاته....و مناظركم يتكلم عن ريحها الطيب ...و انتم تزعمون أن طعمن التمرة و حده فيه الكفاية و هو يزعم أن ريحها الطيب فيه الكفاية...(وصدقني سيدي هذا التنازع بين أهل الايمان الواحد قديم و ليس وليد اليوم  :Smile: ) فأخبرونا شيخينا الكريمين..على قول الامام الغزالي في أحجية الفيل...هل يمكن ان تفصل التمرة عن ريحها ؟؟؟ و هل يمكن أن يتأخر ريح التمرة عن طعمها بعد تناولها..؟؟؟

----------


## خلوصي

إن كان بطريقة غير مباشرة فيجوز يا أستاذنا الكريم  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

أما طعم التمرة و ريحها فمن ذاق الطعم فلن يعدم الريح قطعاً .... و لكنني فيما سبق إنما جاريت من جاريت لإلزام المنكر بالحجة فقط : أن تعال و علمنا مما علمك الله حتى إذا ما جاء يعلمنا ريح التمرة الذي يتوهمه غائبا عندنا وجد الطعم و الريح معاً !!!
فيا سيدي العزيز : لا أراك هنا بعد اليوم إلا بعد سنة ... هذا حكمي فيكم  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابن الرومية

> أما طعم التمرة و ريحها فمن ذاق الطعم فلن يعدم الريح قطعاً


هنا مكمن الغلط عندكم شيخنا ...فنعم لا يمكن أن تفصل طعم الأترجة عن ريحها من جهة الأترجة...و لكن من جهة المتناول لها فنعم.... قد يعدم آكلها ريحها ان كانت آلة الشم عنده معطلة او لا تهتدي الى مكمن الرائحة...كما ان مناظركم قد يعدم طعم الأترجة وان شم ريحها لتعطل آلة الذوق عنده او اهماله لها....و أنت ترى كيف أن دانشمند قد ذاق طعم الأترجة كمما ذاقها الصحابة بعد انقطاعه أكثر من سنة في الفيافي و القفار عن متعلقاته و شواغل دنياه و مشاغل المنصب و الجاه...و لكن تطلب الأمر حياته كلها لكي يهتدي الى ما كان عليه الصحابة و ما وروثوه كابرا عن كابر لتضرر آلة الابصار عنده تضررا كبيرا بما كان عليه سابقا من علم الكلام فتطلب الأمر حياته كلها بلا مبالغة لينسل الايمان الثاني و النور الألوهي و القرآن بالمعاني الى جذور قلبه و يخترق كافة الأدران المتبقية من حياته السابقة ...و يأتلف مع الايمان الأول و النور الرباني و الأمانة المقذوفة بالمجاهدة و الاخلاص...فتحقق بعد أن حقق...تحقق مقام الربوبية بعد أن حقق مقام الأولوهية...و في هذا التحقق تختلف مقامات الناس...فهل عندكم يا شيخنا الكريم براميل مملوءة بهذا النور الثاني ....هل لديكم بنية تحتية و خطوط انتاج و ضخ لهذا المنتوج الغالي...فما يريده منكم مناظركم بحق هو أن يكون عندكم الاحتياطي الكافي من هذا النور المنزل حتى اذا سقط من يخرج معكم في بحيرة النور المقذوف سارعتم اليه بتزميله بوعود الله للصادقين ثم حقنه بما تخزنونه من الريح الطيب...فلا يريد منكم مناظركم أن ينتظر من معكم حياته كلها كما انتظر دانشمند..فما كل الناس يقدر على مثل ذكاءه و صدق ارداته و تألهه..ان وجد عندكم هذا فما أحسنه و ماأحسن ان يستثمر المرء فيكم و معكم في زيادة أمثال خطوط الانتاج هذه في مجموعة الشركات المختلطة هذه ..فقط يحتاج مناظركم المستثمر أن تدلو اليه بختم الايزو الدال على اعتماد معايير السنة و الاتباع في مصاتعكم حتى يكون آمنا على استثماراته...فال  ل مقصوده الربح هنا ..فأحرى ان نتفق... :Smile: 
اما عني فقد كان ...ما كان مما لا زلت أذكره ... فحسن الظن و لاتسل عن الخبر  :Smile:

----------


## خلوصي

قياسات مع الفوارق ... منشؤها النظرة غير الدقيقة ...
يا سيدي الحبيب :
هذا الخروج و هذه البيئات لإنشاء الرغبة العامة الشاملة إلى معرفة الدين كله !!
و ما رأيتم من تقصير فمن باب الضرورة الملجئة لمن فهم واقع المسلمين و غفلاتهم و ضعفهم !!
ألم تر إلى فتوى علماء المسلمين في قصر المقاطعة على الدنمارك و الحال أن الاتحاد الأوربي كله لها مساند ..!؟؟
أيمكن أن يأتي أحدهم ليقول لا ...!! يجب أن نقاطع العالم كله.... غافلا عن غفلة المسلمين و ضعفهم ؟؟!!

حسنا .. خذها من وجه آخر :
داء المسلمين كما شخصه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بنفسه :
ما هو ؟

" حب الدنيا و كراهية الموت "

فإذا ركزنا عليه و بأسلوب يقتلعه من الجذور و بفقه ما علمه إلى الآن أكابر علمائنا " فقه البيئة " الذي لن تجده إلا عند " الأحباب " و " النورسي " .... أنكون بذلك ينطبق علينا مسألة الريح و الطعم ... ؟ 
لا يا سيدي لا .... 
إنما نريد إنشاء الرغبة ..
فإن رأيتنا نكرر و نكرر ....!!!
فإنما ذاك لشدة الغفلة ... و ترقبوا موضوعي الذي أفكر به منذ مدة :


أحكام شدة الغفلة : فقه استبصار جديد !!

فلا أراك إلا بعد سنة  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  ياااااااااااااا  اااااااااا  حبيب .

----------


## ابن الرومية

يا شيخ علمني علمك الله أين هي هذه الفوارق؟؟  :Smile:  
فلست أكلم معتزليا و لا أشعريا و لا بريلويا و لا شيعيا و الا اختلف الكلام لاختلاف المقام...انما أكلم سنيا التزم عقد الصحابة و أحب العوام ...و يظهر لكم ذلك بالمثالين الذين سقتهما...فمقاطعة الدانمارك ان تكلمت مع بلاد ينعدم فيها الناتج الوطني المحلي و القدرة على تحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي لكان ما قلتم من ملاحظة انعدام القدرة مطلقا..و هو ما يقتضي سياسة أكثر مرونة بحسب باب الناسخ و المنسوخ من علم الأصول ...أما ان تكلمت مع بلاد عندها من القدرة على انتاج ما تحتاجه من ضروريات العيش الكريم في دولتها لدفعت بها الى مزيد من هذا الانتاج و مزيد من تلك المقاطعة...ستقول لي و لكني لا أرى جماعة تعتقد ريح السلف الطيب تنشر منه الجانب الذي ينشره أهل جماعتي من التخلية و التحلية و توفر البيئات الصالحة لتصحيح كل أمراض القلب حتى يدخل اليه اليقين و هو مثالك الثاني ...فأقول لك شيخي الكريم : صح النوم  :Smile:  قد بدأت بعض هذه الجماعات -و اهمها تجربة الاسكندرية التي نرجو أن يستنسخ منها الكثير-منذ أن تنبه لهذا الخلل الشيخ الامام الألباني و أطلق مقولته الشهيرة و القريبة من مقولتكم : التصفية و التربية...و أنزلوا منتوجهم واقعا في سوق الدعوة من عقدين او اكثر ..و نزلوا الى العوام و بدؤوا بتربيتهم و بدؤوا بصناعة بيئات ذات جودة أعلى من بيئات جماعة التبليغ و ان كانت بوتيرة انتاج منخفض...لأن طريقة التصنيع عندهم أبطأ و لكنها أمتن و أنفع..ففضلا عن انتاج كبار طلبة العلم الذين بدورهم يحملون هذه الشعلة و يؤسسون فروعا تجارية أخرى في بلاد الاسلام من تايلند الى الجزائر و موريتانيا...فقد بان اثرهم القوي في تربية العوام في مركزهم كأثر المسك في موطنه..و الفارق الذي يميزهم عن الجماعات المنافسة أنهم يمتلكون المواد الخام من الايمانين و النورين و تحصلوا على احتياطي خام هام من كليهما....و اكتساحهم لسوق الدعوة ما زال مستمرا رغم كل المصادرات و الايقافات التي لا تطال بقية الجماعات المنافسة ..فجودة المنتوج كما يقال هو أفضل اشهار... وسياستهم أشمل من البقية اذ أفقيا ..هم يقومون بالتوزيع بالخروج عن طريق الوكلاء في شتى القرى و الحواضر بالتعرض للعوام و نهيهم عن الشرك و تحبي الدين اليهم و جلاء الأحقاد و الأعراف و التقاليد و الضغائن بينهم و بالمكوث بالدروس و السلاسل العلمية و تربية الأخلاق و انشاء الجمعيات الخيرية و المحافظة على تباث البيوت  و عموديا...يبدؤوون بتلقين العامي الايمان الأول و زرع اليقين و الأمانة في جذور قبله ثم ينتقلون معه الى ما عندهم من الايمان الثاني رافعين سقف الانتاج من الاسلام الى الايمان الى الاحسان ..هذه سياستهم و قد بدأت تؤتي أكلها شيئا فشيئا و بدأ رفع الذكر لماركتهم الايمانية ...فلهذا وجب على المتسننة من شركتكم أن تقف عن التحجج بعذر الاستضعاف و عدم القدرة فحال السوق تغير عما كان عليه من عقود ايام الامام النورسي  :Smile:  و المنافس الذي لم يكن موجودا قد بدأ يتواجد و سنة الاستبدال الالهي في هذه السوق الحرة  لا ترحم...و لن تترك الا ما ينفع الناس و يمكث في الأرض من ما أنزلته من سننها و بيناتها ..فالدفع الدفع من داخل الشركة لتغير سياساتها ما استطاعت من الأساس ان أرادت أن تحافظ على قيمة  اسهمها في السوق و تجاري المنافسة و قانون العرض و الطلب....و قد اتيتك بكلام لرأس هذه المدرسة الشيخ الحويني-ومعروف عنه اهتمامه البالغ بالايمان الأول الذي تدعو اليه يا شيخ خلوصي- و هو قد مارس الخروج في سبيل الله لعقدين من الزمن و مع ذلك أعلن  صراحة عن نقط الضعف في سياساتكم مع انه يستخدم نفس اساليبها مع أنه منافس شريف يحب لكم ان تستمروا في منافسته و لكن بتجديد أسسكم على العهد الأول مع سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ..و هذا لعمري ما تفترق به هذه السوق الاسلامية عن غيرها من الأسواق ...اذ المنافسة فيها و ان كانت على أشدها الا ان المنافس لا يرجو تحطيم منافسه ليربح هو...بل يرجو له الصلاح ليزيد من منافسته له...
"   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ تُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (10) تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (11) يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (12) وَأُخْرَى تُحِبُّونَهَا نَصْرٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ"
"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ (29) لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ (30) وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِعِبَادِهِ لَخَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ (31) ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ (32) "
هذه أحوال بورصة هذه السوق و هذه قوانينها و درجات المسثمرين فيها...فاختر لنفسك  :Smile:

----------


## خلوصي

ثكلتك أمّك يا سيدي ...
و ما شأني بوجود جماعات أخرى في أمكنة أخرى ...
أنا أتكلم عن " جهد " وجدته حيث لا يوجد غيره أحسن منه .... و حتى تطمئن إليّ أكثر و تعرف مقاصدي أكثر فيما يخص حاجة الأمة لا ما يتعلق بمقارنة الجماعات و توزعاتها ... خذ سري المضنون :

أنا و الله لست من جماعة التبليغ .... !!!!  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

غفر الله لكم شيخي الكريم ...لو تفتح عينك قليلا لتنبهت أني بجانبك ...فقد ذكرت لكم أني أعلم أني أحدث سنيا و لا يهمني بعدها من أي الجماعات تكونون...و لا أنا ايضا من جماعة الاسكندرية و لا من السلفية و لا غيرها...انما أنا و الشيخ الحويني مثلك واحد من عامة المسلمين تملأه الحرقة لتأخر امته و تخلفها...و لكن الحركة في الحياة بعامتها و ليس فقط في الدين قد كتبها الله على الجماعات ...فحتى المفاهيم و الأفكار و الحقائق  بله الأشخاص انما تتحرك في جماعات و تتشكل في جماعات ضمن جماعات...انما أدعو نفسي ثم ادعوك الى الايمان الثاني الذي قال السدي و أئمة السلف من الذين سلكوا قبلنا و تحققوا انه لا يكون الايمان الأول الا به و هذا لا يكون الا بالأول...فلا شك ان الخروج  كما الخلوة يعزل المرء عن شواغله و يقربه الى منبع النور الايماني و يجلي الغشاوات عن القلب و يصفي آلة الابصار عنده ليكون مستعدا لقبول اليقين و ما اسرع ما يقذف الله في قلبه اليقين و الايمان الأول المجمل صافيا خالصا ...الا أن هذا الايمان و اليقين المجمل يبقى محتاجا الى الايمان الثاني احتياج الدنيا الى الآخرة...فحين تقذف هذه الأمانة على قلب الانسان الذي قبلها بعد ان رفضتها مخلوقات أشد منه...فانه يولد ولادة جديدة....و لكن يا أخي الكريم اسأل الأطباء يخبرونك أن المولود ان لم يعتنى به فورا يبقى عرضة للأمراض الفتاكة و انه كلما تأخرت العناية به و تحصينه الا و زاد خطر اصابته بمرض يتمكن منه و لا ينفك منه حياته كلها...و كذلك القلب بعد هذه الولادة يبقى عطشانا لما ذاقه من اليقين و الايمان المجمل فيجب المسارعة اليه بالقاء الايمان و اليقين المفصل في روعه حتى لا تسبق اليه معضلة فتجد قلبا خاليا فتتمكنا....فتنقض ما غزلته كله ...و تكون كمن استوقد نارا لهذا المسكين بارشاده للخروج و الخلوة....فلما انقدحت جذوة هذه النار المباركة في قلبه و اضاء نور اليقين و الايمان المجمل ما حوله...فان أخرته عن تعريضه للنور المفصل و الفرقان المبين لا تامن ان ينتج عنه اعراض و يسبق الى قلبه الخالي و الطري من الشبه الخطافة التي تتعرض لأهل الفناء...فيذهب الله بنوره ذاك الذي طالما سعيت لكي يتذوقه..و يترككم في ظلمات لا تبصرون....صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون الى أصل ذلك النور الذي رأوا به و ابصروا أول مرة..و مفهومه انك لو أتبعته الايمان الأول الايمان الثاني و عززته به و نصرته به لعاد الى ذلك النور الأول توحيد الربوبية و بالفرق التعبدي في نوحيد الأولوهية يصل الى تفصيل أكبر و أكبر لذلك التوحيد الذي عرفه أول مرة ...و يصبح منه شيئا فشيئا على مسيرة حياته كالروح من الجسد .... !!التوحيد الذ بمعرفته على اساس تحقيق الأولوهية  يتفاضل العارفون !!!!و فيه تنافس المتنافسون !!!!و إليه شمر العاملون !!!!!! و عمل القوم إنما كان عليه !!!!!!و إشارتهم كلها إليه ....و لهذا كان أطباء القلوب السلف هم اعرف الناس بهذه المقامات فكانت ارشاداتهم في هذا الطريق... قال ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ: «لا تجالس أهل الأهواء: فإن مجالستهم ممرضة للقلب» وقال ابن المبارك ـ رحمه الله ـ: «ليكن مجلسك مع المساكين، وإياك أن تجلس مع صاحب بدعة» وقال ابن شوذب : « إن من نعمة الله على الشاب إذا نسك أن يؤاخي صاحب سنة يحمله عليها » و قال أيوب  : « إن من سعادة الحدث والأعجمي أن يوفقهما الله لعالم من أهل السنة » و قال  يوسف بن أسباط : " كان أبي قدريا ، وأخوالي روافض ، فأنقذني الله بسفيان "....و غيرها كثير...و ليس المقصود بضخ السنن هنا في جماعة التبليغ او النورسيين او الاخوان او السلفيين ...ليس المقصود ضخ الكلام عن التعليلات و الحجج التي تتبث بها السنن..فليس المقصود تحديثهم عن التسلسل في الحوادث و لا الفرق بين الاسم و المسمى و لا غيرها من المباحث... و انما ضخ السنن نفسها بحروفها و معانيها التي اتفقت  عليها القرون الثلاثة من معاني الاسلام و الايمان و الاحسان و التي جعلت تلك التعليلات و الحجج دفاعات لها تنعدم الحاجة اليها بانعدام الخصم و المنافح...و ليس المقصود جماعة بعينها فمن انصف علم ان اهل السنة المحضة في  الإسلام هم أعز من الإسلام في سائر الأديان كما قال الحسن و غيره...مع ان جماعة قد تكون اقوم بالسنة و أكثر اشتمالا بها من غيرها...فالمقصود ان اشرف العلوم هنا مما تحدث عنه المتناظرين كلاهما آخذ بطرف من علمه ...و الله أعلم

----------


## خلوصي

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أستاذنا الكريم 

و هذا موضوع يطول في الحقيقة حول أقسام التوحيد .. و ما ضخم الحديث عنه بهذا الشكل الذي يتكلم فيه " السلفيون " ليس واردا لا في حجمه و لا في تطبيقاته ... و لعل أن يفرد بموضوع مستقل .

و أشكركم جدا على صبركم علي و على الإخوة الآخرين .... بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو الفداء

سبحان الله ... بعد هذا البيان الطيب من الأخ الكريم ابن الرومية، يأتي صاحبنا خلوصي بتعقيب عليه فيقول:
"و ما ضخم الحديث عنه - يعني أقسام التوحيد - بهذا الشكل الذي يتكلم فيه " السلفيون " ليس واردا لا في حجمه و لا في تطبيقاته" 

!!!!!
أفهم من هذا أنه ليس من الأمور العظيمة أو الضخمة عندك يا أخ خلوصي أن يموت رجل على شعبة من شعب الشرك أو ضلالة من ضلالات الأسماء والصفات، أو على موبقة مصيبة من مصائب الفرق الضالة في الاعتقاد كأن يموت خارجيا أو جهميا أو قدريا أو باطنيا أو رافضيا أو .... طالما أنه قد حقق هذا "اليقين" الذي تتكلم عنه أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أي شيء هذا الذي ضخمه السلفيون ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأي يقين أصلا هو هذا الذي يقع في قلب غارق في شبهات أهل البدع وضلالاتهم حتى لا يكاد يدري المرء ما صفات ربه المعبود فلا يدري أيعبد صنما أم عدما، ولا يدري ما القدر، ولا يميز التوحيد من الشرك، ويقشعر بدنه كلما سمع تفاسير السلف لآيات الصفات مسكتبرا أن يفهمها كما فهموها، وتراه يتخذ لله أندادا وأقطابا وأعوانا وشفعاء و.... يتقلب من بدعة الى بدعة ومن فرية كلامية الى شبهة عقلية يغير عقيدته في ربه وفي الغيب كل يوم كما يغير الرجل منا ازاره، وكل هذا وهو يحسب أنه موحد ومن الناجين ؟؟؟؟
بالله أي يقين هذا الذي تتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأي شيء هذا الذي ترى أن "السلفيين" قد ضخموه ؟؟؟؟؟
كلا وربي بل انه لعين الريبة والشك والضلال المبين، ألا يُعَلم الناس دينهم على نهج الصحابة والسلف رضي الله عنهم، خالصا من كل شبهة محصنا من كل فرية، طاهرا من كل بدعة!!!
سلمنا أنه قد وُفق القوم في ازالة حب الدنيا من قلوب عامة المسلمين ... فماذا يكون بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
التغني والتمايل على طبول الصوفية ومزاميرهم ؟؟ أم السب واللعن في أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وانتظار المهدي (عج)، واللطم والنياحة في الحسينيات؟؟ أم التفلسف وتعطيل الصفات وتحريفها بعقول بائسة مريضة قد حرمت نور فهم الأصحاب الكرام رضي الله عنهم؟؟؟ أم القول على الله بغير علم - وحسبك به من كبيرة قاتلة للقلوب - في تسنين ما حقه التبديع؟؟؟ أم تقليد شيخ طريقة مشرك يستغيث بفلان وفلان من الأموات من دون الله ويجعل ذلك هو الطريق الوحيد للوصول الى الله؟؟؟ 
ماذا بعد التخلية وتعليق القلوب بربها وافراغها من حب الدنيا ؟؟؟؟
وأي شيء هذا الذي "ضخمه" السلفيون وتراه أنت لا يستحق هذا التضخيم ؟؟؟
لأي شيء يجتهد أصحابك في تخلية قلوب الناس أصلا وتقريبها الى ربها، ان لم يكن لتحليتها بعد ذلك بالعلم الواجب الذي لا يسع المسلم جهله، ولتحصينها بطريق النجاة والسلامة، وبما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله عليه السلام من التوحيد الصحيح الطاهر قبل العمل؟؟؟  
سبحانك ربي!!

----------


## احمد الدهشورى

جميــــــــــل
وهل جماعة التبليغ تشارك فى هذا المنتدى حتى تفرد للرد عليهم أربعة مواضيع أو أكثر؟
والله لو كانوا يشاركون فى هذا المنتدى فهى علامة جيدة على تصحيحهم لمنهجهم.

----------


## خلوصي

يا حبيبي أبا الفداء ... أشكر غيرتك على الدين بفهم السلف ... و أشكر كذلك اندفاعك لهذا الرد الذي جعلك تبني على كلامي ما تراه لازماً له و هنا محل العتب كذلك ؟
و أرجو أن تسامحني على تأخر ردي لانشغالي .. و أنا سعيد بهذا الحوار و سعيد بردك لأنه سيدفعنا إلى التأمل في دعواى " العريضة " هذه التي أثارت حفيظة غيرتكم المحمودة لولا الزيادة اللزومية !؟ و هي على كل حال حميدة لأنها تبقى في إطار التحاور .... فبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## ابن الرومية

فعلا شيخنا الكريم أبا الفداء فيبدو لي انكم تسرعتم بالزام الشيخ ما قد يلزمه و ما قد لا يلزمه من كلامه...ما فهمت يا شيخي الكريمين ان المقصود ليس الغض من شأن توحيد الألوهية و لا حتى من شان التقسيم العلمي للتوحيد..(مع أن شيئا من ذلك يتضمنه كلامكم شيخنا خلوصي  :Smile: ) المقصود حسب فهمي المتواضع هو ان بعض السلفيين يتجاوزون مقولة ابن عباس رضي الله عنه في معنى العلماء الربانيين أنهم الحلماء الفقهاء الذين يربون الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره...أي ترك المشاكل للحوامل...أو ترك ما هو اقل وضوحا لما هو اوضح منه ..أي البدء و التركيز مع العوام بأوضح مسائل الدين للنهوض بالنفس و التسامي بها بتعليمهم الايمان بالله و ملائكته و رسله و اليوم الآخر بما وضح من الكتاب و السنة دون ادخالهم في طعون المتكلمين و لا دفاعات السنيين ...بل التركيز على ربط أصول الاسلام الواضحة بما هو أقرب الى اليقين المجمل المقذوف في قلوبهم من أعمال القلوب-بما أنها أقرب الأعمال الى القلب مصدر اليقين- فيعلمون معاني الشكر و الحمد و التوكل و الصبر و تحفيز الارادة و مراقبة الله و معنى الخطيئة و معنى الغفران و ذوقهما و ربط كل ذلك بالواقع المعاش الذي يعيشه العامي يوما بعد يوم و الذي قد لا يصادف فيه ما يحوجه الى معرفة أقسام التوحيد بالشكل التعليمي المعروف..بينما يحتاج كل يوم و ربما كل ساعة معرفة لم أصيب بالمرض الفلاني و علاقته بتركه لصلة رحمه و لم خسرت تجارته و علاقتها بشركه الدرهمي و الديناري و كيف يتجاوز موت خطيبته و علاقة ذلك بعملي القلب الرضا و الصبر في معرفة التعامل مع قدر الله ...فالطريقة تكون بضخ التوحيد بكل أنواعه الربوبي و الألوهي و الصفاتي و الحاكمي وووو على ذكر الحبيب ممزوجا في كأس غير مفرقة فلا يفتتن بالبقاء منشغلا بتقسيم علمي قد لا ينفعه كثيرا بقدر ما نذوقه الثمار...حتى اذا رأى ذلك مجربا و وقر خلق الصبر و التوكل و الرضا و قوة الهمة و قلة العجز و غيرها في قلبه...ان استشكل بعدها بدعة أو شركا قادحا علمناه من لدنا مزيد علم من كبار العلم مفصل لمن شاء فيكون آنذاك أسهل لأنه قد ترقى بمعرفة صغار العلم ...و أوقر وألزق في قلبه لأنه قد رأى نتائجه كعين اليقين لا كخبر اليقين فقط....و من جهة أخرى نربح كسنيين دعاة أن تشمل دعوتنا السني و البدعي لاتفاقهما على هذه الأصول مع تقوية هذا الجانب عن النطاق السني  ...فان ارتفع المستوى العام للوعي الديني و الحضاري للأمة بسنيها و بدعيها كان اسهل لسنيها أن يقرب بدعيها للسنة ..و هو واضح من ربط رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لانتشار السنن بانتشار الجهل الديني ..."فما أجمع عليه المسلمون من دينهم الذي يحتاجون إليه أضعاف أضعاف ما تنازعوا فيه .
فالمسلمون : سنيهم وبدعيهم متفقون على وجوب الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر ومتفقون على وجوب الصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج ومتفقون على أن من أطاع الله ورسوله فإنه يدخل الجنة ؛ ولا يعذب وعلى أن من لم يؤمن بأن محمدا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليه فهو كافر وأمثال هذه الأمور التي هي أصول الدين وقواعد الإيمان التي اتفق عليها المنتسبون إلى الإسلام والإيمان فتنازعهم بعد هذا في بعض أحكام الوعيد أو بعض معاني بعض الأسماء أمر خفيف بالنسبة إلى ما اتفقوا عليه مع أن المخالفين للحق البين من الكتاب والسنة هم عند جمهور الأمة معروفون بالبدعة ؛ مشهود عليهم بالضلالة ؛ ليس لهم في الأمة لسان صدق ولا قبول عام كالخوارج والروافض والقدرية ونحوهم وإنما تنازع أهل العلم والسنة في أمور دقيقة تخفى على أكثر الناس ؛ ولكن يجب رد ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله ورسوله".....و لكن يجب التنبه أن هذا في حق المتلقي و هي جهة الشيخ خلوصي...أما جهة الملقي وهي جهة الشيخ أبي الفداء...فهي على العكس...فهو مطالب بأن يكون لديه علم بما يقدر عليه من صغار العلم بعد كباره مما يتجاوز بمراحل مجرد معرفة فائدة تقسيم التوحيد....و هو وان لم يبدي صغار العلم و مقاصده للمتلقي لعدم حاجته اليها فانه محتاج بحسبه هو الى معرفتها حتى يسوس المتلقي بحسبها وهو معنى الفقه الحق للرباني.." وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلَا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ " 
(لاحظ لم يقل لعلهم يتفقهون....بل ليعملوا عملا قلبيا وهو الحذر و الخشية و التقوى و هذا هو تفصيل حال المتلقي و الملقي في آية واحدة فكم من أسرار حوى هذا الكتاب  :Smile: ..) وحث السلف الداعية على معرفة هذا الفقه و الناسخ و المنسوخ و غيره من كبار ميكانيزمات مقاصد الشريعة معروف و مشهور...فمن هنا نصيحة شيوخ السنة المشهورين و الذين جربوا النسك و الزهد في زماننا من الشيخ ابن عثيمين الى الحويني للتبليغيين أن يسدوا نقص العلم و السنة عندهم ...مع اقرارهم لهم بكل جهودهم المشهودة من نشر اليقين و الايمان و التواضع و التوبة و الالتزام و دعوة السنة الى التعاون معهم في نشرها ..." فالغالب أن كل المسائل يكون الناس فيها طرفين ووسطا من الناس من يثني على هؤلاء كثيرا و ينصح بركوبه معهم و منهم من يذمهم ذما كبيرا و يحذر منهم كما يحذر من الأسد و منهم المتوسط و انا أرى ان الجماعة فيهم خير و فيهم دعوة و لهم تأثير لم ينله أحد من الدعاة ..تأثيرهم واضح كم من فاسق هداه الله كم من كافر آمن ...ثم طبائعهم...تواضع ...خلق..ايثار...ليته يوجد في مثلي...و من يقولون أنهم عندهم علم حديث أو سلف او ما أشكله ....هم اهل خير لا شك ...لكني أرى أن الذين يوجدون في المملكة لا يذهبون الى باكستان و لا غيره من البلاد الأخرى ...لأنا لا ندري عن عقائد أولئك..و لاندري عن مناهجهم ...لكن المنهج الذي عليه أصحابنا هنا في المملكة منهج لا غبار عليه و ليس فيه شيء...و أما تقييد الدعوة في تلاث أيام او اربعة أيام أو شهرين أو أربعة اشهر أو سنة او سنتين فهذه ما لها وجه ...و لكنهم يرون ان هذا من باب التنظيم ...و انه اذا خرج تلاث ايام و عرف أنه مقيد بهذه الأيام الثلاثة انقطع و عزف عن الدنيا..فهذه مسألة تنظيمية ما فيها شيء ....ما هي عبادة ...فأرى بارك الله فيك ان كان لك اتجاه لطلب العلم أن طلب العلم أفضل لك ..لأن طلب العلم فيه خير و في الجزيرة علماء أهل سنة راسخين في العلم ...و ان كان ما عندك قدرة على تلقي طلب العلم و خرجت معهم لأجل انك تصفي نفسك فهذا لا بأس به ....و فيهم أناس كثيرون هداهم الله عز و جل على أيديهم.."
فمقصود هؤلاء الأئمة زيادة العلم من جهة الملقي و التعاون على تبليغ أصول الاسلام الواضحات للمتلقي ....بهذا الميزان تستقيم الأمور و نضمن اكتساح و انتشار السنن فضلا عن الدين بعامة للمجتمعات كبقعة الزيت المتفاضلة الصفاء...و المشكلة هنا أن كلا الشيخين   أبا الفداء و خلوصي يعمم مفهوم معرفة  صغار العلم ومقاصده من جهة أو  التعاون على الخير و مباشرة اليقين و الاكتفاء بكبار العلم و ثماره الضرورية من جهة اخرى : على المتلقي و الملقي, و هذا ينعى بحق على تضخيم بعض السلفيين لبعض صغار العلم على حساب كباره و ذاك ينعى بحق على بعض التبليغيين تجاهلهم لدور صغار العلم في ترسيخ كباره...تماما كتنازعهما في الايمان الأول الذي يقذفه الله في القلب و بسببه يستطيع العبد تجاوز البلاء حتى يمكن ..و يتحمل المشاق به و يبتسم في وجه الصعاب بالتلذذ بطعمه رجاء رضا محبوبه ...و يحس بصدق الانتماء حين يحتمي به و فيه و يستعيذ بمن جلاه في قلبه....و تنازعهما في الايمان الثاني الذي يوجه بوصلة قوة ايمانه الأول الى محبوبه فيمنع أن يناله غيره...و يريه درجات السلم  الذي يرتقي فيه عروجا الى خالقه ...و يحدد له حدود الطريق ينيرها له و يبين له كيف يميزها من بين ألف طريق زائفة من طرق حساده...و يعطيه زادا لتقوية ايمانه الأول في قلبه و تدريبه كلا و جزءا على الفرائض المقوية لروحه و بدنه لتحمل مشاق سفره...و يزوده بخرائط للعودة و وسائل الاتصال ببعثاث الاغاثة ان ضل عن سبيله....اختلافهم  ا في الاكتفاء باحد هذين الايمانين مع ان الكتاب و السنة و السلف ناطقون بان أحدهما لا يكون الا بالآخر...
مع أن لهذا تعلقا بمسألة التخصص اذ أن قديما لا حظت ان السلف وان كان احدهما متخصصا في علم فانه لا ينكر تخصص غيره فيه..فترى من كان اماما في الفقه يلجأ الى من هو امام في الحديث ليبينه له ليصير اليه و لا يثق بمحض القياس مع ان علم الفقيه بالحديث لو فرق على عشرة ممن يشتغلون بالحديث في زماننا لوسعهم ...و تجد من هو امام في الحديث يلجأ الى من هو امام في الفقه لبيين له أصول المعاني و ما يجوز العمل به و ما لا يجوز و تمييز النظائر و الأشباه و الناسخ و المنسوخ وما يأخذ من الحديث و ما يدع  ..مع ان علم المحدث بأوجه الفقه قد لا يدرك منه فقهاء زماننا حتى فهم مفرداته...و تجد اماما في الزهد و معرفة القلوب و طب النفوس و طرق السير و الدلجة...يلجأ الى امام متخصص في الحديث و الفقه ليمداه بشاهدين عدلين على ما يفتح عليه من النكت و الكشوف...مع ان المتصوف قد يكون له من التعظيم لحرمات الكتاب و السنة و اجماع السلف و القيام في نصرتهما و مجاهدة المبتدعة ما لايقوم به جماعات  من أهل الحديث و الفقه في زماننا...و تجد اماما في الفقه و السنة و الحديث يلجأ  الى امام متخصص في السلوك و استنباط معالجة ادواء القلب من الكتاب و السنة و يسأله عن قوله في مسألة من مسائل  الورع و الاخلاص...مع ان زهده و عبادته لو التزمها متصوفة زماننا لضجروا ..فالنفس ان تخصصت أيضا في علم تتعلق به و تحسب الشرف العظم محصورا فيه...فهذا أيضا له بعض الأثر .-و ان كان قليلا لكنه ملاحظ  :Smile: -و تلاحظ أثر ذلك على سبيل المثال في الخلاف المشهور حول أشرف العلوم ...و الذي حكاه الغزالي و غيره ..يعني بالنسبة لي لو تيقنت من ايزو الشيخ الخلوصي في تخصصه لحجزت مقعدا الآن عنده لمسيس الحاجة الى ما عنده  :Smile:  و بعدها اعرج على  ما عند الشيخ ابي الفداء  ... :Smile:  ويارب بكده نكون حصلنا شيء من أشرف العلوم  :Smile: ...لأن تحصيله كله قد لا تكفيك فيه حياتك ..و الله اعلم

----------


## ابن الرومية

شيخنا الكريم خلوصي عسى أن يكون سبب الانشغال خيرا..أسأل الله أن ييسر لكم فقد أحسست بأنكم في ضيق وسع الله عليكم و فرج عليكم ان كانت ثمة كربة

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك يا ابن الرومية وزادك من بصيرة العلم والحلم معا ... قل آمين.
لست شيخا يا أخي الكريم ولا نصف شيخ، أسأل الله أن يسترني والمسلمين في الدنيا والآخرة
والذي استشعرته من كلامك أخي الحبيب أنك تجعلني في كفة من يتمسكون بجانب من جانبي الدعوة ويقللون من أهمية الآخر، في مقابلة لما عليه الأخ خلوصي، وهذا ليس بصحيح .. فأنا أومن بضرورة ما عند التبليغيين من الخير، وبضرورة أن يكون العمل الأول هو غرس محبة الله وخشيته في قلوب المسلمين، وتمهيد تلك القلوب وتعبيدها بالرقائق وصنوف المواعظ والتذكير بالآخرة وبآيات الله تعالى في خلقه وغير ذلك ..وقد أحسنت - بارك الله فيك - في بيان ذلك بأسلوب جزل قريب لا أزيد عليه، وأوافقك على جل ما ذكرت فيه .. ولكني أخالفك في نظرك الى كبار العلوم وتقييمك لسعة الدائرة التي تشملها من مسائل الاعتقاد والأصول وغيرها.. فضبط المعتقد في أسماء الله وصفاته عند العامة هو من توحيد الأسماء والصفات، وهو كغيره من أبواب التوحيد، فيه تدرج، فمنه قدر واجب على التعيين يجب أن يعلمه سائر المسلمين، سيما في زمان أصبح الناس تتقازفهم الشبهات كما ذكرت من قبل حتى في الهواء الذي يتنفسونه، ومنه وبطبيعة الحال تفاصيل دقيقة وقضايا كلامية عميقة يعاني طلبة العلم أنفسهم في فهمها وفي فهم ردود أئمة العلم عليها، فهذه لا يقول عاقل فضلا عن طالب علم يتقي الله في دعوته بأنها مما يحتاج العامي الى دراستها!! 
المشكلة أخي الحبيب، أن بعض اخواننا يعمم ويقول أن هذا الباب كله، يعني باب الأسماء والصفات، باب خلافي، وقد أورث من النزاع والفرقة ما الله به عليم، فلا شأن لنا به مع العامة لأنه كله - باجمال - من كبار العلوم وليس من صغارها، بل انه - عندهم - من ترف العقل ولا داعي أصلا لتعليم العامي أي شيء في هذا الباب، الا ان هو أراد التخصص في العلم الشرعي أو نحو ذلك! وهذا تعميم باطل لا يخفى بطلانه! والداعية الفطن الخبير هو الذي ينظر الى العامة الذين تحته في بلده كيف حالهم، وما هي الآفة العقدية التي يعانون منها ومن انتشارها فيهم، فيوليها الاهتمام الأول ويبدأ بها عند تعليمهم عقيدتهم، كما في مصر مثلا يكثر شرك القبور والتصوف والطرق فضلا عن دعوى العلمانية التي تقرع آذان الناس ليل نهار، وفي الشام ملل باطنية كفرية وفي البحرين يكثر التشيع والدعوة اليه، وفي اليمن فكر الخوارج والاباضية، و... وكل قطر فيه بليته التي تسود عليه وتنتشر بين العامة فيه.. وكل بلية من تلك البلايا العلم فيها درجات تتفاوت، فمنه ما هو ضروري للعامة - ولهؤلاء العامة بالذات في تلك البلاد بالذات - ومنه ما هو أوسع في بابه وأكبر تفصيلا وجدالا بالحجج والبراهين والمناظرات العلمية وما الى ذلك.. 
فالواجب البداءة بالتخلية، وتحبيب العباد في ربهم وترهيبهم منه وترغيبهم فيما عنده.. ولكن متى ينتهي ذلك؟؟ ومتي يعلم الداعية أن قلوب المسلمين الآن قد صارت مهيأة لقبول ما فوق ذلك مما يلزم لها معرفته والتحصن به في زمان الفضائيات والاعلام الكاسح لعقائد البشر، وسط فتن كقطع الليل المظلم على نحو ما نرى ونلمس في كل مكان؟؟؟ الجواب: لا ينتهي ذلك، ولا تزال قلوب الناس تحتاج الى المزيد من التزكية كما أنها تحتاج الى مزيد من نشر العلم بالحق وقمع الباطل والتحصين ضده!! ذلك أن جانبي الدعوة في الحقيقة في نظري (جناح التخلية والتزكية وجناح التعليم والتوعية) لا يصلح أن يجعل أحدهما هو الأول والآخر هو الثاني من جهة ترتيب الأولوية الدعوية.. بل يجب أن يكون العمل على كلا الجانبين بالتوازي، فلا يزيد مقدار العلم دون زيادة مقدار الايمان والخشية، ولا تزيد المراقبة الا وقد زاد الحرص على التعلم والتلقي وتحقيق المصادر التي يُطلب منها ذلك .. نحن لسنا في زمان يسعنا فيه أن نعزل الناس عن أهل الباطل عزلا تاما ولا أن نخلعهم من دعاة البدعة خلعا كاملا، حتى نوفر للمسلمين مناخا خاليا من البدع والخرافات نصونهم فيه حتى يستعدوا لمواجهة ذلك بقوة الايمان وبصيرة العلم.. بل نحن في زمان الضرورة فيه الى نشر العلم بين العامة لا تقل - ان لم تكن تزيد أحيانا - على الضرورة الى تطهير القلوب وتزكيتها! والمتسنن في زماننا انما يمشي على جمر من نار في بلاده كما لا يخفى على أحد - ولا أعني المملكة حفظها الله، فالوضع فيها ليس كما في غيرها من بلاد المسلمين كما لا يخفى - فقلب زادت خشيته وقل علمه مع ميل الى كلام أقوام وثق فيهم وائتمنهم على دينه وهم ليسوا بأهل للثقة، فان صاحبه طالب للمزيد من النور والعلم ولا محالة، ولكن أين يطلبها والى أين يكون منقلبه وهو لا يميز؟؟! ان لم يوجه مثل هذا الى مظان العلم الطاهر الصحيح، والى حملته الربانيين المتسننين، فانه سيوجه الى غيره، وهو متوجه متوجه لا محالة، لأن الوازع والحامل عنده قوي، والساحة ساحة دعوة تخترق البيوت ما بين صحف ومحطات فضائية ووسائل اعلام من كل شكل ولون، تفرض نفسها على الناس فرضا، فهو ولا مفر منتقٍ منها مختارٌ لما يعجبه، مستزيد منه كذلك، فاما أن يكون ذلك على دراية وعلم يتأسس معه تأسيسا بالصغار قبل الكبار، وبصورة تصاعدية تأتي جنبا الى جنب مع تزكية القلب وتطهيره فتنمو الثمار فيه تباعا، واما أن نتركه لا نعلمه ما يجب أن يتعلمه من علوم التوحيد وعلوم الفقه - القدر الواجب العيني الذي لا يسعه الجهل به - ونحن نظن أننا نعمل على تزكية قلبه وتجهيزه وتخليته أولا، حتى اذا ما جئنا لنعلمه التوحيد وجدناه على بدعة نمت عنده وصار يتشبث بها وقد قرأ فيها ما قرأ وسمع فيها ما سمع وقطع فيها شوطا وهو يعتقد أنها هي طريقه الى الله وهي الحق!!
فالحاصل أن الشقين متلازمين كما أشرتَ أيها الأخ الكريم، ولكن ليس تلازم المقي والمتلقي، فكلاهما يجب أن يتحقق منه قدر واجب على التعيين عند سائر المسلمين، وان كان الايمان واليقين والخشية والانابة والتوكل لا حد لما يجب تحقيقه من ذلك في القلوب.. ولكن تلازم الايمانين في الغرس الدعوي يجب أن يفهم أنه تلازم ما لا نجاة للعبد بتحقيق أحدهما دون الآخر.. وأن القضايا التي يراها بعض اخواننا تفرق ولا تجمع، وأنها مما يحسن ترك الكلام فيه جملة وتفصيلا لأهل الاختصاص ولا يعرض ذلك على العامة كيلا يفتنوا، هذه قضايا فيها قدر من العلم الضروري الذي يجب أن يتحصن به المسلم في زماننا هذا ولا شك!! ولا يأمن هؤلاء من أن يقال لهم ((ألا في الفتنة سقطوا))! 
لقد كان آخر شيء أتصوره أن يظهر علينا في زماننا هذا من النصارى من يجترئون على بث الشبهات على المسلمين عبر الفضائيات ومواقع الانترنت.. أي شبهات ولا يشك عاقل موحد في بطلان الثالوث والفداء والخلاص وغير ذلك من هراء النصارى؟؟ ومع ذلك صدمني أن وجدت فئاما كثيرا من الناس تلقى الشبهات في مسامعهم ويدفعهم الفضول الى سماعها - وكثير منهم سامع لها متعرض لها شئنا أم أبينا - واذا بها تترك في قلوبهم آثارا وبصمات سوداء لا يعلم مدى ضررها الا الله! وأكثر من ذلك أن صدمني أن هناك من تنصر بسبب بعض الشبهات، ودخل في النصرانية عن اعتقاد، لا عن جوع وعوز الى فضلات الكنيسة كما كان مشهورا!! أالى هذا الحد بلغ جهل المسلمين بالتوحيد وغلبة الأفكار والتصورات الفاسدة عليهم والتي منها يدخل هؤلاء الملاعين بشبهاتهم؟؟ نعم وبكل أسف!!فاذا ما تصفحت يا ابن الرومية منتديات الرد على النصارى وشبهاتهم ماذا تجد؟؟ تجد ردودا قليل منها جدا ما فيه رائحة العلم والدراية بالتوحيد وبثوابت الشريعة!! لماذا؟؟ لأن هؤلاء شباب زكت قلوبهم وعلت همتهم وحماستهم جدا، وانتصبوا للرد ذبا عن رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ودفعا عن دينهم، ولكن بلا مؤنة!! حتى في أبسط القضايا ترى التصور فاسدا جدا!! فهمهم لعلة اباحة أخذ السبايا وملك اليمين، فهمهم لمسألة نشر الاسلام بالسيف والدم، فهمهم لمسألة حقوق المرأة في الاسلام وموضعها في المجتمع، فهمهم لصفات ربهم وتنزيهه بالحق عما يقول النصارى ويعتقدون ... الخ!! هذه مسائل وان كان أكثرها لا يدخل في أبواب الاعتقاد، ولكنك تستشعر من ردود الاخوة عليها جهلا عميما، حتى فيما ينقلون من كلام سيد قطب وغيره، بل قد أُلفت كتب ونُشرت قرأت فيها بنفسي من الفساد ما الله به عليم!! فتجد أخا يضع كتابا يرد فيه على شبهات النصارى، فيأتي - مثلا - على شبهة التجسد وزعمهم أن الله تجسد بنص القرءان، فاذا به يرد بالاعتزال وينتصر لمنهج المعتزلة المعطلة وينزع من صفات الله معانيها بجهله وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا!! فلعله قرأ كتابا لواحد من الأئمة يتأول فيه الصفات أو يعطلها فأعجبه ذلك وظن لجهله أنه خير رد على أهل التجسيم، فاذا به ينشر معتقدا فاسدا من حيث لا يدري!! بل رأيت أحدهم يزكي فكر المعتزلة تحديدا ويراه أعظم ما كتبه المسلمون في دفع شبهة التجسيم عن رب العالمين!!!
فرجل في زماننا هذا، زكى قلبه ورفع ايمانه وزادت خشيته من ربه، ولكنه أقام على جهله، ولما تعرض للشبهة دفعته غيرته وحرصه على الدفع عن دينه أن يكتب ويرد ويناقش - وهو فاعل لا محالة - هل تغني حميته هذه عنه في ذلك الخطل والفساد شيئا؟؟ كلا لأنه تبوأ - وهو ولا مفر فاعل ذلك - ما لم يكن متأهلا له، وفاته كعامي أن يتعلم علوما ضرورية تجعله بصيرا بالحق والباطل حتى وان لم يخض في تفاصيل ذلك ولم يرق في منازل العلم فيه. لا نقول علموهم ما به تصان قلوبهم من الشبهات وفقط، كلا، ولكن نقول دلوهم على الطريق الصحيح، علموهم العلوم الضرورية، ودلوهم على أهل العلم الثقات والذين منهم تطلب السنة وبهم تدفع الشبهات والبدع!! طهروا قلوبهم من آفة الاعتزاز بالرأي والظن بأن الأمر سهل، وبأنه ما دام قد سمع القرءان وقرأ من هنا وهناك فانه مؤهل للجدال مع أي أحد.. ثم بينوا له الى من يفزع والى أي مرجع يرجع، وكيف يقي نفسه من دعاة أبواب جهنم.. هذا كله لا يتخلف طرفة عين عن التخلية والتزكية!! ولو تخلفت التحلية بالحق والعلم لسارعت الى القلوب أدران البدعة والضلالة والشبهة من كل حدب وصوب تتنازع تلك القلوب الضغة الشغوفة الطامعة في الاستزادة والقربة!! 
وأقول هو لا شك فاعل ولا شك مستزيد لأن كل من ذاق الايمان واستشعر حلاوته فانه متحرك في سبيل الله ولا محالة.. باذل له مما عنده.. سيما والحرب على أشدها والناس يتلقون من الباطل كل يوم ما تسود به صفحات المجلدات، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!! فستراه لا محالة محبا للدين قارئا فيه ناشرا له مدافعا عنه أو ساعيا في سبيل ما يراه هو الخير.. ولكن ما يدريه أن هذا الذي يسعى فيه بحب ورغبة عميمة واخلاص لا نشك فيه = هو الخير حقا وليس دون ذلك الا أن يكون العلم الشرعي ملازما له منذ مبتدأ الطريق، على سبيل السنة الحق والفهم الصحيح، بحيث يتدرج في ذلك ما فتح الله عليه ويكون له في كل مقام منه مقال؟؟؟ وان أراد أن يرجع أمرا من الأمور الى أهل العلم فمن هم عنده؟؟ ومن الذين يثق في علمهم في أبواب الأصول والفروع وكيف يميزهم حتى يأمن على دينه من الدعاة على أبواب جهنم والذين قد يكون لكثير منهم في قلبه تعظيم قديم وهو لا يدري أنهم أصحاب بدعة؟؟ أليس هذا مما يجب على العامي أن يتعلمه؟؟ فكيف يتعلم التمييز وهو لا يدري ما المنهج ولا ما الفرق بين المبتدع والسني وما عند هذا وما عند ذاك؟؟ هذه أمور كلها متلازمات لا تفترق ويجب أن تكون على خط واحد لا يتخلف منها شيء!!
يجب أن يتعلم الناس، ويجب أن يكون تعلمهم من البداية مرافقا ملازما لدعوتهم لتزكية قلوبهم وترك الدنيا، والقلوب بين اصبعي الرحمن، من أراد به خيرا زاده من الايمان وفقهه في الدين..    

وأكرر أنني لا أشك في علمكما يا ابن الرومية ويا خلوصي بضرورة العلم ودراسة التوحيد بقدر الضرورة.. ولكن الذي يجب أن يكون واضحا هو حجم هذه الضرورة، وحجم القدر الواجب على العامة في زماننا هذا من التوحيد وأصول الدين ومن الفروع كذلك.. وضبط المنهج وأهله صيانة للناس من البدع والشبهات التي أصبحوا يستنشقونها في الهواء في بيوتهم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!
أما أن يأتي أخونا خلوصي ويقول أن السلفيين قد بالغوا في تضخيم مسألة أقسام التوحيد هكذا كلاما مجملا ويتركنا دون بيان وتفصيل، فهذا ما لا أراه يحل له، مهما كنت محسنا ظني به.. فالمقام مقام بيان وتفصيل، ولم نزل نطالبه بذلك ولم يزل يتلمس الأعذار ويرجئنا الى ما بعد أن ينشر موضوعاته التي يعد بها، وكأنه بين قوم عوام يريد أن "يخرجهم" معه أولا ليعرفوا "اليقين" ثم اذا ما عرفوا تلاشت أسئلتهم ولم يعد بهم اليها حاجة!!!
فأنا أعتب عليه هذا الأسلوب وأشدد في العتاب، وكنت أنتظر منه جوابا أوضح وأكثر تفصيلا من أن يقول بأن ما ألزمته به لا يلزمه!! ولكن للأسف، هذا حاله في كل جواب يقدمه على أسئلتي، اما أن يرجئني الى ما بعد اكتمال مواضيعه، واما أن يتذرع بأن كتابته بطيئة وأن الجواب على أسئلتي قد تُملأ به مجلدات واما أن يجيب جوابا مجملا لا يروي غليلا ولا يشفي عليلا..
فالله المستعان.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

جماعة التبيلغ الأحباب ودورهم في صناعة الإرهاب





إننا نحمد الله عز وجل على ما من به علينا من نعمة الأمن ونشكره على ما مكن به رجال الأمن من إلقاء القبض على خلية من أسوأ خلايا التكفير والإرهاب إذ يصل عددها إلى 500شخص خططوا لنسف وتفجير منشآت هذه البلاد الطيبة ثم تبع ذلك ما عرض في وسائل الإعلام من اعترافات بعض الذين ألقي القبض عليهم في برنامج (همومنا) فتحدثوا عن أدوراهم في هذه الخلايا الضالة وما قاموا به من أدوار في استقطاب شبابنا إلى فكرهم الخارجي البغيض!! 

ولقد كتبت مقالة منذ فترة في جريدة "الرياض" عنوانها: (جماعة التبليغ ودورها في صناعة الإرهاب) بينت فيها خطر هذه الجماعة على بلاد الحرمين ودورها الرئيس في زعزعة أمنها وما تقوم به من مخططات سياسية تنظيمية تسعى في نزع يد الطاعة من حكامنا وولاة أمورنا وإعطائها أمراء هذه الجماعة لأنها تعتبر بمثابة اللبنة الأولى لتفخيخ عقول شبابنا وبث المنهج التكفيري إلى مجتمعنا السلفي الأصيل، فاستنكر البعض معللين أن هذه الجماعة تختلف عن التي في الخارج وأنها تسعى إلى الدعوة وحب الزهد في الدنيا والبعد عن الأموال والممتلكات!! فتركت الحال على ما هو حتى جاء اليوم الذي يثبت ما ذكرته وحذرت منه بعد ما ذكر الشيخ (ابن شري) مأساته ومعاناته ممن سماهم (الأحباب) ويعني بهم جماعة التبليغ وما قاموا به من إغواء أحد أبنائه ووقوعه في التكفير وأخذ أمواله والذهاب بها إلى أفغانستان!! فحمدت الله الذي أظهر الحق وكشفه على أعين الملأ، مع أنني كنت على يقين مما ذكرته ولست في شك من ذلك لأنني لم أتحدث إلا عن بينة وأدلة ثابتة وأخبار ثقات شهادة الواحد منهم إذا شهد فكت القتيل من حد القتل، أولهم صاحب الفضيلة والدنا الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه ربي وشفاه عندما قال: (يظن البعض أن التبليغيين ليس لهم توجه سياسي ولا معرفة بالسياسة وهذا من الخطأ لأنهم من أسوأ الناس في ذلك وشرهم سيء على الأمة). وكان ذلك قبل حوالي 7سنوات في أحد دروسه في منزله بمكة. 

وثانيهم: صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز وزير الداخلية حفظه الله وبارك فيه عندما صرَّح بذلك في جريدة السياسة الكويتية فقال: (من أسوأ ما حصل لي أثناء تحملي لمسؤولياتي الاعتداء على الحرم منهم من تأثروا بجماعة التبليغ ومنهم من تأثروا بجماعة الإخوان)!! والكل يعرف ما حصل للحرم في سنة 1400هـ. 

وثالثهم: الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله في كتاب القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ ص 20عندما قال: (وليعرف عن هؤلاء أي - التبليغيون - انهم يتربصون بالحكومة السعودية والجامعة الإسلامية)!! 

فكان من المناسب اليوم بعدما شهدنا ما تقوم به هذه الجماعة النارية من مكائد سيئة لهذه البلاد وما تسعى إليه من إفساد ودمار وتقتيل وتفجير وتجنيد لشبابنا من تسميتها بجماعة (التوليع) بدلاً من التبليغ لذلك دعونا نذكر بعضاً من حقائق وأسرار هذه الجماعة التي طالما خفيت على الناس. 

نشأت هذه الجماعة في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري ولم يكن لها أثر في القرون المفضلة ولا في زمن التابعين فكانت فكرة نشأتها في تركيا ثم نمت وترعرعت في الهند! فحالها كبقية الأحزاب والجماعات التي أنشأت في هذه الأزمنة فأصبح لها انتشار واسع في جميع البلدان العربية والأجنبية فكانت الحكومة البريطانية تقدم لها معونة مالية!! 

ولهم اجتماعات وجلسات يومية وأسبوعية وشهرية في المساجد والاستراحات والمخيمات وغالباً ما تسمى مساجدهم التي يجتمعون فيها وينطلقون منها بعد إلقاء البيانات الدعوية بـ(مساجد النور)، ومن ثمَّ يتم الذهاب للجولات الدعوية بين أفراد الجماعة وأما اليوم فهم ينطلقون من (الاستراحات) المعدة لذلك والتابعة لهم في يومي الأحد والثلاثاء من كل أسبوع حيث يشكلون الجولة على مجموعات من الأفراد قاعدتهم فيها: (لا تحرك ساكن ولا تسكن متحرك)، ومعناها أنك لا تتكلم ولا تنكر على المدعو فتجعله على ما هو عليه فلو مثلاً وجدته على معصية أو بدعة فإنك لا تنكر عليه فدعه وحاله، وتتكون الجولة من ثلاثة عناصر رئيسة مهمة للقيام بها وهي: 

1- الدليل: وهو الذي يدلهم على مكان المدعو الذي يريدون دعوته للانضمام لجماعتهم ويكون هذا في مقدمة الأفراد. 

2- المتحدث: وهو الذي يقوم بإلقاء الموعظة للمدعوين ويكون في الوسط. 

3- المثبت: وهو الشخص الذي يقوم بالدعاء لهم بالثبات منذ بداية خروجهم وأثناء إلقاء الموعظة وهذا يكون في المؤخرة. 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إذا كانت هذه الجماعة ليست كالتي في الخارج فلماذا يسمون أنفسهم بجماعة التبليغ (الأحباب)؟؟ 

ولماذا يذهبون إلى مراكز جماعة التبليغ في الخارج؟؟ 

ولماذا يغضبون عند ذكر أخطاء الجماعة؟ ولماذا يستقبلون أفراد هذه الجماعة الذين يأتون من الخارج؟ 

ولماذا لا ترى في دعوتهم نشاطاً للعناية بالتوحيد والدعوة إليه ونشره في أوساط التبليغيين؟! 

أترك الإجابة لكم وأنتم تعرفون الحال!! 

وحقيقة أن العبرة بطريقة الدعوة والمنهج الذي يسلكونه وليس بالأمكنة والبلدان والأشخاص. 

واذكر أنه حدثني أحد العقلاء من كبار السن ومحبي الخير في الرياض فقال: جاؤوني مراراً يريدوني أن أخرج معهم فقلت لهم: أنا لا استطيع لكثرة مشاغلي ولو كنت أريد الخروج والسفر لذهبت إلى مكة للعمرة والصلاة في المسجد الحرام التي يعدل فيها الفرض مائة ألف صلاة فقال لي مع الأسف أحدهم بكل استهتار وما كنت أظن من مسلم أن يقول هذه المقولة: أترك مكة للعجائز!! فزدت في بعدي عنهم وأنصح بالبعد عنهم. 

انظروا إلى آثار تلك الجماعة على هذه البلاد!! ولذا قال أحد السلف: ما ابتدع قوم بدعة إلا واستحلوا السيف. أي بالخروج على ولاة أمور المسلمين وشق عصا الطاعة. 

وختاماً: قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله: (أنا أعرف التبليغ منذ زمن قديم، هم المبتدعة في أي مكان كانوا هم في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس) فتاوى الشيخ (174/1). 

أسأل الله أن يحفظ هذه البلاد من كل سوء ومكروه كما أسأله أن يوفق ولاة أمورنا وعلماءنا لكل خير وأن يغفر لآبائنا وأمهاتنا وجيراننا وأن يحفظ شبابنا من كيد الكائدين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

عبد المحسن بن سالم باقيس

-------



المصدر: (صحيفة الرياض) الاثنين 25 رجب 1429هـ -28 يوليو2008م - العدد 14644

----------


## خلوصي

تالله لقد أبدعتما أيها الجميلان المحترمان ... 
 و أفرحتما قلبي الحزين ...

أما انشغالي الذي لا يضركم فقد كبر عن حدي حتى لا أستطيع الدخول كل يوم ... و لكنه خير بإذن الله .. فبارك الله همكما على أخ ضعيف مثلي ... كم أسعدني ذلك يعلم الله !!

و هذه هدية ذات علاقة :
شيخ في علم الحديث هندي كان يتهم " الجماعة " بالاستغاثة بالأموات ؟
أحد طلابه خرج معهم ... فلما رجع قال لشيخه :

" و الله يا شيخ ... هم لا يسألون الأحياء فكيف بالأموات ؟! "  :Smile: 

و مع ذلك يا أبا الفداء : أنت شيخ عندنا غصباً عنك ... و قد ألزمت نفسك بأن تعلمنا مما علمك الله فإياك إن خرجنا في سبيل الله أن تقعد في بيتك ثم تكتب ما كتبت ... لا أحد سيصغي إليك ................. منّا  :Smile: 
أما من سيصغي إليك من أمثال الإخوة الأعداء  :Smile:  هؤلاء فلن تزيدهم إلا نفورا من خير أنت تقر به !!!
انظر ......!!
لقد كمشتك !!!  :Smile: 
و مثلك والله " يُكمش" ثمّ .....؟




ثم 






ثم و الله يعرف كيف " يَكمش "

فإذا تجهّزت للخروج ...؟!

فاءت بهذا الشيخ العجيب ابن الرومية معك .... اكمشه !! :Smile:

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ياخلوصي,
لو لا الاسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء!
سمو لنا رجالكم؟!
الذي في كتب القوم وما تواتر عنهم عن الائمة الاعلام خلاف ما ذكرت!! فهل نصدق مجاهيل ونترك كلام الثقات؟!

وختاماً: قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله: (أنا أعرف التبليغ منذ زمن قديم، هم المبتدعة في أي مكان كانوا هم في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس) فتاوى الشيخ (174/1).

----------


## ابن الرومية

آميـــــن شيخنا الكريم أبا الفداء و بارك فيكم و فيكم شيخنا خلوصي على المذاكرة الممتعة... و كما قال الامام الشافعي...نبقى أصدقاء متحابين و اخوانا متناصحين و ان لم نتفق في مسألة اشرف العلوم..بقي لي أن أضيف بيان صاحبي النقلين المذكورين أعلاه و ان لم تكن هناك حاجة لتأخير البيان عن وقتها و لا تقديمه..لانعدام الحاجة ...لأن النصين يشيان بصاحبيهما لكونهما ممن يقيس كلامه قبل اطلاقه..فالنص الأول لشيخ الاسلام في مجلده العظيم عن الايمان ..و النص الثاني من لقاءات الباب المفتوح للشيخ الأصولي ابن عثيمين ...سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## أبو الفداء

تصويب لسبق قلم وقع في مشاركتي الآنفة : "تتقازفهم الشبهات"
الصواب: "تتقاذفهم"
وثم سبق آخر في قولي: "ولكن ليس تلازم المقي والمتلقي"
والصواب: "الملقي والمتلقي"

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> تالله لقد أبدعتما أيها الجميلان المحترمان ... 
>  و أفرحتما قلبي الحزين ...
> 
> أما انشغالي الذي لا يضركم فقد كبر عن حدي حتى لا أستطيع الدخول كل يوم ... و لكنه خير بإذن الله .. فبارك الله همكما على أخ ضعيف مثلي ... كم أسعدني ذلك يعلم الله !!
> 
> و هذه هدية ذات علاقة :
> شيخ في علم الحديث هندي كان يتهم " الجماعة " بالاستغاثة بالأموات ؟
> أحد طلابه خرج معهم ... فلما رجع قال لشيخه :
> 
> ...


أنت قلت بأن الشيخ الهندي اتهم الجماعة باطلا ببعض عقائد الصوفية, وأنا أقول لك أن الشيخ محق في ما قاله.

أسألك بالله؛
ماذا تقول في الجماعة التي تخرج إلى راوند بباكستان تبايع هنالك شيخا كبيرا وهو جالس على كرسي يبايع الناس بيمينه وشماله. 
ما حقيقة هذه البيعة؟ هل على الطريقة الصوفية أم ماذا؟ ولا تستطيع أن تنكر إلا إن كنت تتكلم عنهم بلا علم بحقائقهم.

----------


## نائل سيد أحمد

سرور خاص لمشاهدة هذا السجال إن جاز التعبير بكلمة سجال لأني هاجر للعلم والعمل به مع شعور وإحساس بأن الخروج ينفع ولا يضر .. حقيقة الوقت يمر سريعاً والأيام كذلك فالخروج فرصة للتفرغ وفرصة للخروج من الدنيا بقرار ونتيجة لفهم ناتج عن الخروج من الدنيا يوماً أو أيام وما يضر خروج عاص أو تارك صلاة لرحلة إيمانية لعدة أيام يبتعد بها عن الهوى والروتين . 
أقول جزاكم الله خيراً .. وشكراً لكلامكم مع إحساس أن الخروج أفضل من الكتابة على نت مئة يوم .

----------


## خلوصي

> سرور خاص لمشاهدة هذا السجال إن جاز التعبير بكلمة سجال لأني هاجر للعلم والعمل به مع شعور وإحساس بأن الخروج ينفع ولا يضر .. حقيقة الوقت يمر سريعاً والأيام كذلك فالخروج فرصة للتفرغ وفرصة للخروج من الدنيا بقرار ونتيجة لفهم ناتج عن الخروج من الدنيا يوماً أو أيام وما يضر خروج عاص أو تارك صلاة لرحلة إيمانية لعدة أيام يبتعد بها عن الهوى والروتين . 
> أقول جزاكم الله خيراً .. وشكراً لكلامكم مع إحساس أن الخروج أفضل من الكتابة على نت مئة يوم .


أسعد الله فؤادك أخي الكريم ....
و بارك الله في إنصافك ...
و أدعوك لهذا :   http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21040

----------


## خلوصي

> آميـــــن شيخنا الكريم أبا الفداء و بارك فيكم و فيكم شيخنا خلوصي على المذاكرة الممتعة... و كما قال الامام الشافعي...نبقى أصدقاء متحابين و اخوانا متناصحين و ان لم نتفق في مسألة اشرف العلوم..بقي لي أن أضيف بيان صاحبي النقلين المذكورين أعلاه و ان لم تكن هناك حاجة لتأخير البيان عن وقتها و لا تقديمه..لانعدام الحاجة ...لأن النصين يشيان بصاحبيهما لكونهما ممن يقيس كلامه قبل اطلاقه..فالنص الأول لشيخ الاسلام في مجلده العظيم عن الايمان ..و النص الثاني من لقاءات الباب المفتوح للشيخ الأصولي ابن عثيمين ...سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


100 %  :Smile:  موافق .

----------


## أبو الفداء

"لأني هاجر للعلم والعمل به " 

 ... !!!!!!
هداك الله يا أخي وغفر لك!!

" الخروج أفضل من الكتابة على نت مئة يوم "
لا الخروج على اطلاقه ولا الكتابة على اطلاقها.. بل يجب التفصيل والتقييد!
ولو أنكم تفضلتم وشرحتم لنا بتفصيل واضح ما تفعلون في خروجكم هذا، لقلنا لكم بعون الله بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة أيهما أفضل حقا!!! ولكن لا يزال كلام اخواننا الى الآن - سامحهم الله - ضربا من المجملات المبهمة والمجاملات والملاطفات دون بيان علمي مفصل!! يرجئوننا الى حين الفراغ من نشر ما عندهم ولا يريدون خوض النقاش وكأنهم يكرهونه! فان كنتم تخشون الجدال ولا تحبونه ولهذا تمتنعون عن اجابة من يسألكم بالتفصيل العلمي الضروري، فاعلموا أن من المناظرات والمجادلات العلمية ما يأتي بالخير والنفع العميم على المسلمين، ويثمر صلاحا واصلاحا لا يعلم مقداره الا الله، ما دام بالحسنى وبالدليل وعلى علم وبصيرة.. وهذا الصلاح والاصلاح والهداية لعله خير للمسلمين من مئات المرات من هذا الخروج المبهم الذي ما زلتم لا تريدون أن تفصلوا لنا وتبينوا ما تفعلون فيه!!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> "لأني هاجر للعلم والعمل به " 
> ... !!!!!!
> هداك الله يا أخي وغفر لك!!
> " الخروج أفضل من الكتابة على نت مئة يوم "
> لا الخروج على اطلاقه ولا الكتابة على اطلاقها.. بل يجب التفصيل والتقييد!
> ولو أنكم تفضلتم وشرحتم لنا بتفصيل واضح ما تفعلون في خروجكم هذا، لقلنا لكم بعون الله بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة أيهما أفضل حقا!!! ولكن لا يزال كلام اخواننا الى الآن - سامحهم الله - ضربا من المجملات المبهمة والمجاملات والملاطفات دون بيان علمي مفصل!! يرجئوننا الى حين الفراغ من نشر ما عندهم ولا يريدون خوض النقاش وكأنهم يكرهونه! فان كنتم تخشون الجدال ولا تحبونه ولهذا تمتنعون عن اجابة من يسألكم بالتفصيل العلمي الضروري، فاعلموا أن من المناظرات والمجادلات العلمية ما يأتي بالخير والنفع العميم على المسلمين، ويثمر صلاحا واصلاحا لا يعلم مقداره الا الله، ما دام بالحسنى وبالدليل وعلى علم وبصيرة.. وهذا الصلاح والاصلاح والهداية لعله خير للمسلمين من مئات المرات من هذا الخروج المبهم الذي ما زلتم لا تريدون أن تفصلوا لنا وتبينوا ما تفعلون فيه!!


أخي أبو الفداء؛
بارك الله جهودك الكبيرة في دعوة الناس على بصيرة, ويتبين هذا جليا في كتاباتك القيمة.
وأقول لك إنك تتكلم مع جماد أقصد هؤلاء المنتسبين لهذه الجماعة جعلوا العلم وراء ظهورهم ولا يفقهون منه شيئا فكيف تنتظر منهم إجابة علمية مفصلة ومدعمة بالأدلة الشرعية؟
قد تتبعت مشاركات صاحب الموضوع - هدانا الله وإياه - فم أستفد منها شيئا, ما أكثر الكلام المبهم والغامض بسبب نقص العلم, وأكثرها وعود فنقول: فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.
لذا أرى أنك تدور معهم في حلقة مفرغة وخصوصا بعد تصريحاته المنحرفة عندما زهد في علم التوحيد ووصف كلامك القيم حوله بأنه تضخيم...!! الله أكبر. فله أن يتهم النصوص القرآنية التي تعالج هذه المسألة بالتضخيم, والقرآن ركز على هذا العلم الشريف بنسبة كبيرة جدا حتى أضحى المادة الأساسية في الوحي الإلهي.
ولقد كتبت موضوعين حول حواري مع الجماعة وتطرقت في أسس أفكارها وعالجتها بما أوتيت من علم قليل, وسررت من صاحب هذا الموضوع وفقه الله تعالى لما وافق على النقاش العلمي حول انتقادي لأفكارهم لكن وبعد مدة أهملهما حتى هبطا إلى الصفحة الثانية والله المستعان.
هدانا الله وإياهم إلى سواء السبيل.
سألته عن معنى بيعة الخارجين في سبيل الدعوة إلى ترتيبات مؤسس الجماعة لشيوخ الجماعة في الهند وباكستان فلم أجد جوابا, وسألته عن كيفية البيعة فلم يجب أيضا. فكان الأولى أن نتكلم عن أفكارهم ونشاطهم وأعمالهم أثناء خروجهم ونعرضها على الشرع لا الكلام عن أمجاد لا تمت بحقيقتهم بصلة.
الله تعالى يقول: (( قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ))
فهل هؤلاء يدعون إلى الله على بصيرة؟ كلا والله فالخارجين العرب لا يفعولونها فكيف بالعجم؟
الله تعالى يقول: (( وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلَا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ )) 
فهل هؤلاء تفقهوا في الدين قبل الخروج والدعوة إلى الله تعالى مبشرين ومنذرين؟ كلا والله لا يهمهم التفقه في الدين وهو ما يسمونه بعلم المسائل. للخارج في سبيل الجماعة أن يسأل ولو صوفيا أو معتزليا أو خارجيا وإلى الله المشتكي. فترى أناسا جهالا يقومون للخطاب ومراة لا تفقه شيئا مما يقول ولا حول ولا وقوة إلا بالله.
إن الله تعالى يقول: (( قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ )) 
فيا من يدعي محبة الله تعالى لا ولن يحبك الله مهما أتيت من جهد للتقرب إليه إلا إن اتبعت سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واسوته الحسنة. هذا الرسول العظيم خير البشر والذي كان يحذر صحابته من الابتداع في الدين - في الدين أقول - وصرح بأن البدعة ضلالة وكل من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمره فهو رد. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد) فالكثير مما تعمله الجماعة بدع ومحدثات لا هي من الكتاب ولا هي من السنة!! أرأيتم خطورة البدع على صاحبها؟؟ 
وعلماءنا في كل زمان يحذرون من البدع ويصرحون بأنها أخطر من المعاصي.
فهل توافقونني على دراسة أعمال الجماعة وترتيباتها وطريقة دعوتها نقطة نقطة بدلا من المجملات والمبهمات؟ وهل توافقونني على وضع أفكارها على الشرع ونرى هل هي منه أو لا بعيدا عن الدفاع عنها بدون أي بينة؟

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي العنابي 
لقد مللنا من مثل هذه المواضيع ولو أننا استفدنا من مداخلاتك ومداخلات الأخ الفاضل أبو الفداء 
واستفدت من خلال مداخلات الإخوة المدافعون من جهة وجعلني أتأكد أكثر وأكثر أن الجماعة ليس لها حجج ولا براهين تثبت صحة منهجها بسبب أصولها الفاسدة... و... أن أصل الفكرة ما هي إلا حلم كاذب وليس وحي أو الهام كما ادُعي أو.. وصية نبوية...!!! وصية نبوية؟؟!!  أليس منكم رجل رشيد؟*

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

للأسف أخي أبو المنذر فقد حذفت مشاركتي، وللعلم فإنها المرة الأولى التي يحدث لي ذلك، وأنا أحرص كل الحرص على الأدب في الحوار، لا خوفا من اقصائي أو حذف مشاركتي ولكن تأسيا بنبي الرحمة الذي حث وقال ما قال عن الأدب وأهله.
فالله المستعان.
وربما تكون حذفت خطأ وهذا ظننا بإخواننا من المشرفين على هذا المنتدى المبارك
وفق الله الكل لما فيه الخير والصلاح
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

اخي المشرف وفقك الله,
 لماذا تترك المشاركات التي فيها مافيها من الباطل والتدليس وغير ذلك, وتحذف مشاركات فيها الدفاع عن الحق واهله بالحجة والبرهان؟ 

نرجو التوضيح لوتكرمت بارك الله فيك, وشكرا.

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

يا أيها الإخوة الكرام ضيعنا وقتنا في الرد، ولم نعلم أن أخانا خلوصي كان على حق!!! وفقه!!! وأمانة في النقل!!! فكأنه دفعنا دفعا إلى أن نقرأ كلام ابن القيم الذي يدندن حوله ويكرره كلما ضاقت عليه السبل ألا وهو قوله:



> خلاصة الكلام في هذا الباب لمن أراد اللباب :
> يقول الإمام ابن القيّم رحمه الله :
> " اليقين من الإيمان كالروح من الجسد .... !!
> و به تفاضل العارفون !!!!
> و فيه تنافس المتنافسون !!!!
> و إليه شمر العاملون !!!!!! 
> و عمل القوم إنما كان عليه !!!!!!
> و إشارتهم كلها إليه ." !


فبالرجوع إلى كلام ابن القيم في مدارج السالكين وجدت عجباً
وجدت تصديقا لكلامناًً
رأيت صدق من قال:
أيما مخالف للسنة استدل بكلام إلا وجدت الرد عليه في طيات كلامه
قال ابن القيم بعد ذلك في تعريف هذا اليقين الذي تفاضل به العارفون !!!! و فيه تنافس المتنافسون !!!! و إليه شمر العاملون !!!!!! و عمل القوم إنما كان عليه !!!!!!
قال:
وهو – أي اليقين- على ثلاث درجات:
الدرجة الأولى : علم اليقين وهو قبول ما ظهر من الحق وقبول ما غاب للحق والوقوف على ما قام بالحق ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله في هذه الدرجة ثلاثة أشياء هي متعلق اليقين وأركانه.
الأولى : قبول ما ظهر من الحق تعالى والذي ظهر منه سبحانه : أوامره ونواهيه وشرعه ودينه الذي ظهر لنا منه على ألسنة رسله فنتلقاه بالقبول والانقياد والاذعان والتسليم للربوبية والدخول تحت رقع العبودية.
الثاني : قبول ما غاب للحق وهو الإيمان بالغيب الذي أخبر به الحق سبحانه على لسان رسله من أمور المعاد وتفصيله والجنة والنار وما قبل ذلك : من الصراط والميزان والحساب وما قبل ذلك : من تشقق السماء وانفطارها وانتثار الكواكب ونسف الجبال وطي العالم وما قبل ذلك : من أمور البرزخ ونعيمه وعذابه فقبول هذا كله إيمانا وتصديقا وإيقانا هو اليقين بحيث لا يخالج القلب فيه شبهة ولا شك ولا تناس ولا غفلة عنه فإنه إن لم يهلك يقينه أفسده وأضعفه.
الثالث : الوقوف على ما قام بالحق سبحانه من أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وهو علم التوحيد الذي أساسه : إثبات الأسماء والصفات وضده : التعطيل والنفي والتجهم فهذا التوحيد يقابله التعطيل 
وأما التوحيد القصدي الإرادي الذي هو إخلاص العمل لله وعبادته وحده : فيقابله الشرك والتعطيل شر من الشرك فإن المعطل جاحد للذات أو لكمالها وهو جحد لحقيقة الإلهية فإن ذاتا لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تتكلم ولا ترضى ولا تغضب ولا تفعل شيئا وليست داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا متصلة بالعالم ولا منفصلة ولا مجانية له ولا مباينة له ولا مجاورة ولا مجاوزة ولا فوق العرش ولا تحت العرش ولا خلفه ولا أمامه ولا عن يمينه ولا عن يساره : سواء هي والعدم والمشرك مقر بالله وصفاته لكن عبد معه غيره فهو خير من المعطل للذات والصفات. 
فاليقين هو الوقوف على ما قام بالحق من أسمائه وصفاته ونعوت كماله وتوحيده، وهذه الثلاثة أشرف علوم الخلائق : علم الأمر والنهي وعلم الأسماء والصفات والتوحيد وعلم المعاد واليوم الآخر والله أعلم 
انتهى كلامه رحمه الله 
فآل الأمر إلى العلم والتوحيد أيها الحبيب
فأول مراتب اليقين العلم والتوحيد
فأين اليقين الذي تدندن حوله يا خلوصي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كما يقول إخواننا المصريون:
اعمل معروف لا تستدل بالكلام ده ثاني :Smile:

----------


## خلوصي

كنت لا أنوي الرد على أخينا العنابي لما سبق مني الوعد بذلك لأسباب مر ذكرها في غير هذا الموضع بسبب أسلوبه و محتوى كلامه .... 
و لكن الضرورة ... و آخر مرة !!

أولا هذا الكلام المقتبس أخذته هكذا منكتاب يحكي عن اليقين لا علاقة له بالأحباب ..
ثانيا : أنزلته على " عقائد العجائز " الذين لا يعرفون كل ما تدندنون حوله مطلقين القول فيه عن قيود العوام ... و هم أحبتي .. و هم جمهور جماهير الأمة .
ثالثا : إن الإمام القيم إنما يتكلم إن تكلم بهذا التفصيل و الاصطلاحات عن ذلك السياق الذي يستدعي هذا مما تعلمون من الردود العلمية بين العلماء ...


و إذا أردت مثل هذا التفصيل " العلمي " غير العلمي عندي في سياقي فاعذرني أن أحيلك ... لأن وضعي الآن وضع مرتحل ..
ابحث إن شئت عن الموسوعة التبليغية للشيخ مجدي أبو عريش صاحب الموسوعة السلفية ....
ثم انظر قول الشيخ محمد التويجري مدير مركز الجاليات بالقصيم و صاحب كتاب فقه القلوب في 3 مجلدات و الذي يخرج سنويا و الذي لما سئل عن التبليغ استغفر الله من شر نفسه !!!!  .... قوله في هذه التفاصيل " العلمية " غير العلمية عندي في سياقي .... و علاقة ذلك بجهد التبليغ !!!

----------


## خلوصي

بقلم فضيلة الشيخ / محمد ابراهيم التويجري
رئيس قسم الجاليات في رابطة العالم الاسلامي
نقلا عن الشيخ / مجدي أبو عريش 


منذ أربع سنوات والعالم الأخ محمد بن ابراهيم التويجري (وهو رئيس قسم الجاليات في رابطة العالم الاسلامي) يحضر مؤتمر رايوند كل سنة, وهذه السنة الماضية خرج معهم اربعين يوما, فيجد من الفكر الطيب والايمان المبارك والمفاهيم العميقة خيرا كثيرا, فيقول متعجبا ومؤيدا:
" ان جهد الاقدام هو باب النور للعلم والايمان, فنور العلم والايمان انما يتحصل عليه هاهنا, وجهد الاقلام انما هو مقدمة مساعدة لجهد الاقدام, والعلم نور, وانما يؤتى لأهل المجاهدة العاملين كما قال الامام الشافعي: (رحمة الله عليه): شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظي... والله تعالى يقول: (( والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا )).

لقد درست التفسير ثلاث مرات والحمد لله تعالى, وختمت القرآن مئات المرات ولله الحمد سبحانه, ولكن الآن أفهم منه - في ميدان الدعوة – ما لم اكن افهمه من قبل... في بيئة التضحية في المساجد, بل اظن نفسي أنني ما كنت فهمته على الحقيقة, حقيقة الهداية والتضحية, الآن أعيد دراسة التفسير وأتدبره من جديد فأرى العجب من الفتح في الفهم والاستنباط, ولا عجب فهو الفرق بين العلم النظري والميدان العملي, بين المعلومات والمعمولات,
 حسبي الله من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان,
ومن شر سائر الاحوال المخالفة لما يحبه الله تعالى ويرضاه. 
ولو دونتُ أو اشرتُ الى بعض هذه المفاهيم والاستنباطات في التفسير والفقه والاعتقاد وفقه الدعوة لطال ذلك, والاشارة اليه تكفي والله الكافي الشافي سبحانه.

لقد وجدت توحيد العبودية (الألوهية) يتكرر في كلامهم كثيرا, فلا يكاد يخلو منه كلامهم في البيانات, والتعليمات للخارجين والعائدين وبألفاظ مختلفة:
(لا معبود في الوجود الا الله), (لا معبود بحق الا الله تعالى),(الله سبحانه هو المعبود, لا معبود غيره), (الله سبحانه هو المسجود له, لا مسجود له غيره), (كل شيء نسأله من الله تعالى بالدعاء وفي الصلاة), (نتعلم قضاء حوائجنا في الصلاة, فقد كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) اذا حزبه أمر فزع الى الصلاة), (الله سبحانه هو المقصود وهو المطلوب), (نتوجه الى الله تعالى في كل حال, فبيده وحده سبحانه خزائن كل شيء), (نستفيد من خزائن الله تعالى) .

ولقد وجدتهم يتكلمون في الصفات, ويذكرون صفات زائدة على الصفات العقلية التي يؤمن بها الاشاعرة والماتريدية مثل (صفة العلو), و(صفتي الغضب والرضى), و(صفة الرحمة), و(صفة الفرح), وهذه ليست فقط في البيانات بل في أصول الدعوة هنا في (رايوند) فيما يسمى (الهدايات) التي تعطى للدعاة في أصول الدعوة قبل خروجهم للدعوة وبعد رجوعهم من دعوتهم .

بل وجدتهم يربطون شعب الايمان الستة أو الصفات الستة يربطونها بتوحيد العبودية, فيقولون:
الصفة الاولى: (اليقين بالله تعالى) المتمثل بالكلمة الطيبة " شهادة أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله"... اقرار بالعبودية.
الصفة الثانية: (الصلاة ذات الخشوع والخضوع)... لاظهار العبودية.
الصفة الثالثة: (العلم مع الذكر)... لتصحيح العبودية.
الصفة الرابعة: (اكرام المسلم وحسن الخلق)... لتقوية العبودية .
الصفة الخامسة: ( تحصيح النية واخلاصها لله تعالى)... لقبول العبودية.
الصفة السادسة: (الدعوة الى الله والخروج في سبيله)... لنشر العبودية.

بل وجدتهم اكثر الناس حثا على اليقين بالله تعالى وبمعيته السمعية والبصرية والعلمية, وقلما يوجد احد يدعو ويربط الناس بخالقهم ايمانا وحبا وتعظيما ورغبة ورهبة مثلهم, أي والله,
 وقد خبرنا الذي عندنا – كسلفيين – وعند غيرنا من الدعاة... هذا فضل الله عليهم لا نحسدهم عليه, فرحم الله من رأى حقا فأقر به فرحا باصابة أخيه للحق,

 ورحم الله من رأى فضلا فأقر به متواضعا للحق وللخلق, ان الله سبحانه وتعالى هو صاحب الفضل ومعطيه ومسديه سبحانه. 
ولقد تعلمنا من القرآن وأسلوبه, ومن كلام العلماء الربانيين ان توحيد العبودية انما يبنى على هذه المعرفة الربانية (ويسمى توحيد المعرفة والاثبات), وهي معرفة الله تعالى بربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وأنعمه سبحانه وتعالى, فعلى قدر هذه المعرفة تكون العبادة والتوجه والقصد لله سبحانه وتعالى.

ولقد يوجد بينهم من يتبنى رأي التأويل او التفويض لمعاني الصفات, لكن بصفة فردية فانه درس هذا المذهب وتعلمه, ولكنه لا يدعو أو يربي عليه, ولا يجعله منهجا للدعوة لا هو ولا غيره, وذلك ان الدعوة الايمانية التربوية والتي تسمى ( بدعوة الايمان واليقين) هي ثمرة الاعتقاد الغيبي, وثمرة التوحيد الالهي وملخصها ان نقول:

1- ان جميع الفوز والفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة هو فقط بيد الله تعالى, والفوز والفلاح يشمل قضاء الحاجات, وتفريج الكربات, والطمأنينة والسعادة, والعزة, والرفعة في الدنيا والآخرة.

2- ان الله تعالى بيده وحده خزائن كل شيء... خزائن المحسوسات, وخزائن المعنويات كالرحمة والهداية ونحوها.

3- ان الله تعالى خالق الاشياء وخالق الاحوال وخالق صفاتها.

4- انه تعالى يفعل ما يشاء بقدرته ولا يحتاج لاحد من خلقه... لا يحتاج الى قدرتهم, ولا يحتاج الى طاعتهم, وانه سبحانه هو الصمد الذي تصمد الخلائق كلها اليه في حاجاتها.

5- وثمرة ذلك: كيف نستفيد من خزائن الله تعالى؟ وكيف نتيقن بصفات الله سبحانه ؟ وكيف نستيقن بوعد الله تعالى ووعيده ؟
قال تعالى:{ يدبر الأمر يفصل الآيات لعلكم بلقاء ربكم توقنون} (2-الرعد), ويقول تعالى:{ وكذلك نري ابراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين} (75- الأنعام), وقال تعالى:{ وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لمّا صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون} ( 24- السجدة) .

وان هذه الدعوة الايمانية – والتي أشبهها بمدرسة الامام ابن القيم (رحمه الله تعالى) – لا يمكن ان تقوم الا على الصفات الالهية واثباتها لله سبحانه وتعالى من غير تعطيل (سواء كان التعطيل تأويلا او تفويضا) والله المستعان.

بل زبدة دعوتهم وجهدهم وخروجهم وتضحياتهم وهدفهم الصريح ومقصدهم الواضح يعبرون عنه بصيغة السؤال والجواب هكذا:
ما هو مقصد هذا الجهد ؟ وماذا نريد من الناس في هذا الجهد ؟

مقصد هذا الجهد ان يقوم المسلم بأوامر الله تعالى في كل مكان, في كل زمان, في كل حال, ولا سبيل الى ذلك الا عن طريق جهد ودعوة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) .

ووجدنا من السهل النصح والتأثير على هؤلاء الاشياخ والافراد من الدعاة, لحسن خلقهم وطيب سجيتهم وكثرة تواضعهم واخلاصهم, خاصة من يأتيهم بالمحبة والحكمة, فانه يجد باب القبول فيهم مفتوحا على مصراعيه. 
وهي حكمة مشايخنا الكبار الذين نصحونا بمشاركتهم ونصحهم والاستفادة من جهدهم وخبرتهم وتضحياتهم,
تعاونا شرعيا يبني ولا يهدم, ويؤلف ولا يفرق, ويصلح ولا يفسد, ويجدد ولا يبلي, ويوضح ولا يلبس... وبمثل هذا التعاون الشرعي نختصر الطريق على أمتنا المسلمة في نصرة الدين واستئنافها حياتها الاسلامية من جديد .


فيا سادتي و إخواني :
و الله ما أسهل علي أن آتي بهذه النقولات من اشخاص كانوا معادين ثم استبصروا 
و ما أسهل أن آتي بقصص بالمئات مدهشة عجيبة خارقة 

و لكن كنت أتمنى التباحث الموضوعي ... حو

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

لم أفهم يا خلوصي

سابقا زهدت في العلم والتوحيد وعلم الأسماء والصفات

والآن تأتينا بكلام قيه أن جماعة التبيلغ يعتنون عناية خاصة بالأسماء والصفات

وهذا النقل الأخير تمام عشرة على عشرة

فإن كنت تتبناه وتنكر على من خالفه فهنيئا لك

لكن


كيف ستتبرأ من كلامك السابق!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

((وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله))

----------


## ابومعاذ

لله درك ياخلوصي اكمل يارعاك الله

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

الدعوة إلى الله على غير بصيرة


أ*-       في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر الهجري قام كل من حسن البنا في مصر ومحمد إلياس في الهند بتأسيس جماعة للدّعوة إلى الله سماها الأول: (الإخوان المسلمون) وسُمِّيت الثانية (جماعة التبليغ) ولم يُغْنِ عنهما حسن القصد  وسمو الهدف؛ فوقع كل منهما في مخالفة شرع الله:

1)       لم تُبْنَ دعوتهما على بصيرة من كتاب الله ولا قدوة من سنة نبيه صلى اله عليه وسلم وقد قال تعالى: {قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي} [يوسف: 108].

2)       زادتا فِرَق المسلمين وجماعاتهم وأحزابهم وخرجتا بذلك عن جماعة المسلمين الواحدة (بالاسم والمنهج والأمير والشعار) و"يد الله على الجماعة".

3)       دخلتا في الثنتين وسبعين فرقة (في النار) كما أفتى بذلك الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أثناء شرحه المنْتَقى في الطائف قبل وفاته بعامين (النصيحة لسعيد بن هليل العمر ص 10 -11) وكما أفتى بذلك الشيخ د. صالح الفوزان حفظه الله (الأجوبة المفيدة لجمال بن فريحان الحارثي ص 35).

4)       أفتت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء برقم 1674 في 7/10/1397 بتحريم هذا التفرّق وأنه (مما نهى الله عنه وذم من أحدثه أو تابع أهله وتوعد فاعليه بالعذاب العظيم). قال الله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ} [الأنعام: 159].

5)       وأفتى بتحريم التفريق الشيخ د. صالح الفوزان، والشيخ ابن عثيمين، والشيخ الأباني، والشيخ د. بكر أبو زيد في كتابه (حكم الانتماء إلى الفِرَق والجماعات والأحزاب الإسلامية) وتفصيل ذلك في كتاب (الجماعات الإسلامية بين العاطفة والتّعقُّل لسعود بن ملوح العنزي ص 103 – 112)، ولو سُمِّي هذا التفرق تجمعاً أو جماعة أو حزباً أو طائفة.

6)       وبقيت جماعة التبليغ على سنّة محمد إلياس حتى اليوم، وتفرقت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى فِرَق: جماعة المسلمين (التكفير والهجرة)، حزب التحرير، حزب الجهاد الإسلامي، البنّائين، القطبيين، السّروريّين، جبهة الإنقاذ في الجزائر، حماس في فلسطين، الجماعة الإسلامية في لبنان وغيرها، بعضها على ارتباط صريح بالجماعة المبتدعة الأم وبعضها منفصل عنها ظاهراً أو باطناً.

ب*-     كلا المؤسِّسَيْن رحمهما الله نشأ على التصوف؛ تربى في أحضانه، وبايع عليه، وتعلق به، ولم يُعلِن مفارقته حتى فارق حياته، ولكنه لم يُعْلِن وجوب الالتزام به.

ت*-     وكلا المؤسِّسَيْن خالف منهاج النبوة في الدعوة إلى الله منذ بعث الله نوحاً عليه السلام بقوله تعالى: {يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ} [الأعراف: 59] وقفّى الله على أثره بجميع رسله لا يتغير أساس دعوتهم مهما تغير الزمان والمكان والحال. ومع أن المؤسِّسَيْن وُلِدا وعاشا وماتا بين أوثان المقامات والمزارات والأضرحة (وهي على قواعد أوثان قوم نوح وقوم محمد ومن بينهما) فلم يجعل أي منهما للأمر بإفراد الله بالعبادة ولا النهي عن الإشراك به في عبادته مكاناً في منهاجهما العملي. مع أن البنا نهى عن الإسراف في القهوة والشاي، وأن إلياس أمر بالنوم على الجَنْب بعد ركعتي الفجر؛ فانشغلا وأشغلا الناس بالمهم عن الأهم، وهو منكر.

ث*-     وكلا المؤسِّسَيْن خالف منهاج النبوة في الدعوة إلى الله فتجنب النهي عن منكر الابتداع في الدين؛ منكر التقرب إلى الله بشرع ما لم يأذن به الله، منكر التقديم بين يدي الله ورسوله، بل منكر إشراك غير الله معه في دعائه وعبادته، وهو أعظم الظلم وأشنع الابتداع وأكبر الموبقات، وهو الشرك الأكبر الذي لا يغفر الله لمن مات عليه وإن شاء المغفرة للزاني وشارب الخمر وغيرهما ممن على كبيرة دون الشرك كما قال تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا} [النساء: 48] وفي الآية الأخرى من سورة النساء: {وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا} [النساء: 116].

ج*-      وبمخالفة هاتين الفرقتين شرع الله وسنة رسوله في الدعوة إلى دينه وخروجهما عن الجماعة والولاية وعن منهاج النبوة في أهمّ وأخصّ وظائف النبوة والرسالة (الدعوة والتبليغ) فإنهما (وأمثالهما) مشاقّتان للرسول من بعد ما تبين لهما الهدى ومتّبعتان غير سبيل المؤمنين، بل هما حاكمتان بغير ما أنزل الله مختارتان لغير ما قضى الله ورسوله من أمر الدعوة.

(كيف يعامل مقترف هذه المعصية)؟

أ*-                 أفتى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله بما يلي:

(الواجب على المسلم توضيح الحقيقة ومناقشة كل جماعة، ونصح الجميع بأن يسيروا في الخط الذي رسمه الله لعباده ودعا إليه نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومن تجاوز هذا أو استمر في عناده فإن الواجب التشهير به والتحذير منه ممن عرف الحقيقة, حتى يتجنب الناس طريقهم وحتى لا يدخل معهم من لا يعرف حقيقة أمرهم فيضلوه ويصرفوه عن الطريق المستقيم الذي أمرنا الله باتباعه في قوله تعالى: {وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ} ومما لا شك فيه أن كثرة الفرق والجماعات في البلد المسلم مما يحرص عليه الشيطان أولاً، وأعداء الإسلام من الإنس ثانياً) مجموع فتاوى ابن باز جـ 5 ص 202 – 204.

ب*-     كنت أرى من وجهة تنظيمية أن مجرد قرار منعهما لن يضمن استئصال شرّهما وفسادهما، والذي حدث أن جماعة التبليغ تحولت عن المساجد إلى البيوت وعن الاجتماعات الظاهرة في الداخل إلى الاجتماعات في الخارج، أما جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الممنوعة أصلاً فقد اغتصبت المؤسسات العامة والخاصة: المنابر يوم الجمعة، المدارس، جمعيات الإغاثة، الندوة العالمية للشباب، مجلة الأسرة (الوقف الإسلامي)، الرحلات المدرسية، جمعيات تحفيظ القرآن الكريم، المسابقات، المهرجانات ومعارض الكتاب وأي شئ يوصف بالإسلامي.

ت*-     وكنت أرى أن يبقى مَنْع تعدد الفرق والجماعات والأحزاب وَفْق شرع الله، ويعالج وجود هذه الفِرَق (التبليغ والإخوان خاصة) فعلاً بتأمير أحد العلماء أو كبار طلاب العلم الشرعي عليهم وبالتالي: تصحيح مناهجهم حتى تتحِدَ في منهاج النبوة، وقَطْع اتصالهم بقياداتهم في الخارج مصدر فسادهم، وإبطال حجتهم المفتراة التي تعينهم على جذب العامة: بأن الدولة تمنع الدعوة إلى الله.

وهذه الدولة بفضل الله قامت في مراحلها الثلاث في القرون الثلاثة الأخيرة على الدعوة إلى الله على بصيرة وجددت الدين في كل مرحلة بالعودة إلى ما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهي ميزة لم ينافسها فيها أحد من دول المسلمين منذ القرون المفضلة، ومع ضيقي بكثرة الأنظمة وكثرة الادارات والوزارات وكثرة الموظفين، فإني أرجو الله أن يوفق ولاة الأمر لانشاء وزارة للدعوة إلى الله تضم إدارات الدعوة في الداخل والخارج، وهيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ونحوها.

وتتولى الإشراف الفعلي (لا النظري أو الاسمي وحده) على النشاط التطوعي والتعاوني بمختلف عناوينه وأسمائه ومظلاته، بهدف إخضاع الجميع لمنهاج النبوة.

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومتبعي سنته.

سعد الحصين

عيد الفطر المبارك

1427 هـ

من: سعد الحصين .. إلى: من يراه من الراغبين في معرفة الحق نصر الله بهم دينه

هذا رأيي في دعوة جماعة التبليغ وجماعة الإخوان هدانا الله وإياهم منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة لم يتغير، ولكن بعض التبليغيين هداهم الله يدعي أن زيارتي للشيخ راشد الحقان والشيخ مانع معجب في الكويت تعني تغييراً في رأيي، وزيارتي لهما إنما كانت رداً لزياراتهما المتكررة لي، وأنا أرى أن على الداعي إلى الله على منهاج النبوة زيارة الجميع، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزور اليهودي ويعامله بالحسنى دعوة بل بيعاً وشراء حتى مات.

والله الموفق. يوم الثلاثاء 25/3/1428 هـ

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الرزاق،
المشكلة أن القوم يخاطبون روادا للملتقى أكثرهم من طلبة العلم وقلة هم من العوام لكنهم مع ذلك يريدون طلب العلم، ثم هم بعد ذلك تهربا يقولون:



> أنزلته على " عقائد العجائز " الذين لا يعرفون كل ما تدندنون حوله مطلقين القول فيه عن قيود العوام ... و هم أحبتي .. و هم جمهور جماهير الأمة


فبالله عليك! كم من عجوز ترى هذا الملتقى أم تسمع به أصلا
كفانا تلاعبا وتهربا من الحقائق
"تركتكم  على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك"
ديننا دين وضوح وحجة وبرهان

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

أيها المباركون 
سلام الله عليكم 
أدهشني ذلك الكم الهائل من الردود .....
هل لي ان أعرف محل النزاع بينكم جميعا ؟

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

وفيك بارك اخي الكريم العنابي,أقوال علماء السنة في جماعة التبليغ ـ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه.
أما بعد:
فقد وصلت إليّ أوراق تتضمن كلاماً للعلامتين السلفيين الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين يقوم بعض جماعة التبليغ 
بنشره وترويجه بين الجهال ومن لا يعرف حقيقة منهجهم الباطل وعقائدهم الفاسدة.
والواقع أن في كلام الشيخين ما يدينهم، فكلام الشيخ ابن باز مبني على تقرير من رجل تبليغي أو متعاطف معهم حكى
للشيخ ابن باز خلاف ما هم عليه وصورهم له على غير صورتهم الحقيقية، يؤكـد ما نقولـه قـول الشيـخ ابن بـاز -رحمه الله-:
" ولا شك أن الناس في حاجة شديدة إلى مثل هذه اللقاءات الطيبة المجموعة على التذكير بالله والدعوة إلى التمسك بالإسلام وتطبيق تعاليمه وتجريد التوحيد من البدع والخرافات..." [ انظر فتواه ذات الرقم (1007) بتأريخ 17/8/1407هـ والتي يقوم بنشرها الآن جماعة التبليغ].
فهذا يوحي أن صاحب التقرير قد ذكر في تقريره أن هذه الجماعة تدعو إلى التمسك بالإسلام وتطبيق تعاليمه وجريد 
التوحيد له من البدع والخرافات.
فبسبب ذلك مدحهم الشيخ.
ولو قال فيهم صاحب التقرير كلمة الحق وصورهم على حقيقتهم وبين حقيقة منهجهم الفاسد؛ لما رأينا من الإمام 
ابن باز السلفي الموحد إلا الطعن فيهم والتحذير منهم ومن بدعهم، كما فعل ذلك في آخر فتاواه فيهم المرفقة بهذا.
وفي كلام العلامة ابن عثيمين ما يدينهم، انظر إلى قوله الآتي:
" ملاحظة: إذا كان الاختلاف في مسائل العقائد فيجب أن تصحح وما كان على خلاف مذهب السلف فإنّه يجب إنكاره والتحذير ممن يسلك ما يخالف مذهب السلف في هذا الباب " [ انظر فتاوى ابن عثيمين (2/939-944)، كما في
الأوراق التي ينشرها جماعة التبليغ الآن ] .
ولا شك أن الاختلاف بين السلفيين أهل السنّة والتوحيد وبين جماعة التبليغ اختلاف شديد وعميق في العقيدة والمنهج.
فهم ماتريدية معطّلة لصفات الله، وصوفية في العبادة والسلوك يبايعون على أربع طرق صوفية مغرقة في الضلال ومن
ذلك أن هذه الطرق تقوم على الحلول ووحدة الوجود والشرك بالقبور وغير ذلك من الضلالات.
وهذا قطعاً لا يعرفه عنهم العلامة ابن عثيمين ولو عرف ذلك عنهم لأدانهم بالضلال ولحذر منهم أشد التحذير، ولسلك 
معهم المسلك السلفي كما فعل شيخاه الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم والإمام ابن باز.
وكما فعل الشيخ الألباني والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي والشيخ الفوزان والشيخ حمود التويجري والشيخ تقي الدين
الهلالي والشيخ سعد الحصين والشيخ سيف الرحمن والشيخ محمد أسلم ولهؤلاء مؤلفات عظيمة تبين ضلال جماعة التبليغ وخطورة ما هم عليه من العقائد والمنهج الضال فليرجع طالب الحق إليها، وقد رجع عبد الرحمن المصري عما كتبه في الثناء على جماعة التبليغ واعترف بخطئه عندي.
وأما يوسف الملاحي فهو ممن عاشرهم سنين طويلة، ثم كتب فيهم كتاباً يبين فيه ضلالهم وفساد عقائدهم ثم مع الأسف الشديد تراجع عن الحق والحقيقة وكتب فيهم كتابه الأخير، وكتابه الأول يدينه، وما كتبه فيهم علماء المنهج يدحض باطله، والقاعدة العظيمة: الجرح مقدم على التعديل، تبطل كل مدح من أي قائل لو كان التبليغيون يلتزمون القواعد الإسلامية الصحيحة ويسلكون مسالك أهل العلم والنصح للإسلام والمسلمين.

كتبه :

ربيع بن هادي المدخلي
في 29 / محرم / 1421هـ

آخر فتوى للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سئل سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - عن جماعة التبليغ فقال السائل:
نسمع يا سماحة الشيخ عن جماعة التبليغ وما تقوم به من دعوة، فهل تنصحني بالانخراط في هذه الجماعة، أرجو توجيهي ونصحي، وأعظم الله مثوبتكم؟

فأجاب الشيخ بقوله:
(( كل من دعا إلى الله فهو مبلغ (( بلغوا عني ولو آية )) ، لكن جماعة التبليغ المعروفة الهندية عندهم خرافات، عندهم بعض البدع والشركيات، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم، إلا إنسان عنده علم يخرج لينكر عليهم ويعلمهم.
أما إذا خرج يتابعهم، لا.
لأن عندهم خرافات وعندهم غلط، عندهم نقص في العلم، لكن إذا كان جماعة تبليغ غيرهم أهل بصيرة وأهل علم يخرج معهم للدعوة إلى الله.
أو إنسان عنده علم وبصيرة يخرج معهم للتبصير والإنكار والتوجيه إلى الخير وتعليمهم حتى يتركوا المذهب الباطل، ويعتنقوا مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة)).أهـ
[[ فليستفد جماعة التبليغ ومن يتعاطف معهم من هذه الفتوى المبنية على واقعهم وعقائدهم ومناهجهم ومؤلفات أئمتهم الذين يقلدونهم ]].
[فرغت من شريط بعنوان (فتوى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز على جماعة التبليغ) وقد صدرت هذه الفتوى في الطائف قبل حوالي سنتين من وفاة الشيخ وفيها دحض لتلبيسات جماعة التبليغ بكلام قديم صدر من الشيخ قبل أن يظهر له حقيقة حالهم ومنهجهم ] .

جماعة التبليغ والأخوان من الثنتين والسبعين فرقة



سئل سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله تعالى -:

أحسن الله إليك، حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في افتراق الأمم: قوله: (( ستفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة إلا واحدة )).
فهل جماعة التبليغ على ما عندهم من شركيات وبدع.
وجماعة الأخوان المسلمين على ما عندهم من تحزب وشق العصا على ولاة الأمور وعدم السمع والطاعة.
هل هاتين الفرقتين تدخل...؟

فأجاب - غفر الله تعالى له وتغمده بواسع رحمته -:
تدخل في الثنتـين والسبعين، من خالف عقيدة أهل السنة دخل في الثنتين والسبعين، المراد بقوله ( أمتي ) أي: أمة الإجابة، أي: استجابوا له وأظهروا اتباعهم له، ثلاث وسبعين فرقة: الناجية السليمة التي اتبعته واستقامة على دينه، واثنتان وسبعون فرقة فيهم الكافر وفيهم العاصي وفيهم المبتدع أقسام.

فقال السائل: يعني: هاتين الفرقتين من ضمن الثنتين والسبعين؟

فأجاب:
نعم، من ضمن الثنتين والسبعين والمرجئة وغيرهم، المرجئة والخوارج بعض أهل العلم يرى الخوارج من الكفار خارجين، لكن داخلين في عموم الثنتين والسبعين.

[ ضمن دروسه في شرح المنتقى في الطائف وهي في شريط مسجّل وهي قبل وفاته -رحمه الله- بسنتين أو أقل ]

حكم الخروج مع جماعة التبليغ



سئل سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله -: 
خرجت مع جماعة التبليغ للهند وباكستان، وكنا نجتمع ونصلي في مساجد يوجد بها قبور وسمعت أن الصلاة في المسجد الذي يوجد فيه قبر باطلة، فما رأيكم في صلاتي، وهل أعيدها؟ وما حكم الخروج معهم لهذه الأماكن؟
الجواب:

بسم الله والحمد لله، أما بعد:
فإن جماعة التبليغ ليس عندهم بصيرة في مسائل العقيدة فلا يجوز الخروج معهم إلا لمن لديه علم وبصيرة بالعقيدة الصحيحة التي عليها أهل السنّة والجماعة حتى يرشدهم وينصحهم ويتعاون معهم على الخير لأنهم نشيطون في عملهم لكنهم يحتاجون إلى المزيد من العلم وإلى من يبصرهم من علماء التوحيد والسنَّة، رزق الله الجميع الفقه في الدين والثبات عليه، أما الصلاة في المساجد التي فيها القبور فلا تصـح والواجـب عليـك إعـادة مـا صليـت فيها لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد )) متفق على صحته.
وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- :(( ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك )) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.
والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
[ فتوى بتاريخ 2/11/1414هـ ]

حول قول الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - : فلا يجوز الخروج معهم إلا لمن لديه علم وبصيرة بالعقيدة الصحيحة التي عليها أهل السنَّة والجماعة حتى يرشدهم وينصحهم ويتعاون معهم على الخير.
أقول: 
رحم الله الشيخ فلو كانوا يقبلون النصائح والتوجيه من أهل العلم لما كان هناك حرج في الخروج معهم لكن الواقع المؤكد أنهم لا يقبلون نصحاً ولا يرجعون عن باطلهم لشدة تعصبهم واتّباعهم لأهوائهم.
ولو كانوا يقبلون نصائح العلماء لتركوا منهجهم الباطل وسلكوا سبيل أهل التوحيد والسنّة.
وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا يجوز الخروج معهم كما هو منهج السلف الصالح القائم على الكتاب والسنة في التحذير من أهل البدع ومن مخالطتهم ومجالستهم؛ لأن في ذلك تكثيراً لسوادهم ومساعدة وقوة في نشر ضلالهم وذلك غشٌ للإسلام والمسلمين وتغريرٌ بهم وتعاونٌ معهم على الإثم والعدوان.
لا سيما وهم يبايعون على أربع طرق صوفية فيها الحلول ووحدة الوجود والشرك والبدع.








فــــتوى الشيـــــخ العـــلامــــــ  ـة

محــــمد بن إبراهيــــم آل الشـــــيخ
في التحذيــــر مـــن جماعـــة التبليـــــغ


من محمد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير خالد بن سعود رئيس الديوان الملكي الموقر، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
فقد تلقيت خطاب سموكم ( رقم36/4/5-د في 21/1/1382هـ ) وما برفقه، وهو الالتماس المرفوع إلى مقام حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظّم من محمد عبد الحامد القادري وشاه أحمد نوراني وعبد السلام القادري وسعود أحمد دهلوي حول طلبهم المساعدة في مشروع جمعيتهم التي سموها ((كلية الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلاميّة))، وكذلك الكتيبات المرفوعة ضمن رسالتهم وأعرض لسموكم أن هذه الجمعية لا خير فيها؛ فإنها جمعية بدعة وضلالة، وبقراءة الكتيبات المرفقة بخطابهم؛ وجدناها تشتمل على الضلال والبدعة والدعوة إلى عبادة القبور والشرك، الأمر الذي لا يسع السكوت عنه، ولذا فسنقوم إن شاء الله بالرد عليها بما يكشف ضلالها ويدفع باطلها، ونسأل الله أن ينصر دينه ويعلي كلمته والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله)) 
[ ص- م - 405 في 29/1/1382هـ] .
[ راجع كتاب القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ للشيخ حمود التويجري (ص:289) ]

فتوى الشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني

عن جماعة التبليغ


سئل - رحمه الله تعالى- :
ما رأيكم في جماعة التبليغ: هل يجوز لطالب العلم أو غيره أن يخرج معهم بدعوى الدعوة إلى الله؟

فأجاب: جماعة التبليغ لا تقوم على منهج كتاب الله وسنَّة رسوله عليه السلام وما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح.
وإذا كان الأمر كذلك؛ فلا يجوز الخروج معهم؛ لأنه ينافي منهجنا في تبليغنا لمنهج السلف الصالح.
ففي سبيل الدعوة إلى الله يخرج العالِم، أما الذين يخرجون معهم فهؤلاء واجبهم أن يلزموا بلادهم وأن يتدارسوا العلم في مساجدهم، حتى يتخرج منهم علماء يقومون بدورهم في الدعوة إلى الله.
وما دام الأمر كذلك فعلى طالب العلم إذن أن يدعو هؤلاء في عقر دارهم، إلى تعلم الكتاب والسنَّة ودعوة الناس إليها.
وهم - أي جماعة التبليغ - لا يعنون بالدعوة إلى الكتاب والسنَّة كمبدأ عام؛ بل إنهم يعتبرون هذه الدعوة مفرقة، ولذلك فهم أشبه ما يكونون بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
فهم يقولون إن دعوتهم قائمة على الكتاب والسنَّة، ولكون هذا مجرد كلام، فهم لا عقيدة تجمعهم، فهذا ماتريدي، وهذا أشعري، وهذا صوفي، وهذا لا مذهب له.
ذلك لأن دعوتهم قائمة على مبدأ: كتّل جمّع ثمّ ثقّف، والحقيقة أنه لا ثقافة عندهم، فقد مرّ عليهم أكثر من نصف قرن من الزمان ما نبغ فيهم عالم.
وأما نحن فنقول: ثقّف ثمّ جمّع، حتى يكون التجميع على أساس مبدأ لا خلاف فيه.
فدعوة جماعة التبليغ صوفيّة عصريّة، تدعو إلى الأخلاق، أما إصلاح عقائد المجتمع؛ فهم لا يحركون ساكناً؛ لأن هذا - بزعمهم- يفرق.
وقد جرت بين الأخ سعد الحصين وبين رئيس جماعة التبليغ في الهند أو في باكستان مراسلات، تبيّن منها أنّهم يقرون التوسل والاستغاثة وأشياء كثيرة من هذا القبيل، ويطلبون من أفرادهم أن يبايعوا على أربع طرق، منها الطريقة النقشبنديّة، فكل تبليغي ينبغي أن يبايع على هذا الأساس.
وقد يسأل سائل: أن هذه الجماعة عاد بسبب جهود أفرادها الكثير من الناس إلى الله، بل وربما أسلم على أيديهم أناس من غير المسلمين، أفليس هذا كافياً في جواز الخروج معهم والمشاركة فيما يدعون إليه؟
فنقول: إن هذه الكلمات نعرفها ونسمعها كثيراً ونعرفها من الصوفيّة !!.
فمثلاً يكون هناك شيخ عقيدته فاسدة ولا يعرف شيئاً من السنّة، بل ويأكل اموال الناس بالباطل ...، ومع ذلك فكثير من الفساق يتوبون على يديه...!
فكل جماعة تدعو إلى خير لابد أن يكون لهم تبع ولكن نحن ننظر إلى الصميم، إلى ماذا يدعون؟ هل يدعون إلى اتباع كتاب الله وحديث الرسول - عليه السلام- وعقيدة السلف الصالح، وعدم التعصب للمذاهب، واتباع السنَّة حيثما كانت ومع من كانت؟!.
فجماعة التبيلغ ليس لهم منهج علمي، وإنما منهجهم حسب المكان الذي يوجدون فيه، فهم يتلونون بكل لون.
[ تراجع الفتاوى الإماراتية للألباني س (73) ص (38)] 









فتوى الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي

سئل الشيخ - رحمه الله -: عن خروج جماعة التبليغ لتذكير الناس بعظمة الله؟

فقال الشيخ: (( الواقع أنّهم مبتدعة محرّفون وأصحاب طرق قادرية وغيرهم، وخروجهم ليس في سبيل الله، ولكنه في سبيل إلياس، هم لا يدعون إلى الكتاب والسنَّة ولكن يدعون إلى إلياس شيخهم في بنجلاديش.
أما الخروج بقصد الدعوة إلى الله فهو خروج في سبيل الله وليس هذا هو خروج جماعة التبليغ.
وأنا أعرف التبليغ من زمان قديم، وهم المبتدعة في أي مكان كانوا هم في مصر، وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية، وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس )) .
[ فتاوى ورسائل سماحة الشيخ/ عبد الرزاق عفيفي (1/174) ]



فتوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان 


سئل فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان: 

ماذا تقول بمن يخرجون إلى خارج المملكة للدعوة وهم لم يطلبوا العلم أبداً، يحثون على ذلك ويرددون شعارات غريبة ويدّعون أن من يخرج في سبيل الله للدعوة سيلهمه الله، ويدّعون أن العلم ليس شرطاً أساسياً.
وأنت تعلم أن الخارج إلى خارج المملكة سيجد مذاهب وديانات وأسئلة توجه إلى الداعي.
ألا ترى يا فضيلة الشيخ أن الخارج في سبيل الله لابد أن يكون معه سلاح لكي يواجه الناس وخاصة في شرق آسيا يحاربون مجدد الدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؟ أرجو الإجابة على سؤالي لكي تعم الفائدة.

الجواب:
الخروج في سبيل الله ليس هو الخروج الذي يعنونه الآن.
الخروج في سبيل الله هو الخروج للغزو، أما ما يسمونه الآن بالخروج فهذا بدعة لم يرد عن السلف.
وخروج الإنسان يدعو إلى الله غير متقيد في أيام معينة بل يدعو إلى الله حسب إمكانيته ومقدرته، بدون أن يتقيد بجماعة أو يتقيد بأربعين يوماً أو أقل أو أكثر.
وكذلك مما يجب على الداعية أن يكون ذا علم لا يجوز للإنسان أن يدعو إلى الله وهو جاهل، قال تعالى: { قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة }، أي: على علم لأن الداعية لابد أن يعرف ما يدعو إليه من واجب ومستحب ومحرم ومكروه ويعرف ما هو الشرك والمعصية والكفر والفسوق والعصيان، يعرف درجات الإنكار وكيفيته.
والخروج الذي يشغل عن طلب العلم أمر باطل لأن طلب العلم فريضة وهو لا يحصل إلا بالتعلم لا يحصل بالإلهام، هذا من خرافات الصوفية الضالة، لأن العمل بدون علم ضلال.
والطمع بحصول العلم بدون تعلم وهم خاطئ.
[ من كتاب ثلاث محاضرات في العلم والدعوة ]

كتبه :

ربيع بن هادي المدخلي

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

استمع الى كلام الشيخ سعد الحصين وماحدث معه مع رئيس جماعة التبليغ في الكويت على هذا الرابط

http://www.baserah.com/videos/details/43/1

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

آخر فتاوى العلماء
 في
 فرقة التبليغ
بدر بن علي بن طامي



موقع الإسلام العتيق 
www.islamancient.com





صادف دخولي بعض المجالس كلمة للشيخ نظام اليعقوبي في قناة البحرين ! ، وبين يديه كتاب عنوانه ( جماعة التبليغ ! ) ولم أدرك منه إلا ثلاث دقائق تقريباً ، قرأ فيها كلاماً لشيخنا ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - يثني فيه على جماعة التبليغ وينسب الثناء عليهم فيه إلى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى  ، فأقول :
 أما كلام شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى في ثنائه على فرقة التبليغ بادئ الأمر ، وكذا شيخه الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم فهو ثابت عنهما بلا شك ، ولكنه من قديم قولهما واستقر مذهب الشيخين على إبطال مذهب فرقة التبليغ ، والتحذير منه .
أما شيخ مشايخنا الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم : فقد كتب في مجموع فتاويه (1/267-268 ) رسالة هذا نصّها : ( من محمد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة صاحب السمو الملكي خالد بن سعود رئيس الديوان الملكي الموقّر ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : فقد تلقيت خطاب سموكم رقم (36/4/5- د ) في : (21/1/1382هـ ) ، وما برفقة وهو الالتماس المرفوع إلى مقام حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظّم من محمد عبدالحامد القادري ، وشاه أحمد نوراني ، وعبدالسلام القادري ، وسعود أحمد الدهلوي ، حول طلبهم المساعدة في مشروع جمعيتهم ، التي سمّوها : ( كلية الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلامية ) ، وكذلك الكتيبات المرفوعة ضمن رسالتهم ، وأعرض لسموكم أن هذه الجمعية لا خير فيها ، فإنها جمعية بدعة وضلالة ، وبقراءة الكتيبات المرفقة بخطابهم وجدناها تشتمل على الضلال والبدعة والدعوة إلى عبادة القبور والشرك ، الأمر الذي لا يسع السكوت عنه ، ولذا فسنقوم إن شاء الله بالرد عليها بما يكشف ضلالها ويدفع باطلها ، ونسأل الله أن ينصر دينه ويعلي كلمته ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ( ص - م -405 ، في : 29/1/1382هـ ) .
والفتوى القديمة كانت بتاريخ : 19/5/1373هـ ، ولهذا لم ينشرها الشيخ محمد ابن قاسم في " مجموع الفتاوى " ولشيخنا حمود التويجري كلاماً حسناً في نقض هذا الاحتجاج في كتابه الماتع " القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ " فليراجع .
أما شيخنا الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى : فقد أثنى عليه بادئ الأمر مع التحذير مما عندهم من أخطاء حتى استقرت فتاوى الشيخ من بعد عام 1407 تقريباً على ذمهم والتحذير منهم ، فقد أجاب - وأنا أسمع بمسجد في الطائف عام 1419هـ - عن سؤال هذا نصّه : ( نسمع يا سماحة الشيخ عن جماعة التبليغ وما تقوم به من دعوة ، فهل تنصحني بالانخراط في هذه الجماعة ، أرجو توجيهي ونصحي ، وأعظم الله مثوبتكم ) .
فقال شيخنا : كل من دعا إلى الله فهو مبلغ : ( بلّغوا عنّي ولو آية ) ، لكن جماعة التبليغ المعروفة الهندية عندهم خرافات ، عندهم بعض البدع و الشركيات ، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم ، إلاّ إنسان عنده علم يخرج لينكر عليهم ويعلمهم ، أمّا إذا خرج يتابعهم ، لا ،، لأن عندهم خرافات وعندهم غلط ، عندهم نقص في العلم ، لكن إذا كان جماعة تبليغ غيرهم أهل بصيرة وأهل علم يخرج معهم للدعوة إلى الله أو إنسان عنده علم وبصيرة يخرج معهم للتبصير والإنكار والتوجيه إلى الخير ، وتعليمهم ، حتى يتركوا المذهب الباطل ، ويعتنقوا مذهب أهل السنة . انتهى .
[ والكلام موثق بالصوت في شريط بعنوان :   القول البليغ في ذم جماعة التبليغ ] .
ونشرت مجلة " الدعوة " في عددها 1437 ، وتاريخ : 3 / 11 / 1414 هـ  : فتوى لشيخنا يقول السائل فيها : ( خرجت مع جماعة التبليغ للهند والباكستان ، وكنّا نجتمع ونصلّي في مساجد يوجد بها قبور ، وسمعت أن الصلاة في المسجد الذي يوجد به قبر باطلة ، فما رأيكم في صلاتي ، وهل أعيدها ؟ ، وما حكم الخروج معهم لهذه الأماكن ؟ ).
فأجاب - رحمه الله - : بسم الله والحمد لله : جماعة التبليغ ليس عندهم بصيرة في مسائل العقيدة ، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم إلاّ لمن لديه علم وبصيرة بالعقيدة الصحيحة التي عليها أهل السنة والجماعة حتى يرشدهم وينصحهم ويتعاون معهم على الخير ، لأنهم نشيطون في عملهم ، لكنهم يحتاجون إلى المزيد من العلم وإلى من يبصرهم من علماء التوحيد والسنة ، رزق الله الجميع الفقه في الدين والثبات عليه ، وأمّا الصلاة في المساجد التي فيها القبور فلا تصح ، والواجب عليك إعادة ما صليت فيها ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد ) متفق على صحته ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإنّي أنهاكم عن ذلك ) أخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " ، والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة ، انتهى .
وقال الشيخ في بعض مجالسه : إن ما نشر في " مجلة الدعوة " يعتبر ناسخاً لكل ما قلته في جماعة التبليغ .
وسئل شيخنا - رحمه الله - بمجموعة أسئلة موجهة لهيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية ، برقم (17776) وتاريخ : 18/3/1416هـ ، ومن هذه الأسئلة سؤال هذا نصّه :  ( قرأت لسماحتكم عدّة فتاوى وتحثون عليها طلاّب العلم للخروج مع جماعة التبليغ ، والحمد لله خرجنا معهم واستفدنا الكثير ، ولكن يا شيخي الفاضل رأيت بعض الأعمال لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل : (1) التحلّق في المسجد مل شخصين أو أكثر ، فيتذاكرون العشر السور الأخيرة من القران والمواظبة ، على هذا العمل بهذه الطريقة في كل مرة نخرج فيها ، (2) والاعتكاف يوم الخميس بصفة مستمرة ، (3) تحديد أيام للخروج وهي ثلاثة أيام في الشهر وأربعين يوماً كل سنة وأربعة أشهر في العمر ، (4) والدعاء الجماعي المستمر بعد كل بيان .
فكيف يا شيخي الفاضل إذا خرجت مع هذه الجماعة ، أتعامل مع هذه الأعمال والأفعال التي لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، علماً يا شيخي الفاضل أنه من الصعب تغيير هذا المنهج وهذه هي طريقتهم فنرجوا التوضيح ) .
فأجابوا جزاهم الله خيراً : ما ذكرته من أعمال هذه الجماعة كلّه بدعة فلا تجوز مشاركتهم حتى يلتزموا بمنهج الكتاب والسنة ويتركوا البدع .
 انتهت الفتوى بتوقيع : ( شيخنا ابن باز ، وشيخنا صالح الفوزان ، وشيخنا عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، والشيخ بكر أبو زيد ) . 
ولشيخنا فتاوى ومقالات أخر اكتفيت بما تقدم لتأخر التاريخ عن كلّ فتوى أو مقالة فيها الثناء على هذه الفرقة .
وثبت عندي أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أوصى الشيخ القائم على جمع " فتاويه ومقالاته " بأن يخرج أي فتوى فيها الثناء على هذه الفرقة .
فعلى هذا آمل أن تصل هذه الأسطر للشيخ نظام اليعقوبي وأن لا يغتر هو أو كاتب الكتاب بما يتناقله التبليغيون إلى اليوم من هذه الفتاوى القديمة ليغرروا بها الناس ، والله المستعان .
فائدة :  سئل شيخنا العلامة الفقيه عبدالرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله تعالى عن هذه الفرقة فقال : ( الواقع أنهم مبتدعة محرفون وأصحاب طريق قادرية وغيرها ، وخروجهم ليس في سبيل الله ، ولكنه في سبيل إلياس ، وهم لا يدعون إلى الكتاب والسنة ، ولكن يدعون إلى إلياس شيخهم في بنجلادش !! ، أمّا الخروج بقصد الدعوة إلى الله ، أو الخروج في سبيل الله وليس هذا هو خروج جماعة التبليغ ، وأنا أعرف التبليغ من زمان قديم وهم المبتدعون في أي مكان كانوا هم ، في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس ) .
[ فتاوى ورسائل سماحة الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي ( 1/174) ] .

----------


## ابومعاذ

الأخ عبدالزراق الحيدر الله يهديك

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

آمين ويهديك وجميع من ضل الى الهدى

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصل اللهم وسلم على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحابته أجمعين، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
قال الله تعالى:  وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان  ( )
وقال تعالى:  واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا  ( )
وقال تعالى:  وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك وسوف تسألون  ( )
وقال رسول الله : { الدين النصيحة...} الحديث.( )
وفي حديث جرير بن عبد الله البجلي أن مما بايع عليه رسول الله :{...النصح لكل مسلم }.( )
إلى كل مسلم طالب للحق، غيور على دينه، ناصح لنفسه حامٍ لحمى العقيدة الصحيحة، ناهج لنهج السلف الصالح القويم... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد: 
فإن هذه البلاد التي قامت على توحيد الله تعالى مستهدفة في عقيدتها ومحسودة على أمنها الذي تنعم فيه بفضل الله أولاً ثم بقيامها بتحكيم شريعة الله في عقيدتها وفي عبادتها وفي أحكامها وأخلاقها وآدابها وسائر شئونها، وقد دأب أعداء العقيدة على معاداتها بما يبثونه من دعايات مضللة وحقائق مشوهة، ونحو ذلك مما تبث أبواق الرافضة والصوفية، ومن نحا نحوهم وسار في ركابهم من المخرفين على اختلاف مذاهبهم، وتنوّع نحلهم، فهم متّفقون على مناهضة عقيدة التوحيد، ومعاداة أهلها أينما حلوا وحيثما وجدوا، ولما فشلوا في هذه الدعايات الباطلة لجأوا إلى أسلوب آخر في غاية من الخطورة، وهو غزو هذا المجتمع تحت ستار الدعوة إلى الإسلام، في صورة اجتماعات حزبية متعددة، اتخذ كل حزب منها منهجًا خاصًّا في الدعوة لا يتفق لا من قريب ولا من بعيد مع المنهج الذي سار عليه الأنبياء والمرسلون وعلى رأسهم خاتمهم وأفضلهم نبينا محمد .. ولا مع منهج السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين، والتابعين لهم بإحسان، من التركيز على نشر عقيدة التوحيد والاهتمام بجميع مبادئ الإسلام من أصول وفروع بل إن هذه الأحزاب المتباينة المشارب والمناهج والأفكار متفقة على عدم الكلام في التوحيد بدعوى أنه يفرق الأمة، كما لا يهتمون بطلب العلم الشرعي والتفقه فيه ولا بنشره، والمهم عندهم هو تطبيق منهج حزبي معيّن يوالون ويعادون عليه، ومن ثم وجب على من عنده علم أن يبرزه ليوقف شر هذه الطوائف أو يقلل منه ولا تبرأ الذمة إلا بذلك.
من هذه الأحزاب الجماعة التي سمت نفسها جماعة التبليغ، وهي جماعة ماتريدية أشعرية في عقيدتها، صوفية خرافية في سلوكها، مناهضة لعقيدة التوحيد في حقيقتها، جاهلة مجهلة في مسلكها ومبادئها.
ومن انخدع بهذه الجماعة إنما نظر إلى ما لديها من تأثير على العامة وعلى بعض العصاة، والواقع أنه تأثير وقتي مرحلي حيث يخرجونه من المعاصي ويدخلونه في الشرك، والبدع، والتصوف من حيث يشعر أو لا يشعر وقد نجحوا بهذا الأسلوب الخطير في أوساط كثير من العامة والجهلة، ومما ساعدهم على ذلك أنهم ينقلونهم إلى رياضات روحية ويشغلون أوقاتهم بالسياحة في الأرض، والخروج الذي سموه جهادًا، ودائمًا يرددون الحديث الضعيف: ( رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد الأكبر )( )، وحملوا نصوص الجهاد في سبيل الله على هذا المعنى وأسقطوا مبدأ الجهاد الحقيقي تحت ستار الاكتفاء بمجاهدة النفس في هذا الزمان، وثمة مبدأ صوفي خطير وهو إسقاط أسس الإسلام من توحيد الله تعالى، والجهاد في سبيل الله، والعلم، والتعليم.
ومن مبادئهم الخطيرة عدم التعرض للكلام في العقيدة أو السياسة الشرعية أو الخلافيات لا في الأصول ولا في الفروع، كما أنهم يشترطون ذلك على أتباعهم، وأي فرد أو جماعة تخرج عن هذا المنهج يناصبونها العداوة وينفّرون منها، ولا سيما من يدعو إلى التوحيد، وهذا المنهج يخدم أعداء الإسلام بلا شك ولا ريب، ولذا يتبجحون بأنهم دخلوا كل بلاد الدنيا بما في ذلك روسيا وإسرائيل، وهذا الأمر في حد ذاته يدعو إلى التساؤل والريبة، فهل يتصور أحد أن يرضى أعداء الإسلام بتمكين هؤلاء من الدعوة في بلادهم لو كانوا يدعون إلى الإسلام الصحيح؟!
بل الواقع أن هذه الدعوة تخدمهم بما توجه من إسقاطٍ للجهاد في سبيل الله، وذلك ما يتمناه أعداء الإسلام، يضاف إلى هذا أن الدعوة التي نبعت من بلاد الهند منذ نحو ثمانين عامًا، وانتشرت في شتى البلدان لو كانت دعوة صحيحة إلى الله فأين تأثيرها على مظاهر الشرك والوثنية المنتشرة في بلاد المسلمين والمتمثلة في عبادة القبور والعكوف عندها والذبح والنذر لها ودعاء أصحابها وغير ذلك وخاصة في البلاد التي بدأت منها وتعيش فيها هذه الدعوة في الهند وباكستان وبنغلاديش؟!. إذ تنتشر هذه المظاهر على مرأى ومسمع من جماعة التبليغ الذين يبلغون الملايين فلم يغيّروا من ذلك شيئًا، بل ولم ينكروا ذلك، بل إنهم يشاركون غيرهم في هذه الطقوس، وعندهم أن الناس جميعًا إنما أشركوا بمحبة الدنيا ما عدا التبليغيين( )، فهم وحدهم المسلّمون من هذا الشرك، ويستدلون على هذا المعتقد الفاسد الباطل بقولهم: (حب الدنيا رأس كل خطيئة)( ). زاعمين أنه حديث وليس بحديث وإنما هو موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله ، ونحن هنا لا نتكلم عن أفراد وإنما نعني ذلك المنهج الضيق الذي ساروا عليه، وأنه منهج غير متمشٍّ مع منهج الأنبياء والمرسلين في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، ومدى تأثير ذلك المنهج على الأفراد؛ ويمكن لنا أن نبين حال هذا المنهج في الكلمة الآتية وسنسردها باختصار: 
1.	قادة التبليغ صوفية: بايعوا على الطرق( ) ولا يرون الهدى إلا فيها.
2.	يأخذون البيعة على الطرق من الأتباع حتى من العرب وأهل بلاد الحرمين.
3.	اعترف بالبيعة رئيس الجماعة الحالي إنعام الحسن في رسالته إلى الشيخ سعد الحصين وزعم أنها بيعة التوبة.
4.	شهادة سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصين على رئيس التبليغ في المملكة سعيد أحمد أنه اعترف بمبايعة بعض السعوديين لهم.
5.	يعترف الأشخاص المبايعون بالبيعة لرئيس التبليغ إنعام الحسن الموجود في الهند في مركزهم الرئيسي بمدينة دلهي، وفيه قبر مؤسس الجماعة محمد إلياس وابنه وخليفته محمد يوسف وقبور غيرهما من عائلتهما، وهي في زاوية داخل سور مسجد الجماعة، وقد خصّوها بطقوس معينة.
6.	مشايخ التبليغيين عند البيعة يحذرون أتباعهم من العقيدة الصحيحة ويسمونهم الوهابية ويذكرون لهم فساد عقيدتهم( )، وأن الخلاف بينهم وبين الوهابية في العقيدة وأشياء يذكرونها لهم منها أن حياة الأنبياء حياة حقيقية دنيوية لا برزخية ومنها جواز التوسل بذوات الأنبياء والصالحين والاستغاثة بهم...الخ.
7.	يمر الشخص الذي تراد بيعته بمراحل من الاختبار من قبل المشايخ التبليغيين يصل إلى العبادة في الطاعة بل إلى ارتكاب ما حرم الله بأمر الشيخ أو تحريم ما أحل الله( ) وإلى حد الخوف من الهلكة بحلول المصائب والفتنة والضلال والانحراف وعظائم الأمور على المخالف للشيخ والحكم بالعكس لمن أطاع المشايخ طاعة عمياء فهو المهتدي وهو الموفق والمسلّم من الفتنة...الخ.
8.	يغيرون حياة التابع رأسًا على عقب في كل شيء، في العقيدة والمنهج والسلوك والفكر وغير ذلك.
9.	وضعوا صفاتًا ستًّا: أوجبوا حفظها على الأتباع استبدلوها بأركان الإيمان وأركان الإسلام وأصوله، من هذه الصفات الستة الكلمة الطيبة (لا إله إلا الله) ومعناها عندهم: "إخراج اليقين الفاسد من القلب على الأشياء وإدخال اليقين الصالح على ذات الله تعالى"( ) ويفسرونه بتوحيد الربوبية لا نافع ولا ضار إلا الله تعالى...الخ. 
ومنها إكرام المسلم: ويفسرون هذه الصفة بكون من يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله فهو المسلم مهما عمل ولو ارتكب الشرك وأتى بكل ما ينقض الشهادة ومن لا يكون كذلك فهو شديد وقاس بل هو خارجي يكفر المسلمين وهكذا بقية الصفات الست يفسرونها بتفسيرات تهدم الإسلام أو يطبقونها تطبيقا يتنافى مع حقيقة التوحيد وقد وجدنا من أتباعهم في بلادنا من يحفظ هذه المبادئ الستة ويطبقها فلما سألناه عن أركان الإسلام والإيمان وجدناه لا يعرفها.
10.	ينفثون في روع من انتسب إلى الجماعة أنه داعية صالح ويقوم بما لم يقم به العلماء ولو كن من أجهل الجهلاء. ويوجدون في قلبه عداوة العلماء ومحبة مشايخ التبليغ ويحذرونه من السماع إلا منهم. على أنه ينبغي أن نعلم أن اصطلاح التبليغيين في إطلاق لفظ شيخ أو مشايخ يختلف عن اصطلاحنا: فالداعية القديم الذي ذهب إلى الهند والباكستان ورحل رحلات مختلفة. وطبق جميع منهج الدعوة التبليغية وأخلص لها...الخ فهذا هو الشيخ عندهم وإن كان من أجهل الجاهلين والمرجع هم المشايخ الهنود الذين على هذا المنهج.
11.	عداوتهم لأهل العقيدة وأئمة الدعوة السلفية، وعداوتهم للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله بوجه خالص وأتباعه في حمل الدعوة، فإنهم يرمونهم بالجهل والبلادة وأنهم خوارج ويكفرون المسلمين كما في كتاب الشهاب الثاقب لحسين أحمد - أحد كبار أئمة الجماعة ص42- فقد قال: (اعلموا أن محمد ابن عبد الوهاب ظهر أمره في أوائل القرن الثالث عشر في نجد، وكانت له عقائد فاسدة ونظريات باطلة، فلذلك قتل وقاتل أهل السنة وأجبرهم أن يطعنوا في عقائده ونظرياته وكان يستحل نهب أموالهم ويظن في قتلهم أجرا وثوابا سيما أهل الحجاز فإنه آذاهم أشد الإيذاء وكان يسب السلف الصالح ويأتي في شأنهم في غاية سوء الأدب، وقد استشهد كثير منهم على يديه، والحاصل أنه ظالم باغ سفاك فاسق ولذلك أبغضته العرب أشد من اليهود والنصارى...الخ).
وقال أنور شاه الكشميري – أحد أئمتهم أيضًا في فيض الباري (1/170)-: (أما محمد بن عبد الوهاب النجدي فإنه كان رجلاً بليدًا قليل العلم فكان يتسارع إلى الحكم بالكفر ولا ينبغي أن يقتحم في هذا الوادي إلا من يكون متقنًا عارفًا بوجوه الكفر وأسبابه).
كما أن جماعة التبليغ يرون أن طريقة السلف بالحكم على المشركين بالشرك والمبتدعين بالبدعة...الخ شدة وقسوة وطريقة فاشلة وليست من الحكمة في الدعوة، والدعوة التبليغية تمنع التفريق بين الموحد والمشرك والمبتدع والعاصي، فالمنهج عندهم ترك الناس وما يعتقون إذ المهم عندهم هو تطبيق طقوس ومبادئ معينة تقوم عليها هذه الدعوة.
12.	زعمهم بأن التوحيد والأحكام خلافية وتعليمها والدعوة إليها تفرق المسلمين وتنفرهم عن الدعوة وليست من الحكمة في الدعوة إلى الله، وما ذلك إلا ذر للرماد في العيون حتى لا ينكشف عداؤهم لمنهج السلف المتبع في بلادنا.
13.	يقولون أنهم الآن في الفترة المكية التي لا جهاد فيها ضحكًا على المسلمين، وأن خروجهم هو الجهاد في سبيل الله بل هو عندهم أجل الطاعات وأعظم القربات، وبه يوحد الشخص ويقوى إيمانه، ويصرفون إليه جميع النصوص الواردة في الجهاد، وينكرون جهاد الأفغان، ويحاولون إخراج المجاهدين من جهادهم إلى خروج التبليغ.( )
14.	لا ينهون عن المنكر أبدًا، ويعترفون بذلك، ولا يأمرون بالمعروف على الوجه الصحيح، ويرون أن النهي عن المنكر ينفّر المسلمين، ويفرقهم وأنه ليس من الحكمة في الدعوة إلى الله.
15.	يلقنون الأتباع أشياء كثيرة فاسدة من عقائدهم منها أن التوكل لا يتم إلا بترك الأسباب بدعوى أنها لا تأثير لها وأن فعل الأسباب يقدح في صحة التوكل، وبذلك أثّروا على كثير من الناس فتركوا وظائفهم الحكومية وأعمالهم التجارية وأثّروا على الشباب فتركوا دراساتهم العلمية بدعوى التوكل وأن من خرج في هذه الدعوة وطبق منهجها يكفى كل شيء ويأتيه رزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ولو لم يعمل، ولم يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد بل إنهم تمكنوا من التأثير على الأطفال الأحداث فأخذوهم من مدارسهم وفصولهم عن آبائهم وأمهاتهم وأسرهم، وخرجوا معهم على طريقتهم. 
ومعلوم ما يترتب على ذلك من ضياع وضلال وفساد وما يترتب على خروج هؤلاء الأحداث من مفاسد ومخاطر لا يعلم مداها إلا الله.
16.	يملأون أذهان الأتباع بالحكايات التي كلها افتراءات وما يدّعون من كرامات وما ينسجون من خرافات ويضيفونها إلى الإسلام زورًا وبهتانًا ويدعمونها بأحاديث موضوعة وضعيفة، والغرض من ذلك شدّهم وربطهم بالدعوة ومشايخها وأمرائها وفصلهم عن كل شيء لهم به تعلّق.
17.	يلقنونهم في الأسماء والصفات عقائد الماتريدية والأشعرية وينكرون أن توحيد العبادة هو معنى لا إله إلا الله.
18.	يربطونهم بعلم لدنّي ومراقبات ويكشفون عليهم التخويف حتى ربما يفقد بعضهم العقل أو يكاد.
19.	يتعصبون لمذهب الحنفية تعصّبًا مقيتًا أعمى، بحيث لا يقبلون النصوص والأدلة من الكتاب والسنة إذا خالفت المذهب.
20.	يعتقدون ضلال ونقص إيمان كل من لم يدخل في دعوة التبليغ وأن المسلمين جميعًا محل لدعوتهم كالكفار سواء بسواء.
21.	يظن بعض من الناس أن تأثيرهم على العصاة فقط والواقع أنهم يؤثرون على المستقيمين أيضًا بشكل أكثر، خصوصًا في بلادنا فيصفونهم عن منهج السلف المستقيم إلى منهج التبليغ العقيم القائم على البدعة والضلالة.
22.	يتصور بعض الناس أنهم جهال بسطاء لا يشكّلون خطرًا على أحد والحقيقة والواقع أنهم دعاة على بصيرة في أصول دعوتهم الخرافيّة جمدوا على تلك الأصول بدون نظر إلى الأدلة الشرعية والعلم، والمخالف لها تنبذه الجماعة لأنه خالف الأصول وعندهم مبدأ خطير وهو أن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة فيرون جواز الوصول إلى أهدافهم ولو بارتكاب ما يخالف الشرع من الكذب والتزوير والوعود الكاذبة فإنهم ينتقدون يعدون بتغيير ما هم عليه وما في كتبهم من التصوّف والضلال والافتراء وغير ذلك مما لا يتفق مع الدين ولا يوفون بوعودهم.

ومهما تكن في امرئ من خليقة
		وإن خالها تخفى على الناس تعلم


23.	يقولون أن الناس ما عدا التبليغيين أنهم مفتونون: الحكام مفتونون برئاستهم، والتجار مفتونون بتجارتهم، والموظفون مفتونون بوظائفهم...الخ. والمشايخ لم ينتفعوا بعلمهم وأخلدوا إلى الراحة وتركوا الدعوة والخروج، فهم مفتونون، ويقولون لمن تبعهم من الجهلة وأشباههم أما أنتم فقد سلمكم الله من الفتنة ووفقكم للإيمان ومع قلّة علمكم ضحيتم بالدنيا وتركتموها وأهلها وخرجتم في سبيل الله ولذلك فكلامكم له تأثير على الناس لأن الكلام الذي يخرج من القلب يدخل إلى القلب.
24.	من قيام جماعة التبليغ في المملكة إلى اليوم والخلاف قائم معها من قبل العلماء والمشايخ وطلبة العلم فيما فيهم لجنة الفتوى في البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد. كما سنذكر ذلك قريبًا وقد أشار إلى هذا الخلاف الشيخ سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصيّن في ردّه على إنعام الحسن الرئيس الحالي للجماعة وكان قدم في نقد الجماعة بحثان علميّان في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية وسنشير إليهما فيما بعد إن شاء الله.
25.	كل الذي ذكرناه وغيره من فكر ومناهج وعقائد أولئك المتصوفة يعمله أو بعضه من تأثّر بهم من العوام والجهلة وأشباههم في بلادنا وهو لا يشعرون بفساده، ويتحمسون في الدعوة إليه متصوّرين كما صوّروا لهم أنهم دعاة إلى هدى وما يقومون به من الدعوة إلى الله – بزعمهم لهم – لم يقم به المشايخ: أصحاب البشوت والكراسي الدوارة والذين هم سلاطين- هكذا يقولون لهم-، وهم لا يحسنون أن يدعوا إلا على طريقتهم لأنهم جهلة وأشباههم، لا فرقان لديهم ولا يحسنون إلا ما تعلّموه منهم، وما درّبوهم عليه، وهم الآن الذين يقومون بدور دعاة التبليغ في هذه البلاد، ولهم تنظيم سري محكم ودقيق ولهم انتشار عظيم في مختلف المدن بل وحتى القرى والبوادي، ولهم رؤساء في كل منطقة من مناطق المملكة يتحركون بأوامر سعيد أحمد الموجود في المدينة النبوية وبتوجيه من الرئيس العام إنعام الحسن الموجود في الهند.
ويقومون بإرسال جماعات من المبتدئين من السعوديين لتعلم فكر ومنهج الدعوة التبليغية في الهند وبنغلاديش ويقومون أيضًا بإيفاد مبتدئين وقدماء- يقسمون أتباعهم إلى قدماء ومبتدئين ولكل منهم معاملة خاصة وعمل خاص- للدعوة في الدول المجاورة من خليجية وغيرها.
ولقد تضرر بمنهجهم أولئك التبع لأنهم فصلوهم عن عقيدة منهج وفكر السلف الصالح فأبعدوهم عن الهدى والرشد وفصلوهم عن أهليهم وأعمالهم ودراستهم.

ومن جعل الغراب له دليلاً
		يمر به على جيف الكلاب


هذا وإن ما ذكرناه غيض من فيض من انحرافات التبليغيين، يضاف إلى ضلك تعسّفهم بتأويلات نصوص الكتاب والسنة والاستدلال بها في غير مواضعها( )، ولقد شوّهوا بتصوّفهم صورة الإسلام وأفسدوا على المسلمين دينهم، إنهم مبتدعة دعاة إلى ما هم عليه.
وهناك لهذه الجماعة جوانب غامضة ترتسم حولها أما المتمعن المدقق أكثر من علامة استفهام، حقيقة بالفحص والدراسة وربما تكشف دراستها عن حقائق هامة، لكن ليست هذه العجالة محل دراستها.
فيا أيها المسلم المريد للخير عليك بالعلم والبصيرة، اعرف الحق تعرف أهله وإياك والضياع والضائعين والضلال والضالين.

قد رشحوك لأمر لو فطنت له
		فاربأ بنفسك أن ترعى مع الهمل


وإن لك لعظة في قول الله تعالى:  هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً  الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً ( ) فإياك أن تكون منهم أو نصيرًا لهم.
وقد قال الله تعالى:  وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ  عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ  تَصْلَى نَاراً حَامِيَةً ( ).
هذا وإن ما ذكر حقائق عن جماعة التبليغ لخّصتها عن خبرتي بهم ومتابعتي لهم وقراءتي لكتبهم، وما كتب عنهم خلال رحلة مدتها تقارب خمس عشرة سنة، وشهد بها الثقات الأثبات الذين صحبوا الجماعة وعرفوهم عن قرب خلال شهور وسنين عايشوهم فيها، وكانت المعايشة عن محبة وإعجاب بهم وبدعوتهم حتى تفتحت أعينهم بسبب ضلالهم البعيد ومنهجهم الفاسد فرجع عن دعوتهم من وفقه الله واتضحت له الأمور وانكشفت له حقيقتهم.
وتلك الحقائق معلومة لدى كل من عرف هذه الجماعة ومن أراد الوقوف عليها، فأمامه أربعة مصادر:
أولاً: كتب قادة الجماعة التبليغية نفسها، منها: 
1.	الشهاب الثاقب.
2.	فيض الباري.
3.	تبليغي نصاب.
4.	مقدمة حياة الصحابة.
5.	سوانح محمد يوسف.
6.	ملفوظات محمد إلياس.
7.	مكاتيب محمد إلياس.
8.	أرواح ثلاثة.
9.	حياة محمد يوسف.
10.	المهنّد على المفنّد.
وغير ما ذكرنا من كتب قادة الجماعة سلفًا وخلفًا.

ثانيًا: الكتب التي ألفت في نقدمهم والرد عليهم وبيان عقائدهم:
1.	النقشبندية: لعبد الرحمن دمشقية (وأنصح بقراءته).
2.	مقدمة شرف أصحاب الحديث للسلفي.
3.	بحث الشيخ محمد أسلم (الذي قدمه إلى كلية الشريعة في الجامعة الإسلامية في السنة النهائية).
4.	السراج المنير في تنبيه جماعة التبليغ على أخطائهم للدكتور البلالي (وأنصح بقراءته).
5.	بحث الشيخ محمد الشرقاوي في شرح الصفات الست التي هي من أصول دعوة التبليغ (الذي قدمه إلى كلية أصول الدين في الجامعة الإسلامية في السنة النهائية).
6.	بحث الشيخ سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصين "رأي آخر في جماعة التبليغ".
7.	نظرة عابرة اعتبارية حول الجماعة التبليغية (للشيخ سيف الرحمن بن أحمد الدهلوي).

ثالثًا: ما تواتر من شهادات الثقات العدول منها:
1.	فتوى عن لجنة الفتوى( ) في إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد.
2.	حقائق عن جماعة التبليغ وهي تشتمل على شهادات كثيرة من مشايخ وطلبة علم وغيرهم، صحبوا الجماعة أشهرًا وسنين (وأنصح بقراءتها).
3.	بيان من جمع من أهل العقيدة الثقات، صحبوا جماعة التبليغ مددًا تتراوح ما بين ثلاث سنين إلى اثنتي عشرة سنة تحت عنوان (أخبار جماعة التبليغ الداخلية...).
4.	كاتبات الشيخ سعد الحصين مع إنعام الحسن رئيس الجماعة الحالي.
5.	ما كتبته عن الجماعة في مناسبة أخرى.

ويضاف إلى هذه الشهادات شهادات ثقات آخرين، وأصحاب الشهادات السابقة واللاحقة مستعدون للإدلاء بشهاداتهم متى ما طلب ذلك منهم.

رابعًا: شهادات أشخاص لم يكتبوا ولديهم الاستعداد للإدلاء بشهاداتهم متى ما طلب ذلك منهم أيضًا.
ولو أردنا إحصاء الشهود الثقات الذين يشهدون على انحراف الجماعة المذكورة من مقل ومستكثر؛ حسب طول مدة المعايشة، وقوة النقد وموضوعيته، ودقة الملاحظة لما استطعنا إلى ذلك سبيلاً.
ربما قائل يقول: أليس لهم محاسن؟
نقول: بلى، قيامهم من المفروضات بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج، ومن الواجبات بالصلاة في الجماعة ونحو ذلك. على أنهم يأتون فيها ببعض البدع والمخالفات ويتركون كثيرًا من السنن والمستحبات ولا يحققونها وفق الأدلة الشرعية، وقيامهم أيضًا ببعض فضائل الأعمال مما يوافق منهجهم وبدون تحقيق أيضًا.
كما أن عندهم صبرًا وتحملاً في سبيل دعوتهم، وإذا كان هذا ونحوه من إيجابيات الجماعة: فماذا عسى أن نقول إذا رجعنا إلى ما تقدم من السلبيات في اعتقادهم وفي الأصول الأخرى، والقواعد فضلاً عن الفروع؟!
ما نقوله ويقوله كل منصف هو أن الإيجابيات لا تفيد ولا تساوي شيئًا ولا تقبل ممن يأتي بها إلى جانب وجود السلبيات المذكورة ولا تعدو الإيجابيات والحال هذه إلا أن تكون شَرَكًا يصطاد به أولئك القوم ليدخلوا الناس في فساد العقيدة...الخ.
وربما يقول قائل: سلّمنا بكون جماعة التبليغ وأمثالها من الدعوات الحزبية ذات المنظور الضيق التي في الميدان اليوم على اختلاف بينها على سلوك منحرف فأين البديل عنها؟!
نقول لا تلازم بين وجود البديل وبقاء الضلال والفساد والإفساد إذا لم يوجد البديل الحق.
ونقول إذا نظرنا إلى الدعوة من منظرو حزبي ورد هذا الإشكال، أما إذا نظرنا إلى الدعوة والدعاة من منظور الإسلام فلا يرد إشكال وسنرى أن دعوة الإسلام بشمولها وصفائها ومصداقيتها وأحقيتها والتي تجمع جميع المحاسن قائمة ومطبقة في هذه البلاد وهذا المجتمع، مأمونة الجانب وقد قامت وتقوم بحمد الله ومنِّه وكرمه من الدعوة إلى الله ومن خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين بما لم يقم به ولا بمعشاره الحزبيون ولا الدعوة الحزبية التي إذا أعطت القليل أخذت الكثير وسلبياتها ومساوئها أكثر مما فيها من محاسن وإيجابيات، وغايتها الهدم لا البناء، والتفريق لا الجمع، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله والله المستعان.
ولهذا فيجب قطع الطريق على دعوات تلك الجماعات كلها وانتشال شبابنا وأبنائنا من التسيب والضياع والابتعاد عن الولاء لعلمائنا ودولتنا ومجتمعنا تحت تأثير تلك الدعوات.
والذي أنصح به إخواني أن يلزموا منهج السلف في الدعوة إلى الله المستمد من الكتاب والسنة، والبدء بالعقيدة أولاً.
وأؤكد على ضرورة إلزام الدعاة جميعًا بهذا المنهج، من قبل الجهات المسئولة عن الدعوة في المملكة، وخالصة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد، وعلى رأسها سماحة شيخنا الداعي إلى الله على بصيرة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز حفظه الله.
وأؤكد على ضرورة القضاء على كل منهج أو نحلة تخالف منهج السلف سواء أكانت دعوة جماعة التبليغ أم غيرها من الدعوات الحزبية الوافدة إلينا، فلسنا بحاجة إليها، بسلبياتها وإيجابياتها، بمساوئها ومحاسنها، ولا نريد بذلك إلا الإصلاح وأداء النصيحة الواجبة وحماية مجتمعنا الإسلامي من كل دخيل، والله نسأل أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه رضاه، وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله محمد وآله وصحبه.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


منقول

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

( ) سورة المائدة: الآية رقم 3.
( ) سورة آل عمران: الآية رقم 103.
( ) سورة الزخرف: الآية رقم 44.
( ) رواه م( ) سورة المائدة: الآية رقم 3.
سلم وأبو داود والنسائي وأحمد وغيرهم.
( ) رواه البخاري ومسلم والنسائي والترمذي وأحمد وغيرهم.
( ) رواه الخطيب تاريخه، والديلمي، والبيهقي في الزهد، وضعفه، وكذا العراقي والسيوطي وغيرهم.
( ) ويقولون أن الناس في السعودية وإن تبجحوا أنهم لم يعبدوا: قبورًا وأحجارُا لم يدعوا غير الله...الخ، إلا أنهم قد ارتكسوا في عبادة الدنيا، وشرك سعة الدنيا، وقد شهد جمع من الثقات السعوديين الذين بايعوا رئيس الدعوة التبليغية الموجود في الهند أنه يلقنهم في بداية البيعة: (قل أتوب من الشرك)، وآخر ما يبايعهم عليه الولاء للدعوة التبليغية وحدها وموالاة من يواليها ومعاداة من يعاديها والدفاع عنها والحياة في سبيلها، ثم يبايعهم على السلسلة الرباعية: بيعة إنعام الحسن لمحمد إلياس، السلسلة الرباعية البيعة في آن واحد على أربع طرق صوفية: الجشتية والنقشبندية والقادرية والسهروردية. ويكفي ما في النقشبندية أم هذه الطرق من ضلال فكيف بها مجتمعة؟! (ينظر كتاب النقشبندية لعبد الرحمن دمشقية.
( ) رواه البيهقي في الشعب. وحكم الصنعاني عليه بالوضع وجزم بوضعه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والسيوطي.
( ) فقد بايع محمد إلياس مؤسس الجماعة التبليغية شيخ الطريقة رشيد أحمد الكنكوهي ثم جدد البيعة بعد وفاة الكنكوهي على يد شيخ الطريقة خليل أحمد السهارنبوري، كما بايعه ابنه محمد يوسف. (يراجع في ذلك سوانح محمد يوسف) وأعطى البيعة أيضًا إنعام الحسن الرئيس الحالي للجماعة لمحمد إلياس المؤسس.
( ) يشهد أحد دعاتهم السابقين وكان قد تركهم عندما عرف فساد معتقدهم وضلال منهجهم أن أخاه وهو أحد دعاتهم أيضًا ولا يزال معهم اتصل به من أحد مراكز دعوة التبليغ في الخارج فقال له: لماذا تركت الدعوة؟ فأجابه بسبب فساد معتقد أصحابها وضلال منهجهم فنحن لذلك معهم في خلاف، فقال له أخوه: وما يدريك أن الصحيح عقيدة الوهابية؟!!
ويشهد أحد طلبة العلم الثقات وهو ناجع بن محمد العجمي أنه خرج معهم من المدينة إلى الحناكية، وأميرهم أحد رؤساء التبليغ الكبار، وأثناء الليل رأى أحدهم وهو يهتز ويقول: هو، هو، هو، فأمسكه فترك الحركة وسكت، وفي الصباح أخير الأمير بما فعل الهندي الداعية فأنكر الأمير على ناجع إنكاره على الصوفي وقال له بغضب شديد: "أنت صرت وهابيًّا، والله لو كان لي من الأمر شيء لأحرقت كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن عبد الوهاب ولم أبق على وجه الأرض منها شيئًا". ففارقهم ناجع لهذا السبب لأنه بذلك عرف عداوتهم للدعاة إلى الحق وأهل العقيدة الصحيحة علما أنه قد خدم الدعوة بضع سنين ولاحظ عليهم أشياء كثيرة ويشهد أحد طلب العلم الثقات أن الرئيس المشار إليه أحرق "الجامع الفريد" وهو ينظر عندما أهداه ‘ليه لفرجه بما فيه من رسائل التوحيد وكان يظن أنه سيقبل الهدية يفرح بالكتاب كفرحه به ويشكره على هديته. فترك دعوة التبليغ لهذا السبب أيضًا.
( ) ولا بد أن للشيخ الصوفي من وراء ذلك حكمة تبرر ارتكاب المريد والمأمور للمعصية وإن لم تظهر له وقد جاء في كتابهم المليء بالخرافة "تبليغي نصاب" لمحمد زكريا وهو إمام معروف من أئمة وقادة جماعة التبليغ الكبار والمرشد الأعلى للدعوة وهذا الكتاب مقرر على دعاة جماعة التبليغ في شبه الجزيرة الهندية بل على دعاتهم الهنود حيثما كانوا، في ص31 (قسم فوائد التبليغ) ما نص ترجمته بالعربية: "خير شيخك من نفسك بفعل ما يريد ولا ينبغي لك خيار، وأسرع في امتثال أمره وامتنع عما نهاك عنه وإن أمرك بأن تشتغل بمهنة الزنا فاشتغل لكن بأمره لا برضاك".
وتلك عبادة لهم فقد فهم عدي بن حاتم الطائي من قوله تعالى:  اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله  الآية. أن الله يعيب على اليهود والنصارى عبادتهم للأحبار والرهبان من دون الله فقال: لسنا نعبدهم يا رسول الله، فبين له رسول الله  بأن عبادتهم لهم بتحريمهم ما حرم الأحبار والرهبان عليهم مما أحله الله لهم وبتحليلهم ما حرم الله عليهم طاعة للأحبار والرهبان، ثم قال : { فتلك عبادتهم }.
( ) هذا التعريف تشتم منه رائحة وحدة الوجود: عقيدة ابن عربي الحاتمي وأتباعه، وقد قال عن هذا التعريف الشيخ سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصين حفظه الله، فيما كتبه عن الجماعة تحت عنوان "رأي آخر في جماعة التبليغ" ص13 "...هناك خطأ في العقيدة يغلب على الجميع وهو فهم الكلمة الطيبة (لا إله إلا الله) فهما خاطئا لم يقع فيه إبليس... ولا مشركوا قريش من قبل".
( ) وفي هذه المناسبة نذكر شهادة عيان من أحد الثقات الأثبات السعوديين على مجموعة من دعاة جماعة التبليغ دخلوا في معسكر بقرب مدينة بشاور في الباكستان لتدريب المجاهدين الأفغان، وكان تحت قيادة محمد ياسر خريج الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية، وقد استقبلهم ظانًّا أنهم جاءوا ليشاركوهم في الجهاد، ولكنه فوجئ بقولهم: (إنما جئنا ليخرج معنا المجاهدون ويسيحوا معنا في الأرض في سبيل الله من أجل الدعوة ويتعلموا الإيمان)
ويرجونه أن يسمح للمجاهدين بالخروج معهم وترددوا أيامًا وهم يصرّون على مطلبهم، فما كان من القائد إلا أن أصدر أوامره بمنعهم من دخول المعسكر.
( ) كاستدلالهم على أن السياحة في الخروج التبليغي أربعة أشهر محددة بقوله تعالى:  فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر... الآية [سورة التوبة:2]
واستدلالهم بحديث نفخ الروح في الجنين بعد أربعة أشهر (رواه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي وأحمد وغيرهم) على كون الإيمان يتفجر من قلب الذي يخرج في دعوة التبليغ مدة أربعة أشهر.
( ) سورة الكهف: الآيتان: 103 و 104.
( ) سورة الغاشية: الآيات 2-4. 
( ) ونص الفتوى: (جماعة التبليغ فيهم حسن سمت ووداعة نفس ومداومة على الصلوات في المساجد ولكن هذا جانب من الدين الإسلامي وقد تركوا جوانب أخرى من الإسلام كالدعوة إلى التوحيد وتعليم الناس تفاصيل أركانه وعقائده الثابتة الصحيحة، وإرشادهم إلى أحكام العبادات والمعاملات والدعوة إلى تطبيق شريعة الإسلام في السفر والإقامة، وليس مجرد الخروج جهادًا في سبيل الله، ولم يفعله النبي  وإنما الجهاد في سبيل الله الذي حققه  هو الجهاد باللسان بلاغًا وإرشادًا وتعليمًا ودفعًا للشبه ودحضًا للشرك والإلحاد، والجهاد بالمال والسلاح قتالاً للكفار وإذلالاً لهم وإضعافًا لشوكتهم وتذليلاً للعقبات التي تعتبر عائقًا وعقبة في سبيل نشر الإسلام فبلغ  وأرشد وعلم وجاهد هو وأصحابه  بالنفس والمال والسلاح حتى صارت كلمة الله هي العليا وكلمة الكفر هي السفلى وعز المؤمنون وذل الكافرون إلى غير ذلك من أنواع الجهاد الذي زانت به سيرته وسيرة أصحابه وسار على نهجها الرعيل الأول من سلف هذه الأمة وسادتها، وليس في خروج جماعة التبليغ شيء من ذلك، فخروجهم على النحو المعروف عنهم بدع في القول والعمل، وتحديد مدة له بدعة، وتركهم للأهل والأعمال من أجله بدعة، ودعواهم أنه جهاد في سبيل الله كذب وتجريف لنصوص الإسلام وأعمال الرسول  ومن تبعة عن مواضعها..)
ثم أحالت لجنة الفتوى على فتوى سابقة عن اللجنة أكثر تفصيلاً وهي نحو نص هذه الفتوى ومما فيها قولهم: (...غلت في السلبية والإجمال... ولم يعرف عن جماعة التبليغ أنهم وقفوا مواقف الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام في الدعوة إلى تفاصيل الشريعة أصولها وفروعها، وإنما لديهم مجرد خروج، وإجمال في الدعوة لا يصل بمن يخرج معهم إلى وعي إسلامي أو معرفة بتفاصيل دينة وليس في هذا اتباع لسنة الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وما ذكر فهو على سبيل المثال...) الخ.
أقول: إن كل من عرف دعوة جماعة التبليغ واطلع على هذه الفتوى يعلم أنها حق لا يجوز العدول عنه.

----------


## خلوصي

أما الاستمرار في الجدال فلا ... أما الحوار المستبصر .. فأهلا به..وشروطهالالتزام بمحل البحث المطروح ... والهدوء ..و أعود لأقول لمن لا يقرأ جيدا : قولوا ما شئتم ... ماااااا شئتم في الألوكة ... و حتى في موضوعي بهذهالشروط.

و هذه المواضيع هي لبيان أشياء عن " هذا الجهد " أخطأ علماؤكم في تصوراتهم عنها...
فنقلالفتاوىالمبنية على تلك التصورات قبل الإصغاء لمنيبينها
- و هو إنما جاء للبيان -
خروج عن محل البحث !فمن أراد الاستبراء لدينه فليصغ لما سيدهشه مناكتشافات خطيرة ... و ليوطن نفسه أن يكون لله وحده !ومن لا يستطيع مراجعة نفسه و معلوماته إكراما لهيبة علمائه و لو على حساب دين الله ...فمن الآن أقول له : لن أجادل ... و دونك الألوكةكلها ... بل و حتى مواضيعي كلها اكتب فيها ما تشاء .... و لا تخف من ان تكون مسبباأذى لي ... فقد سامحتك في حق نفسي و أدعو الله لك ان يبصرك بالحق و إياناجميعا

----------


## خلوصي

> بقلم فضيلة الشيخ / محمد ابراهيم التويجري
> رئيس قسم الجاليات في رابطة العالم الاسلامي
> نقلا عن الشيخ / مجدي أبو عريش 
> 
> 
> منذ أربع سنوات والعالم الأخ محمد بن ابراهيم التويجري (وهو رئيس قسم الجاليات في رابطة العالم الاسلامي) يحضر مؤتمر رايوند كل سنة, وهذه السنة الماضية خرج معهم اربعين يوما, فيجد من الفكر الطيب والايمان المبارك والمفاهيم العميقة خيرا كثيرا, فيقول متعجبا ومؤيدا:
> " ان جهد الاقدام هو باب النور للعلم والايمان, فنور العلم والايمان انما يتحصل عليه هاهنا, وجهد الاقلام انما هو مقدمة مساعدة لجهد الاقدام, والعلم نور, وانما يؤتى لأهل المجاهدة العاملين كما قال الامام الشافعي: (رحمة الله عليه): شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظي... والله تعالى يقول: (( والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا )).
> 
> لقد درست التفسير ثلاث مرات والحمد لله تعالى, وختمت القرآن مئات المرات ولله الحمد سبحانه, ولكن الآن أفهم منه - في ميدان الدعوة – ما لم اكن افهمه من قبل... في بيئة التضحية في المساجد, بل اظن نفسي أنني ما كنت فهمته على الحقيقة, حقيقة الهداية والتضحية, الآن أعيد دراسة التفسير وأتدبره من جديد فأرى العجب من الفتح في الفهم والاستنباط, ولا عجب فهو الفرق بين العلم النظري والميدان العملي, بين المعلومات والمعمولات,
> ...


فليسأل الصادق منا هذا الشيخ الصادق الذي رفعه الله عز و جل بتواضعه للحق لا لأصنام في لبوس العلم و العلماء ؟
 ما الذي يجعله يجلس على باب الغرفة التي تجمع فيها عوام " جهلة " ينصتون إلى ذلك الهندي الممزق الثياب !!!  ؟؟؟

و يقول الشيخ الجليل عبدالعزيز الحميدي في الشمولية :

ولكن طائفة من العلماء تمسكوا بكتابات ابن تيمية التي يرد بها على المخالفين بما فيها منشدة وغلظة، وربما فاقه بعضهم في هذا المجال،بينما مروا مر الكرام على كتاباته التي يعتذر فيها لبعض المخالفين، ويحنو عليهم، ويخاطبهم فيها خطاب العالم لإخوانه الذين يسير هو وإياهم لبلوغ هدف واحد، وإن اختلف طريقه قليلاً عن طريقهم.

*وكان ينبغي الجمع بين هذه الكتابات وتلك لنخرج منها بصياغة معتدلة لآراء ابن تيمية الاجتهادية، وهي التي فيها الخير الكثير، والحل لكثير من مشكلات تفرق العلماء وتفرق الأمة من خلفهم.*



إن الذي ينظر إلى النزاع بين طلاب العلم على مر الزمن بسبب الخلاف الدائر بين العلماء المتبوعين في أمور العقيدة*..** يشفق على أوضاع هذه الأمة التي تتطاحن وتتناحر بسبب الخلاف بين أهل العلم الديني**!*



ولو أن علماء الدين ربَّوا تلامذتهم على المنهج المعتدل*،** القائم على تخطئة المخالفين لهم* *حينما يتبين لهم خطؤهم،* *لا على تجريحهم وتبديعهم وتضليلهم**..**لأصبح الجو العلمي الديني هادئًا**،** ولسادت بين طلاب العلم روح المودة والأخوة القائمة على عذر المخالفين**،** وعدم معاملتهم معاملة الفساق والكفار في البغض والبراءة، مع اعتصام كل فريق بما يراه هو الحق، ومع قيام المناظرات والردود فيما بينهم على منهج متزن معتدل**،* لا يفسد المودة ولا يجرح الأخوة الإيمانية بينهم، وبالتالي فإنه لا يترتب على خلافهم تحزبات *ولا انقسامات تصل إلى مستوى العامة والمثقفين من غير المتخصصين في الدراسات الإسلامية.*



وإن أول أسباب انقسام الأمة وظهور الفرق كان بسبب الاجتهاد في أمور الدين ممن ليسوا أهلاً للاجتهاد*؛** حيث اجتهد الخوارج في فهم أمور الدين ولم يكونوا من أهل العلم فضَلُّوا وأضلوا من تأثر بهم، وعانت منهم الأمة الإسلامية ألوانًا من البلاء،* 
*
وما يزال يخرج من ضئضئهم من هم على شاكلتهم في قلة الفهم وادعاء الاجتهاد**،** والخروج على المسلمين بأفهام غريبة تشبه أفهام أسلافهم من الخوارج.*


فقد جاء *–**مثلاً**-** في كتاب* *(**ريتشارد**.* *ب**.** ميتشل**)** إلى رئيس هيئة* 
*الخدمة السرية بالمخابرات المركزية الأمريكية**،** ضمن التوصيات التي قدمها لغزو المسلمين فكريـّ**ً**ا:* *"**تعميق الخلافات المذهبية والفرعية وتضخيمها في أذهانهم**"**(**[5]**)**.*

وما جاء في هذه التوصية مطبَّق تمامًا في المجتمع الإسلامي المعاصر؛ فهل هو ناتج عن سعيهم الحثيث في إيقاع الفرقة والخلاف بين المسلمين؟ أم أنَّ المسلمين قدَّموا لهم هذه الخدمة من غير أن يبذلوا فيها جهدًا؟! أم أن واقع المسلمين جامع بين المصيبتين؟!



*قد يتساءل الإخوة الذين يعرفونني جيدًا: كيف انتهجت هذا المنهج الوسط في الحكم على المخالفين في العقيدة؛ مع أنني قد نشأت في وسط علمي لا يعتمد هذا المنهج، ويعمم وصف التعطيل على كل من أوَّل شيئًا من الصفات؛ سواء كان قليلاً أو كثيرًا؟!
والحقيقة أنني كنت في مراحل دراستي الأولى -بما في ذلك المرحلة الجامعية- على هذا المنهج، ثم إنني وجدت علماء كبارًا من فضلاء الأمة ساروا على التأويل في بعض آيات الصفات؛ كالنووي وابن حجر العسقلاني وابن الجوزي وابن عقيل والعز بن عبدالسلام، فرأيت أن وصف هؤلاء وأمثالهم بالضلال والتعطيل غير سائغ شرعًا، كما أن وصف الأئمة الذين أجْرَوا جميع نصوص الصفات على ظاهرها-كابن قدامة وابن تيمية وابن القيم- بالضلال والتشبيه والتجسيم؛ غير سائغ شرعًا.
ثم إنني؛ بحكم تخصصي في التفسير والحديث، قد اطلعت في أثناء تحضير رسالَتيْ الماجستير والدكتوراه على كتب التفسير المطبوعة التي توافرت لدي، ومما لفت نظري أن جميع المفسرين -حسب اطلاعي- أوَّلوا بعض آيات الصفات، إنْ قليلاً وإن كثيرًا، حتى الذين اشتهر عنهم أنهم من أئمة علماء السنة؛ مثل ابن جرير الطبري وابن كثير والشوكاني، ما عدا مفسرَين معاصرين؛ هما فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي في كتابه "تيسير الكريم الرحمن"، وفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في كتابه "أضواء البيان"، وقد أكَّد لي هذا الحكم ما توصل إليه الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن المغراوي في استقصائه الذي قام به في كتابه: "المفسرون بين التأويل والإثبات في آيات الصفات"؛ حيث أثبت أن جميع المفسرين أتوا بشيء من التأويل في آيات الصفات، وتعقَّبهم في ذلك، ما عدا الشيخين المذكورين.
وحينما درَّست مادة العقيدة في المعهد العالي لإعداد الدعاة، قمت بقراءة "مجموع الفتاوى" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وبعض كتبه الأخرى، فأذهلني ما قرأت من كثرة النصوص التي ظهر فيها هذا الإمام بالسماحة والرحمة والعدل وسعة الأفق، وذلك في حكمه على المخالفين في أمور العقيدة من العلماء المجتهدين، حيث اقتصر حكمه عليهم بالخطأ، ولم يضللهم ولم يبدعهم.
ثم توج هذه الرؤى الحميدة ما قمت به من قراءة كتاب "سير أعلام النبلاء" للحافظ الذهبي، حيث يوافق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في السماحة والعدل في الحكم،*
*فأصبحَتْ لديَّ قناعة تامة بهذا المنهج الوسط الذي سطرت من أجله هذه الرسالة.
وكان لزامًا عليَّ أن أنشر ما هداني الله جل وعلا إليه من هذا العلم؛*

*ليقيني بالوعيد الشديد على كتمان العلم،*

*كما جاء في قول رسول* *
الله* *ج:"ما من رجل يحفظ علمًا فيكتمه؛ إلا أتي به يوم القيامة ملجمًا بلجام من النار"، أخرجه الحافظان ابن ماجه، والترمذي وحسنه،من حديثأبي هريرة (**[1]**).
*([1])سنن ابن ماجه (261)، في المقدمة(1/96)، سنن الترمذي (2649)، في العلم 
(5/29).
"

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ ا.ه .

*فلنراجع أنفسنا لتخليص العبودية لله ...*

*و لنربّ أنفسنا قبل ادّعاء التصفية للدقائق التي نحن أنفسنا ما فهمناها ...* 

*و إن فهمناها ما عرفنا تطبيقها ..*

*بل ربما كان الكلام فيها أصلا بدعة بهذا الشكل .*

* ثم إننا بتأخير التربية حرفناها لتصبح لغير وجه الله ... مصرّين على ما نشأنا عليه و إن أهلكت الأمة !!*

*الخوارج يخرجون على حاكم واحد فيعيثون فسادا في البلاد ... !!!!*

*أما نحن فقد خرجنا ...؟*



*نعم خرجنا خروجا أعظم في الإثم و التدمير .. ؟ !!!!!*




*عندما* 





*خرجنا على الأمة ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

سؤال بسيط يا خلوصي!
من الخارج عن الأمة؟
أهو الذي يدعو إلى اتباع الرسول والسلف الصلح، أم هو الذي يدعو إلى اتبّاع الياس والانخراط في جماعة التبليغ؟
لماذا لا تتجرد وتخلص العمل والدعوة لله
لماذا كل عمل صغير أو كبير تجعلونه باسم التبليغ
أهو صك الغفران أم هو الاخلاص الذي لا يقبل عمل إلا به
كفانا تفريقا للأمة كفانا ابتداعا كفانا خروجا عن الدين
صدقت في الجملة الإخيرة وهي وصف لك ولكل تبليغي 
خرجنا على الأمة ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## خلوصي

عجبا كيف تتحرك النفس في سرها وأخفاها على ما زرعه فيها والد أو جماعة أو مذهب أو مجتمع....
تجتنب ما لا يرضاه الزارع وإن كان حقا فترفض الحَب الجديد ,وتهوى ما يرضاه و إن كان باطلا..
الميزان اختل.............و الماء في سقيا القديم جارية....................  ..
.............................. إنفاق للغير وإرواء بلا خير..! ؟فلأن ( الماء ) ضُمّنت معنى العين التي لا تنقطع ... أُنّثت !!فيا سعادة من أعطش أرضه القديمة وأشجاره التي زرعها فيها غيره ... و راح يستسقي لنفسه ... يضربها هي أولاً بعصاالاستبصار ... فتنفجر اثنتي عشرة عينا " قد علم كل أناس مشربهم " ؟!

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

فلسفة
إذا وقفت بين يدي ربك يوم القيامة وسألك عما أنت فيه
ماذا سيكون جوابك؟
أهو هذه الخزعبلات أم الوعود المستكثرات أم الابتسامات العريضات

اتق الله يا أخي، ما كان نبينا هكذا ولا سلفنا الصالح ولا علماؤنا
إذا كان عندك علم فتكلم وإن لم يكن فتعلم
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العنابي,

خلوصي دعنا من هذه التراهات!!
 ممكن تذكر لنا كتاب ألفه عالم من علماء التبليغ الهنود نرجع اليه ونتفقه في ديننا ونفهم ماهي عقيدة جماعة التبليغ الصحيحة؟

----------


## ابا اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتقوا الله فيما تقولون اتحسيبون انفسكم اتباع السلف الصالح و غيركم لا?
و الله اني لعرفت اناس ينتسبون الى هده الجماعة و ما    كان محمد الياس عندهم كما تقلون ضلما
وانت عندما تقف امام ربك مادا سوف تقول و انت تأكل لحم الناس ضلما و عدوانا  اتقي الله و لا ثحسب نفسك من الناجين هداك الله

----------


## خلوصي

كان سيدنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه يروي حديث النية فأغمي عليه ثلاث مرات من الخشية ..

سنسود العالم فقط عندما نسود نفوسنا الأمارة ...
و لن نفعل حتى يرزقنا الله عز و جل من يعلمنا كيف نكون لله وحده .... و يكتشف ببصيرته ما نتقلب فيه من الشرك باسم التوحيد و الدفاع عنه !!

----------


## خلوصي

اللهم أكثر في هذه الأمة من يرجع عن خطئه و لو كان ذلك الرجوع مما يهدم بنيانا و كينونة كبيرة عظيمة و شخصية اعتبارية تنشط في الأمة و تخربها باسم الدين و هي غارقة في بحور العصبيات الخفية ...

اللهم علمنا فقه الاستبصار الأعظم الذي ندوس فيه على نفوسنا لأجلك وحدك ... يا قيوم السموات و الأرض .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

يا خلوصي ,

لماذا تتهرب من الاجابة على اسئلتي وتدلس وتلف وتدور؟!
اما تتقي الله؟!
سبحان الله اهل الباطل ليس لديهم الا الباطل, لان مابني على باطل فهو باطل!!
لم تستطع ان ترد على سؤال من الاسئلة الكثيرة التي طرحت عليك!!
وكلما تطرح موضوع نرد عليك!!
اذا كانت عقائدكم مضحكة ولا تستطيعون ان تبينوها للمسلمين, فلماذا تدعون الناس الى جماعتكم المنحرفة؟!
هذا المنتدى مفتوح للمناقشة الهادفة لا للمسرحيات الصوفية!!

----------


## خلوصي

> كان سيدنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه يروي حديث النية فأغمي عليه ثلاث مرات من الخشية ..
> 
> سنسود العالم فقط عندما نسود نفوسنا الأمارة ...
> و لن نفعل حتى يرزقنا الله عز و جل من يعلمنا كيف نكون لله وحده .... و يكتشف ببصيرته ما نتقلب فيه من الشرك باسم التوحيد و الدفاع عنه !!


فيا أخي العزيز :
كف شرك عنا ..
لا نريد حوار أمثالك من الأفاضل ... بارك الله فيك و في علمك .
ناقش ما تريد في مواضيعك التي فتحتها هناك .. أتأتي ضيفا إلى مواضيعي ثم تؤذيني ؟

غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
رحم الله والديك .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> أيها المباركون 
> سلام الله عليكم 
> أدهشني ذلك الكم الهائل من الردود .....
> هل لي ان أعرف محل النزاع بينكم جميعا ؟


أخي فيصل وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته؛

لا تندهش لمثل هذه الردود الكثيرة, لأنك تعلم أن الأمة الإسلامية افترقت إلى فرق شتى كل يدعي أنه على حق. والنزاع كبير جدا إن لم تكن تعلم أو لم تتابع مشاركات الاخوة الناقمين على أفكار أمثال خلوصي.
وكل ما طلبنا من أمثال خلوصي أن نعرض أفكار جماعته على القرآن والسنة امتثالا لأمر الله تعالى الذي قال في محكم تنزيله: ((فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذاكم خير وأحسن تأويلا))

فكل من  يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر حق الايمان وجب عليه أن يرد كل نزاع وخلاف إلى المصدرين الشرعيين. وإلا فإما نتهمه بالجهل وهنا يبين له الحق, وإما نتهمه في ايمانه لأنه عدل عن رد الخلاف إلى الكتاب والسنة.

لذا أخي فيصل لا تستغرب من حملات الاخوة أبو الفداء والحيدر والعنابي على صاحب الموضوع الذي تجاهل الردود وتهرب عن الجواب وأبى أن يعرض أفكاره على الكتاب والسنة واستمر في فلسفاته التي لا تمت للمصدرين الشرعيين بصلة. وغاص في بحر أوهامه وهرطقات الجماعة التي كثيرا ما نلاحظ انحرافها الشديد عن الصراط المستقيم, فإذا كان هناك من يستعد للنقاش العلمي الهادف فسترى كم من مسألة خطيرة وقعوا فيها أرباب الجماعة واتبعهم من هم أدنى منهم.

فلا يغرنك العناوين البراقة والمشاعر الجياشة والحرقة المزعومة, فهذه من صنائع المتصوفة وغيرهم من المبتدعة, فإذا اصطدموا بأهل الحق الذين لا يتكلمون إلا على علم يتقوقعوا ويتراجعوا ليتكتلوا ثم يهجمون عليهم ويصفونهم بالتشدد والتطرف وغيرها من ألقاب سئمنا من سماعها.

فأكرر النداء لمرة أخرى: هل من محاور يحاورنا على علم حول أفكار الجماعة؟

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال الامام ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله في شرحه على العقيدة الطحاوية:
(فالواجب اتباع المرسلين, واتباع ما أنزل الله اليهم....وكما يقوله كثير من المبتدعة, من المتنسكة والصوفية: انما نريد الاعمال بالعمل الحسن, والتوفيق بين الشريعة وبين مايدّعونه من الباطل, الذي يسمونه: حقائق وهي جهل وضلال....فبسبب جهل هؤلاء وضلالهم وتفريطهم, وبسبب عدوان اولئك وجهلهم ونفاقهم, كثر النفاق, ودرس كثير من علم الرسالة ).
صفحة73-74 من طبعة المكتب الاسلامي تحقيق الالباني.

----------


## خلوصي

فيا أخي العزيز :
كف شرك عنا ..
لا نريد حوار أمثالك من الأفاضل ... بارك الله فيك و في علمك .
ناقش ما تريد في مواضيعك التي فتحتها هناك .. أتأتي ضيفا إلى مواضيعي ثم تؤذيني ؟

غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
رحم الله والديك .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
> رحم الله والديك .


وهل حاورت أحدا ورددت على انتقاداته علميا؟
وكيف تريدنا أن نكون كي تحاورنا؟ جئناك بأعذب الكلمات كي تستعد لحوارنا فلم نلق منك جوابا, ((هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزًا))

لماذا ترانا نتقبل النقد ونرد بعلم أو نصمت إن لم نستطع؟ فهل صعب عليك أن تقول: ليس لي علم يأهلني للرد؟ وإذا كان كذلك لا تكتب شيئا عن أفكار الجماعة إلا بعد عرضها على الشرع. وأنت تدري أن القول في الدين بغير علم من أعظم المحرمات.

فيا أخي خلوصي هل لك أن تجيب ولو على سؤال واحد وجته إليك؟

قبل مدة أتيت بشهادة أحد يدعي أن الجماعة تتكلم عن التوحيد والأسماء والصفات, أظن في راوند بباكستان, فإن صحت هذه الشهادة فإني أقول لك: هذا من أكذب الكذب, إما تظاهروا أمام الشاهد بأنهم يدرسون التوحيد, أو شهادة كاذبة. لأن الجماعة التي تخرج هناك والذين يعودون إلى أوطانهم يزدادون جهلا على جهل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله, ويتكلمون عن البيعة التي عقدوها هناك, وقد حكيت لك شكل تلك البيعة, وأيضا يحملون أفكارا خطيرة تنتسب إلى المتصوفة وأعظمها عقيدة وحدة الوجود.

فتراهم يعتقدونها دون علم بحقيقتها, فأصبح كل شيء عندهم هو الله ...
حتى مرة كنت معجبا بسياة استطاعت أن تنقل حمولة كبيرة فقلت: سبحان الله عجبا لهذه السيارة التي استطاعت أن تحمل كل هذه الحمولة! قال رجل من الجماعة لا تقل هذا بل الله هو الذي حملها وليست السيارة, وقال أيضا لمن نقلنا ولست أنت من تنقلنا بل الله هو الذي نقلنا.

فهل لك أن تفسر لنا معنى هذه الكلمات؟ ربما أخطأت في الفهم. 

فيا أخ خلوصي؛
لا تجعلني أتكلم مع جماد حاول أن تجيب على أسئلتي ولا تمر عليها مر الكرام ويتهمك غيري بقلة العلم والتلون والتكبر.


حتى كلامك عن التوحيد فيه تناقض, أو دعني أسميه تلون, فإنك تتلون كثيرا, مرة وصفت الكلام عن التوحيد بأنه تضخيم, ثم بعد ذلك أتيت بشاهد يدعي أن الجماعة تعتني بالتوحيد وتتكلم عن الأسماء والصفات بصفتها القضية الهامة...
 الله المستعان.

----------


## خلوصي

فيا أخي العزيز :
نحن في وديان مختلفة جدا ... لا نصلح للحوار معا 
لا نريد حوار أمثالك من الأفاضل ... بارك الله فيك و في علمك .
ناقش ما تريد في مواضيعك التي فتحتها هناك .. أتأتي ضيفا إلى مواضيعي ثم تؤذيني ؟

غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
رحم الله والديك .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

((هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزًا))

----------


## خلوصي

هذه بعض أسباب اعتذاري:

يقول الحميدي في الشمولية المخلصة لله وحده :

مثل من آثار الاعتدال في الحكم على المخالفينلقد جرَتْ لي في تطبيق هذا المنهج قصة أذكرها وإن كانت من باب الحديث عن النفس؛ لما فيها من العبر النافعة.هذه القصة تتلخص في أننيكنت مدرسًا في معهد الحرم المكي ما بين عامي سبعة وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألف للهجرة، وكان من بين طلاب ذلك المعهد طالب من اليمن نبيهٌ، قوي الشخصية، متصلب في التمسك بما يعتقده، وقد كنت أدرِّس طلاب المعهد في السنة الرابعة منه في مادة التوحيد رسالة "الواسطية" للإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، فاعترض ذلك الطالب بشدة على موضوع إثبات جميع الصفات، وظل يناقش في كثير من الدروس ذلك العام، وكنت ألاطفه وأفتح له صدري على الرغم من انفعاله الشديد في أثناء المناقشات، وكنت أُقدِّر فيه اتصافه بالتقوى والحماسة الدينية والدفاع بقوة عما يراه هو الحق، ولما حضر الاختبار كتب ما كنت قررته في الدروس، ثم كتب: هذا ما قرره الشيخ، والذي أعتقده هو كذا كذا، وكتب معتقده في ذلك، وقد قدرت له هذه الصراحة فأعطيته الدرجة الكاملة في المادة!!وفي السنة الخامسة للمعهد درَّست الطلاب رسالة "الفتوى الحموية" للإمام ابن تيمية، وسار معي ذلك الطالب مثل سيره في العام الماضي، وعاملته بالمعاملة نفسها، وكتب في الاختبار مثل ما كتبه في العام الماضي، وأعطيته الدرجة الكاملة!وفي السنة السادسة درَّست الطلاب رسالة "التدمرية" للإمام ابن تيمية، وفي أثناء الشرح والتقرير قال ذلك الطالب: أما الآن؛ فإن الشيخ -يعني ابن تيمية- لم يترك مجالاً للمعارضين، ثم سار معي في الدراسة من غير مناقشة، وظهر منه الاقتناع بما قرره الإمام ابن تيمية في توحيد الأسماء والصفات.ثم انتقلت أنا إلى الدراسات العليا في جامعة أم القرى، وأكمل ذلك الطالب المعهد والتحق بالجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة النبوية، وتخرج منها وعاد إلى بلاده، وكوَّن له حلقة دراسية كبرت فيما بعد وزاد عدد أفرادها، وصارت له شهرة كبيرة!!وكنت أقول في نفسي في أثناء تلك المناقشات: هذا الطالب وأمثاله نشؤوا في مجتمع علمي يرى تأويل بعض الصفات، ويرى علماؤه وطلاب العلم فيه أنهم على الحق، بينما أنا وأمثالي نشأنا في مجتمع علمي يرى عدم تأويل شيء من نصوص الصفات على خلاف ظاهره، ويرى علماؤه وطلاب العلم فيه أنهم على الحق، ولو أني نشأت في مثل المجتمع العلمي الذي نشأ فيه ذلك الطالب لكنت مثله في الغالب، فلماذا أعتقد فيه الضلال والابتداع في اعتقاد لولا فارِق المنشأ العلمي لكنت مثله فيه، أليس الأرفق بي وبه والذي هو من مقتضيات الأخوة الإسلامية أن أحكم عليه بالخطأ وأن يحكم علي هو بذلك، ثم إنْ أقنعته بما أنا عليه رجع إلى الصواب، وإن أقنعني بما هو عليه رجعت إلى الصواب، من غير أن يحصل بيننا تضليل ولا تبديع ولا بغض ولا براءة؟! وإن ظل كل واحد منا على قناعته فلن يؤثر ذلك على ما بيننا من أخوة ومحبة، ما دام الحكم بيننا لا يتجاوز مرحلة التخطئة.وإن العبرة التي نخرج بها من هذه القصة أنه ينبغي للعالم المربي تطبيق أسلوب اللين والتفاهم مع المخالفين في العقائد وغيرها من العلم، على اعتبار أنهم مخطئون فيما ذهبوا إليه، ما داموا مجتهدين أو تابعين لعلماء مجتهدين، وعدم تبديعهم أو تضليلهم، والإبقاءُ على محبتهم القلبية وأخوتهم الدينية وعدمُ البراءة منهم، ولقد طبقت هذا المنهج مع ذلك الطالب النجيب لمدة سنتين ونصف؛ حتى اقتنع بما كنت أقرره آنذاك من غير ضغط ولا إكراه.وربما لو كنت عاملته بالشدة وعددته مبتدعًا ضالاًّ لزاد تمسكه بمعتقده، خصوصًا فيما لو طُبِّق عليه ما هو معروف غالبًا من فصل الطالب من الدراسة إذا هو جاهر بمعتقده، الذي يراه بعض المسؤولين بدعة وضلالة.إنك حينما تجادل إنسانًا من أهل العلم في أمر ترى أنك فيه على الحق ويرى هو أنه على الحق، فتقول له: أنت ضال مبتدع، فإنه سيقول لك في الوقت نفسه :بل أنت الضال المبتدع! وإن لم يستطع أن يقولها بلسانه فإنه يعتقدها بقلبه، وهل يرجو الإنسان الداعية من إنسان آخر يضلله ويبدعه أن يسمع لقوله وأن يقتنع برأيه؟!إن الذي يُلوِّح بالهجوم المضاد على الآخرين ويتهمهم في عقائدهم يكون قد أقام بينهم وبينه سدًّا منيعًا يصعب اختراقه، وبالتالي فإنه يبعد من هذا المهاجم أن يصل إلى قلوب من يريد دعوتهم مهما أوتي من حجة وبلاغة.مننتائج الحيدة عن هذا المنهجهذا المنهج الذي تم بيانه؛ وهو الحكم على المخالفين من أهل الاجتهاد بالخطأ وعدم الحكم عليهم بالابتداع والضلال.. هو المنهج المعتدل الذي يضمن -بإذن الله تعالى- بقاء المودة والتفاهم بين علماء المسلمين مع اختلافهم في الاجتهاد.ولقد ظهرت نتائج سيئة للحيدة عن هذا المنهج على مدار التاريخ الإسلامي، فمن هذه النتائج ظهور الفتن والخلافات الحادة بين علماء المسلمين، وسأكتفي بذكر ثلاثة من العلماء الذين حصل لهم أذى واضطهاد بسبب اعتقادهم:محنة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل:فالعالم الأول هو الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى، وقد كان امتحانه بالقول بخلق القرآن، وقد بدأت هذه المحنة في أواخر عهد أمير المؤمنين المأمون، وذلك في سنة ثمان عشرة ومائتين، بعد أن أقنعه دعاة المعتزلة بهذه العقيدة؛ وهي أن القرآن مخلوق، فاعتنق ذلك، ثم أقنعوه بضرورة حمل العلماء على القول بهذه العقيدة بالقوة، فكتب المأمون من مَقَرِّ غَزْوه في بلاد الروم إلى نائبه على بغداد إسحاق بن إبراهيم في امتحان العلماء في ذلك.وقد وصف المأمون علماء السنة في كتابه بقوله: ثم هم الذين جادلوا بالباطل فدعوا إلى قولهم، ونسبوا أنفسهم إلى السنة، وفي كل فصل من كتاب الله قصص مِنْ تلاوته مُبطل قولَهم ومكذِّب دعواهم، يرد عليهم قولهم ونحلتهم.إلى أن قال: فرأى أمير المؤمنين أن أولئك شر الأمة ورؤوس الضلالة، المنقوصون من التوحيد حظًّا، والمخسوسون من الإيمان نصيبًا، وأوعية الجهالة، وأعلام الكذب، ولسان إبليس الناطق في أوليائه... إلخ!!ويقول في كتاب آخر: وقد عظَّم هؤلاء الجهلة بقولهم في القرآن الثَّلم في دينهم، والحرج في أمانتهم، وسهلوا السبيل لعدو الإسلام، واعترفوا بالتبديل والإلحاد على قلوبهم!!وقد جاء في كتبه الحكم على علماء المسلمين من أهل السنة بالكفر والشرك، مثل قوله في مناقشة جواب بشر بن الوليد: إذ كانت تلك المقالة الكفر الصراح والشرك المحض عند أمير المؤمنين([1]).وقد اضطر أكثر علماء السنة إلى موافقة المعتزلة في عقيدتهم ظاهرًا؛ ليسلموا من القتل، حيث كان المأمون ونائبه في بغداد وأعوانهم يهددونهم بالقتل إن لم يقولوا بخلق القرآن، لكن الإمام أحمد أبى أن يقول بخلق القرآن، وقال: القرآن كلام الله تعالى، منزل غير مخلوق، فأرسله إسحاق بن إبراهيم إلى المأمون ومعه محمد بن نوح؛ حيث ثبت، ولم يقل بخلق القرآن.وقد دعا الإمام أحمد ربه -جل وعلا- ألا يرى المأمون، فمات المأمون قبل أن يصل إليه! فرُدَّ بقيوده إلى بغداد، ومات صاحبه محمد بن نوح في الطريق رحمه الله تعالى.وقد أُدخِل الإمام أحمد السجن وبقي فيه نحوًا من ثلاثين شهرًا، ثم حُمِل بأمر المعتصم إلى إسحاق بن إبراهيم، فلما دخل عليه قال: يا أحمد، إنها والله نفسك، إنه -يعني المعتصم- لا يقتلك بالسيف، لقد آلى إن لم تجبه أن يضربك ضربًا بعد ضرب، وأن يقتلك في موضع لا يُرَى فيه شمس ولا قمر!!وأُحضِر الإمام أحمد أمام المعتصم وحوله زعيم المعتزلة أحمد بن أبي دؤاد وبعض علماء المعتزلة، وبدؤوا في مناظرته، فكانوا كلما انقطع واحد أتى آخر، وابن أبي دؤاد يقول: يا أمير المؤمنين، هو والله ضال مضل مبتدع!!فإذا انقطع مناظروه قال المعتصم: ويحك يا أحمد ما تقول؟! فيقول: أعطوني شيئًا من كتاب الله تعالى أو سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيقول أحمد بن أبي دؤاد: أنت لا تقول إلا ما في الكتاب والسنة؟! فيقول له: تأولتَ تأويلات، فأنت أعلم بها، وما تأولتُ ما يُحبس عليهولا ما يُقيَّد عليه.وجعل ابن أبي دؤاد يقول: يا أمير المؤمنين، والله لئن أجابك لهو أحب إليَّ من مائة ألف دينار ومائة ألف دينار، فيَعُدُّ من ذلك ما شاء الله أن يَعُدَّ، فقال: لئن أجابني لأطلقنَّ عنه بيدي، ولأركبن إليه بجندي، ولأطأنَّ عقبه.ثم قال المعتصم: يا أحمد، إني عليك لشفيق، وإني لأشفق عليك كشفقتي على ابني هارون! ما تقول؟ فيقول: أعطوني شيئًا من كتاب الله تعالى أو من سنة رسوله ج!ثم ما زالوا يناظرونه وهو يحاول حصرهم في الكتاب والسنة، وهم لا يريدون ذلك؛ لجهلهم بالسنة، ولعدم مقدرتهم على تأويل جميع آيات القرآن، فلما يئسوا من إجابته إياهم يما يريدون دعا المعتصم بالعُقابَين؛ وهما خشبتان تُمدُّ عليهم يدا المعذَّب، وبدؤوا بضربه بالسياط، فضربوه ضربًا مبرِّحًا لم يُرَ مثله!! فكان المعتصم يأمر الجلاد بأن يضربه سوطين بكل قوته، ويقول له: شدَّ قطع الله يدك، ثم يأمر آخر، فلما ضُرب سبعة عشر سوطًا قام إليه المعتصم، وقال: يا أحمد، علام تقتل نفسك؟! إني والله عليك لشفيق!! فلما أصر على عدم إجابتهم أمر بضربه، وجعل المعتصم يحاول معه ليجيب وكذلك من حوله، وما زالوا يضربونه حتى فقد وعيه، فلما أفاق قال المعتصم لابن أبي دؤاد: لقد ارتكبتُ إثمًا في أمر هذا الرجل، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، إنه والله كافر مشرك، قد أشرك من غير وجه!! فلا يزال به حتى يصرفه عما يريد، وقد كان أراد تخلية الإمام أحمد من غير ضرب.ثم خلَّوا عنه بعد ذلك؛ لما رأوا إنكار الناس وتجمعهم حول المكان؛ من بعض العلماء وطلاب العلم والعامة.ولقد ذُكِر من شجاعته وقوة احتماله وصبره على الجوع والعطش أمثلة رائعة؛ تدل على قوة إيمانه بالله تعالى واستحضاره عظمته([2]).وهكذا كانت هذه المحنة الكبيرة التي شملت أكثر علماء أهل السنة؛ بسبب تعصب المعتزلة الذين رأوا مذهبهم الفاسد هو الإسلام الحق والتوحيد الخالص، وأنَّ مَنْ لم يقل مثلهم بخلق القرآن فهو كافر مشرك حلال الدم!! ولذلك امتحنوا العلماء وعرضوهم على السيف إن لم يستجيبوا لهم.ولو أنهم عدُّوا علماء السنة مجتهدين وحكموا عليهم بالخطأ؛ لما وُجدت تلك المحنة، ولكان لهم مِنْ دَعْم السلطان الذي يرى مذهبهم ما يكفي لنشر مذهبهم.إن الإنسان ليعجب مما جرى من المحنة أيام أحمد بن حنبل، فقد بلغت من القسوة والفظاعة حدًّا يفوق التصور!لقد كان يكفي المعتزلة -وقد استطاعوا أن يستحوذوا على فكر أمير المؤمنين المأمون وأن يحولوه إلى مذهبهم- أن يسخِّروه لنصرة مذهبهم بمختلف الوسائل، التي لا تصل إلى حد امتحان علماء المسلمين بالعرض على السيف، وتكفيرهم إن لم يقولوا بخلق القرآن!!لقد كان يكفي في انتصارهم أن يستولوا على القضاء، وأن يجعلوا أمراء الدولة وعمالها منهم، وأن يحرموا أهل السنة من جميع وظائف الدولة، بل لو أنهم زادوا على ذلك فمنعوا علماء أهل السنة من التدريس في المساجد والإفتاء؛ لكان أمرًا يدخل في تصور العقل.فما الذي دفعهم حينما ملكوا القدرة أن يفعلوا بأهل السنةما فعلوا؟!الواقع أن الذي دفعهم إلى هذه المعاملة القاسية هو حكمهم على مخالفيهم من أهل السنة بالتكفير، وحكم المرتد عن الإسلام أن تُعرض عليه التوبة والرجوع عن كفره وإلا طُبِّق عليه حدُّ الردة وهو القتل، ولو أنهم عدُّوا مخالفيهم مجتهدين وحكموا عليهم بالخطأ لما وُجدت تلك المحنة، ولتحوَّل الخلاف إلى مناقشات ومناظرات بين علماء الفريقين، وسيظهر الحق من الباطل ويكون البقاء للحق والصواب.محنة الإمام أبي عبد اللهالبخاري:أما العالم الثاني فهو الإمام أبو عبدالله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله تعالى، فقد جرت له محنة على يد بعض أهل السنة في قضية اللفظ بالقرآن، فأهل السنة في ذلك الزمن متفقون على أن القرآن كلام الله تعالى لفظه ومعناه، وإنما اختلفوا في قول الإنسان لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق أو غير مخلوق، فأنكر الإمام أحمد ذلك؛ لأن اللفظ يحتمل أمرين: أحدهما الملفوظ وهو كلام الله جل وعلا فهذا غير مخلوق، والثاني التلفظ به وهو فعل العبد، والعبد مخلوق هو وأفعاله، فإذا قيل: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق فقد يوهم المعنى الأول، وهو غير صحيح ولا يجوز القول به؛ لأن القرآن كلام الله تعالى منزل غير مخلوق، وإذا قيل: لفظي بالقرآن غير مخلوق فقد يوهم المعنى الثاني فيكون نفيًا لخلق أفعال العباد، وهذاغير صحيح؛ فلهذا منع الإمام أحمد ذلك اللفظ واعتبره بدعة، وسار على ذلك بعض أهل السنة ومنهم الحافظ محمد بن يحيى الذهلي. وكان الإمام البخاري يتحاشى هذا اللفظ ولا يقول به، ولكنه إذا سئل يقول: القرآن كلام الله تعالى، وأفعال العباد مخلوقة، وألفاظهم من أفعالهم، فلما سافر إلى نيسابور جرت له فيها محنة بسبب ذلك.وقد ذكر الحافظ الذهبي في ذلك روايات؛ خلاصتها أن الإمام البخاري لما وصل إلى نيسابور قال عالمها الحافظ محمد بن يحيى الذهلي: اذهبوا إلى هذا الرجل الصالح فاسمعوا منه، فذهب الناس إليه.فقال محمد بن يحيى لأصحاب الحديث بعد ذلك: ألا من يختلف إلى مجلسه فلا يختلف إلينا، فإنهم كتبوا إلينا من بغداد أنه تكلم في اللفظ ونهيناه فلم ينته، فلا تقربوه، ومن يقربه فلا يقربنا.وقال لأصحاب الحديث أيضًا: إن محمد بن إسماعيل يقول: اللفظ بالقرآن مخلوق فامتحِنُوه في المجلس، فلما حضر الناس مجلس البخاري قام إليه رجل فقال: يا أبا عبدالله، ما تقول في اللفظ بالقرآن؛ مخلوق هو أم غير مخلوق؟ فأعرض عنه البخاري ولم يجبه، فقال الرجل: يا أبا عبدالله، فأعاد عليه القول، فأعرض عنه، ثم قال في الثالثة: فالتفت إليه البخاري وقال: القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، وأفعال العباد مخلوقة، والامتحان بدعة، فشغب الرجل، وشغب الناس، وتفرقوا عنه، وقعد البخاري في منزله!وقال محمد بن يحيى الذهلي أيضًا: القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق، ومن زعم: لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق.. فهو مبتدع، ولا يجالس ولا يكلم، ومن ذهب بعد هذا إلى محمد بن إسماعيل فاتهموه، فإنه لا يحضر مجلسه إلا من كان على مذهبه.ولقد رحل أبو عبدالله البخاري إلى بخارى، فلما قدمها نصب أهلها له القباب على فرسخ من البلد، واستقبله كثير من أهلها، ونثروا عليه الدنانير والدراهم والسكر الكثير، فبقي أيامًا، ثم إن محمد بن يحيى الذهلي كتب إلى أمير بخارى خالد بن أحمد الذهلي يقول :إن هذا الرجل قد أظهر خلاف السنة،فقرأ كتابه على أهل بخارى، فقالوا: لا نفارقه، فأمره الأمير بالخروج، فخرج.وكان في أثناء إقامته ببخارى يأتي إليه بعض أهل العلم، فيُظهرون شعار أهل الحديث من إفراد الإقامة ورفع الأيدي فيالصلاة وغير ذلك،فقال حريث بن أبي الورقاء وغيره: هذا رجل مُشغِب، وهو يفسد علينا هذه المدينة، وقد أخرجه محمد بن يحيى من نيسابور وهو إمام أهل الحديث، فاحتجوا عليه بابن يحيى واستعانوا عليه بالسلطان في نفيه من البلد، فأُخرج، وكان محمد بن إسماعيل ورعًا يتجنب السلاطين ولا يدخل عليهم.ولما قدم أبو عبدالله البخاري "مرو" استقبله أحمد بن سيار فيمن استقبله، فقال له أحمد: يا أبا عبدالله، نحن لا نخالفك فيما تقول، ولكنَّ العامة لا تحمل ذا عنك، فقال البخاري: إني أخشى النار؛ أُسألُ عن شيء أعلمه حقًّا أن أقول غيره، فانصرف عنه أحمد بن سيار.وأخيرًا هوى العملاقبعد ماطُعن من الأقربين؛من أهل الحديث الذين هم خاصته وزملاؤه!

فأُخرج من بخارى، بلده التي ولد فيها ونشأ بين ربوعها، وكان لقرية "خَرْتَنْك" القريبة من سمرقند شرف كبير؛ أن ثوى بها ذلك الإمام الكبير، حيث مرض وتوفي بها ودفن في أحضانها!!وفي ذكر وفاته يقول الحافظ الذهبي: قال ابن عدي: سمعت عبدالقدوس بن عبدالجبار السمرقندي يقول: جاء محمد بن إسماعيل إلى "خرتنك" قريةٍ على فرسخين من سمرقند، وكان له بها أقرباء، فنزل عندهم، فسمعته ليلة يدعو وقد فرغ من صلاة الليل: اللهم إنه قد ضاقت عليَّ الأرض بما رحبت فاقبضني إليك، فما تم الشهر حتى مات!! وقبره بـ "خرتنك".وذكر الذهبي عن ابن عدي قال: سمعت الحسن بن الحسين البزاز البخاري يقول: توفي البخاري ليلة السبت ليلة الفطر عند صلاة العشاء، ودفن يوم الفطر بعد صلاة الظهر سنة ست وخمسين ومائتين، وعاش اثنتين وستين سنة إلا ثلاثة عشر يومًا([3]).وهكذا ابتُلي هذا الإمام الجليل الذي اتفق أهل زمانه ومن جاء بعدهم على إمامته في الحديث، مع اجتنابه للفظ الذي يحتمل أمرين، وتعبيره باللفظ الواضح الذي لا يحتمل إلا المعنى الصحيح.والذين جابهوهوتخلوا عن درسه لمجرد هذا القول قد أوغلوا في الغلو والتنطع، وقد أساؤوا حينماربَّوا طلاب العلم على الغلو، فأصبح الرجوع عن خط الغلو إلى الاعتدال مُؤْذِنًابقيام فتنة وبلاء مستطير.ولقد أصبح هذا الإمام الكبير طريدًا في بلاده، وفي كل بلد يذهب إليه من بلاد خراسان وما وراء النهر تثار ضده تلك الفتنة.إن الخلاف الحقيقي يحتمله الاجتهاد إذا صدر من علماء مجتهدين ويُعذر فيه المخطئ، فكيف بهذا الخلاف الوهمي الذي أُلزم فيه هذا العالم الجليل بلازم قوله مما لم يقصده ولم ينطق به، بل تبرأ منه.إن مصدر تلك الفتنة وأمثالها هوالغلو في ردِّ البدع الشائعة؛حيث يتحول المدافعون عن السنة إلى الغلو والإفراط في سدِّ كلالذرائع الموصلة إلى تلك البدع،وفي سبيل ذلك يحرِّمون ما لم يحرمه الله تعالىورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،ويبتدعون بدعًا مُقابِلة في الغلو، ويحاسبون المسلمينعلى الإخلال بها أشد من محاسبتهم على الإخلال بالواجبات الشرعية أحيانًا،فإذا ظهرعلماء يدعون إلى الاعتدال في تلك القضاياوُصفوا بالأوصاف الشنيعة،وشُنَّت عليهم الحملات الفظيعة حتىيسكتوا ويسلِّموا لأولئك الغلاة بدعهم التي دعوا المسلمين إليها!!والنفوس-عادة-ميالة إلى الغلو والنقد في الغالب، فإذا برز عالم أو علماء يدعونإلى مثل هذا المنهج سارع إلى الاستجابة كل إنسان يميل مع عاطفته ولا يحكِّمعقله،وأكثر أتباع هؤلاء ممنلم يتعمقوا في العلمولم يتلقوا تربية كافية في الأدبالعلمي،

كما هو الحال في أولئكالطلاب الذين ملؤوا الداروما حولها لأخذ العلم عن الإمام البخاري، فلما سئل ذلك السؤال وأجاب بجوابه المعتدلوحَمَله دعاة الفتنة على غير محمله انصرفوا عنهجميعًا،وكأنَّ العلم كله قدتجمع في تلك القضية التي قد وُضع في تصورهم أنها من أهمالقضايا،وأنها مَحَكُّ الحكم علىأهل العلم،ومعقد الولاء لهم أوالبراءة منهم.

فما أبعد هؤلاء عنمنهج السلف الصالح الذي يدَّعون أنهم ثابتون عليه وأنهم حماتهورواده!!لقد اتهم أولئك الغلاة الإمام البخاري بالابتداع في الدين، وذلك حينما فصَّل الكلام في مسألة اللفظ والملفوظ، والحقيقة أنهم هم المبتدعة؛لأنهم يمتحنون الناس فيعقائدهم،وامتحان أهل العلم في عقيدتهم بدعة لم تكن موجودة على عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كما سبق عن الإمام البخاري.محنة الإمام ابن تيمية:([1]) تاريخ الطبري (8/631-641).([2]) سير أعلام النبلاء، باختصار، (11/241-254).([3]) المرجع السابق (12/453-468)، وانظر: مقدمة فتح الباري (490-493).فما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة ! ؟ ! ؟ ! ؟ !و هذه دعوة من هذا الفقير العاجز لأساتذته من طلاب العلم و العلماء و الباحثين :أن يعلنوها :" و عجلت إليك ربّ لترضى "ضاربين عرض الحائط بكل ما يعيق " عجلت ُ" من عجول ؟ ؟ !!حتى يتبيّنوا جذور هذه التربية الفكرية و القلبية ... : أين هي ..؟ و من وراءها علم أو جهل ..؟لينشروا أسماءهم على الملأ قائلين :نعم ؟! هؤلاء و طرائقهم و تفكيرهم و تربيتهم المباشرة و غير المباشرة ..... هي السبب في كوارثنا العلمية الدعوية في الفرد و الجماعات و الأمة !!!!!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

أفكار الجماعة في واد وأنت مع نقولاتك هذه في واد آخر
كفاك هروبا من الحوار وتكرارا للمواضيع  بارك الله فيك

أرى أنك تكثر من الخلط بين المواضيع ومن القص واللصق والخروج عن الموضوع إما من أجل الهروب من الحوار الجاد والرد على الانتقادات ومن ثمة عدم الكشف عن حقيقتك وحقيقة جماعتك, وأرى أن هذه الحوارات ليس لها زمام ولا خطام.

أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين أن يتدخلوا لكبح هذه التجاوزات.

----------


## ابا اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا ابو مندر
ا تعد نفسك من السلف الصالح و من الفرقة الناجية اسأل الله الا يفتنك في دينك

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تكلم بعلم وبلطف أو اصمت...

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

ألم تعلم أن السلف الصالح كانوا يردون على المخالفين والمبتدعة مراة بالتي هي أحسن وبالجدال الحسن, ومراة بشدة؟

أما الذين يجهلون حقائق ما يتبعون فالجدال معهم بالتي هي أحسن, وأما الذين يتنطعون ويكابرون رغم جلاء الحقائق ورغم إقامة الحجج عليهم فهؤلاء مبتدعة وضالون وجب الرد عليهم بشدة وخاصة إذا ضرب بالحجج والبراهين عرض الحائط واستمر في غيه وضلاله والأسوء من ذلك إذا دعا إلى ضلاله. 
لذا وجب معاملته بشدة ومع ذلك تكون الشدة موزونة لا فيها كلام بذيء ولا سب ولا لمز ولا شتيمة.

إن كنت لا تعلم راجع كتب الجرح والتعديل وراجع على سبيل المثال: سير أعلام النبلاء ولسان الميزان وغيرها كيف كان سلفنا الصالح من الصحابة ومن بعدهم يردون على المبتدعة وكذلك راجع ردود العلماء الربانيين على المبتدعة رحم الله موتاهم وحفظ الله أحياءهم....

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

فيا أخي العزيز :
نحن في وديان مختلفة جدا ... لا نصلح للحوار معا 
لا نريد حوار أمثالك من الأفاضل ... بارك الله فيك و في علمك .
ناقش ما تريد في مواضيعك التي فتحتها هناك .. أتأتي ضيفا إلى مواضيعي ثم تؤذيني ؟
غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
رحم الله والديك .
..............................  .
ياخلوصي,
لو سكتم لسكتنا ولكنكم تكلمتم فرددنا!
كان بعض علماء السلف يعرض عليه السيف لا لأن يتراجع عن اعتقاده ,ولكن ليسكت عن اهل البدع ولكنه يأبى الا ان يفضح اهل البدع تقربا الى الله!
على فكرة المشاركة الطويلة التي وضعتها سيأتي الرد عليها باذن الله بعنوان (كلام حق اردت به باطلك)!!
ستبدي لك الايام ما كنت جاهلا.... ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود!؟

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

أريد أن أقصد مرة بدون الألف فهذا سهو مني.

----------


## ابومعاذ

احسن الله إليك اخي خلوصي وبارك الله فيك 
اكمل ولاتبالي بما كتب من اصحاب الجدل السقيم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> احسن الله إليك اخي خلوصي وبارك الله فيك 
> اكمل ولاتبالي بما كتب من اصحاب الجدل السقيم


أصحاب الجدل السقيم ؟؟؟
هلا رددت عليهم وبينت السقم في ردودهم ؟؟

----------


## ابا اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا ابا مندر انا لم اسأ الادب معك حسب علمي ولكن الله المستعان

----------


## ابا اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا شيخ خلوصي بارك الله فيك واصل جهدك و لكن لي تعليق في جماعة التبليغ يوجد بعض التقصير من بعض افرادها فلمادا لا يكون في ترتيبهوم جهد اكبر من ناحية العلم و هكدا تخرجون من الخلاف مهدا الا راي

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> احسن الله إليك اخي خلوصي وبارك الله فيك 
> اكمل ولاتبالي بما كتب من اصحاب الجدل السقيم


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

نرجو من الإخوة المشاركين جميعا أن يلتزموا الأدب وأن يتكلموا بعلم أو يصمتوا، ونحن لسنا في معركة حتى نحتاج إلى من يصفق لنا ويشجعنا، فمن كان له حجة أو زيادة علم أو رد علمي فليتفضل مشكورا مأجورا بإذن الله، ومن أراد نصرة أخيه فليقوي رأيه بالأدلة والبراهين.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وهدانا وإياكم إلى الصراط المستقيم

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يا شيخ خلوصي بارك الله فيك واصل جهدك و لكن لي تعليق في جماعة التبليغ يوجد بعض التقصير من بعض افرادها فلمادا لا يكون في ترتيبهوم جهد اكبر من ناحية العلم و هكدا تخرجون من الخلاف مهدا الا راي


أخي أبا إسحاق حياك الله
لو تدبرت المشاركات الأولى، لرأيت أن لب الحوار حول تعليقك
فخلاصة المسألة
أن التبليغ لا يعيرون العلم بصفة عامة اهتماما والتوحيد بصفة خاصة اهتماما أيضا فهم يرونه من أسباب التفريق بين الأمة
هؤلاء التبليغيون يرون أن الخروج عندهم ركن وهو سبيل اليقين وتقوية الإيمان والدعوة إلى الله
قلنا لهم بأن هذا الخروج لا يكون مثمرا إلا إذا صاحب صاحبه علم ودعوة على بصيرة، أما أن نخرج الناس من المعاصي إلى الشرك أو نخرجهم من عبادة الأوثان إلى عبادة الأولياء والأسياد، فهذا لا يمت للدعوة بصلة بل يخرب الدين أكثر مما يدعو إليه.
لكن أخانا الخلوصي هداه الله كغيره من التبليغيين هون من شأن العلم والتوحيد وراح يدندن حول اليقين الذي يحسون به عند الخروج، ولم يرد الالتفات إلى الأدلة والبراهين التي واجهه بها الإخوة، فآل الأمر إلى ما هو عليه.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

الله يجزيك خير يالعنابي, كيفت ووفيت.
ابو المنذر, اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب! 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً، فقال: رجل يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنصره إذ كان مظلوماً، أفرأيت إذا كان ظالماً كيف أنصره؟! قال: تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم، فإن ذلك نصره.

ربُنا جل جلاله في كتابه الكريم أصّل هذا الأصل الأصيل, وبيّن هذا الأدب القويم في خطابه لأنبيائه ورسله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهم أجمعين, يقول ربنا الرحمن مخاطبًا نوحاً عليه السلام: (فلا تسألن ما ليس لك به علم إنّي أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين). ويخاطب نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول له: (قلْ إنّما حرّم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأنْ تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا وأنْ تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون). ويخاطب كل امرئٍ مسلمٍ بقوله سبحانه: (ولا تقفُ ما ليس لك به علم إنّ السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولاً). 

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر الناس التزاماً بهذا الأدب وتحليّاً بهذا الخلق فكان يسأل صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه عن مسائل دقيقة أو جليلة، في أصول الدين أو فروعه، وهو النبي الأكرم الرسول الأعظم أعلم الخلق بالله وبدينه وبشرعه، فما كان يستنكف صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه أنْ يقول: ((لا أدري)). يقول: ((لا أدري)) وهو العالم الفذ, الإمام القدوة, الرسول الخاتم! صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه. يقول على ملأٍ من الناس: ((لا أدري)), لمّا سأله سائل: "يا رسول الله أيُّ البقاع أحبّ إلى الله؟" فقال: ((لا أدري, حتى أسأل جبريل)), ولمّا سأل جبريل عليه السلام قال: "لا أدري حتى أسأل ميكائيل". ثم جاءه بالجواب فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إنّ أحبّ البقاع إلى الله المساجد, وإنّ أبغض البقاع إلى الله الأسواق)). 

وهكذا أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم رغم أنهم كانوا أبرّ هذه الأمة قلوباً, وأعمقها هديًا, وأقلها تكلفاً, من نصر الله بهم الدين, وحفظ بهم الملة، كانوا رضوان الله عليهم أعظم الناس ورعاً، وأقلهم في الدين كلاماً، ربّما يسئل أحدهم سؤالاً فيحيل على أخيه, وأخوه يحيل على غيره, وهكذا ما زال السائل ينتقل من واحد إلى آخر حتى يرجع السؤال إلى الأول، يقول عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى رحمه الله أدركت بهذا المسجد يعني مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرين ومائة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم يسئل عن المسألة فيقول: "لا أدري".

أبو بكر الصديق على المنبر الشريف يقول: "أيّ سماء تظلني؟ وأيّ أرضٍ تقلني؟ إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم". 

عمر بن الخطاب الإمام الفاروق, أمير المؤمنين, وخليفة المسلمين, من ضرب الله الحق على قلبه ولسانه, من لو رآه الشيطان سالكاً فجاً لسلك فجاً آخر, يقرأ قول الله عز وجل: (وفاكهةً وأبّاً), ثم يقول وهو على المنبر: "هذه الفاكهة، فما الأبُّ؟"، ثم يقول: "إنّ هذا لهو التكلف يا ابن الخطاب! وماذا على ابن أمّ عمر لو جهل آيةً في كتاب الله!". 

على بن أبي طالب يقول: "وا بردها على الكبد!" قيل: "ما هي؟" قال: "لا أدري". 

ويقول ابن عباس: "ينبغي للعالِم أنْ يورّث جلساءه لا أدري حتى تكون أصلاً يفزعون إليه". ويقول عبد الله بن عمر: "العلم ثلاثة: آيةٌ مُحكمة, وسنة ماضية, ولا أدري". جعل (لا أدري) ثلث العلم, وجعلها غيره نصف العلم, وهكذا حتى أثمرت هذه الشجرة ثمارًا مباركة فقعّدت للدين قواعده, وثبتت أصوله, ومُهّدت فروعه, ومازال هذا العلم الشريف يحمله من كل خلفٍ عُدوله ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين, وانتحال المبطلين, وتأويل الجاهلين, حتى نبتت في زماننا هذا نابتة, وظهرت ظاهرة, قومٌ يحسنون القيل, ويُسيئون الفعل, يُكثرون الكلام, ويدبجون الكتب, وينشرون المقالات, ويلقون الخطب, ولهم ضجيجٌ, وزفيرٌ, وزئيرٌ, وصيتٌ, وصهيلٌ بين الناس وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا. كتبهم ومقالاتهم, خطبهم وأقاويلهم يراد بها تقويضُ الدين من أساسه. قومٌ من بني جلدتنا يتكلمون بألسنتنا لكنهم نسأل الله العافية يكتبون كلامًا ويلقونه, إنْ أحسنّا الظن بهم قلنا: "هم على جهلٍ عظيم", وإنْ أسأنا الظن قلنا: "قلوبهم تنطوي على غير الإسلام، يظهرون الإسلام ويبطنون غيره, يلقون كلامُا ويُخفون أغراضًا"، فلابدّ أيها المسلمون من أنْ يُنتبه إليهم, وأنْ يُحذّر منهم لأنّ الله عز وجل قال لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هم العدو فاحذرهم قاتلهم الله أنّى يُؤفكون). 

الكافر المعلن بحرب الإسلام, المظهر لعداوته, لا خوف منه فإنّ المسلمين جميعًا يحذرونه ينتبهون إليه, يزنون أقواله بميزان الشرع لا ينساقون إليه. لكنّ المصيبة كل المصيبة أنْ يكون الإنسان عليم اللسان, يُجادِلُ بالقرآن ويسرد على كلامه أدلّةً, ويسوق براهين يحسبها الناس براهين للوهلة الأولى.. للنظرة العجلى ولكنها في حقيقة الأمر خواءٌ من كل علم.  

في امتنا الاسلامية ابتلينا بنفر من هؤلاء يلبسون مسوح العلم هم فصحاءُ اللسان ربّما يصلي أحدهم بالناس الجمعة أو العيدين, وربّما يتكلم بالآيات والأحاديث لكنه يضعها في غير مواضعها ينتسبون إلى بيوتات دينية, ويظهرون للناس وكأنهم أهل الدين, المدافعون عن بيضته, الذائدون عن حماه, الناطقون بكلمته, ولكنّ الحقيقة غير ذلك. 

منقول
وفي الحديث:

من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآ خر فل يقل خيرا او يصمت.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

هديتي لمن يريد الهداية!؟

علاقة جماعة التبليغ بالاستعمار الانجليزي!؟

( كان أشرف علي التهانوي الحنفي الديوبوندي الجشتي النقشبندي-حكيم الامة-ياخذ ستمائة روبية من الحكومة البريطانية وكانت الحكومة الهندية-البريطانية-تعطي معونة مالية لجماعة التبليغ في اول امرها.
يقول الشيخ حفظ الرحمن السيوهاروى عضو البرلمان الهندي وبصدد هذا: ان الحكومة الهندية البريطانية كانت تساعد حركة جماعة التبليغ في أول الامرها بمعونة مالية بواسطة الحاج رشيد أحمد ثم انقطعت هذه المعونة ).
من كتاب جماعة التبليغ في شبه القارة الهندية,لسيد طالب الرحمن, صفحة(80).

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

قال العلامة المحدث الشيخ حماد الانصاري-رحمه الله-( ان ابا الحسن الندوي هو رئيس جماعة التبليغ في الهند وهو نقشبندي حنفي متعصب, فصيح اللسان, وقد التقيت به في رحلتي للهند.
والسبب في اقبال الناس عليه: فصاحته وكتاباته الجيدة, وهو سياسي كبير )انتهى.
من كتاب المجموع في ترجمة العلامة المحدث الشيخ حماد بن محمد الانصاري-رحمه الله-تأليف وجمع وترتيب-عبدالاول الانصاري-صفحة(601)من المجلد الثاني.

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

أرجو من الأخ عبد الرزاق الحيدر أن ينقل لنا كلام العلامة الدكتور صالح الفوزان عن حادثة خروج التبلغيين من القاعة عند بداية محاضرته حول أشرف العلوم, فهذه الشهادة من هذا العالم لحجة قوية على من يدعي أن الجماعة تعتني به, وهي أيضا أنسب للموضوع الذي سماه صاحبه أشرف العلوم!!!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

«الأحباب »ودورهم في صناعة« الإرهاب » 





سعادة رئيس تحرير جريدة الجزيرة الأستاذ خالد المالك - سلمه الله - 

لقد قرأت ما نشر في جريدتكم يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 12 رجب 1429هـ حول ما بثته وسائل الإعلام منذ أيام حول إلقاء القبض على خلية من أسوأ خلايا التكفير والإرهاب في هذه البلاد، إذ يصل عددها إلى أكثر من 500 شخص خططوا لهدم ونسف وتفجير منشآت البلاد، ثم تبع ذلك ما عرضه التلفاز السعودي من اعترافات بعض الذين ألقي القبض عليهم في برنامج (همومنا)، فتحدثوا عن أدوارهم في هذه الخلايا الضالة وما قاموا به من أعمال في استقطاب شبابنا إلى فكرهم الخارجي البغيض، ولقد كتبت منذ فترة مقالة عنوانها: (جماعة التبليغ ودورها في صناعة الإرهاب) بيَّنت فيها خطر هذه الجماعة على بلاد الحرمين ودورها الرئيسي في زعزعة أمنها، وما تقوم به من مخططات سياسية تنظيمية تسعى لنزع يد الطاعة من حكامنا وولاة أمورنا وإعطائها أمراء هذه الجماعة؛ لأنها تعتبر اللبنة الأولى لتفخيخ عقول شبابنا وبث المنهج التكفيري إلى مجتمعنا السلفي الأصيل، فاستنكر البعض معللين أن هذه الجماعة تختلف عن التي في الخارج وأنها تسعى للدعوة وحب الزهد في الدنيا والبعد عن الأموال والممتلكات!! فتركت الحال على ما هو عليه حتى جاء اليوم الذي يثبت ما ذكرته وحذرت منه بعد ما ذكر الشيخ ابن شري مأساته ومعاناته ممن سماهم (الأحباب) وقصده بذلك جماعة التبليغ، وما قاموا به من إغواء أحد أبنائه ووقوعه في التكفير وأخذ أمواله والذهاب به إلى أفغانستان!! 

فالحمد لله الذي أظهر الحق وكشفه على أعين الملأ مع أنني على يقين مما ذكرته ولست في شك من ذلك؛ لأنني لم أتحدث إلا عن بيِّنة وأدلة ثابتة وأخبار ثقات شهادة الواحد منهم إذا شهد فكت القتيل من حد القتل، أولهم صاحب الفضيلة والدنا الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي - حفظه ربي وشفاه - عندما قال: يظن البعض أن التبليغيين ليس لهم توجه سياسي ولا معرفة بالسياسة وهذا من الخطأ؛ لأنهم من أسوأ الناس في ذلك وشرهم سيئ على الأمة، وكان ذلك قبل حوالي 7 سنوات في أحد دروس الشيخ في منزله بمكة. 

وثانيهم: صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز وزير الداخلية - حفظه الله وبارك فيه - عندما صرح بذلك في جريدة السياسة الكويتية منذ فترة فقال: من أسوأ ما حصل لي أثناء تحملي لمسؤولياتي الاعتداء على الحرم، منهم من تأثروا بجماعة التبليغ ومنهم من تأثروا بجماعة الإخوان، والكل يعرف ما حصل للحرم في سنة 1400هـ. 

وثالثهم: الشيخ حمود التويجري - رحمه الله - في كتاب (القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ) ص20 عندما قال: وليعرف عن هؤلاء أي - التبليغيون - انهم يتربصون بالحكومة السعودية والجامعة الإسلامية. 

فكان من المناسب اليوم بعدما شاهدنا ما تقوم به هذه الجماعة النارية من مكائد سيئة لهذه البلاد وما تسعى إليه من إفساد ودمار وتقتيل وتفجير وتجنيد لشبابنا من تسميتها بجماعة (التوليع) بدلاً من التبليغ، لذلك دعونا نذكر بعضا من حقائق وأسرار هذه الجماعة التي طالما خفيت على الناس. 

نشأت هذه الجماعة في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري ولم يكن لها اثر في القرون المفضلة ولا في زمن التابعين، فهي حادثة المنشأ والولادة فكانت فكرة نشأتها في تركيا ثم نمت وترعرت في الهند، فحالها كحال بقية الأحزاب والجماعات التي أنشئت في هذه الأزمنة حتى أصبح لها انتشار واسع في جميع البلدان العربية والأجنبية، فكانت الحكومة البريطانية تقدم لها معونة مالية!! ولهم اجتماعات وجلسات يومية وأسبوعية وشهرية في المساجد والاستراحات والمخيمات وغالبا ما تسمى مساجدهم التي يجتمعون فيها وينطلقون منها بعد إلقاء البيانات الدعوية (مساجد النور)، ومن ثم يتم الذهاب للجولات الدعوية بين أفراد الجماعة، أما اليوم فهم ينطلقون من الاستراحات المعدة لذلك والتابعة لهم في يومي الأحد والثلاثاء من كل أسبوع حيث يشكلون الجولة على مجموعات من الأفراد قاعدتهم فيها: (لاتحرك ساكناً ولا تسكن متحركاً)، ومعناها أنك لا تتكلم ولا تنكر على المدعو فتجعله على ما هو عليه، فلو مثلاً وجدته على معصية أو بدعة فإنك لا تنكر عليه فدعه وحاله، وتقوم هذه الجولة على ثلاثة عناصر رئيسة مهمة في أثناء قيامهم بها: 

1 - الدليل: وهو الذي يدلهم على مكان المدعو الذي يريدون دعوته للانضمام لجماعتهم ويكون هذا في مقدمة الأفراد. 

2 - المتحدث: وهو الذي يقوم بإلقاء الموعظة للمدعوين ويكون في الوسط. 

3 - المثبت: وهو الشخص الذي يقوم بالدعاء لهم بالثبات منذ بداية خروجهم وأثناء إلقاء الموعظة وهذا يكون في المؤخرة. 

وحقيقة انك لا تكاد تجد للتوحيد مكاناً في دعوتهم بل إنهم ينفرون ويخرجون ولا يحضرون المحاضرات والدروس في التوحيد، ولما ألقى الشيخ صالح الفوزان محاضرة عن التوحيد في أحد مساجد الرياض خرجوا من المسجد وكانوا يسكنونه!! بل إن أحد كبار هذه الجماعة في حفر الباطن يقول ليس في القرآن توحيد!! فيا سبحان الله كيف لا يكون فيه توحيد وهو يقرأ في صلاته قوله تعالى في سورة الفاتحة: {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ}، بل وحدثني أحد الأخوة في الرياض فقال: جاءني مجموعة منهم عدة مرات إلى منزلي يريدون مني الخروج معهم فجلسوا عندي ثم ذهبت وأحضرت لهم كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - وقلت لهم دعونا نقرأ فيه فقاموا علي وغضبوا وقالوا لي: هل نحن نعبد القبور حتى تأتي لنا به، وخرجوا من عندي وأصبحوا لا يسلمون علي ويحذرون مني!! 

والمتأمل في طريقة هذه الجماعة يجد أنها تتغير بين الحين والآخر فكانوا في السابق جل مواعظهم عن الموت والقبور وأهوالها، أما اليوم فتغيرت وجهتهم فتجدهم اتجهوا إلى الضحك والتهريج في لقاءاتهم، وإن مما يؤسف له مع ما يقومون به من أعمال مخالفة لما عليه أهل السنة أننا ما زلنا نسمع بعض الأقوال التي تؤيد الخروج معهم ومناصرتهم بدعوى أن الذين عندنا أحسن حالاً من الذين في الخارج!! ولذا كانت سبباً رئيسياً في الزج بشبابنا في براثن وأوحال التفكير والتفجير. 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إذا كانت هذه الجماعة ليست كالتي في الخارج فلماذا يسمون أنفسهم جماعة التبليغ (الأحباب)؟ ولماذا يذهبون إلى مراكز جماعة التبليغ في الخارج؟ ولماذا يغضبون عند ذكر أخطاء الجماعة؟ ولماذا يستقبلون أفراد هذه الجماعة الذين يأتون من الخارج؟؟ 

ولماذا لا نرى في دعوتهم نشاطاً للعناية بالتوحيد والدعوة إليه ونشره في أوساط التبليغيين؟ أترك الإجابة لكم وأنتم تعرفون الحال!! والحقيقة ان العبرة بطريقة الدعوة والمنهج الذي يسلكونه وليس بالأمكنة والبلدان والأشخاص. 

واذكر أنه حدثني أحد العقلاء من كبار السن ومحبي الخير في الرياض فقال: جاءوني مرارا يريدونني أن أخرج معهم فقلت لهم: أنا لا أستطيع لكثرة مشاغلي ولو كنت أريد الخروج والسفر لذهبت إلى مكة للعمرة والصلاة في المسجد الحرام التي يعدل فيها الفرض مائة ألف صلاة، فقال لي مع الأسف أحدهم بكل استهتار وما كنت أظن من مسلم أن يقول هذه المقولة: اترك مكة للعجائز!! فزدت ثقة في بُعْدي عنهم وأنصح الناس بالبعد عنهم. 

انظروا إلى آثار تلك الجماعة على هذه البلاد!! ولذا قال أحد السلف: ما ابتدع قوم بدعة إلا واستحل السيف أي بالخروج على ولاة أمور المسلمين وشق عصا الطاعة. 

وختاماً: قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي - رحمه الله -: أنا أعرف التبليغ منذ زمن قديم، هم المبتدعة في أي مكان كانوا، هم في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس، فتاوى الشيخ (1-174). 



عبد المحسن بن سالم باقيس 




bagis222@hotmail.com 

 منقول من موقع

http://www.al-jazirah.com/90037/rv4d.htm

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

العلامة الفوزان يذكر قصتاً حصلت له مع جماعة التبليغ في السعودية تبين منهجهم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ولي الصالحين وظاهر الحق إلى يوم الدين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين : أما بعد:
هذا موضوع جديد عن جماعة التبليغ على ما سبق ذكره من المواضيع عن جماعة التبيلغ مدعومة بكلام العلماء الربانيين وتحذيرهم منها وهذا موضوع جديد عباره عن قصة حصلت للشيخ صالح الفوازن مع جماعة التبيلغ في السعودية تبين ما هم عليه من منهج وقد ذكرها في أثناء جوابه على السؤال التالي : سؤال : 
ما حكم وجود مثل هذه الفرق كاالتبليغ ، والإخوان المسلمين وغيرها في بلادنا خاصه وبلاد المسلمين عامة ؟ ((جواب :
بلادنا - ولله الحمد - جماعة واحدة ، كل أفرادها وكل حاضرتها وباديتها تسير على منهج الكتاب والسنة يوالي
بعضهم بعضاَ ، ويحب بعضهم بعضاً .

أما هذه الجماعات الوافدة فيجب أن لا نتقبلها ؛ لأنها تريد أن تنحرف بنا أو تفرقنا، وتجعل هذا تبليغي وهذا إخواني وهذا..... وهذا..، لم هذا التفرق ؟! هذا كفر بنعمة الله تعالى .

نحن على جماعة واحدة ، وعلى وحدة ، وعلى بينة من أمرنا ، فلم نستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ؟! لماذا نتنازل عما أكرمنا الله عز وجل به من الاجتماع والألفة والطريق الصحيح ، وننتمي إلى أحزاب تفرقنا وتشتت شملنا وتزرع العداوة بيننا ، هذا لا يجوز أبداً وجماعة التبليغ لاتهتم بالتوحيد ، بل تنفر عنه . 
وأنا شاهدت بنفسي وذلك أن ألقيت محاضرة في التوحيد في بعض مساجد الرياض وكانوا ــــ أي: جماعة التبليغ ــــ
مجتمعين فخرجوا من المسجد ، ومثلي بعض المشايخ ألقى في المسجد نفسه محاضرة عن التوحيد فخرجوا منه ؛لأنهم كانوا نازلين فيه فإذا سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد مع أنهم يدعون إلى الاجتماع في المسجد.

لكن لما سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد ، وأما أنهم لا يقبلون ممن دعاهم إلى التوحيد ، فنعم .

وهذا ليس خاصاً بهم ، بل كل من يسير على منهج مخطط لا يقبل التنازل عنه ، لو كانوا وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن جهل ، 
فهم يمكن أن يرجعوا إلى الصواب ، لكن وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن تخطيط ، وعن منهج يسيرون عليه من قديم ، فلا يمكن أن يرجعوا عن منهجهم ؛ لأنهم لو رجعوا عن منهجهم انحلت جماعتهم وهم لا يريدون هذا. آخر كتاب صدر جمع فيه مقالات عنهم وانتقادات عليهم ممن صحبوهم ثم خرجوا عنهم وتركوهم ، هو كتاب حافل جامع للشيخ / حمود بن عبد الله التويجري - رحمه الله - ، فإنه كتاب ماترك شيء حول هذا الموضوع ؛ لأنه كتاب متأخر جداً جمع كل ماقيل من قبل ، فلم يبق فيهم إشكال أبداً ، لكن الفتنة - والعياذ بالله -إذا جاءت تعمي الأبصار .

وإلا كيف إنسان عاش على التوحيد ، ودرس التوحيد ، وعرف عقيدة التوحيد ، ويغتر بهؤلاء ؟؟؟؟

كيف يخرج معهم ؟

كيف يدعو إليهم ؟

كيف يدافع عنهم ؟؟؟؟
هل هذا إلا الضلال بعد الهدى، واستبدال الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير؟!

نسأل الله العافية والسلامة .


ونصيحتي للعوام وغير العوام أن لا يصحبوهم . )) المرجع : ( الفتاوى المهمة في تبصير الأمة) ص 153 - 154 - 155 واسم كتاب الشيخ حمود الذي أشار إليه الشيخ (( القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ)) وأقول هذا الدليل يا من يريد الدليل و الحق.

منقول من موقع:

http://moltqa.is-un.com/showthread.php?t=519

----------


## خلوصي

> فيا أخي العزيز :
> نحن في وديان مختلفة جدا ... لا نصلح للحوار معا 
> لا نريد حوار أمثالك من الأفاضل ... بارك الله فيك و في علمك .
> ناقش ما تريد في مواضيعك التي فتحتها هناك .. أتأتي ضيفا إلى مواضيعي ثم تؤذيني ؟
> 
> غفر الله لك ... لا أريد حوارا بهذا الشكل و كفى ... لا أحب الجدل مع فضيلتكم ؟؟
> رحم الله والديك .


غفر الله لكم ... و أحسن إليكم ... و رزقكم الجنة في الفردوس الأعلى ...

على شرط واحد !

أن تناقشوا ما تريدون في مواضيعكم المستقلة ...
 مااااااا تريدووووووون

بارك الله فيكم  إخوتي ... و هذه هدية من تربية التبليغ :

إذا حدثت شحناء مع أي أخ لك في الله ...

فادع له بصدق ..!

لأن ذلك الدعاء إن صدق و احترق...
 فسيحرق كل حظ للنفس في بغضها
 لتخلّصه لله عز وجل .. !! ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أما آن لهذا الموضوع أن يطوى مع صاحبه ؟!

----------


## أبو الفداء

هداك الله يا خلوصي ... تقول
"غفر الله لكم ... و أحسن إليكم ... و رزقكم الجنة في الفردوس الأعلى ...

على شرط واحد !"

قلت سبحان الله! هل يصح أن يعلق مسلم دعاءه لاخوانه بالمغفرة والجنة، على شرط يضعه أيا كان ذلك الشرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أول كلامك بشأن الدعاء بناقض آخره يا أخي الكريم فتنبه!

أما عن الشرط نفسه، فمن الذي قال أن العضو هنا ان كتب موضوعا فله أن يمنع غيره من الأعضاء من مناقشته فيه مناقشة علمية محترمة أو أن يشترط عليهم تركه وشأنه فيه؟ يا أخي الكريم هذا منتدى طلبة علم، يجتمعون فيه للنقاش المثمر وتبادل العلوم والمعارف، وليس مجلة أو صحيفة ينشر الناشر فيها ما يريد ثم يشترط ألا يناقشه فيه أحد أو يعقب عليه أحد الا في مقال آخر مستقل!!!! والا فجرب أن تطلب من الاخوة المشرفين أن يغلقوا لك كل موضوع تضعه منعا لمناقشة المخالفين لك فيه، وانظر بم يجيبونك! المشرفون يحذفون المشاركات المبتذلة أو التي لا تثمر نفعا ولا فائدة .. ولكنهم يتركون ما يتوقعون منه الثمرة العلمية النافعة.. ولولا أنهم يريدون أن يروا الى أين هو ذاهب هذا النقاش الطويل معك لما تركوا الموضوع مفتوحا الى الآن، ولما تركوا المشاركات تصل فيه الى هذا العدد الكبير، وهذا ظني بهم وفقهم الله! فيا أخي قبل أن تشترط شرطا على اخوانك، وتعلق عليه دعاءك لهم، انظر أولا هل لك أن تطالب بذلك الشرط أصلا أم لا!  
ثلاث صفحات كاملة في هذا الموضوع وأنت لا دأب لك الا صد المحاورين والذين يسألونك في أصل موضوعك ومتعلقات عنوانه، لا يسألون في شيء يريدون به التشغيب عليك أو الخروج عن محل النقاش فيه، وانما يحاورونك في صلب الموضوع!! يسألون بكل أدب ويطلبون الحوار العلمي البناء ولكنك لا تجيب! ثلاث صفحات وأنت لا جواب لك عليهم الا أمهلوني ولا تتعجلوا، حتى اذا ما رأيت ما لا يعجبك من كلامهم - والذي ما تجاوزوا فيه حد الأدب في الحوار العلمي طرفة عين - قلت لهم اذهبوا الى مواضيعكم واتركوا لي مواضيعي!! حتى وان وجدت بعض الشدة في كلام بعضهم - وما جاءت الا من طول المراوغة - فهلا أسكتهم بالحجة والبيان؟؟؟ هلا جئتهم بالجواب المطلوب؟؟؟ قلنا لك أننا لا نرى بأسا في كل عمل مثمر نرى فيه نفعا وفائدة للأمة، سواء كان أصحابه يسمون أنفسهم بالتلبليغ أو بغيره..! وهذه هي فحوى كلام أهل العلم في أمر جماعة التبليغ.. أن تضبط بالكتاب والسنة.. وهذا ما نريد مدارسته معك! والا فالى أين أنت ذاهب بمواضيعك هذه يا أخي وأنت لا تريد من أي واحد من اخوانك أن يستوقفك ويناقشك فيما أنت كاتب فيها؟؟؟؟ ثم ماذا بعد أن تفرغ من وضعها كلها في المنتدى هنا كما تريد؟؟ هل ستسمح حينئذ لاخوانك بأن يناقشوك فيما كتبت (ولا أدري كم سيبلغ حجمه عندئذ)، وبالجواب على أسئلتهم واستشكالاتهم، أم ستقول لهم اذهبوا عني وافتحوا مواضيعكم الخاصة بكم وقولوا فيها ما شئتم ولا تحاوروني؟؟؟    
تتكلم عن جهد جماعة التبليغ في تحصيل أشرف العلوم، ونحن نريد منك أن تشرح لنا ذلك الجهد وكيف يتم من خلاله تحصيل ذلك العلم الشريف ... فان لم تكن هذه الصفحات هي محل بيانكم لهذا الأمر بالتفصيل، فأين؟؟؟ ولماذا فتحت الموضوع أصلا؟؟ 

تقول يا خلوصي: نخرج لتحصيل أشرف العلوم: معرفة الخالق جل جلاله ...
ونقول صدقت والله، فأشرف العلوم وأولها ولا شك هي معرفته سبحانه وتعالى! ولكن ما هو سبيل تحصيل تلك المعرفة يا خلوصي؟ أليس هو علم التوحيد بأقسامه العلمية وأبوابه التي بها يُعرف الرب بأسمائه وصفاته على فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لا غيرهم، ويوحد سبحانه في ربوبيته وألوهيته وحكمه على العباد، ويُدفع كل باب من أبواب الشرك في القلوب دفعا بنور ذلك العلم الشريف؟؟
فهل تقدمون هذا العلم للناس في خروجكم على حقه وكما يجب أن يتعلمه المسلم، وهل هذا هو أشرف العلوم عندكم أم ماذا؟ والا فكيف تعرفون الرب جل وعلا حق المعرفة، وتحصلون أشرف العلوم عملا بقوله تعالى ((فاعلم أنه لا اله الا الله))؟؟
سؤال لا أخاله الا في صلب موضوعك: تقول نحن التبليغيون نحصل أشرف العلوم وأنا أقول: فما هي أشرف العلوم عندكم باصطلاح أهل العلم، وكيف تحصلونها؟؟؟ هذا هو ما نريد معرفته منك ببساطة! سؤال واحد لا ثمان عشرة سؤالا كما اعترضت علي من قبل! فما معنى أن يستغرق جوابك على هذا السؤال الواحد الذي هو أس موضوعك أصلا، ثلاث صفحات كاملة سُودت بهذا الذي كتبته أنت؟؟ وماذا تنتظر من اخوانك أن يكون ظنهم بك يا خلوصي وهكذا دأبك؟؟؟؟
هدانا الله واياك وغفر لنا ولك!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

شيخنا العزيز سليمان الخراشي, 

كنت أود أن أعقب على ما ذكرت في الموضوع الذي كتبه الأخ الحيدر, ولكن الموضوع أغلق والله المستعان, لذا أردت أن أكتبها هنا لنطوي هذه المواضيع التي طالت, ولم تجد صدى من أمثال خلوصي إلا تجاهل مشاركاتنا وعدم الرد على تساؤلاتنا وفتح المزيد من المواضيع مشهرا لفكر الجماعة الذي أراه - حسب رأيي - بعيد كل البعد عن المنهج القويم بل فيه انحرافات كثيرة وإلى الله المشتكي.

ربما تتكلم عن جماعة التبليغ الموجودة عندكم في المملكة, لكن جماعة المملكة لا تمثل الواحد بالمائة من مجموع الجماعة التي انتشر أتباعها في شتى البلدان, و هم لا يبالون بعقائد من يتبعهم ولا يهتمون بالعقيدة التي يسمونها بعلم المسائل, بل لك أن تسأل أو تعتنق أي عقيدة شئت معتزلية أو اباضية أو أشعرية أو صوفية...!! أهذا من الدين؟ أهذا من هدي السلف الصالح؟؟؟

ثم إنهم لا يحبون العلم ولا يرغبون في مصاحبة أهل العلم, وإن طلب أحد طلاب العلم مصاحبتهم لتعليمهم التوحيد رفضوا وأعرضوا عنه, ووصفوا منهجه بالجدلي والمفرق والمضاد لمنهجهم الذي يجمع بزعمهم, هذه حقيقة لا خيال, ولا أحد من الجماعة يريد الكلام عن العلم أو الخروج عن صفاتهم الستة.

أحكي لك واحدة,
 ذات يوم قال لي أحد منهم:
 أنتم تتبعون علماء المكيفات والانترنت وما أشبه ذلك وهذه الوسائل من صنع اليهود!!! ولا تمت لهدي الدعاة الربانيين بصلة,أما نحن أحيينا جهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والأنبياء من قبله في السياحة والجولات حول العالم لإبلاغ الدين فلا يهم وسائلكم, الحركة... الحركة هي التي تهم وتأتي بثمارها!

بعد حوار يطول المقام بذكره, قال لي: كيف سيصل الدين إلى أعماق الصحاري وأدغال الغابات حيث لا قناة ولا انترنت ولا حتى كهرباء؟ هناك من ينتسب إلى الإسلام ولا يعرف منه شيئا, تصور كنا متجهين إلى النيجر فإذا بمسجد في قرية نائية صغيرة في منطقة صحراوية, صلينا فيه صلاة المغرب وراء إمام لا يحسن قراءة الفاتحة بل وصل إلى "إياك نعبد" ثم ركع ولم يكمل, فبعد نهايته زرناه وتكلمنا معه طويلا حتى علمناه الجهد - أي ترتيبات الجماعة وصفاتهم الستة - ففرح الرجل وتعلم الفاتحة.

قلت: هل علمتموه التوحيد؟ هل سألتم عن عقيدته؟
قال: لا المهم هو ما علمناه إياه, لتقوية ايمانه وبعدما يأتيه اليقين سيهديه الله تعالى ويوفقه للهدى.

قلت له: وإن أراد التعلم والسؤال عن دينه وعن الطريق الذي يتعبد به ربه أين سيتجه؟

قال: قلنا له وإذا أردت التوسع في الفقه -هكذا قال لي - فلك أن تسأل عن شيخ من أهل العلم قريب لمنطقتك فتطرح مسألتك, نحن علينا بتعليمه فضائل الأعمال للتقرب إلى خالقه, والمسائل لها خواصها!!!
قلت: هذه هي الداهية الكبرى! ألم تعلم أن تلك المناطق تعج بالزوايا والمشعوذة وأيضا بجماعات التبشير؟
وإذا تحمس للتعرف عن الدين أكثر فأكثر ربما يتجه إلى أحد المشايخ لأخذ علم - المسائل - كما نصحته فإذا به يقع في فخ الزوايا والمشعوذة فيصبح صوفيا أو مشعوذا أو مشركا بالله عابدا للأولياء والقبور والأشجار وبالتالي سيضيع وتكون أنت السبب, هل علمت قيمة التوحيد وتعلمه؟

هذه الجماعة تدعي أنهم على جهد الأنبياء والصحابة, وفي الحقيقة هم بعيدون كل البعد, أول ما يبدأ الداعي في دعوته للناس التوحيد شئتم أم أبيتم, ولو دعوت ضالا أو جاهلا أو حتى عاصيا وجب عليك أن تدعوه إلى التوحيد كي تحصن قلبه من مخاطر الشرك ونواقض التوحيد.

تعلم فقه الدعوة من كتاب الله تعالى ومن سنة رسول الله تعالى وآثار الصحابة والتابعين, وخذ العبرة من قصص الأنبياء, قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام, فإنه عليه السلام لما سأله صحابي السجن تفسير رؤاهما ما فسرها لهما مباشرة, بل دعاهما إلى التوحيد أولا, عرفهما بنعم الله تعالى عليه, ثم علمهما التوحيد وبعد ذلك أجابهما عن سؤالهما.

قال الله تعالى عن سؤال صاحبي السجن: ((وَدَخَلَ مَعَهُ السِّجْنَ فَتَيَانِ قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَعْصِرُ خَمْرًا وَقَالَ الْآَخَرُ إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَحْمِلُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي خُبْزًا تَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْهُ نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ))
وقال تعالى عن تذكير نبي الله يوسف لصاحبي السجن نعم الله عليه: ((قَالَ لَا يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلَّا نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي))
وقال تعالى بعد ذلك : ((إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُمْ بِالْآَخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ (37) وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آَبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ (38) يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (39) مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآَبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ)).
وبعد الفراغ من مسألة التوحيد الذي هو أشرف العلوم وأول ما يبدأ به الداعي إلى الله تعالى, أجاب عليه السلام عن سؤال صاحبيه, قال تعالى: ((يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَمَّا أَحَدُكُمَا فَيَسْقِي رَبَّهُ خَمْرًا وَأَمَّا الْآَخَرُ فَيُصْلَبُ فَتَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْ رَأْسِهِ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ تَسْتَفْتِيَانِ  )).
هذا هو منهج الأنبياء والصحابة من بعدهم وعلى كل داعي إلى الله تعالى على بصيرة التأسي بمنهج النبوة.قال تعالى: ((وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)).
وقال تعالى: ((يُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرُوا أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاتَّقُونِ)).
وقال تعالى: ((وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ (36))).

و آيات القرآن كثيرة في بيان لب دعوة الرسل لأقوامهم, منها قوله تعالى: ((وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (16) إِنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَاناً وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكاً إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقاً فَابْتَغُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (17) )) سورة  العنكبوت
و قوله تعالى ((لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (59) )) سورة الأعراف
و قوله تعالى ((وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ (65))) 
و قوله تعالى ((وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحاً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ (73))) سورة الأعراف
و قوله تعالى ((وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْباً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ)) سورة الأعراف 85هذه هي دعوة الأنبياء و الرسل من أولهم, إلى آخرهم النبي الأمي رسول الله و خاتم النبيين و المرسلين محمد بن عبد الله صلوات الله و سلامه عليه.ولا ننسى حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المشهور لما أرسل معاذا إلى اليمن قال له: (ليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ).

هدانا الله وإياكم إلى الكتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة.

----------


## الخيار

> هداك الله يا خلوصي ... تقول
> "غفر الله لكم ... و أحسن إليكم ... و رزقكم الجنة في الفردوس الأعلى ...
> على شرط واحد !"
> تقول يا خلوصي: نخرج لتحصيل أشرف العلوم: معرفة الخالق جل جلاله ...
> ونقول صدقت والله، فأشرف العلوم وأولها ولا شك هي معرفته سبحانه وتعالى! ولكن ما هو سبيل تحصيل تلك المعرفة يا خلوصي؟ أليس هو علم التوحيد بأقسامه العلمية وأبوابه التي بها يُعرف الرب بأسمائه وصفاته على فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لا غيرهم، ويوحد سبحانه في ربوبيته وألوهيته وحكمه على العباد، ويُدفع كل باب من أبواب الشرك في القلوب دفعا بنور ذلك العلم الشريف؟؟
> فهل تقدمون هذا العلم للناس في خروجكم على حقه وكما يجب أن يتعلمه المسلم، وهل هذا هو أشرف العلوم عندكم أم ماذا؟ والا فكيف تعرفون الرب جل وعلا حق المعرفة، وتحصلون أشرف العلوم عملا بقوله تعالى ((فاعلم أنه لا اله الا الله))؟


الإيمان أخي الحبيب موطنه القلب ولو حفظت كل كتب التوحيد لما استطعت تحصيل الإيمان إذا لم يدخل الإيمان قلبك والآيات والأحاديث الدلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى واتنا أنت بالدليل من الكتاب أوالسنة بأن  "علم التوحيد بأقسامه العلمية وأبوابه " هو الطريق لمعرفة الله عز وجل

----------


## خلوصي

غفر الله لكم أبا الفداء العزيز :

إنما اعتذرت عن حوار قوم حوارهم جدال ... و سباب .... و تحقير
و  توضح لدي عقم الحوار معهم ... هم .... هم 
فليعذرني الإخوة على قناعتي .... فليس لدي وقت لهم .

----------


## خلوصي

> أما آن لهذا الموضوع أن يطوى مع صاحبه ؟!


؟؟؟؟
!!!!
إلهي صبّرني و أعنّي

----------


## خلوصي

اللهم من كان في هذه المواضيع منا ظالماً لنفسه ... 
ظالماً لهذا الجهد .... 
مسببا إعراض الناس عن سبيلك بأيّ وجه ....
 ظالماً لأخوته :

اللهم فأشغله بنفسه حتى يعود إليك معتبرا تائباً ....!
اللهم عاجلا غير آجل .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> قال العلامة الفوزان:
> هذا لا يجوز أبداً وجماعة التبليغ لاتهتم بالتوحيد ، بل تنفر عنه . 
> وأنا شاهدت بنفسي وذلك أن ألقيت محاضرة في التوحيد في بعض مساجد الرياض وكانوا ــــ أي: جماعة التبليغ ــــ
> مجتمعين فخرجوا من المسجد ، ومثلي بعض المشايخ ألقى في المسجد نفسه محاضرة عن التوحيد فخرجوا منه ؛لأنهم كانوا نازلين فيه فإذا سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد مع أنهم يدعون إلى الاجتماع في المسجد.لكن لما سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد ، وأما أنهم لا يقبلون ممن دعاهم إلى التوحيد ، فنعم .وهذا ليس خاصاً بهم ، بل كل من يسير على منهج مخطط لا يقبل التنازل عنه ، لو كانوا وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن جهل ، 
> فهم يمكن أن يرجعوا إلى الصواب ، لكن وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن تخطيط ، وعن منهج يسيرون عليه من قديم ، فلا يمكن أن يرجعوا عن منهجهم ؛ لأنهم لو رجعوا عن منهجهم انحلت جماعتهم وهم لا يريدون هذا. 
> آخر كتاب صدر جمع فيه مقالات عنهم وانتقادات عليهم ممن صحبوهم ثم خرجوا عنهم وتركوهم ، هو كتاب حافل جامع للشيخ / حمود بن عبد الله التويجري - رحمه الله - ، فإنه كتاب ماترك شيء حول هذا الموضوع ؛ لأنه كتاب متأخر جداً جمع كل ماقيل من قبل ، فلم يبق فيهم إشكال أبداً ، لكن الفتنة - والعياذ بالله -إذا جاءت تعمي الأبصار .
> وإلا كيف إنسان عاش على التوحيد ، ودرس التوحيد ، وعرف عقيدة التوحيد ، ويغتر بهؤلاء ؟؟؟؟
> كيف يخرج معهم ؟
> كيف يدعو إليهم ؟
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الحيدر, وماذا يقول أمثال خلوصي هداني الله وإياه بعد شهادة حق نطق بها العلامة الشيخ صالح الفوزان؟

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

*لا إله إلا الله* ...

*الكلام عن التوحيد عبارة عن سباب وتحقير!!!

ومن تكلم عن التوحيد وانتقد الجماعات والفرق التي أعرضت عن التوحيد أصبح ظالما لنفسه!!!

ومن نصح الجماعة وانتقدها علميا بالحجج والبراهين فإنه ظالم للجهد!!! وبالتالي العلامة الفوزان وقبله ابن باز والألباني والعفيفي والتويجري وغيرهم من علماء الأمة ظلموا جهد الجماعة!!!

اللهم اهدنا إلى سواء السبيل.وثبتنا على الحق, ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا, ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا, ربنا وارزقنا علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا, إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه, وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه, وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

المتأمل في المشاركات الأخيرة يجد أن الأخ خلوصي هداه الله قد بدأ يبين عواره، فأصبح كلامه لمزا ودعاءا بالباطل على إخوانه، ولا غرابة، هذه هي تربيتهم! ونقولها صراحة:
هذا ما يتعلمونه في خلواتهم، وهم كغيرهم من المخالفين للسنة يُبدون للعوام اللطف والذل ولين الجانب، أما في خلواتهم ومجالسهم الخاصة فهمهم كلهم بلا استثناء كيف يوقفون هذه السلفية التي جعلها الله وجعل أهلها شوكة في حلوقهم، لا يؤذونهم بالسب والشتم والبهتان إنما يكسرون شوكتهم بالدليل والبرهان، 
لذلك فنرجو من الإخوة المشرفين أن يغلقوا هذا الموضوع، لأن المتأمل في المشاركات الأخيرة لا يجد فيها علما وتأصيلا إنما ردا بالباطل
جزى الله خيرا الإخوة: عبدر الرزاق وأبو الفداء وأبو المنذر على ما أتحفونا به من ردود على هذه الجماعة
ونقول لخلوصي:
أنت أردت ان تلمع جماعتك، فكان أن جمّعت الردود عليها في موضع واحد، ولو فتح أحد الغيورين موضوعا مستقلا في الرد على هذه الجماعة ما جُمع فيه هذا الكم من الردود.
بارك الله في الجميع وهدانا وإياكم إلى الصراط القويم

----------


## أبوذرالفريجي

(( إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ))

----------


## خلوصي

سبحان الله !!

قبل قليل في صلاة العشاء سامحت كل من سبني و آذاني و تهكم بي و حقرني ....

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> المتأمل في المشاركات الأخيرة يجد أن الأخ خلوصي هداه الله قد بدأ يبين عواره، فأصبح كلامه لمزا ودعاءا بالباطل على إخوانه، ولا غرابة، هذه هي تربيتهم!



عن نفسي من أول مشاركة له وأنا فاهمته
يا ليت بس الإشراف يرحمنا من سخافاته

----------


## أبو الفداء

"الإيمان أخي الحبيب موطنه القلب ولو حفظت كل كتب التوحيد لما استطعت تحصيل الإيمان إذا لم يدخل الإيمان قلبك والآيات والأحاديث الدلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى واتنا أنت بالدليل من الكتاب أوالسنة بأن "علم التوحيد بأقسامه العلمية وأبوابه " هو الطريق لمعرفة الله عز وجل"

ما هذا الكلام؟؟ حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل! لو حفظتُ كل كتب التوحيد لما استطعت أن أحقق الايمان؟؟؟؟؟ فلأي شيء كتب العلماء تلك الكتب أصلا وما غايتهم من تصنيفها؟؟؟ كانوا يسلون بها فراغهم؟؟؟؟ من الذي أوهمكم يا عباد الله أن كتب التوحيد هذه لا تحقق للناس الايمان ولا تصلح بها قلوبهم؟؟؟ وأي صد مبين عن سبيل الله يكون هذا؟؟؟ الله المستعان!
ثم أنا لم أتكلم عن موطن الايمان أصلا!! نعم الايمان أقسام منها ما موطنه القلب ولا شك، لكن من أين يأتي الايمان أصلا ليستقر في هذا القلب ان لم يكن من العلم، من الكتاب والسنة بالدليل وبفهم السلف رضي الله عنهم ؟؟؟؟؟ ما مصدر الايمان، وما طريق ادخاله الى القلب، ان لم يكن ذلك كله من منهج السلف؟ ومن أين نأتي بمعالم ذلك المنهج ان لم يكن من تلك الكتب التي لا تقيمون لها وزنا؟؟؟؟ وعن أي ايمان تتكلمون أصلا والنبي عليه السلام لما سأله جبريل عن الايمان قرر له أركان الايمان الستة والتي كلها مما تسمونه أنتم "بالمسائل" ؟؟؟ وان كان الايمان بضعا وسبعين شعبة أعلاها كلمة التوحيد وأدناها اماطة الأذى من الطريق، (والأولى عقيدة والثانية فقه و ... مسائل!!) فعن أي ايمان تتكلم يا هداك الله؟؟؟ وأنى يأتي الايمان الى القلب ان لم يتعلم الناس الايمان بالله (بأسمائه وصفاته) وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره، من مظانه من حيث يجب أن يتعلمه المسلمون؟؟؟ "والآيات والأحاديث الدلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى" ... أي آيات وأي أحاديث وفي أي شيء تتكلم بالضبط؟؟؟؟ وأي جهد دعوي هو هذا الذي لا يقوم على العلم بالكتاب والسنة؟؟؟؟ وا خسارة تلك الأمة لو كان سائر الذين يخرجون للدعوة عندكم على مثل علمك وفهمك هذا!! 
يا أخي اطلبوا العلم وتعلموا معنى الايمان ومعنى اليقين أولا قبل أن تنتصروا بالباطل لما لا تفهمون، هداكم الله وأصلحكم!!
((فاسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون))!

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

> سبحان الله !!
> 
> قبل قليل في صلاة العشاء سامحت كل من سبني و آذاني و تهكم بي و حقرني ....


إن كنت قد سامحت من سبك وآذاك وتهكم بك فلهؤلاء حظ سعيد لأنك قد عفوت عنهم قبل مماتك مع أنني لا أرى من سبك أو تهكم بك ممن ناقشك وحاورك ورد على شبهاتك بالحجة والدليل.

من هو؟ الأخ الحيدر؟ والله ما قال إلا الحق وما نقل إلا ما هو صواب بإذن الله تعالى وبدون أي تدليس, من؟ الأخ العنابي؟ كان من أجل المشاركين وألطفهم وأحسنهم خلقا, من إذن الأخ أبو الفداء؟ فقد اعترفت أنك تحبه وتحب نقاشه, فمن إذن؟ العبد الضعيف الذي أمامك؟ الله المستعان.

أريد أن أهمس في أذنك ... ترى كيف سيسامحك العلماء الأفاضل الذين اتهمتهم بالظلم والتحقير والسباب وبأنهم ظلموا جهدك؟؟!!! وأغلبهم تحت التراب!

حاول أن تحفظ لسانك واعرف قدر علماء أهل السنة والزم غرزهم, فوالله ليس بأحد في أمان من المخاطر والفتن إلا من التزم هؤلاء العلماء بقية السلف رضوان الله تعالى عليهم.

وحاول أن تتبرأ ممن ابتعد عنهم وآذاهم وبارك لأرباب الجهالات والخزعبلات واتبع الفرق والنحل كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون.

----------


## الخيار

> "الإيمان أخي الحبيب موطنه القلب ولو حفظت كل كتب التوحيد لما استطعت تحصيل الإيمان إذا لم يدخل الإيمان قلبك والآيات والأحاديث الدلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى واتنا أنت بالدليل من الكتاب أوالسنة بأن "علم التوحيد بأقسامه العلمية وأبوابه " هو الطريق لمعرفة الله عز وجل"
> 
> ما هذا الكلام؟؟ حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل! لو حفظتُ كل كتب التوحيد لما استطعت أن أحقق الايمان؟؟؟؟؟ فلأي شيء كتب العلماء تلك الكتب أصلا وما غايتهم من تصنيفها؟؟؟ كانوا يسلون بها فراغهم؟؟؟؟ من الذي أوهمكم يا عباد الله أن كتب التوحيد هذه لا تحقق للناس الايمان ولا تصلح بها قلوبهم؟؟؟ وأي صد مبين عن سبيل الله يكون هذا؟؟؟ الله المستعان!
> ثم أنا لم أتكلم عن موطن الايمان أصلا!! نعم الايمان أقسام منها ما موطنه القلب ولا شك، لكن من أين يأتي الايمان أصلا ليستقر في هذا القلب ان لم يكن من العلم، من الكتاب والسنة بالدليل وبفهم السلف رضي الله عنهم ؟؟؟؟؟ ما مصدر الايمان، وما طريق ادخاله الى القلب، ان لم يكن ذلك كله من منهج السلف؟ ومن أين نأتي بمعالم ذلك المنهج ان لم يكن من تلك الكتب التي لا تقيمون لها وزنا؟؟؟؟ وعن أي ايمان تتكلمون أصلا والنبي عليه السلام لما سأله جبريل عن الايمان قرر له أركان الايمان الستة والتي كلها مما تسمونه أنتم "بالمسائل" ؟؟؟ وان كان الايمان بضعا وسبعين شعبة أعلاها كلمة التوحيد وأدناها اماطة الأذى من الطريق، (والأولى عقيدة والثانية فقه و ... مسائل!!) فعن أي ايمان تتكلم يا هداك الله؟؟؟ وأنى يأتي الايمان الى القلب ان لم يتعلم الناس الايمان بالله (بأسمائه وصفاته) وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره، من مظانه من حيث يجب أن يتعلمه المسلمون؟؟؟ "والآيات والأحاديث الدلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى" ... أي آيات وأي أحاديث وفي أي شيء تتكلم بالضبط؟؟؟؟ وأي جهد دعوي هو هذا الذي لا يقوم على العلم بالكتاب والسنة؟؟؟؟ وا خسارة تلك الأمة لو كان سائر الذين يخرجون للدعوة عندكم على مثل علمك وفهمك هذا!! 
> يا أخي اطلبوا العلم وتعلموا معنى الايمان ومعنى اليقين أولا قبل أن تنتصروا بالباطل لما لا تفهمون، هداكم الله وأصلحكم!!
> ((فاسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون))!


السلام عليك أخي الحبيب
أولا: أنا لست من جماعة التبليغ رغم أني أكن لهم الحب الكبير 
ثانيا: أنا لاأهون من أهمية علم العقيدة ولكن أهميته تكمن في رد الشبهات والمنافحة عن الإسلام الصحيح وليس إكساب الإيمان فليست هذه طريقه
ثالثا: ألست معي في أن في المسلمين أميون لايقرأون ولايكتبون ومع ذلك فهم أقوى إيمانا ويقينا ؟
إن قلت لا , تكون قد علقت الإيمان بدرجة التعلم وهذا يعني أن الأميين سيكونون أقل الناس إيمانا
وتكون جداتنا وأمهاتنا اللواتي لم يتعلمن علم العقيدة بل لم يدرين بوجوده في الدرك الأسفل أعاذهن الله ورحمهن.
وإن كان جوابك "نعم"  (وهذا هو الظن بك )قلت لك إذن فتحصيل الإيمان له طريق أخرى غير تعلم علم التوحيد .
رابعا(وهنا اتي إلى بيت القصيد) :نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بلغ وعلم ومما علمه صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة ومن تبعهم بإحسان:
ـ عـن أنـس بـن مـالـك رضي الله عـنـه،  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قــال: { لا يـُؤمـن أحـدكـم حـتى يـُحـب لأخـيـه مــا يـُحـبـه لـنـفـسـه }.
[رواه البخاري:13، ومسلم:45].
ـ (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين) [مسلم]. 
ـ وقول عمر -رضي الله عنه- : والله يا رسول الله لأنت أحب إلى من الناس جميعًا إلا نفسي، فقال الرسول (: (لا يا عمر حتى أكون أحب إليك من نفسك).
فقال عمر -رضي الله عنه-: والله يا رسول الله لأنت أحب إلى من نفسي. فقال (: الآن يا عمر) (أي الآن كمل الإيمان) [مسلم].
ـ (لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا، ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا، أو لا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم؟ أفشوا السلام بينكم) [مسلم].
ـ عن انس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الايمان : أن يكون الله ورسوله احب اليه مما سواهما وأن يحب المرء لايحبه الا لله وأن يكره ان يعود للكفر بعد ان انقذه الله منه كما يكره ان يقذف في النار " متفق عليه
ـ " دب إليكم داء الأمم قبلكم الحسد والبغضاء هي الحالقة لا أقول تحلق الشعر ولكن تحلق الدين والذي نفسي بيده لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا أفلا أنبئكم بما يثبت ذاكم لكم أفشوا السلام بينكم "
ـ الإيمان بضع وسبعون أو بضع وستون شعبة فأفضلها قول لا إله إلا الله وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق والحياء شعبة من الإيمان 
ـ في المستدرك والطبراني: "إن الإيمان ليخلق في جوف أحدكم كما يخلق الثوب، فاسألوا الله أن يجدد الإيمان في قلوبكم".
ـ عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال ربكم عز وجل لو أن عبادي أطاعوني لأسقيتهم المطر بالليل وأطلعت عليهم الشمس بالنهار ولما أسمعتهم صوت الرعد وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن حسن الظن بالله عز وجل من حسن عبادة الله وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جددوا إيمانكم قيل يا رسول الله وكيف نجدد إيماننا قال أكثروا من قول لا إله إلا الله )
أحمد
ـ  "لايزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن "متفق عليه
ـ روى الإمام البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إن الله قال : ( من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب ، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه ، وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه ، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به ، وبصره الذي يبصر به ، ويده التي يبطش بها ، ورجله التي يمشي بها ، وإن سألني لأعطينه ، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه ) .
فالإيمان أخي الكريم يتحصل بتصفية القلب من البغضاء الحالقة للإيمان (ومن جميع صواحبها) وملئه بمحبة الله ورسوله والمؤمنين والإجتهاد في تحصيل شعب الإيمان فليس الأمر عملية عقلية فكرية ، قول لاإله إلا الله والحياء وإماطة الأذى وجميع الشعب أمور قلبية أولا ثم لسانية وعملية مبنية على ماوقر في القلب والحمد لله على ذلك فهاته الأمور لاتفرق بين المتعلم الذي يحسن ضبط التفريعات وبين الامي وذلك من رحمة الله بعباده وهذا ماقصدته انفا.
وانظر رعاك الله في الحديث القدسي كيف يتحصل الإحسان الذي هو درجة فوق الإيمان فابتدأ بذكر الأمر القلبي وهو حب عباد الله وأوليائه (ضد البغض) ثم أردف بأعمال أولها إتقان الفرائض ثم الإكثار من النوافل .
فكيف يكون الإيمان الذي هو أمر قلبي وشعب وينزع من الزاني وله حلاوة وذوق ويخلق ويتجدد أمرا يعتمد على القراءة والمطالعة الفكرية؟
بارك الله فيك وأستسمحك

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

‏السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
والله اني لاحمد الله وافرح بمعرفة اهل السنة امثال الاخ العنابي وابو المنذر وابو الفداء وكل من دافع عن السنة  ورد على اهل البدعة, اسال الله ان يوفقهم الى كل ما يحب ويرضى.
واشكر الشيخ سليمان الخراشي على الرسالة التي ارسلها لي على الخاص, وهذا ما كنت اعتقده بالشيخ سليمان, رجل -نحسبه والله حسيبه ولا نزكي على الله احدا-سلفي العقيدة و مدافع عن السلفية.
اخي خيار,
هذه هديتي اليك:
قال الامام ابن القيم:

فصل في أسباب شرح الصدور وحصولها على الكمال له صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فأعظم أسباب شرح الصدر التوحيد وعلى حسب كماله وقوته وزيادته يكون انشراح صدر صاحبه . قال الله تعالى :  أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه  [ الزمر 22 ] . وقال تعالى :  فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد في السماء  [ الأنعام 125 ] 
فالهدى والتوحيد من أعظم أسباب شرح الصدر والشرك والضلال من أعظم أسباب ضيق الصدر وانحراجه ومنها : النور الذي يقذفه الله في قلب العبد وهو نور الإيمان فإنه يشرح الصدر ويوسعه ويفرح القلب . فإذا فقد هذا النور من قلب العبد ضاق وحرج وصار في أضيق سجن وأصعبه . 
وقد روى الترمذي في " جامعه " عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال  إذا دخل النور القلب انفسح وانشرح . قالوا : وما علامة ذلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال الإنابة إلى دار الخلود والتجافي عن دار الغرور والاستعداد للموت قبل نزوله  فيصيب العبد من انشراح صدره بحسب نصيبه من هذا النور وكذلك النور الحسي والظلمة الحسية هذه تشرح الصدر وهذه تضيقه . 
ومنها : العلم فإنه يشرح الصدر ويوسعه حتى يكون أوسع من الدنيا والجهل يورثه الضيق والحصر والحبس فكلما اتسع علم العبد انشرح صدره واتسع وليس هذا لكل علم بل للعلم الموروث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو العلم النافع فأهله أشرح الناس صدرا وأوسعهم قلوبا وأحسنهم أخلاقا وأطيبهم عيشا . 
ومنها : الإنابة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ومحبته بكل القلب والإقبال عليه والتنعم بعبادته فلا شيء أشرح لصدر العبد من ذلك . حتى إنه ليقول أحيانا : إن كنت في الجنة في مثل هذه الحالة فإني إذا في عيش طيب وللمحبة تأثير عجيب في انشراح الصدر وطيب النفس ونعيم القلب لا يعرفه إلا من له حس به وكلما كانت المحبة أقوى وأشد كان الصدر أفسح وأشرح ولا يضيق إلا عند رؤية البطالين الفارغين من هذا الشأن فرؤيتهم قذى عينه ومخالطتهم حمى روحه . 
ومن أعظم أسباب ضيق الصدر الإعراض عن الله تعالى وتعلق القلب بغيره والغفلة عن ذكره ومحبة سواه فإن من أحب شيئا غير الله عذب به وسجن قلبه في محبة ذلك الغير فما في الأرض أشقى منه ولا أكسف بالا ولا أنكد عيشا ولا أتعب قلبا فهما محبتان محبة هي جنة الدنيا وسرور النفس ولذة القلب ونعيم الروح وغذاؤها ودواؤها بل حياتها وقرة عينها وهي محبة الله وحده بكل القلب وانجذاب قوى الميل والإرادة والمحبة كلها إليه . 
ومحبة هي عذاب الروح وغم النفس وسجن القلب وضيق الصدر وهي سبب الألم والنكد والعناء وهي محبة ما سواه سبحانه . 
ومن أسباب شرح الصدر دوام ذكره على كل حال وفي كل موطن فللذكر تأثير عجيب في انشراح الصدر ونعيم القلب وللغفلة تأثير عجيب في ضيقه وحبسه وعذابه . 
ومنها : الإحسان إلى الخلق ونفعهم بما يمكنه من المال والجاه والنفع بالبدن وأنواع الإحسان فإن الكريم المحسن أشرح الناس صدرا وأطيبهم نفسا وأنعمهم قلبا والبخيل الذي ليس فيه إحسان أضيق الناس صدرا وأنكدهم عيشا وأعظمهم هما وغما . وقد  ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح مثلا للبخيل والمتصدق كمثل رجلين عليهما جنتان من حديد كلما هم المتصدق بصدقة اتسعت عليه وانبسطت حتى يجر ثيابه ويعفي أثره وكلما هم البخيل بالصدقة لزمت كل حلقة مكانها ولم تتسع عليه  فهذا مثل انشراح صدر المؤمن المتصدق وانفساح قلبه ومثل ضيق صدر البخيل وانحصار قلبه 
ومنها الشجاعة فإن الشجاع منشرح الصدر واسع البطان متسع القلب والجبان أضيق الناس صدرا وأحصرهم قلبا لا فرحة له ولا سرور ولا لذة له ولا نعيم إلا من جنس ما للحيوان البهيمي وأما سرور الروح ولذتها ونعيمها وابتهاجها فمحرم على كل جبان كما هو محرم على كل بخيل وعلى كل معرض عن الله سبحانه غافل عن ذكره جاهل به وبأسمائه تعالى وصفاته ودينه متعلق القلب بغيره . 
وإن هذا النعيم والسرور يصير في القبر رياضا وجنة وذلك الضيق والحصر ينقلب في القبر عذابا وسجنا . 
فحال العبد في القبر كحال القلب في الصدر نعيما وعذابا وسجنا وانطلاقا ولا عبرة بانشراح صدر هذا لعارض ولا بضيق صدر هذا لعارض فإن العوارض تزول بزوال أسبابها وإنما المعول على الصفة التي قامت بالقلب توجب انشراحه وحبسه فهي الميزان والله المستعان . 
ومنها بل من أعظمها : إخراج دغل القلب من الصفات المذمومة التي توجب ضيقه وعذابه وتحول بينه وبين حصول البرء فإن الإنسان إذا أتى الأسباب التي تشرح صدره ولم يخرج تلك الأوصاف المذمومة من قلبه لم يحظ من انشراح صدره بطائل وغايته أن يكون له مادتان تعتوران على قلبه وهو للمادة الغالبة عليه منهما . 
ومنها : ترك فضول النظر والكلام والاستماع والمخالطة والأكل والنوم فإن هذه الفضول تستحيل آلاما وغموما وهموما في القلب تحصره وتحبسه وتضيقه ويتعذب بها بل غالب عذاب الدنيا والآخرة منها فلا إله إلا الله ما أضيق صدر من ضرب في كل آفة من هذه الآفات بسهم وما أنكد عيشه وما أسوأ حاله وما أشد حصر قلبه ولا إله إلا الله ما أنعم عيش من ضرب في كل خصلة من تلك الخصال المحمودة بسهم وكانت همته دائرة عليها حائمة حولها فلهذا نصيب وافر من قوله تعالى :  إن الأبرار لفي نعيم  [ الانفطار 13 ] ولذلك نصيب وافر من قوله تعالى :  وإن الفجار لفي جحيم  [ الانفطار 14 ] وبينهما مراتب متفاوتة لا يحصيها إلا الله تبارك وتعالى . 
والمقصود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أكمل الخلق في كل صفة يحصل بها انشراح الصدر واتساع القلب وقرة العين وحياة الروح فهو أكمل الخلق في هذا الشرح والحياة وقرة العين مع ما خص به من الشرح الحسي وأكمل الخلق متابعة له أكملهم انشراحا ولذة وقرة عين وعلى حسب متابعته ينال العبد من انشراح صدره وقرة عينه ولذة روحه ما ينال فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذروة الكمال من شرح الصدر ورفع الذكر ووضع الوزر ولأتباعه من ذلك بحسب نصيبهم من اتباعه والله المستعان . وهكذا لأتباعه نصيب من حفظ الله لهم وعصمته إياهم ودفاعه عنهم وإعزازه لهم ونصره لهم بحسب نصيبهم من المتابعة فمستقل ومستكثر . فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله . ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه 
منقول.

----------


## الخيار

> ‏السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> والله اني لاحمد الله وافرح بمعرفة اهل السنة امثال الاخ العنابي وابو المنذر وابو الفداء وكل من دافع عن السنة  ورد على اهل البدعة,.


وكأنني أفهم من منطوقك أخي أنني وخلوصيا لسنا كذلك (ابتسامة)
وأشكرك أخي على هديتك القيمة والقيمية فابن القيم من كبار الذائقين لحلاوة الإيمان بل لاشك أنه رحمه الله ـولانزكيه على الله ـ من كبار الأولياء المحسنين .

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الحيدر وعلى جميع الإخوة الطيبين في هذا الحوار الشيق, 
والله أسأل أن يجمعنا ومعنا أخانا خلوصي في جنة الفردوس وأدعو الله لكم بكل إخلاص وبدون شرط ولا قيد.

وقبل أن أنام والساعة عندكم في المشرق جد متأخرة, أود أن أنقل لكم كلاما نفيسا خطته أنامل العالم المجاهد الإمام ابن القيم, وكلامه لا أملّ من قراءته, نظرا لما فيه من الجواهر العلمية, والعبر الكبرى.

وهذا طرف مما قاله رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه اعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين في بيان كمال الشريعة: 

"و هذا الأصل من أهم الأصول و أنفعها, و هو مبني على حرف واحد, و هو عموم رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنسبة إلى كل ما يحتاج إليه العباد في معارفهم و عومهم و أعمالهم, و أنه لم يحوج أمته إلى أحد بعده, و إنما حاجتهم إلى من يبلغهم عنه ما جاء به" إلى أن قال : " فرسالته كافية شافية عامة, لا تحوج إلى سواها, و لا يتم الإيمان به إلا بإثبات عموم رسالته في هذا و هذا, فلا يخرج أحد من المكلَّفين عن رسالته و لا يخرج نوع من أنواع الحق الذي تحتاج إليه الأمة في علومها و أعمالها عما جاء به, و قد توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليم وسلم و ما طائر يقلب بجناحيه في السماء إلا ذكر منه علما و علمهم كل شيء حتى آداب التخلي و آداب الجماع و النوم..." إلى أن قال: " و بالجملة فجاءهم بخير الدنيا و الآخرة برمته و لا يحوجهم الله إلى أحد سواه, فكيف يظن أن شريعته الكاملة ـ التي ما طرق العالم شريعة أكمل ـ منها ناقصة تحتاج على سياسة خارجة عنها تكملها, أو إلى قياس أو حقيقة أو معقول خارج عنها, و من ظن ذلك فهو كمن ظن أن بالناس حاجة إلى رسول آخر بعده, و سبب هذا كله خفاء ما جاء به على من ظن ذلك, و قلة نصيبه من الفهم الذي وفق الله أصحاب نبيه الذين اكتفوا بما جاء به, و استغنوا به عما سواه, وفتحوا به القلوب و البلاد, و قالوا: هذا عهد نبينا إلينا, و هو عهدنا إليكم ". 

رحم الله الإمام ابن القيم, والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي خيار، جعلك الله من الأخيار ..
عليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أما بعد فما دمت تجيد بيان ما تقصد فلماذا اختصرت ذلك الاختصار المخل الفاسد في تعقيبك الأخير حتى بدا لكل من يحسن العربية أنه تنقص واضح لأهمية علم التوحيد وكتبه وتأثيرها على تحصيل الايمان ؟؟؟ وهل اذا ما أطلقنا عبارة علم التوحيد وكتب التوحيد اقتصر الأمر عندك على كتب الرد على الفرق الضالة ومناظرة المنحرفين وفقط (على شدة أهمية وضرورة تلك الكتب في تحصين أصول الايمان في قلب المسلم وصيانتها من كل دخن)؟؟؟
اسمح لي أن أعقب على ما ذكرت في ردك الآنف، سائلا ربي السداد .. فأنت على ما بدا لي واضحا في مشاركتك الأخيرة لم تفرق بين أصول الايمان وفروعه.. (وكلٌ يسمى بالايمان كما لا يخفاك) وخلطت كذلك بين مسألة مصير المسلمين الجهال بالعقيدة والتوحيد وأصول الايمان بعد موتهم، وبين تأثير الكثير مما تحقق فيهم من فروع الايمان على قلوبهم وما فيها من ايمان يتفاوتون فيه ويتفاضلون .. 
ودعني أبين ذلك بتفصيل بالتعقب على ما ذكرت في كلامك..
فأنت تقول:
"أنا لاأهون من أهمية علم العقيدة ولكن أهميته تكمن في رد الشبهات والمنافحة عن الإسلام الصحيح وليس إكساب الإيمان فليست هذه طريقه"
قلت هذا كلام من لا يحسن تصور حد علم العقيدة وما يدخل فيه من المباحث والمسائل والمقاصد!! الايمان الذي هو جملة أصول الاعتقاد في الله وفي الغيب بصنوفه – والذي هو ما يسميه أهل العلم بالفقه الأكبر والعلم الأشرف – هذا مباحثه تدرس وتفصل وتؤصل في علم التوحيد وكتبه .. ولا طريق للحصول عليه الا من مظانه، تعلما بالكتاب والسنة والدليل، على نحو ما غرسه النبي عليه السلام في قلوب الصحابة ايمانا بأخبار الغيب خبرا بعد خبر، نصا بعد نص، علما بعد علم .. فالايمان الذي تعلمه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بدأ بالتوحيد وأصوله والتي يدور حولها جل القرءان المكي كما هو معلوم .. ولما كان فساد الاعتقاد في بيئتهم هو عبادة الأصنام تقربا الى الله، كان مدخل القرءان اليهم هدم شبهات دعاة التأله بالأوثان، وبناء توحيد الألوهية في مكانها – جنبا الى جنب مع الربوبية والأسماء والصفات – في قلوب الصحابة، هكذا ايمانا بعد ايمان! فكيف يقال أن اكساب الايمان ليس يطلب ولا يراد من تلك الكتب، وفيها أم الايمان ورأسه وأسه ؟؟؟؟
أما قولك رعاك الله: "ألست معي في أن في المسلمين أميون لايقرأون ولايكتبون ومع ذلك فهم أقوى إيمانا ويقينا ؟"
فلن ألتزم تلك الأجوبة التي ألزمتني بلوازمها .. ولكن أستوقفك هنا وأسألك: ما معنى أقوى ايمانا ويقينا؟ ان كنت تقصد باليقين قوة التصديق – والذي هو قول القلب وهو من أقسام الايمان – فلربما كان أحد الأميين أقوى فيه من مسلم آخر متعلم كما تقول، ولكن هذا يا أخي لا يكون دليلا على عدم الحاجة الى تحصيل ذلك العلم في سبيل زيادة اليقين في القلوب!! وانما حصل ذلك التفاوت المقلوب بسبب تخلف ذاك المتعلم قليل اليقين عن تزكية قلبه بذلك العلم وتحصيل مقصده وغايته منه، اما لهوً خالط نفسه في التعلم أو لبدعة تأثر بها أو نحو ذلك من الآفات التي تقلب زيادته في العلم الى نقمة على صاحبها، نسأل الله العافية! والا فتعلم الايمان مقصده زيادته في سائر شعابه في القلب والجوارح واللسان، وهذه ثمرته وثمرة تعلمه على وجهه الصحيح وعلى هدي الصحابة والسلف رضي الله عنهم ... أما عن العامي الأمي يكون فيه قوة يقين، فهذا من خير تربى عليه ووافق به – من رحمة الله به - أصولا وفروعا في الايمان يتوارثها فومه بينما يتلقاها غيره من العلم بالكتاب والسنة والدليل! فهو تلقاها وتعلمها وتربى عليها بالسماع والتلقين، فرسخت عنده تقليدا لآبائه أو لأولي الحظوة عنده .. فهو أيضا تعلم وتلقى ما به زاد ايمانه في جانب اليقين، ولكنه تعلمه من غير طريقه الصحيح الذي يجب أن يفزع اليه المسلمون لتعلم دينهم، ولهذا فما أسهل أن يقع في قلبه باطل أو خارم من خوارم الايمان والتوحيد بسبب تقليده الأعمى وهو لا يدري، بغض النظر هل له عذر بجهله في ذلك أو أنه ليس من أهل الاعذار عند الله!   
وانظر هذا اللازم الفاسد في كلامك والذي أردت الزامي به اذ تقول: 
"إن قلت لا , تكون قد علقت الإيمان بدرجة التعلم وهذا يعني أن الأميين سيكونون أقل الناس إيمانا"!
قلت وماذا عمل النبي عليه السلام الا أن علم صحابته الايمان ورسخه في قلوبهم؟؟؟؟ فهل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون في ميزان الايمان؟؟ كلا ولا شك! الذين تعلموا الايمان الصحيح من طريقه الصحيح خير وأكثر ايمانا من الذين لم يتعلموه ونشأوا في جهالة به وبحقيقته!! والايمان أقسام وشعب وأصول وفروع، ولا يصح أن نطلق الكلام هكذا في مفاضلة فئات الناس في باب الايمان!!
فاذا علم هذا، تبين بطلان قولك: "تكون جداتنا وأمهاتنا اللواتي لم يتعلمن علم العقيدة بل لم يدرين بوجوده في الدرك الأسفل أعاذهن الله ورحمهن."!!! فكون "جداتنا" الجاهلات عند الله معذورات بجهلهن، مجزيات على ما به آمن في حدود ما علمن، متفاضلات في منازل الآخرة برحمة ربهن مرجو لهن الخير، هذا يعني أنه يلزم أن كلما زاد جهلهن كلما كان مصيرهن أظلم يوم القيامة! لا تلازم هنا أصلا ما دام باب الاعذار موجودا! والله أمرنا بتعلم التوحيد في القرءان، فهو واجاب علم من علم وجهل من جهل ...
أما قولك: "وإن كان جوابك "نعم" (وهذا هو الظن بك ) قلت لك إذن فتحصيل الإيمان له طريق أخرى غير تعلم علم التوحيد "
فأقول أنت الآن تقفز الى نتيجة تجعلني لا أملك الا أن أسألك: فما هو ذلك الطريق بالضبط ان لم يكن هو التعلم والعمل بالعلم ؟؟؟؟؟ ليتك تخبرنا!

أما كل ما سقته الينا بعد ذلك من نصوص في شعب وفروع للايمان، نص الشارع على أنها مما ينقص الايمان بنقصها ويكمل بزيادتها، فهذا أصل لا نخالفك فيه ولا شك! وان كنا نسألك: أليس سبيل العامي الى معرفة تلك الطرق الى زيادة الايمان هو تعلمها وتلقيها من مظانها كذلك؟؟ فتحت أي العلوم والمصنفات اذا تضعها أيها الأخ الكريم؟؟ وهل يغني تعلم تلك الفروع والشعب عن تعلم الأصول والركائز الكبرى التي عنها يتفرع كل ذلك والتي هي أعلى شعب وأصول الايمان جميعا: التوحيد؟؟؟

----------

